# BSL 2010 Challenge



## JJamiah (Aug 7, 2009)

*BSB/BSL Challengers of 2010 are.....*

Hello Ladies the list below is the official list for BSB/BSL 2010 Challenge. Names will only be added until January 8, 2010. That doesn't mean you can come in and introduce yourself and post your regimen and pics. We will be open all year long ALL are welcome.   

No approval needed! See my second post for a template or make your own  

Enjoy your stay and BSB/BSL here we come!!!!



*fabulosity* 
*Muffin*
4everbeautifull1
aa9746 
ad0rkabletash 
Adaoba2012  
Adventuregirl30
AGrlCanMAC  
ajacks  
All4Tris 
Amour
Anew 
Angel of the North 
Angelicus
angiet1985  
AnsbachFrizzpuff 
Ashleescheveux
Aspire
asummertyme  
AVE One  
Aviah 
baddison 
BahamaMama
BamaBeauty1985
Barbie83 
beana  
beans4reezy
belle_reveuse28 
bellebebe 
bestblackgirl  
BGT 
Bign 17
BillsBackerz67 
bimtheduck 
Black Hoya Chick 
BlackCardinal 
BlackGeisha  
blkgurl2008 
Bluetopia 
Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll - April 2010 
Brees_hair  
Brickcityblues
BronxJazzy 
BrooklynQueen  
brownbeauty196  
buddhas_mom  
butterfly3582  
candiel  
caramelkisses1107 
Carrie A 
ceebee3 
Chaosbutterfly
Charlie555 
Charmtreese
CherryPie* 
Chinwen2006 
chokolate miss 
Chrisanddonniesmommy
Cornell34
CurliDiva 
Damaged but not out 
danigurl18  
DaPPeR 
DarkHair  
discodumpling 
Diva_Esq 
DivaDava 
dontspeakdefeat  
Duff 
DVPerez14
edazzled  
Ellie09  
Eluv
EndLessLegs
Ensjg598  
eocceas
esi.adokowa
Esq.2B 
Firstborn2  
fitnessmommy  
flowinlocks
futurescbride 
GirlTalk 
glamchick84 
GodsGrace 
guudhair  
Hair2Here
harrison 
Highly Favored8 b
hillalicia 
HKKelly 
Honey Bee
honey4real 
honeybuni84 
Im-in-Love-with-Guitars 
iNicola 
irsgirl  
IwantBSL09
Jade Feria
janeemat  
JayAnn0513
Jenaccess
Jen-Lise
jerseygurl 
JJamiah
JLOVELY
jovan107 
joyandfaith 
jujubelle 
Julieangel09
kandigyrl
Kellum -  April 2010 
Khaiya 
KhandiB  
kooskoos 
krissyprissy  
Kusare 
kymbia 
lacreolegurl 
latingirly020488 
Latoya28
lawyer2be371 
leleepop 
LeNghtyDreams
LiberianGirl 
likeacharm  
Lilliz6
lilsparkle825 
LisaJames96
LittleMissScientist  
lollyoo  
loulou82 
LunadeMiel  
LuvLiLocks 
LytBrnSuga 
MagnoliaBelle 
MaintaintheSexy
Malaya
Mane Event 
Maracujá 
Mari J
Marie_Star  
Miamori 
mikisha 
MiMi22
Minnie 
Miss Monae 
Miss OhLaLa
mohair 
MoniintheMiddle 
moonglowdiva 
moriahar 
MrsIQ
Ms. Feliz 
ms_b_haven06 
Ms_CoCo37 
msa 
msquared 
Mssonya
MyAngelEyez~C~U  
Mz. Princess 
natalie20121 
naturalpride 
Nayna 
Nelli04
Nice Lady
NikStar 
Njoy
NorthernCalGal  
nymane 
Oliv3
ONAMSHN 
panama_princess6 
paragon1day 
Polished07
Poohbear  
ppg0069 
Prayin4fullWL2012
prettyeyez0724 
Prettylonghair 
prettywhitty
Priss Pot  
qt_pie 
Reecie 
ReeN.  
RENIBELL 
runwaydream
seemegrow 
sharifeh  
sharmeans  
Silver
silvergirl 
simcha 
simplyconfident
Sipp100
sohoapt  
Soliel185  
Solitude 
Soulberry  
soulie 
SouthernStunner 
Sozinzcomet
SparkleDoll 
starrz329 
sunbubbles 
SunkistDiva 
sunnieb 
sweetsuccess 
Tafa01
Tayflea
Taz007
TdotGirl 
Thann 
that_1_grrrl 
The Princess  
theislandoll  
Trendsetta25
TriniGrl
Truth   
unique4lyfe33  
Weezy Jefferson 
whitedaisez 
xquisitduchess 
zulunandi


----------



## Duff (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm SL not too far from apl so I'm on the route to bsl.  I'm in...


----------



## Aviah (Aug 7, 2009)

meeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!! March 2010 ( I hope)
ETA: Make that June 2010


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 7, 2009)

Yeah, I don't know about rules or anything but I will give it a shot.

Regimen:

Products your using:

Starting Hair Length:

Goal Month: 

Pics for starting goal- 

please try to have these by January 30 so we can have a starter pic, I'd also like to do June-July 2010 and last but not least the reveal of December 2010!

did I do OKay!


UPdate * October 6, 2009
THere is no too late we are all in here for the same thing, I AM NIXING the deadline thing, ANYONE who wants to join at any time feel free to do so, I felt a little bad when I couldn't join certain forums because I joined to late and missed the dead line, This is an open forum, we are starting it officially January 1, 2010 and ending December 2010.

I will stop adding names after January 8, I am going to copy MBL. So after that you can unofficially join us in the BSB/BSL challenge of 2010, your more than welcome!

So just introduce yourself and tell us what your regimen and product list looks like and how you use it.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 8, 2009)

Regimen: I wash my hair weekly and go to the salon every other week to get a doobie. I deep condition with moisture weekly and protien as needed.



Products I am using: Well what am I not using, I use Nexxus Therappe and Humectress, Emergencee with Silk Elements Mega Silk Olive Oil Treatment. Once every other month Aphogee 2 Step.



Starting Length: APL



Goal Month: August 2010 I hope to be Healthy BSL



Will post pics on my fotki at the beginning of next month.


----------



## iNicola (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm in...currently SL, not far from APL. I plan on trimming in December so hopefully I'll be full APL by then. Protecting my ends well after that should get me to BSL by August.

Regimen:
Co-wash 2 - 3 times a week
Wash 1 x week, usually Saturdays
Light protein treatment 2 x month or as needed
DC with every wash
PC (whenever I remember to do this step)
Loose air drying, twist out

Products
Shampoo & Condish: Whatever i'm using up, PC
DC: YTCa, Miss Key 10 en 1, Aussie 3 min, Humecto
Protein: Aphogee 2min, Keraphix, Emergencee 
Leave-ins: NTM, CHI SI, Coconut oil


----------



## jerseygurl (Aug 8, 2009)

Kinda early ain't it but do your thang girl   . But OP you might want to keep it open till the end of the year at least so that others might have an opportunity to join.


----------



## Nice Lady (Aug 8, 2009)

I am joining. Currently, I am grazing APL so, I am hoping for BSL by February 2010.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 8, 2009)

I wouldn't mind giving this one a shot!

I'm almost bSL now, but I'm planning on doing a BC this month with will probably put me at APL.  I will try to post pics of my current length before I henna tomorrow.

I am currently co-washing, baggying and doing protective styles (phonies and buns).  I'm a total PJ with a loaded arsenal of goodies.  I'll be switching up from time to time.  But my staples are:

Vatika Oil
Amla Oil
Shikakai Soap Bar
V05 Conditioners
Bee Mine Mango Growth Serum
Taliah Wajjid Products
Aphogee Products

And a few others that I can't call to mind.

I'm ready!


----------



## silvergirl (Aug 8, 2009)

Regimen: same as usual. cowash daily, airdry

Products your using: paul mitchell/mark anthony conditions

Starting Hair Length: underarm

Goal Month: july 2010 long torso , i have like 5 - 6 inches to full bsl

Pics if possible! in my siggie


----------



## bestblackgirl (Aug 8, 2009)

Meeeee meeeeeeeee I want in


Yeah, I don't know about rules or anything but I will give it a shot.

Regimen: 
-Wash 2-4x a week with WEN
 -Moisturize daily with BB moisturizing lotion/ Cantu shea butter
- Seal with with oil
- OCT on scalp 4x a week
- Protective Styling 24/7

Products your using: WEN, BB moisturizer, OCT, biotin creme (vitamins included MSM, vitamin C, fish oil)

Starting Hair Length: APL

Goal Month:May 2010


----------



## Nayna (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm in.  NOT quite sure about my regimen.  Right now I can co-wash every few days and my hair is loving it, but when it starts getting cold, eh.  So for now I'll cowash and come October I'll try and Protective style.  My homey went and opened a beauty supply so I might try out some new wigs.

I'm going to keep with my KBB hair creams and butters.  Eggs with olive oil and conditoner and my new love if it continues to wow me, yes to carrots hair mask.  

Oh yea, I'm Apl in the back, very layered in the front btw cl and sl.

My goal month is February or March 2010.  Maybe I should say May because I plan on getting a trim in a few months.


----------



## panamoni (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm in!

Regimen:
-DC every other day for Summer '09, Shampoo weekly, ACV Rinses, Protein, Baggying, MT, Bunning, vitamins/supps
-After Summer '09: DC 2x a week, Shampoo weekly, ACV Rinses, Protein,  Baggying, MT, Rollersets, bunning, braidouts, vitamins/supps

-Products your using: 
(This may change)
DCs: Alter Ego Garlic, HV Sitrinillah, AO HSR
Protein: Aphogee 2min and 2 step
Leave-ins: Salerm 21, Infusium 23, Giovanni Direct, NTM, Elasta QP
Other: ACV, Hairveda's whipped cream and almond glaze, Megatek, coconut oil, jojoba oil, JBCO, Infusium shampoo, Avalon Org Lemon Claifying poo, Alter Ego Cren

Starting Hair Length: Shoulder Length

Goal Month: December 2010

I will post pics when I can.


----------



## nymane (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm in! This is my first challenge!

Regimen: Wash & DC once a week (NO direct heat)
             Cowash at least once a week
             Hardcore Protein Treatments every 6 weeks (I may incorporate henna if I like                  it)
             Moisturize daily & Seal
             Styles: Roller sets, Braid outs, Flexi rods

Main Products your using: AO Conditioners, Aussie Moist, HE LTR leave-in, Breakthru Shampoo, Aphogee 2-step, Africa's best herbal oil

Starting Hair Length: about a 1-1 1/2inches away from APL

Goal Month: Nov/Dec 2010


----------



## Thann (Aug 8, 2009)

Im in too.

Im set to make APL by the end of this year. Im hoping for BSL by June 10. 

Will post pictures and reggie later.


----------



## aa9746 (Aug 8, 2009)

Add me too. :woohoo2:

I'd like to reach BSL by March 2010. Pictures, products, etc. in fotki.


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 8, 2009)

JJamiah said:


> December 31, 2009 is the last day to Join!


 
I sooooo want to join this challenge! But, I think I will wait until December to decide. I want to make sure that I have made APL before joining another challenge.

Good luck to you gals that have  signed up so far!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 8, 2009)

I have added you ladies who want to join. Remember 2010 can be January 1, 2010. My goal is August because I know I love the scissors. LOL! I do I do.


----------



## Lovestyr (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi ladies!!!!!!!!

Count me in!!! My hair is currently in twists and I just got them 2 wks ago.I should be Bsl in decemeber...but we will see!!!

I primarily keep my hair up I only wear it down twice a year.I keep my hair twisted up or in a sew in or under a wig...I have discovered low manipulation is the key to longer hair....It took a a while to figure that one out

So lets get this challenge on the way..I AM in it for the long haul.

I will be getting a dominican blowout in October so I will post a more up to date pic then. I just got an relaxer to weeks ago after a 21 weeks stretch..YAY ME!!!! It was tough but I managed.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 8, 2009)

Great job with the stretch. 

Ladies if you want to join please just post here, it is harder for me to have to go from my email to this post to get your name. Thanks! I am anxious for 2010 to begin this love affair of BSL. LOL


----------



## MagnoliaBelle (Aug 8, 2009)

Please add me to this challenge! 

Regimen:   *I don't have any set regimen during the week.  I usually do updos or buns everyday.  This week I'm trying co-washing and going all week (inspired by Silvergirl). 

I don't plan on flat-ironing until January.

However, every weekend I do an egg pre-co-wash and DC.*

Products your using: *LongTermRelationship and Fructis Conditioners, Say Yes to Carrots Mask
*
Starting Hair Length: *I have layers, but I think that the longest layer is about a couple of inches from APL.  Sorry, it's hard to tell while curly...*

Goal Month: *June 2010 = BSL!!!*

Pics if possible!: *See my album which I'm updating monthly*


----------



## Nelli04 (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm in!

Regimen:
Don't have a fill set one yet, but I plan to wash my hair twice a week, except for the 3 week stretch I am going to make after I get a press. I plan to also use products that will keep it moisturized and whatnot while not manipulating it too much.

I also plan to get my hair pressed every 2 months instead of every 6 weeks.
I will baggy every week and a half.

Products your using:

VO5 moisture Milk shampoo/conditioner
Aveda Damage remedy shampoo
Organics coconut milk condition
Organics coconut milk anti-breakage serum
Garnier Fructis fortifying condtitioner
Ojon restorative hair treatment

that's all for now...I will also be using different oils once I get it all figured out.

Starting Hair Length: currently APL but may be slightly above APL after my trim in 2 weeks.

Goal Month: April 2010 (which is reasonable since there's only like 4 inches difference between APL and BSL for me,lol)


----------



## joyandfaith (Aug 9, 2009)

Please count me in this challenge. I'm currently in the BSL 2009 challenge and I was hoping to reach that by December of 09, but I honestly don't think I'll make full BSL by December. My full BSL goal is now April 2010.

My siggy is from Dec. 28, 2008. My hair is about 3 inches longer than that now.


----------



## Thann (Aug 9, 2009)

Im back with details

Regimen: Not too sure just yet. I'm trying to keep things very basics and will update as I go. For right now; 
*DC 1x weekly, airdry, lightly flat iron ends, wear hair in a pony bun all week.
*Clarify 1x monthly/ Relax every 12+ weeks/ Protective Style with weaves sometimes.

Products your using: Joico K-Pak and Moisture Recovery Lines, Affirm Relaxer System, Hair One Conditioner, Fantasia IC Serum and Gel, Sedu Heat Protectant

Starting Hair Length: SL

Goal Month: December 1, 2010 (changing my goal b/c at 5'8 I dont think June was realistic afterall.)

Starting Pic- Taken Aug 7,09 (Not trimming til December, but I'm in need of one now.)


----------



## moriahar (Aug 9, 2009)

Subscribing....


----------



## SouthernStunner (Aug 9, 2009)

Ok pls enter me in this challenge.

I am currently collar lenght.  I am doing the C&G Method to grow my hair so while in braids I will cowash at least 2x a week and DC with Steam on sundays.  Using CON shampoo on sundays.  Using VO5 for cowashes.  Aussie 3min miracle for DC w/honey or olive oil.

When out of braids follow same as above but will be wigging it.


GOAL DATE:  Dec 2010


----------



## LaidBak (Aug 9, 2009)

This is right on time for me.  I'm in!  I'm below collar bone now.  Should be APL on or before Dec 09.  Will be working on BSL during all of 2010.

*Regimen: *

Wash 1-2 times per week  
Moisture DC mixed with oils
Protein only as needed
Sealing ends every other night
Protective styling (buns, french twists, cross wrapping, flexirods)
Minimal heat use

*Products your using:*

Aphogee Deep moisture shampoo
Conditioners-Mizani moisturefuze, CoN moisture extreme, Kenra MC, KBB Deep Conditioner
Moisturizers- KBB Super Silky, Ellin Lavar Penetrating Balm, AfroVeda Miss Bhree, EQP Mango Butter
Leave ins- Dove moisture mist, Pantene light spray conditioner, Roux Fermodyl 619
Oils-EVOO, EVCO, Global Goddess Hair Oil, Vatika Frosting
Growth Aids- Surge Ultra Max,  AfroVeda Growth Elixir, MSM, Chlorella

*Starting Hair Length*: Just below collar bone

*Goal Month:* Dec 2010

Pics if possible! (Will take and upload current pic later today) Left siggy Pic is from April when I hit SL.  Right Pic  was taken in May 09 when I hit CBL


----------



## topnotch1010 (Aug 9, 2009)

........dropped...........


----------



## chokolate miss (Aug 9, 2009)

OK, I am in for this one!

Regimen:
I am washing 1-2x/week and either rollersetting with Curlformers or protective styling. I use protein after every wash. Then, I DC with heat for 1 hour. I moisturize the set every morning.

My hair is so thin/fine, it makes my buns look so pathetic...any other suggestions???

Products your using: (I am relaxed, but I still like some of the products I used as a natural)
Wash-Jessicurl Curl Cleansing Cream 
Protein- Aphogee 2 min Keratin Treatment
DC- Jessicurl Weekly Deep Treatment
Leave in- Oyin Honey Hemp Conditioner and Garnier Anti-Humidity Smoothing Milk
Moisturizer-Still trying to find a good one

Starting Hair Length:
I am JUST at APL...so I have about 3-4 inches to make BSL.

Goal Month: 
I am hoping for March 2010, and full BSL by June 2010 (my commencement date).

My digi is broken, but I will try to get a good photo with my cell. Once I figure how to get transfer it, I'll upload it to the thread.

HHG Ladies!!!!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 9, 2009)

I want in. I'm currently SL, my goal date to be BSL is Dec 31st. 2010 . I'll be back to post reggie & products later.


----------



## ajacks (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm in.

Regimen: PS with Wigs and Sew-Ins
             Wash/DC 1x a week
             Moisturize and Seal every other day
             6-Month relaxer stretches

Products your using: Mizani, SheScentIt, HairVeda, Aubrey Organics

Starting Hair Length: I am approximately 2 inches from APL

Goal Month: BSL by December 2010.


 I will not be updating until January 2010, but here is my last length check from June 2009:


----------



## LovelyRo (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm in!

Regimen:
Poo and DC 1x a week
Protein treatments as needed
moisturize and seal daily
Styles: half wig, braidouts, buns (rarely) and an occasional rollerset or flat iron.

Products your using: 
Poo ?????
Kenra MC
Aphogee 2 step and reconstructor and green tea reconstructor
Castor Oil, Coconut Oil, EVOO, Peppermint Oil and Tea Tree Oil
Honey, Molasses and Aloe Vera Gel.  
BB Oil Moisturizer

Starting Hair Length: APL

Goal Month: Grazing BSL January 2010, Full BSL March 2010

Pics if possible.... _I'll add pics after I relax in a few weeks._


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Aug 9, 2009)

I would like to join as well. I am now APL and my LTG is BSL

Regimen: Moisturize everyday twice a day w/ Silken Child and my homemade spritz and seal w/ Vatika frosting or any oil. 

Shampoo once a week: I wash w/ keracare moisturizing shampoo and conditioner or silk elements conditioner. 

Cowash 3 or more times a week w/ suave coconut or VO5 conditioners and deep condition w/ Silk elements DC. 

I use keracare foam and aphogee green tea as my leave in when I Rollerset. 

I am currently airdrying and wearing a protective bun or half wigs 95% of the time. I am currently using MT as well.


----------



## WorkInProgress88 (Aug 9, 2009)

i recently reached APL after my last relaxer but "health over length", so i chopped off the remainder of my damaged ends (about an inch)...if i reach APL by my next relaxer (early Nov) then i'll join


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Aug 9, 2009)

Please add me I am FINALLY going to make it this time.

Reggie,

Wash and Deep Condish once a week along with condish washes.
Moisture and seal 
Stretch my relaxers for 6 months

Products

Aphogee-for dry damaged hair.
Aphogee- Protien Treatments-balance moisturizer
QP Elstra- Cantu Shea butter-moisturizer break cure

Oils
Jamaican Black Castor Oil-
Patience Hair oil
Beemine Serum


Starting lenght 2"-4" from APL I will be full APL by next relaxer of 2010 or even past that.

Goal month

July 1, 2010-full BSL.

The picture in my Thumbnails-is from my last relaxer from 6-5-09.


----------



## bedazzled (Aug 9, 2009)

I want to join! I want to be BSL by Jan 1 2010 & I want to be full BSL by Apr. 2010!

Regimen:

Products your using: I have my hair in twists so im using an aloe/rosewater/glycerin + vatika spray

Starting Hair Length: APL with strands touching BSL (but i have such uneven hair + i will prob. be doing tons of snipping here & there which is why i am giving till Apr 2010)


----------



## moriahar (Aug 9, 2009)

Count me in. This will be my first challenge. I'm excited this gives me over 16 months to reach my goal! Yay!!!

Regimen: Shampoo weekly, DC weekly overnight, Cowash mid- week followed by a 10 minute DC, Air dry, Flat iron with Heat Protectant, Moisturize and Seal ends as needed, MN every 2 or 3 days

Products your using:
Shampoos- Aphogee Moisturizing Shampoo, ORS Creamy Aloe
DC- Aussie Deeeep 3 Minute Miracle Moisturizing Treatment
CoWashs- Aussie Moist, V05 Moisture Milk Passionfruit Smoothie, HE LTR, ORS Replenishing Condish
Heat Protectant: IC Heat Protectant Serum
Moisturize and Seal: Wave Nouveau mixed with water or Homemade Moisture Mix and Shea Butter or Wonder 8 Oil or Sweet Almond Oil
MN: 2% MN cut with Wonder 8 Oil

Starting Hair Length: SL

Protective Styles: Buns, Keeping Hair off of my shoulders, Twistouts. 
Goal Month: December 2010

Will post pics this coming week     ________________


----------



## msquared (Aug 9, 2009)

Count me in!!!!!

Styles:
Cornrows
Wash n gos & wet buns (DC 2-3 x week)
I plan to try roller setting for the fall and winter. 

Mainly Used Products:
KCNT, KCCC & EVCO (wash n gos)
Lustersilk mango shea butter conditioner (co washing)
Aveda Sap Moss Shampoo
Aveda Damage Remedy (DC)
GVP Matrix Biolage Conditioner mixed with EVCO and EVOO (DC)
Aphogee 2 Minute Reconstructor
BM growth serum
MT (sporadically)

Starting Hair Length:
Almost APL on July 26, 2009

Goal Month: 
I want to be BSL by April 2010


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 9, 2009)

Darn!! I said I was going to wait to officially make it to APL before joining this challenge, but gosh darn it, most  of my sisters from the APL challenge are in here, so please sign me up. My goal is to make BSL by December 2010.  I will post a starting photo/ regimen later. Here we go girls!!


----------



## bimtheduck (Aug 9, 2009)

Joining so count me in! This is my first challege as well so I'm super excited.
Need a new camera so hopefully I will update with a picture soon but I'm at my starting length in my avatar.

Starting length:SL
Goal length:BSL/MBL by Dec.2010

Regimen:
Strech relaxers 10-18wks
Wash or co-wash @ least 1/wk
Clarify when needed
DC @ least 1/wk
Moisturize and seal @ least every other day
Protein treatments as needed
Direct heat no more than 1/wk
Protective style with buns, french twists, high pony tails

Products:
Shampoo-L'oreal Ever Pure sulfate free moisturizing shampoo
ORS creamy aloe clarifying shampoo
Co wash-HE LTR
Conditioner- NTM daily deep conditioner
DC- ORS olive oil replensihing conditioner, Biolage ultra hydrating conditioning balm, Joico Kpak reconstructor
Leave in-HE LTR leave in, Paul Mitchell the conditioner, Redken anti snap, any type of anti frizz creme on hand,biosilk
Moisturizer-Mane 'n Tail moisture enriched hair strengthener daily leave in conditioning spray, Jane Carter revitalizing leave in, L'oreal color vive conditioning spray w UV filters
Seal w extra virgin coconut oil, Jane Carter nourish and shine, Mizani intense nighttime repair treatment, sweet almond oil, ORS olive oil mouisturizing lotion, and grapeseed oil.
Heat protectant-Sebastian Trilliant or Nexxus heat protexx


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm in too! My starting pic is in my siggy!

Regimen: Wear buns daily except special occasions, I airdry 99% of the time or rollerset with indirect heat. Cowash and/or DC at least 2xs a week with heat, poo wash 1x a week.

Products your using: 
Relaxer: Silk Elements regular lye
Shampoo: Joico K-pak shampoo
Cowash Conditioner: HE LTR, Aussie Moist
Protein: Aphogee 2 min, Joico K-Pak conditioner 
DC: Lustrasilk shea butter cholesterol
Leave in/moisturizer: HE LTR leave in, aphogee green tea restructurizer
Misc: chi silk infusion, EVOO, Joico silk results heat protectant

Starting Hair Length: Almost APL

Goal Month: Oct 2010


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 11, 2009)

Ladies I have updated it today, if you don't see your name and you've asked to be added or I jacked it up some how (not intentionally) please let me know.


----------



## DarkandLovely (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm in!!

Regimen:
Poo and DC (under dryer) weekly
Co wash, clarify, and protein treatment as needed
Moisturize, seal, and baggy most nights
low manipulation, protective hair styles--90% of the time
limit direct heat (no more than 1x a month) and air dry ~80% of the time
Oil scalp (jojoba oil w/ essential oils) as needed
hair vitamins, flax seed oil tabs, msm, and garlic tabs
Texlax and stretch relaxers for 6 months--I may try to make it to 7 next time

Products:
Poo: CON--I stumbled upon some more and bought 2 big bottles , Suave daily shampoo to clarify
DC: queene helene's cholesterol + olive oil/honey/castor oil; Aubry's honeysuckle rose
Co wash: HE LTR, Tresemme condish w/ vit E
Porosity: ACV rinse, Roux PC
Leave-in: Lacio Lacio, Giovanni (just using it up), redken smooth down condish (when air drying), silk infusion
Moisturize/seal: NTM leave-in, unrefined shea butter (love it!), unrefined coconut oil
Protein tx: I was using aphrogee, but now I think egg w/ condish will be a staple for me
Heat protectant: Redken smooth down heat protectant
Relaxer: Phyto II
Whew, I think that's it.


Starting Hair Length:
Barely APL...I hope to be full APL w/ my next relaxer in Nov but I'll also be trimming my ends then so who knows 

Goal Month: Grazing BSL July 2010...full BSL for my 2 yr hair anniv 10/2010

Pics if possible: I'm not sure how to post them but I'll work on it.


----------



## kooskoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Count me in too please!!!!

*Regimen:* Cowash and DC weekly, Protein weekly (except on henna weeks), Prepoo/Clarify/DC/ACV rinse every 4-6 weeks, Henna every 2-3 weeks, heat 4X year (at length checks), moisturize and seal every day, protective style 5 days a week

*Products you're using:* VO5 Moisture Milks conditioners alternate with Suave Naturals Lavender conditioner every other week; EVCO to seal; EVOO and JBCO for prepoo; Karishma henna; Aphogee 2min Keratin weekly; AOHR as a DC; Hydratherma Naturals growth lotion alternated with Suave naturals conditioner as moisturizer; glycerin/rosemary EO/water as moisturizing spritz

*Starting Hair Length:* Currently grazing APL in the back, but I hope to be full APL by December 2009. 

*Goal Month:* Touching BSL by December 2010

*Starting pic:* Taken June 2009. I will definitely update once I do my last length check in December 09!


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Aug 13, 2009)

Bumping!!!


----------



## baddison (Aug 13, 2009)

Please add me to this challenge.  I joined the BSL for 2009, but don't think I will get there by Dec. 31st of this year.

*Regimen*
Wash and DC w/heat 2x's per week (alternating protein & moisture dc's)
Henna 2x's per month
Protective styles 100% of the time
Moisturize daily
Stretch relaxers between 13 and 17 weeks

*Products your using*
BT Revitalizing Hair Balm 3x/4x's per week

*Starting Hair Length*
Between SL and APL

*Goal Month* 
I am on target for FULL-APL by December 2009
I would like to be BSL by June 2010 (with NO setbacks!!)

*Pics if possible*
See my current siggy!! (next quarterly update: Sept. 2009)


----------



## PaleoChick (Aug 13, 2009)

I am in.

Regimen: Wear wigs. Airdry. Cowash and/or DC at least 2xs a week with heat.

Products your using: 
Shampoo: none, unless you call a tea made with Hesh Heenara shampoo once weekly. I want to see if I can do this without leaning on shampoo. If I am desperate and/or out of Hesh, I will use a cheap condish (i.e.-VO5) mixed with baking soda
Cowash Conditioner: HE Hydralicious
Protein: Aphogee 2 min
DC: AO Honeysuckle Rose or Egg+Beer homemade mix
Leave in/moisturizer: QB AOHC or OHHB (fall/winter) or BRBC (spring/summer)

Starting Hair Length: 2" from APL stretched

Goal length: BSL by September 2010 (no setbacks)


----------



## Miss Monae (Aug 13, 2009)

Sign me up please 

ETA: I am 3 inches away from APL right now and I have stretched for almost 6 months, so I am sure that when I touch up in a few weeks I will be APL.

I am ready for the enxt phase in my challenge for longer hair!


----------



## Brees_hair (Aug 13, 2009)

I did a deep trim back in March so I will have to jump on the 2010 bandwagon for BSL.  This time, I will stay on top of my hair, trying to avoid the slit end and minor breakage.


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 13, 2009)

*Regimen*
Overnight pre-poo with WEN sealed with Hairveda Cocasta Shik Oil 1 x week
Wash and DC (with protien first, the moisturizing conditioner)
Cowash 1x a week
Wearing strictly Buns, Braids/Twists/Wigs
Moisturize and seal daily 
Stretch relaxers a minimum of 24 weeks 

*Products your using*
WEN, Alter Ego Garlic DC, Silicon Mix, Aphogee 2 min Reconstructor, Aphogee Two Step, V05 Moisture Milks, NTM Silk Touch Leave-in, Hairveda Whipped Clouds, Black Castor Oil, and Hairveda Cocasta Shikaki Oil.

*Starting Hair Length*
Between SL and APL

*Goal Month* 
I am giving myself a FULL year to acheive this goal (Dec 2010). Even if I get within 2" of BSL, I will be happy!!  

*Pics if possible*
I will post my starting pic in December actually. I am in the hide your hair challenge until December as well

Alright ladies, let's get this BSL Hair


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 13, 2009)

Tonight I co-washed with V05 strawberries and cream, then sealed with Vatika oil and topped it off with my beloved moisture scarf.


----------



## JLOVELY (Aug 14, 2009)

I SO want to join this challenge; it will be my first one. My regimen is still a work in progress because I am a newbie. I will post a starting pic this weekend after a trim.


----------



## lacreolegurl (Aug 14, 2009)

Please count me in!! Regi and pics to come.


----------



## latingirly020488 (Aug 14, 2009)

Im in!!! I am SL almost APL . I am hoping to be BSL by August 2010.


----------



## DaPPeR (Aug 14, 2009)

I would like to join!!

*Regimen:*Prepoo with Aphoghee 2 Min
Wash with ORS Aloe shampoo followed by Aussie Moist 1x a week
Condition with HE Dangerously Straight or Suave Humectant 

DC on dry hair with heat on Fridays with ORS Replenishing Conditioner with castor oil (put extra conditioner on ends)

Final rinse is always COLD water to close cuticle.

Detangle only in shower with wide tooth comb.

Moisturize with Kids Organics Shea Butter Hair Lotion mixed with Salerm 21 and seal with coconut oil on hair. 

Keep hair in sew-ins or kinky twist  as protectitve style throughout year, until I reach BSL. Then I will wear my hair out.

Moisturize twice a day.

Use MN 4x a week

*Products your using:* Aussie Moist, ORS Replenishing Conditioner, coconut oil etc.

*Starting Hair Length*: SL

*Goal Month: *November 2010


----------



## Kerryann (Aug 14, 2009)

Add me in on this i am just about APL right now so add me in please 

Regimen
just keeping it simple


----------



## LovelyRo (Aug 14, 2009)

I did a co/wash with Queen Helene's Cholestoral Wednesday and I've been bunning for the past 2 days. I'll probably clarify DC and do a twist out (1st time) for the weekend.

I can't remember when I got my last touch-up!  It was in the middle or at the end of May... I think it's about that time!


----------



## jovan107 (Aug 14, 2009)

Count me in

Starting length: SL almost APL

Hopefully i'm BSL BY SEPT. 2010

Regi: coconut oil, jamaican black castor oil, profectiv mega growth lotion, AB herbal oil
Co-wash 2x a week, DC 1x a month,  braids, olive oil


----------



## kandigyrl (Aug 15, 2009)

Count me in

Regimen:
Shampoo with moisturizing poo 1/week, clarifying 1/month
Conditioner: co-wash 2/week DC 2/week
Protein: at least 1/every other week
Moisturizer: still looking erplexed, seal with EQ mango butter 

Products your using: Mane n Tale, Aphogee, Neutrogena triple moisture, VO5 moisture milks, Ion Clarifying poo, Cantu leave in

Starting Hair Length: SL

Goal Month: Dec. 31st 2010


----------



## Minnie (Aug 23, 2009)

Count me in.

Regi:  CO wash and dc 3 times a week.
Clarify every 3 mo or when I am planning on using direct heat.

Starting length:  Hopefully APL by Dec 09 after trim.
Goal Month:  December 2010.
Products use: Wen or Marc Anthony Co washes,  Paul Mitchell shampoo and co, NTM  and Castor oil for daily coditioning.


----------



## Bluetopia (Aug 23, 2009)

JJamiah said:


> Great job with the stretch.
> 
> Ladies if you want to join please just post here, it is harder for me to have to go from my email to this post to get your name. Thanks! I am anxious for 2010 to begin this love affair of BSL. LOL


 
sign me up!

im set to be APL by december 09 so BSL in 2010 is doable 

*Subscribing*


----------



## soulie (Aug 23, 2009)

Count me in.


----------



## MiWay (Aug 23, 2009)

I wanna join!  

I haven't really thought about my regimen yet, but I'll be going to the salon once every 2-3 weeks and doing it myself in between.  I'll be washing weekly, not using heat outside of my salon visits, and using very low manipulation.

My goal is to reach BSL by April.


----------



## buddhas_mom (Aug 23, 2009)

I am going to prematurely join this challenge. I should be Apl by Dec or Jan. So Bsl is possible by the end of next year I hope.


----------



## joyandfaith (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm really hoping for full BSL by April of 2010. I will:


deep condition once a week
wash once a week
do an ayurvedic co-wash once a week
damp bun everyday w/ HS 14 in 1 and Moroccan oil
only flat iron periodically (like once every 2 months)


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 26, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> Darn!! I said I was going to wait to officially make it to APL before joining this challenge, but gosh darn it, *most of my* *sisters from the APL challenge are in here,* so please sign me up. My goal is to make BSL by December 2010. I will post a starting photo/ regimen later. Here we go girls!!


 



Yeah we up in here!! Hey why not?? I say we try to get as close as we can and have fun all the way.


----------



## jujubelle (Aug 26, 2009)

sign me up.
It is ambitious...but I think now I finally know what is right for me. 
I will put the goal for December 2010.

Right now I have went from about 3 in from apl to shoulder because of a setback due to breakage from medication.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm still here!

Tonight I cowashed with V05 and added a little castor oil and coconut oil to seal. I'm wearing my moisture scarf now.

I have to say my hair has gotten thicker (if that's even possible).


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 26, 2009)

This is my starting pic. I'm starting at SL, I'm currently in the APL by Dec. challenge, although it might take me till Mar. to get there. My reggie consists of a rotation of oiling with Ayurvedic oils, Cowashing with AM,Suave Humectant, and V05 moisture milks. Dcing at least twice a week. Tea rinsing once a week, airdrying and bunning.
My staples are Ayurvedic powders and oils, Shikakai poo bar, Castor oil, Cantu Shea Butter, For cond. ORS, Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor,Silicon mix, Motions CPR, and AM. I'm looking foward to a year of healthy hair growing and retaining. Let's get this party started ladies.!!!


ETA: My goal month is Dec., and I will also be adding Sulfur to my Ayurvedic oils.


----------



## fitnessmommy (Aug 26, 2009)

This will be my first challenge. I'm a total newbie =)

I am currently juuuuust past APL and I believe on track to become BSL by January 2010 or so. We'll see if I'm overestimating! 

Regimen:

Products your using: 
Co-Wash daily alternating with HE Totally Twisted & HE LTR  & a 30 second final rinse with Roux Porosity Control.

DC Every other week with either Motions CPR, Carols Daughter Black Vanilla Smoothie, or AO Honeysuckle Rose I do this with heat under a hooded dryer.

Each Morning I moisturize with Aphogee Pro Vitamin Leave-In, Apply Mixed Chicks Leave In conditioner blended with a smidgen of Beyond the Zone Noodle Head, and then scrunch with Loreal Studio Extreme Hold Gel. THEN I seal with coconut oil after the products have sunken in for about 5 or so minutes. Throw in a ponytail and airdry. 

Each Evening after I cowash I apply Mixed Chicks only and then seal with ev coconut oil. Sleep on a satin pillowcase. My man hates scarves...lol.


....and I know....I'm a product junkie... =) 

Starting Hair Length:
APL maybe sliiiiightly past - my hair is layered though and I'm trying to grow those layers out. Right now, I look at them as the bane of my existence... 

Goal Month: 
Being optimistic and going for my birthday in January 2010!

Pics if possible!
My starting pic was taken a little over a month ago - my hair is just a bit longer than this. I will be length checking again in about a month or so.


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Aug 26, 2009)

I want in!  I'm currently nearly apl (stretched) possibly a little more in the back.  I'm fairly new and keep to a very low maintenance and haven't figured out a fine tuned regi yet, but I'll work on it.  
I am slightly texlaxed (done in the first week of June '09).  I'm currently bunning w/ one cowash a week (if I'm not too busy) and I wash w/ shampoo once every other week or so.  I use Aussie Moist shampoo/condish, CON (green), Nexus Keraphix as needed, Silk Vanilla as needed for more protien.  For heavy protien I go to the salon (but will tell her not to straighten or blow dry).  For oils I use EVOO and Elasta QP Mango Butter (but as you can see, I'm not much of a PJ, so I keep it rather simple. 
 Look in my profile for my progress (Feb-Sept.)  I'll straighten it by roller set and post the pictures over the week end.  Thanks for the opportunity!

ETA: My goal is to get to BSL by May 20 (I'm getting married that following weekend)


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 28, 2009)

I am so in!  I actually reached APL last month, but had a setback (my fault) and I'm working my way back.  I'm in the Hide Your Hair Challenge until December 15, so I can't post any recent pics, but I will add them after that.

Regimen: shampoo/DC 2x a week; co-wash 3x a week; always airdry (only allow direct heat when I get relaxer touch ups); work on stretching my relaxers longer

Products your using: 

Shampoo: Suave Daily Clarifying(2x a month); Motions Moisture Plus/Motions CPR (weekly)

Deep Conditioners: Motions After Shampoo Moisturizing Conditioner/Motions Protein Reconstructor 

Co-wash Conditioners: Garnier Fructis/Herbal Essences

Leave Ins: ORS Carrot Oil, African Royale Hot Six Oil, NTM

Starting Hair Length:  Between SL and APL

Goal Month: I'm shooting for July 2010, but I plan on trimming often for a blunt cut so I may take a little longer.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Aug 29, 2009)

Please add me to this challenge. I'm currently APL been stuck here for a while, it's time for me to move to the next level BSL baby...


Regimen: Wash 1x wk, Keep hair in braids or twist, no trims, moisturize daily, take vitamins

Products your using: coconut oil, castor oil, Elasta QP Intense cond., Cantu shea butter leave-in, baking soda for wash.

Starting Hair Length: APL

Goal Month: April/May 2010
 New starting pic as of 12-23-09


----------



## ReeN. (Sep 2, 2009)

I want in on this too! 

Regimen: pre-poo with amla oil. Wash hair every Sunday and Wed/Thurs. DC with protein every third wash. All DC's are done using my table-top steamer. Absolutely no heat and I try to use protective styling as much as possible with my leave-ins.

Products you're using: 

NTM hair mask (moisture DC)
Aphogee 2 min. keratin reconstructor (mild-mod protein DC)
Affirm 5 in 1 (heavy protein DC)
NTM leave-in moisturizer (mixed with distilled water and jojoba oil and sprayed daily) 
CHI keratin mist (protein leave-in). 
My next relaxer will be Mizani regular, I used Elasta QP no-lye last time and I shed like a sick cat, not to even mention the underprocessing!!! Oh and I use L'occitane 10% shea butter cream daily, I LOVE IT!!!

Starting Hair Length: Between chin and neck - I'll upload a picture once I figure out how... I'm terrible with such things...

Goal Month: February 2010

Just to add, I'm 4a/b relaxed

Good luck everyone!!! Will post pic asap


----------



## Kerryann (Sep 2, 2009)

add me to the list please


----------



## Miss Monae (Sep 2, 2009)

I am in - I am close to APL now and I would love to be at least BSL (Blunt Cut) and maintain my length.


----------



## Marie_Star (Sep 2, 2009)

Could you add me too please!

Regimen: Wash 1/week with tresemmé moisture rich (clarify every 2 weeks with tresemmé deep clensing)
DC 1/week organics hair mayonnaise, air dry.
Daily leave-in: Schwarzkopf gliss, liquid silk gloss conditioner + elasta qp mango butter
Style with fantasia ic gel, and I think that is about it. I'll also be putting my straighteners away for a few months 

Starting Hair Length: Shoulder length natural

Goal Month: BSL December 2010
(Interim goal: APL January 2010)






GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!


----------



## AVE One (Sep 2, 2009)

We are getting started early for 2010.  Add me to the list please.  I will update the info later.


----------



## Luxlii (Sep 2, 2009)

I want in!

I am past APL texlaxed 4 c.
I cornrow for two weeks bagging at night with my glycerine mix.
I will wash and deep condition every two weeks.
I like Aveda Dr and Smooth Infusion, and ORS Mayo.
I take msm, daily multi,brewers yeast, biotin,vitamin c and spirulina.
I use MN and MTG on my scalp every night.
I will be upping my protien with whey shakes and more fish.
I will be walking/running 2 miles every day for health and hair.


----------



## irsgirl (Sep 2, 2009)

Add me to this challenge, please!!

I am currently APL

I have a pretty simple regi:

1. Wash weekly with cream of nature ultra moisturizing shampoo.
2. Light Protein treatment with organix.
3. Cover strands with 14-1 and seal coconut oil.
4. Bun,bun,bun,bun.


----------



## simcha (Sep 2, 2009)

Count me in.  I was hoping to barely make it by December 2009 but I don't think that's going to happen.


----------



## lollyoo (Sep 15, 2009)

Please count me in for DEC 2010. I was hoping to APL BY DEC 2009, but looks like I will be 1-2 in short. So will just aim for BSL by DEC 2010.

Nothing much in regimen co-washing from 2-7 days a week (depends on time of the year). Deep condition 1-2 times a month.
The only major change I am making, is to incorporate major protective styling.


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 15, 2009)

I see that I had not posted my progress pic yet.  I live alone so its really hard for me to take these.  I can never get my hair to lay straight on my back before the camera timer goes off.  Its from August.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm still in the game! I've been sporting twists and a fro. I suppose I need to try to get a progress pic posted. To be honest I don't know how long my hair is now. I've been doing the hide your hair challenge.


----------



## DarkHair (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm currently BSB, and not yet APL. So I'm shooting for BSL June 2010.

>Regimen:
Weekly wash
Poo with Aussie Moist Shampoo (plan to try Joico Body Luxe)
Joico K-Pak Reconstructor
Aussie 3 min miracle deeep w/honey (DC)
> Leave-Ins: Aussie Hair Insurance, Jasmine's Bath and Body Leave-In Detangler
>Moisturizer: NTM leave-in
>Oils/Sealants: Coconut oil, Olive oil, and Tea Tree Oil
>Growth Aid: Bee Mine, but will start using Boundless Tresses

Starting pic and length: SL


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 15, 2009)

DarkHair said:


> I'm currently BSB, and not yet APL. So I'm shooting for BSL June 2010.
> 
> I recently posted new pics in my NEW Fotki!



I'm confused.  Does BSB mean Below Shoulder Blade?


----------



## JayAnn0513 (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm down! I don't know if I can make it since I'm still at least 4 inches from APL but what the heck. I'll post a starting pic this weekend and another on at the end of the year. 

Regimen:

Products your using: MTG and oil mix every other day, biotin, MSM, DCing with Joico kpak or silk result, direct heat only between sew in or braids ( every 4-16 weeks depending on the style). 

Starting Hair Length: SL

Goal Month: December 2010

Pics if possible - see my siggie for starting length. I'll update again on 12/31/09


----------



## DarkandLovely (Sep 15, 2009)

LaidBak said:


> I'm confused. Does BSB mean Below Shoulder Blade?


 
I thought so too...Anywhoo I still don't know how to upload pics here but my starting length is in my fotki


----------



## DarkHair (Sep 16, 2009)

LaidBak said:


> I'm confused.  Does BSB mean Below Shoulder Blade?


I take it as meaning Between Shoulder Blade


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Sep 16, 2009)

*I wanna join.*


Regimen:
*wash hair once a wk *
*Overnight dc with Myhoneychild olive you*
*shampoo with any shampoo*
*deep condition with myhoneychild honey hair mask mixed with karens body beautiful luscious locks hair mask*
*apply giovanni direct leave in*
*seal with karens body beautiful hair cream*
*henna once a month *
*light protein as needed organic root strimulator hair mayo *


Starting Hair Length: *grazing armpit length*

Goal Month: *June 2010*

Pics if possible!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Sep 16, 2009)

I wanna go for it Please add me!

Regimen: C&G (braids as protective style), wash/co-wash 1-2x weekly, moisturize daily,  texlaxing with Mizani ButterBlends Mild every 12+ weeks, adding braidouts and bunning in 2010

Products your using: Aphogee, Henna/indigo, MN, Mizani ButterBlends Mild, Mizani H2O Intense, still looking for a good deep conditioner and moisturizer K.I.S.S.

Starting Hair Length: SL

Goal Month: December, 2010

Pics if possible!


----------



## msa (Sep 16, 2009)

DarkHair said:


> I take it as meaning Between Shoulder Blade




Yeah, it actually means Below Shoulder Blade. If it was between we could all claim it the moment we hit shoulder length.

The point of BSB was to make it easier for people to know when they truly hit BSL...since the bra strap is supposed to fall right below the shoulder blades anyway (and not up at the armpits or neck ). And, that way it's measured by a body part (like everything else) and not by an article of clothing. I hope that made sense. You can't be BSB before APL.

Anyway, I may have to join this challenge. Hmmm. I'll come back in December and see where I end up.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Sep 16, 2009)

Just checking in,  I'm in individual braids using my own hair until oct 11, when I will redo them and leave them up for another month. Right now because it's been so hot in cali and alot of fires, which makes the air hot and dry, I have been cowashing everyday. I think I will just be in braids until I reach my goal.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Sep 16, 2009)

I would like to join.

I don't have a reg. yet because I am transitioning and trying to figure out these 2 inches of natural hair that I have. Once I figure that out. I will put a weave in and continue wearing then until next year.

My current length is shoulders. I am about 3 inches from armpit and about 6 inches from bsl. I am currently on a vit reg. that consists of gelatin, biotin, amino acid complex, silica and bromelian. Whew!

I am keeping my fingers crossed because last time I was about 2 inches away and I started cutting my hair off but I am more focused now.

HHG Ladies!


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 16, 2009)

msa said:


> Yeah, it actually means Below Shoulder Blade. If it was between we could all claim it the moment we hit shoulder length.
> 
> The point of BSB was to make it easier for people to know when they truly hit BSL...since the bra strap is supposed to fall right below the shoulder blades anyway (and not up at the armpits or neck ). And, that way it's measured by a body part (like everything else) and not by an article of clothing. I hope that made sense. *You can't be BSB before APL.
> *
> Anyway, I may have to join this challenge. Hmmm. I'll come back in December and see where I end up.



Thanks MSA.  That's what I was getting at, but I just wanted to be sure I knew what the acronym meant.


----------



## KhandiB (Sep 16, 2009)

Im in - Goal is to be BSL by my 35th bday - April 27th 

I plan on Low Heat which in my world is once every two weeks.  
One week protective
One week heat

DC weekly
Protein every 2 weeks
Relax every 8-10 weeks

Lets Get It!


----------



## Angel of the North (Sep 16, 2009)

Yes please, put me down, I'm in!!!

 Regimen: 
- prepoo weekly
- shampoo once weekly
- clarify every 4-5weeks
- DC weekly
- rollerset weekly
- moisturize and seal ends daily

Products your using: 
shampoo - therape, aloe rid, 
conditioner - aphogee 2 min reconstruct & balancing conditioner, humectress, keraphix and keracare humecto
leave in - humectress luxe
Moisturizer - soft n free oil moisturizer
oil - african royale 6 oil and herbs

Starting hair length: SL

Goal month: December 2010


----------



## Khaiya (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm down for this one!

Regimen: cowash every other day, scalp massages (when i remember) protein dc 1x weekly, moisture dc 1-2x weekly, buns 99.9% of the time, low manipulation and heat.

Products your using: Suave moisturizing condish, dove moisturizing condish and shampoo, silk elements cholesterol, cpr, aphogee 2 minute reconstructor. 

Starting Hair Length: CBL

Goal Month: June 2010 (i have 5 inches to go to get to BSL)

Pics if possible:


----------



## Khaiya (Sep 16, 2009)

Sorry so big! I dont know how to change the size.


----------



## Soliel185 (Sep 16, 2009)

Regimen: 

Uh...what's that? 
I'm in the Twist Challenge at the moment so I do protective styles for 1-2 weeks at a time followed by less protective styles for 3-5 days. I wash with shampoo 1-2X a month, depending on whether or not my hair feels like it needs it.

DC 2-4X a month using various concoctions - most recently the core ingredients are Full Fat Yogurt, Coconut Cream, Coconut Milk, Coconut Oil (Me love Coconuts ) Honey, Braggs ACV, Baking Soda and/or Salt.

Products your using:

Moisture Spritz - Aloe Vera Gel, Rosewater, Glycerine, splash of Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein or SAA
ECOstyler Gel
Suave Tropical Coconut & Vo5 Moisture Milks
Coconut Oil mixed with EVOO
Vatika Oil
Castor Oil
Very Seldomly - EQ Feels Like Silk, EQ Glaze and random experiments

Starting Hair Length:

Collarbone-ish? 





Goal Month: 

For my Anniversary next year - Sept 30. 2009


----------



## KhandiB (Sep 16, 2009)

Maybe I should follow directions, LOL

*Regimen:* Listed Above

*Products your using:*
CON Green
Lustrasilk Oatmeal and Honey Cholesterol
Baking soda to Clarify
Suave Naturals Vanilla
Suave Naturals Coconut
Olive Oil
Sunsilk Pink
HE Hydrolicious

*I plan on getting:*
Coconut Oil
Some kind of Dominican Conditioners

*Starting Hair Length:*
Right now, Im about an inch and a half from Bra Strap, will post pics soon

*Goal Month: *
April


----------



## KhandiB (Sep 17, 2009)

Okay, here is my hair now, I am about 6-7 weeks post


----------



## Poohbear (Sep 17, 2009)

I would like to be BSL in 2010, at least by December. It seems like I've been APL forever!!! I was thinking about leaving my hair in a bun indefinitely but I got bored with it and I was tired of re-doing my bun when shorter pieces would start to stick out. Plus, I felt like the bun wasn't flattering to my face nor was it any fun for real. So I've decided to wash, condition, detangle, blowdry and flat-iron once a month and keep my ends oiled and rolled up at night and I'm going to avoid trimming and combing.

I believe I've been APL for so long is because of combing my hair in it's natural state too much when dry, trimming, and from using too much grease to flat iron my hair. Even though grease gets my natural hair really straight when flat-ironing, I think it's causing split ends from the heat it produces when the flat-iron goes over my hair. So now, I'm going to flat-iron without grease and leave my hair with more volume and softness.

My starting length:







*UPDATE - JANUARY 5, 2010!!!*
I changed my hair routine...no longer using heat....I will be moisturizing and protective styling my natural hair to retain hair length. Details of my regimen can be found at this link: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/blog.php?b=14524


----------



## honey4real (Sep 17, 2009)

I would like to join !

Regimen:
Sunday wash and rollerset and leave hair alone except on wash days.
Henna every other week and Deep Condition ever other week
Co-Wash once a week
No Heat except for Hooded Dryer
Moisturize and seal with oil daily or every other day will do this as needed.

Products your using:
Tresemme Shampoo and Conditior
Deep Cond - UBH
Moisturizer - Organics Olive Oil
Oil - Carrot Oil

Starting Hair Length:

Shoulder Length

Goal Month: 

July 2010


----------



## Barbie83 (Oct 1, 2009)

deleted...............


----------



## GreenD (Oct 1, 2009)

So exciting, my first length challenge!! So I'm probably being *very* ambitious in joining, but we'll see how far I get. I'll have to post pics tonight when I get home. The longest part of my hair is approx. 6 inches now, and when I stretch my nape is about shoulder length and sides come just under my chin. 

*Regimen:* I co-wash and condition every 2-3 days, spray in the mornings and evenings with my conditioner spritz, seal ends with a little vaseline after every wash. Clarify, deep condition and rebraid once a month. No trimming at all. Currently wearing hair in cornrows underneath wigs.

*Products your using:*  Aphogee Protein Treatment, Castor oil, coconut oil, vaseline, V05 Milk Conditioner, Hello Hydration, ACV, ORS Deep Penetrating Conditioner, Afroveda Curly Custard. (Taking biotin, chlorella, rice protein shake with flaxseed meal, Organic Life vitamins and kelp.)

*Starting Hair Length:* Hair ranges from 4-6 inches.

*Goal Month:* Dec. 2010






 This was the last time I straightened my hair in July. I cheated in using heat and I only did the nape and my temple on the right side to check length.


----------



## leleepop (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm  I think its pretty reasonable to say Ill be bsl next year. Ive been practicing good hair practices. I'm so excited so sign me up.


----------



## natalie20121 (Oct 1, 2009)

I'd like to join. I hope to be at BSL By October 2010.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Oct 1, 2009)

alright, so it's a safe bet to say i need to drop out of BSL09 and join this one...all that trimming did me in. (at least my ends are cute)

soooo here is my starting picture:





i'll be ambitious and push for 6 months from now...april fools' day. (i won't even start to joke about the irony of that date)

current regimen: don't really have one for curly hair as far as a style, but moisture-wise i cowash every 3-4 days and leave some conditioner in. i think a full sew-in would be more cost-efficient (and less damaging) than getting a dominican blowout every 3 weeks, but until i get both the hair and a stylist i am going to wear my hair straight, or at least stretched with a blow dryer a la PinkSkates. my ends like to fight with each other  thus hindering my retention. to ward off any heat damage, i will be DCing with a light protein added to my moisturizing conditioners (more than likely aphogee 2 min + gvp conditioning balm) every 2 weeks.


----------



## mikisha (Oct 1, 2009)

Im in but I don't have pictures yet. I'm transitioning wearing braids.


----------



## loulou82 (Oct 1, 2009)

*I'm In!* Thanks for starting the challenge!

Regimen:

October 1- December 31: 
Twists for 10-14 days
Steam, Detangle and Re-twist every 10-14 days
Moisturize daily
Protein once a month

January 1- December 31:
Weave every 3 months
Retighten every 6 weeks
Moisturize every other day
Wash every 3 weeks

Products you're using:
ORS Replenishing Paks
Elucence MB Shampoo
Elucence MB Conditioner
Water/ Glycerin/ Jojoba Oil/ Aloe Vera Gelly Mix

Starting Hair Length:
9 inches bangs, side, nape (need 5 inches) 
11 inches crown (need 3 inches) 

As of November 8, 2009:
9 inches nape (need 5 inches)
10 inches bangs and sides (need 4 inches)
11 inches crown (need 3 inches)

As of December 2, 2009:
9.5 inches nape (need 4.5 inches)
10 inches side (need 4 inches)
10.5 inches bangs (need 3.5 inches)
12 inches crown (need 2 inches)

Goal Month: 

Hoping to be APL by March 2010 (11 inches) then BSL by November 2010 (14 inches)

Starting Picture


----------



## PPGbubbles (Oct 1, 2009)

i am currently a smiggen past collar bone in the back/ middle. i hope to reach APL by Jan.  So Im going to be working on BSL by the end of 2010

Regimen:I currently and in a "natural" weave as a protective style. I plan on PS'n till jan. 

When not in weave or braids:
Usually I DC once a week with condish usually trader joes + honey+ essential oils and LeKair cholesterol. 

I apply shea butter and coconut oil, sometime giovani direct and I flat twist into a bun and wear a twist out for the weekend

Products your using:
My staples= shea butter, coconut oil, Lekair cholesterol, giovani direct leave in, castor oil
* subject to change

Starting Hair Length: collar bone

Goal Month: November 2010

Pics if possible!
As soon as I figure out how to upload a pic....but I will try to make my avitar my starting length

Januray 2010 length check


----------



## PPGbubbles (Oct 1, 2009)

here is my starting length, this was early late september after a small trim.




for personal comparison this is january 2010


----------



## brownbeauty196 (Oct 1, 2009)

Yes please add me to this challenge. I hope to be BSL by june 2010. I'm currenty 14 weeks into my transition. My regiman will be keeping my hair braided, washing and deep conditioning weekly, and mositurizing daily. My starting pic is in my siggy.


----------



## Nayna (Oct 1, 2009)

Ok, here are my 2 starting pics.  So yea, I was trying to do the wig thing, I dunno I don't think I like wigs anymore, lol.  So I'm going to continue cowashing probably only 1 to 2 times a week.  I'm going to try a bun here and there.  Maybe some cornrows.  I'm still going to continue with my products and all that.  

I did give myself a small trim so I failed the no trimming challenge, lol. The ends were looking funky and they were starting to tangle.  My hair feels a million times better so I think 6 months without a trim is probably best for me at this point. Oh and Im stretching my bsl goal to September 2010 only because I see myself not protective styling too heavy this winter.  

ETA: Oh yes, I always moisturize at night.  I may spray with water, throw in a moisturizer and seal with jojoba.  I love jojoba oil.  I may moisturize during the day when I'm forced to leave my home.  I usually use oyin juices and berries (I added a little water and olive oil to it).  It works well and my hair smells good.  I also use a kbb hair milk on top of it.  Currently I'm in pixie braids.


----------



## likeacharm (Oct 1, 2009)

I want in! I was in the BSL 09 challenge, but I have done a lot of cutting to get rid of damage.
*Regimen:* Wash and DC 1x per week, Protein 1x month, Relax every 10-12 weeks, Protective Style with buns or caruso set 
*Products your using:* Joico Kpak line, Aveda Damage Remedy line, Wave Nuveau, and JBCO
*Starting Hair Length:* APL
*Goal Month:* Aug. 2010
*Starting Pic:*


----------



## MiWay (Oct 1, 2009)

Count me in.  I'm APL, hoping to be BSL by March.  I don't really have a set regimen other than weekly rollersets, moisturizing daily, and switching back to the Aveda DR line.  

I'm currently 11 weeks post and thinking about transitioning.  If I don't get thru next week, I will be getting touch-ups every 10-12 weeks.  

Good luck everyone!


----------



## lucea (Oct 1, 2009)

I'd like to be in this challenge. I hope to make BSL straightened by August 2010 - my BC date.

Regime:

I've kind of slacked off with my reggie. I was washing/dc-ing once a week, but now it's more like every two weeks. 

I shampoo with diluted Dr. Bronner's and condition with Jane Carter Solution Nutrient Enriching Conditioner. Unrefined shea butter is my leave-in.

I DC with a homemade mix of oils (castor, grapeseed, wheatgerm, olive) in a base of aloe vera juice. I also add Jim's liquid sea kelp, liquid oat beta glucans and some eos (peppermint, eucalyptus, sage clary). I take chlorella and spirulina as well, recently added Biosil. Can you tell I'm really trying to get to BSL?

I henna/cassia once a month.

Starting hair length:

Haven't straightened in a minute (since March), but I am around SL. Will add pics when I straigthen.

Let's get to growing.


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 3, 2009)

Checking in with an October 2009 update picture.  The shorter comparison shot is from Dec of 2008.


----------



## Diva_Esq (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm in!    This is my 1st Challenge!  Happy about it! 

Regimen:
Weekly deep con under dryer, 1 week daily co-wash & wet bunning, 1 week flat ironed or roller/ rod/ flexi set...wrap nightly for the rest of the week with little to no heat.  Shampoo once a week before the deep con.  Protein treatment once a month.

Products your using: SO MANY! TRUE PJ!  Garnier Fructis Length & Strength & Sleek & Shine lines, Motions, Affirm 5 in 1 for monthly protein treatment, Mixed Chicks, Lacio Lacio, Mizani Foam Wrap, Denman brush, Keracare Humecto Con.

Starting Hair Length: A little past SL.

Pics: In my Hair Album

Goal Month: December 2010 at BSL


----------



## Charlie555 (Oct 3, 2009)

I want in!  

Regimen:  I will be wearing cornrows under half wigs.  I wash once a week and deep condition everytime.  I use my MN mixture everyday or every other day.  I will flat iron every 3 months to do a length check.  

Products your using:  KeraCare shampoo and conditioner. Queene Hellene Ginseng conditioner, Suave coconut conditioner or ORS mayo.  MN mixed with sulfur 8, coconut oil, rosemary & peperment oils.

Starting Hair Length:  Shoulder length

Goal Month:   September 2010 if I continue to get 1" a month from my MN mixture.

Here is my starting picture 12.25.09:


----------



## mohair (Oct 3, 2009)

add me as well.  i will post my regimen and pics b4 the end of the year.

Still working on my regimen but here is my starting point.[url=http://www.pikistrips.com/clicked/32942583][img]http://hosted.pikistrips.com/comic_strip/s/image/32/942/583/comic-p.jpg[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Anew (Oct 3, 2009)

I want in if not too late. My starting pic is in my siggy, my hair may or may not be longer than that. I'll edit tis post with my regimen


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 3, 2009)

THere is no too late we are all in here for the same thing, I AM NIXING the deadline thing, ANYONE who wants to join at any time feel free to do so, I felt a little bad when I couldn't join certain forums because I joined to late and missed the dead line, This is an open forum, we are starting it officially January 1, 2010 and ending December 2010. 

So just introduce yourself and tell us what your regimen and product list looks like and how you use it.


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 3, 2009)

Well my list has not changed to much for now. All I can say is I am so busy, MY hair missed a few weeks of care (I KNOW ILLLLLLLL) 

BUT, in my defense I was tired! LOL

Anywho, I am back on my weekly hair care scale and I will be heading to the salon next week for a Relaxer, Cut, Color and Treatment.

My hair has grown, and I will be taking pictures next week. Yeah!

I wash weekly with Nexxus Therapee and condition with nexxus humectress and silk elements moisture under the dryer for 20 minutes, I blow dry and flat iron (this once every other week) and a Doobie once every other week. 

I relax once every 4 months color every 2 months, cut every 4 months. 

I use aphogee once every 4 months the week before I relax in between if I need protien I use Nexxus Emergencee'. 

I use a leave in for every wash (in other words I carry my bag to the salon) I use Aphogee leave in or Redken Leave in

I also use the Aphogee green tea spray

I use Herstyler hair serum (3 drops) $45 bucks for 2 oz I make sure I pump it 3 times in the ladies hands! One time she squirted 10 pumps and I am like HELLO, that is expensive shiss, cool it! Those 3 drops do wonders, It leaves it full and not flatened like Chi or Biosilk!


Ladies My hair measures 21 inches now! 

Bra strap for me is coming soon! Should be there by JUNE of 2010!!!!


----------



## lucea (Oct 4, 2009)

JJamiah said:


> I use Herstyler hair serum (3 drops) $45 bucks for 2 oz I make sure I pump it 3 times in the ladies hands! *One time she squirted 10 pumps and I am like HELLO, that is expensive shiss, cool it!  *Those 3 drops do wonders, It leaves it full and not flatened like Chi or Biosilk!
> 
> 
> *Ladies My hair measures 21 inches now!*
> ...



Wow, you're almost there!


----------



## kymbia (Oct 5, 2009)

I want to join too!

regimen:wash weekly (DC on dry hair or Cleansing Cream and DC), protective styles-bantu knots, buns, and Brazillian Extensions (should have them in by November)

Products: 
1.Pre-poos-Lush H'suan Wen Hua pre-treatment and Lush Jasmine and Henna Fluff-eaze pre treatment
2.shampoo/cleansing-Ovation, Lush Rehab (every 2 wks-1/month), still deciding between Kinky-curly shampoo and Curls cleansing cream (1/wk)
3.conditioner-Ovation Cream Rinse, Lush Retread
4.Leave-in-w/o weave-Lush Jungle, Knot Today, KCCC, Giovanni leave-in
5.Leave-in w/ extensions- Giovanni, Jane Carter Nourish and Shine, MOP Lemongrass Lift, CHI Keratin Mist
6. Vatika Frosting, Castor oil, CHI silk infusion, Phytology Range (growth aid)

**I also wear silk/satin scarves and silk shirts

current length-SL/CBL (Right side is like an 1"-2" longer than the left lol)

Goal month-December 2010

Will post pics when I get a new camera.


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 5, 2009)

sohoapt said:


> Wow, you're almost there!


 
And you know those 2-3 inches are going to take FOREVEER to get here. I go this weekend to get a relaxer and a trim or a cut, Don't want her to take off to much, she is good at not getting scissor happy!


----------



## xquisitduchess (Oct 5, 2009)

I want in i am not APL yet i am hoping i get there the latest february 2010 and  hopefully i get to bra strap by  October of 2010:crossfingers:


----------



## lucea (Oct 5, 2009)

JJamiah said:


> And you know those 2-3 inches are going to take FOREVEER to get here. ]I go this weekend to get a relaxer and *a trim or a cut*, Don't want her to take off to much, she is good at not getting scissor happy!



Yeah, watch it with those scissors, girl. 

You might even be there with this relaxer, huh... how often do you relax?

ETA: Oh, I see it in your siggie - once every 4 months.


----------



## BlackGeisha (Oct 5, 2009)

*I'm in 

Starting Length -APL






Goal Month - Sept. 2010

Wash Day - Sun. 
Pre poo w/ amla oil/ Vatika Oil / EVOO/ Castor Oil
Wash and condition w/ millcreek keratin or Nexxus
Apply Aphogee 5 min reconstructor
Deep Condish w/ Silicon Mix
Final Rinse w/ Roux Porosity Control
Rinse and apply:
Nairobi Foam Wrapp it
Nexxus Headress
Silicon Mix Leave In
Apply Aphogee Green Tea and Keratin Spray.

Wet Set w/ rollers
Bonnet Dryer Dry

Wrap or Pin-curl

Co Wash Day - Wed

Apply Roux Mendex w/ heat to Dry Hair for 10 mins.
Rinse
Final Rinse w/ Roux Porosity Control

Nairobi Foam Wrapp it
Nexxus Headress
Silicon Mix Leave In
Apply Aphogee Green Tea and Keratin Spray.

Wet Set w/ rollers
Bonnet Dryer Dry

Wrap or Pin-curl


Moisturizer- Profectiv Anti Breakage
Oils - Amla Oil/ Vatika Oil/ EVOO/ Castor Oil*


----------



## miss Congeniality (Oct 5, 2009)

I am going to go a head and throw my hat in the ring. I don't think I will make it this year.


----------



## Esq.2B (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm in!!

I'll edit this post w/ my reggie and products tomorrow.


ETA:  Okay here's my reggie

Wash and DC once per week 

Shampoo w/ CON green, or Redken Real Control, or Nature's Gate Asian Pear and Red Tea
DC weekly with ORS Replenishing (old formula) (sometimes mixed with JBCO or EVOO and/or glycerin)
Aphogee 2 min each wash
Nexxus Emergencee every 4 weeks
Clarify every 4 weeks
Leave in-Nexxus Humectress or Lacio Lacio or Hawaiian Silky 14 n 1
Relax every 8 to 10 weeks with ORS no-lye (I'm thinking of switching to Affirm Lye though)


----------



## Fhrizzball (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow this one starts up early. Can I join?

My regimen which still needs tweaking is

Mini-plaits for two weeks
med/large twists for one week
twistout for the weekend
updo/bun for one week
then henna, bentonite/poo and dc for that weekend
I will cowash 2/3 times a week when I have braids/twists
Moisturize twice a day with trying to phase in more natural products. 

Beginning Pic:


----------



## DaPPeR (Oct 6, 2009)

Here's my starting pic
BSL by September 2010






Prepoo with Aphoghee 2 Min
Wash with ORS Aloe shampoo followed by Aussie Moist 1x a week
Condition with HE Dangerously Straight or Suave Humectant mixed with Porosity Control.DC on dry hair with heat on Fridays with ORS Replenishing Conditioner with castor oil and Porosity Control mixed (put extra conditioner on ends)Final rinse is always COLD water to close cuticle.Detangle only in shower with tooth comb.Moisturize with Kids Organics Shea Butter Hair Lotion mixed with Salerm 21 and seal with coconut oil on hair. Keep hair in sew-ins or kinky twist throughout year, until I reach BSL. Then I will wear my hair out.Moisturize twice a day.Use MN 4x a week


----------



## LightEyedMami (Oct 6, 2009)

I wanna join!...

*Regimen:* I Two-Strand Twist mainly, I occasionally press my hair out, i wash and deep condition every 2 weeks. I'm just beggining a hot oil routine as well.

*Products your using:* olive,coconut,castor,herbal,and silk elements oil, Several GVP conditioners, Cactus Leave-In,Shea Butter, and im pregnant so im taking prenatals.

*Starting Hair Length:* I'm currently past armpit length

*Goal Month:* I plan to be Full BSL by May 2010 

*Picture:* i will post a current "starting pic" in early november (when i press my hair out for my baby shower)


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 7, 2009)

xquisitduchess said:


> I want in i am not APL yet i am hoping i get there the latest february 2010 and hopefully i get to bra strap by October of 2010:crossfingers:


 

You'd be suprised when you not looking how fast your hair grows, it's like when we are constantly looking it hides but as soon as we ignore it it is too our toes, Crazy!


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 7, 2009)

sohoapt said:


> Yeah, watch it with those scissors, girl.
> 
> You might even be there with this relaxer, huh... how often do you relax?
> 
> ETA: Oh, I see it in your siggie - once every 4 months.


 
Yeah I use to only relax once a year, seems as I got older I felt I wanted it more often I bumped it to 2 times a year then to three, Don't think I'd every go quicker than that, I am about to nix it back to 2 times a year. HUH!


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 7, 2009)

BlackGeisha said:


> I'm in
> 
> Starting Length -APL
> 
> ...


 

How long do you let your hair stay out in between installs?


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 7, 2009)

miss Congeniality said:


> I am going to go a head and throw my hat in the ring. I don't think I will make it this year.


 
Don't give up the year isn't over, I'm so glad your joining though.

I can't wait until I see pics of all you ladies hair, I think I am a SEWING, HAIR addict!


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 7, 2009)

Kusare said:


> Wow this one starts up early. Can I join?
> 
> My regimen which still needs tweaking is
> 
> ...


 
Of course you can JOIN, it's an open registry forum, just to join you introduce yourself, tell us your regimen and let us see a starting pic, at the end of the year we would like to see a finished pic, and in between if you desire PIC PIC PIC! LOL (no picking the nose)


----------



## GirlTalk (Oct 7, 2009)

Please add me to your challenge!
No more setbacks, no more bandwagons, no more PJism.
Sticking to my regimine from now on...

Cowashing & airdrying
Pantene with ayurveda
currently SL
December 2010


----------



## LuvLiLocks (Oct 7, 2009)

I'd like to join this challange too. I'm en route to APL and hope to be there by December 09, so I think I can make BSL next year sometime. I will have to come back and post what my regimin will be, and will post a starting pic after my December HYH challange reveal.

ETA: I think I will more than likely be using Aphogee, ORS, along with Hiding my hair and maybe the ocassional growth aide mixture.


----------



## curlicarib (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm in! 

I'll post a starting pic later.....


Current Hair Length (stretched and unstretched)
NL un-stretched/between SL and APL stretched

Current Regimen
CO-wash (conditioner, amla, shikakai, brahmi mix) & DC 1 -2 x’s per week
Mild protein weekly (aphogee 2-min or Aubrey Organics GPB))
Henna every 4 weeks
Heavy protein (aphogee 2-step) every 4 weeks (2-weeks apart from henna)
Use various leave-ins – Aphogee green tea & homemade
Seal with extra virgin, unrefined coconut oil
Moisturize daily with shea butter (homemade mix of shea and various oils)
Air dry/No heat
length check every 4 months (blow dry and flat iron, w/lots of thermal protection)

Goal
Step away from the scissors (slightly addicted).  
Healthy, solid APL hair by 12/31/2009. 
Healthy BSL hair by 06/30/2010.

Hair Type
Natural, fine 
3b/c’ish with pencil to sharpie sized curls and waves.


----------



## Esq.2B (Oct 7, 2009)

Okay my starting pic is in my siggy.  Pardon my twisted up bra, I just threw it on to take the pic .



Oh and I received a 1.5 inch trim in August so I hopefully won't have to do another one before I reach my goal.

I just started regularly using protein in maybe May or June so I'm hoping that will help me with better retention.  I'm hoping to be BSL by June 2010.  We'll see.


----------



## bestblackgirl (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm on the right track. I just had a relaxer on Tuesday. And had 2 inches trimmed off. I needed it. I didnt trim for a 14 months, so I didnt cry. So by May 2010 I should be BSL or an inch away (my current pic is in my siggy)


----------



## prettywhitty (Oct 7, 2009)

Count me in as well.

I am APL now. I've been REAL lazy with my hair routine. Nothing but CW's no DCing lately and somtimes shampooing. I have been keeping it in buns though. I have a plan and a routine in place to get to BSL. I'm not giving myself a deadline, but I am confident I can get there before the year ends.

My routine:
Shampoo and DC weekly
Amla treatments every 2 weeks
Protective styling
I may try some henna also


----------



## butterfly3582 (Oct 14, 2009)

I am in. 

Regimen:
Wash and DC weekly
Moisturize Daily
Mild Protein Monthly

I am looking into steam treatments and henna for 2010.  Still researching

Products your using:
Garnier Sleek and Shine Shampoo, Leave in, and DC.
Dove moisturizing shampoo and condish
Dove repair shampoo and condish
Apoghee 2 minute reconstructer
Apoghee leave in
Bantu Shea butter
Hairveda leave in
Suave Humectance (sp?) condish

Starting Hair Length:
Almost APL - have not done a length check but I should make my goal of APL by Dec 2010.

Goal Month: Not really sure the earlier the better but sometime in Dec

Pics if possible! Pic from July in Siggy will update when I get a perm next month


----------



## janeemat (Oct 14, 2009)

I don't know if I already joined this.  Well, I'm joining again because I will NOT settle for anything less than BSL in 2010.  Pic in siggy.


----------



## Kerryann (Oct 14, 2009)

Dont remember if i registered neither but im subscribing

No pic i dont know how to put it up
 Regimen
MN/Sulphur 8/ Sulphur powder every other night 
Olive oil everyday shalf of hair
Wash every 2 weeks 
combing twice a month


----------



## belle_reveuse28 (Oct 14, 2009)

Double post


----------



## belle_reveuse28 (Oct 14, 2009)

Count me in..

Regimen:

Cowash daily with Aussie Moist or Pantene R&N Condish
HE LTR Leave In and Seal with Castor Oil, focusing on ends
Castor Oil on Scalp

DC, Ayurvedic rinses both 2x week- Aussie Moist and Pantene R&N Mask, combo of powders for ayurveda (Shikaikai, Bhingraj, Amla, or Brahmi)
Poo with Poo bar once a week- Shikaikai bar
Mild Protein tx once a month- Aphogee 2 min

Braidouts or buns daily

Starting Length:    3 inches from APL (yes, had a major setback in January    )
Goal Month:          December 2010


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Oct 14, 2009)

Just checking in.Still in the game!I've been sporting twists for the past 3 weeks. I haven't seen my true length since August. I'm so excited about this challenge!


----------



## beans4reezy (Oct 15, 2009)

I realized I never posted a reggie:

Wash with WEN Fig and DC with Mane and Tail Conditioner
Cowash at least once a week, Aussie Moist or 3 Min Miracle
Moisturize with Hairveda Whipped Ends Hyrdation, seal with Black Castor Oil
Protective styling 24/7: Buns, Braids, and Wigs


I am stretching until Decemnber.  When I get my touch up, I will post a starting pic.


----------



## curlicarib (Oct 15, 2009)

Starting pic is in my siggy.


----------



## Khaiya (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm currently 15 weeks post relaxer, i'm not cowashing or anything as much anymore, i'm just leaving my hair alone. I have up to 3.5 inches of NG in some places of my head.


----------



## fitnessmommy (Oct 19, 2009)

Update: 1 inch past APL 

OK - so my regiment has changed. 

I now do the following: 
Shampoo 1x weekly with CON
Daily co-washes with varying conditioners. Cholesterol, Aussie Moist, HE LTR 
30 second daily rinse with Roux Porosity Control 
Aphogee Leave In
KinkyCurly Knot Today and detangle. 
Section hair and two strand twist out with KinkyCurly Curling Custard. 
Next day seal with coconut oil.
Wear hair in twist Out.


----------



## guudhair (Oct 19, 2009)

I wanna join!...

*Regimen:*  Ayurvedic rinses 1-2x a week...shampoo w/shampoo bar every other week...DC after every poo/rinse...clarify once a month...will attempt to strech for 17 weeks...

*Products your using:* 
- Rinsing...Aritha, Shikakai, Neem, Bhringraj, Amla, and Brahmi powders (combo of 3-4 each rinse)...

- Pooing...Shikakai Shampoo Bar

- Clarifying...baking soda and water

- Conditioning...haven't really found a staple conditioner yet but for now I'm alternating between Aubrey Organic HSR and esencia Hydrating conditioners...gonna try other moisturizing conditioners when these run out. 

*Starting Hair Length:* Shoulder length (I guess)

*Goal Month:* October 2010

Here's my starting pic...almost 2 weeks post


----------



## that_1_grrrl (Oct 19, 2009)

I am barely SL, but I am really hoping for BSL this year!

*Regimen*: 
1x Week
-DC/Co-wash
-Apply shea butter
-Put hair in large twists
Daily
-Take down twists
-Put hair in bun
-At night, take down bun, re-twist, and apply satin bonnet

*Products your using*:
-LeKair Cholesterol
-Giovanni's (when I buy some)
-Honey 
-Oils (coconut atm)
-Shea butter

*Starting Hair Length*:
Shoulder length

*Goal Month*: 
December

*Pics if possible!*
Attached photo of my hair wet.


----------



## bestblackgirl (Oct 19, 2009)

Due to the cold weather, I am changing my regimen to Co-Washing with WEN once every 2 weeks. Since I airdry, I dont want to get sick by having wet hair often. But I am still in the game. I am currently 2 weeks post as of tomorrow, and my recent hair pic is in my siggy


----------



## Khaiya (Oct 20, 2009)

I relaxed on Friday, i'm about 1.5 inches away from APL now. I'm really gonna be serious about retaining length between now and December, i want to get to APL for the new year.


----------



## EagleEyes85 (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm in. I just got my hair relaxed after 4 months of trying to go natural. *sigh* Couldn't do it yet, someday I will.  I did get 2 inches of growth. My hair is about APL now. 

I'll follow my current reggie which is moisturize daily with KeraCare and seal with coconut oil. I will wash every 4 days using ayurvedic products. (I'm following Candy C's method).

That's about it. I am new here so I still need to put pics up.

Good luck, ladies!


----------



## ceebee3 (Oct 20, 2009)

I’d like to join. I’m shoulder length right now but I think I can make BSL by July or August 2010. Pics and Regimen Below.

1. Pre-poo w/ protein or olive oil on dry hair
2. Wash with mositure poo or protein poo
3. Deep Condition w/moisturizing conditioner
4. Rollerset / or bun
5. Aphogee Hardcore Protein every 6-8 weeks

I use mainly drugstore products but I just purchased some salon products from JC Penny so I’ll give those a try.

Moisture - Pantene or Motions Moisture Plus for Deep conditions
Protein - Motions CPR , Aphogee 2 Step, Aphogee 2 minute, Nexxus Emergencee
Olive Oil
Serum – Paul Mitchell Super Skinny, Silk Drops, Fantasia, Chi Silk Infusion
Leave ins – Aphogee Green Tea & Keratin, Paul Mitchell The Conditioner, Lacio Lacio, Vo5, Sunsilk

I don't have anyone to take a picture of me from the back right now.


----------



## simcha (Oct 20, 2009)

I forgot to answer these questions:

*Regimen:* 

Shampoo with Ayurvedic teas (lately it's Bhringeraj and Amla) 3x a week, condition in the shower or deep condition with Mixed Chicks, seal with Argan Oil, air dry, silk wrap (with shea butter, rose water and argan oil mix).  Henna/Indigo a week after relaxer every 8-10 weeks.

*Products you're using:*

- Pooing...Bhringeraj and Amla (will try Bhringeraj and Shikakai next)

- Clarifying...Apple Cider Vineger (about every two to three weeks)

- Conditioning...Mixed Chicks Deep Conditioner

-Moisturizer...Shea Butter Mix (Shea, Rose Water and Argan Oil)

-Seal...Argan Oil

*Starting Hair Length:* Armpit length

*Goal Month:* August 2010 (?)


----------



## Katherina (Oct 21, 2009)

*Regimen:* 
Weekly / 2 weekly detangle, wash, DT, and style (BNC/TNC/Braid/Twist/Curl)
Henna every 2-4 weeks
Cowash (HE cond) and moisturize as needed
*No random mid-week manipulation
*No trims (S&D only) 
*Minimal direct heat 

*Products:*
Detangler: Herbal essences conditioners / oil rinses (castor / EVCO)
DT: AOHR conditioner / oil / butter
Shampoo: AOHR shampoo or castille soap
Clarify: HEHH poo
Seal: EVCO, shea butter

*Starting Hair Length:* 
APL

*Goal Month:* 
July 2010 

I don't have a real camera to post a starting pic...I may have to use my phone's camera later


----------



## NikStarrr (Oct 24, 2009)

Count me in!


Regimen:  *I wash with shampoo only when flat ironing (which I only do once a month, if that.) My hair is usually in braidouts/twistouts.  Other than that, I CW weekly with Aussie Moist, HE Hello Hydration, or Suave Tropical Coconut.  I moisturize with coconut oil and my shea/olive oil blend.  I use Fantasia IC gel when wet bunning and when doing braidouts/twistouts.* 

 Starting Hair Length:  *APL*

Goal Month: *June 2010 which will also be 2 years since my BC.

Pics in siggy!*


----------



## beans4reezy (Oct 24, 2009)

Khaiya said:


> I relaxed on Friday, i'm about 1.5 inches away from APL now. I'm really gonna be serious about retaining length between now and December, i want to get to APL for the new year.


 
Same here, except I haven't relaxed yet and I am about an inch away. I have my hair in cornrows and am cowashing/baggying during the week trying to retain like crazy to make APL in December


----------



## zulunandi (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi, I'd like to join this challenge.  I haven't thought much about what my regimen will be like, but before the end of the year I will blow out my hair and post pics of the current length and my maintenance plan. 

I'm trying to get back to BSL, I'm longer than shoulder length now at the back of my hair, not quite APL, but I'm short in the front on one side and at the top middle of my hair.  I had a bad experience in August 2007 when a hairdresser left a Phyto relaxer in my hair for way too long and it took my hair out in patches (mainly in the areas that are still somewhat short now).  I was heartbroken because I had been growing my natural hair out for almost 5 years and decided to relax it because it was taking too long to blow it dry and press it and that man destroyed my hair (I also think that he used index two and should have used index one).  It was negligence and I have should have sued...

So now, almost two and a half years later, I am natural and trying to grow my hair long again.  

I can't wait to begin this journey with all of you


----------



## sweetsuccess (Nov 8, 2009)

..count me IN!!!!

Regimen:.. wearing sew-in sew-in sew-ins as my protective styles with 1-2week breathers in between  will try not to remain natural styles while letting hair break freeerplexed

Products your using:..wash my braided hair weekly with whatever moisterizing products i may have (am continuing my 2009 resolution into 2010 of not buying ANY hair products, i have MANY MANY goodstuff to use up)

Starting Hair Length:..grazing apl.. & getting beginning of new year trim in january.. so more like, collar bone length, lol 

Goal Month: ..may 2010

..CURRENT hair pix in my fotki (link below).. 

 HAPPY HAIR GROWING LADIES


----------



## Damaged but not out (Nov 8, 2009)

I'd like in also.

Regimen:
Winter 
Im doing a Crown and Glory variation( i havent done this, braiding was too expensive)
C-wash when needed
Dc after removing each set (DC 1-2x weekly)
Henna after removing each set (henna every 4-6 weeks)


Summer(from Mayish)
Protective style, mostly buns
C-wash 2-3 times a week
DC twice a week
Oil scalp after c-wash
moisturise and seal at night
Lightly moisturise in morning if needed
Satin pillowcase
Henna every 4 to six weeks
Medium protien treatment week following henna
Minimum direct heat

Products your using:
*Shampoo*: Baking soda(bentonite clay), castille soap
*DC*: various aubrey conditioners, Keracare humecto, various store brands+ oil
      henna, emergencee, mizani( just to use up)
*Oils*: Olive, coconut, ,castor ,hemp, macadamia, grapeseed,                                       peppermint, rosemary
*Leave ins*: Infusium, Giovanni direct, Lacio Lacio
*Moisturisers:* Shea butter, aloe gel/juice, diluted conditioner

Starting Hair Length: I'm going to trim in Dec, so SL (i did this)

Goal Month: I have the whole year!

Starting Pic: Will post in Dec. ( this pic is from 09 but this is the length im at now after trimming 2 inches in Dec)


----------



## theislandoll (Nov 8, 2009)

Regimen: Every sunday I DC my hair for an hour. I don't use regular shampoo but I clarify every 5 weeks or so. I always air dry my hair. Only comb on wash days. I moisturize & seal every night before I go to bed. Protein treatment whenever necessary. ACV Rinse every other week. Lowwww manipulation, always. My hair is usually in a bun. Oh, and I dust my ends every other month.

Products your using: NTM Silk Touch Leave In, NTM Mask, Hairveda's Vatika Frosting, Hairveda's Amala Shampoo (to clarify), Jamaican Black Castor Oil, Dabur Vatika Oil (if I run out of vatika frosting), Aphogee 2 Min(I use this as a protein moisturizer on dry hair for the last 3 weeks before I relax my hair), Nexxus Emergencee, Joico Moisture Recovery Con., Nexxus Keraphix Con.

Starting Hair Length: SL

Goal Month: July 2010






First picture was back in january, 2nd picture was from 6 hours ago.


----------



## Stiletto_Diva (Nov 9, 2009)

Count me in!!! I'm about 6 inches away from BSL

*Regimen: *Wear twists under wigs for the whole year. DC twists 2x/wk and shampoo once/wk. Redo twists every 2 weeks. Apply Oyin Juices N' Berries to twists, OCT mix to scalp, and seal with JBCO 3x/wk.

*Products: *
Shampoo- Oyin honey wash 
Conditioner- Oyin Honey Hemp Conditioner (or whatever conditioner I have available)
DC- Elucence Moisture Balance, Lekair cholesterol plus
Moisturizer- Oyin whipped pudding, KBB Hair Milk
Protein- Aphogee Keratin Green Tea Restructurizer
Growth Aid- OCT 
Oils- JBCO, cocnut oil

*Starting Hair Length: *A little past SL

*Goal Month: *Dec 2010

*October 28, 2009 Starting Picture*
*



*


----------



## Fhrizzball (Nov 9, 2009)

Can't remember if I joined this or not but better safe than sorry.

Will post pictures come next year.


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Nov 9, 2009)

Im in...post pics later....


----------



## paragon1day (Nov 9, 2009)

Regimen:

Wash 2x a week
air dry 
protective style (crochet braids or flexirods)
growth aid on wash day and day after (total 4 x a week)
moisturize on wash days using creme moisturizer, anti frizz serum, and foam mousse when flexirodding on air dried hair
moisturize on scalp using growth aid 4x a week while in crochet braids
texlax every 3-4 months

Products your using:

Aphogee shampoo, balancing moisturrizer, keratin reconstructor, protein, and leave-in
Mane and Tail shampoo and conditioner
Silk Elements foam wrap mousse 
proclaim olive oil creme moisturizer
Frutis anti frizz serum
Growth aid: 1/4 bottle of glover's, 1/2 jar of travel size hollywood beauty castor oil, and 1/2 jar of small size sulfur 8 

Starting Hair Length:

shoulder length, I think

Goal Month: Dec 2010

Pic is attached, I think


----------



## latingirly020488 (Nov 9, 2009)

I haven;t been posting much but I am for 2010 I hope to be BSL by december 2010.


----------



## blkgurl2008 (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm in! the very back of my hair is a little below armpit length and with all these growth aides Im taking, I should be BSL by May 2010


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm in. I'm hoping to be BSL by summer 2010.


----------



## Mz_Zartavia (Nov 13, 2009)

This is EXACTLY the challenge I need to restart my hair journey!! Thanks for posting this.

Regimen: Since I am getting back into taking proper care of my hair, I'm still working on a regimen that is going to work. I'll update in a few weeks.

Products your using: I'll update later.

Starting Hair Length: APL

Goal Month: October 25, 2010 (my birthday!) 

Pic: As of April 24, 2009. Next length check April 2010 (if I don't get highlights)


----------



## Diva_Esq (Nov 13, 2009)

Regimen: Co-wash daily or every other day, wet bun- for 4 weeks straight/ pre-poo & scalp treatment/ massage & shampoo, deep con twice a week/ flat iron and wrap/ wear hair out for 1 weekend then do pre-poo & scalp treatment, PROTEIN, deep con (once monthly), Mizani Souffle...repeat.  Special occasion: flat iron, twist out or rollerset.

Products your using: Yes to Carrots, Garnier Length & Strength, Matrix Biolage Leave-in Tonic, Motions, Garnier Fructis Wax, Coconut Oil, EVOO, Yes to Cucumbers, Motions CPR, Affirm 5-in-1.  Others depending on style.  Heat Protectants: Paul Mitchell, Redken Heat Glide, etc.  PJ...I rotate products and have way too many to name!   I know, I know...

Starting Hair Length: past SL...about 2 inches away from APL (my hair is slightly layered)

Goal Month: May 2010 or before...hoping all this bunning will help retain length

Pics if possible!
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/picture.php?albumid=3868&pictureid=25430
11/2009


----------



## Barbie83 (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm so in!

Regimen: 
DC with protein (aphogee 2 min or megatek) on Sunday, followed by moisture DC and rollerset.

Cowash & DC once or twice a week. Airdry and twist.

Wear hair up at least 4 (preferably 5-6) days a week. (usually messy twistout buns so I can still feel sexy )

Use MINIMAL direct heat. (twice a month or less).

Massage scalp 1-2 times a week after co-washing. (use megatek or coconut oil spiked with peppermint/rosemary).

Cardio 4-5 times a week.

Continue taking supps (Biotin, B Complex, Fish/Flaxseed Oil, multi) and drinking plenty of water.


Products:

DCs: Aphogee 2 min, Silicon Mix, ORS Replenishing Pak, any other creamy condish I can get my hands on

Moisture: Elasta QP Mango Butter, Hairveda Whipped Cream

Styling: Lacio Lacio, Nairobi Foam Wrap love, Organix Vanilla Serum

Starting Hair Length: Long SL/allllllllllmmmmmost APL

Goal Month: June 12, 2010 (my birthday!) Yeah, I know I'm pushing it 

Pic:







I'll be back to post another pic in my bra.


----------



## Solitude (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm in...will post pics and regimen later. I hope to make BSL by December 2010


----------



## caramelkisses1107 (Nov 13, 2009)

Regimen 
1x a week pree poo -EVOO, EVOO & Cayenne,Other Home Made Treatment  
Shampoo - Currently using Sebastian 2+1 or Penetrait may change 
Conditioner-2+1
Leave Ins: Sun Silk Curly , Sebastian Nudist 
Rollerset,Air Dry or other low to no heat method 
Protective style 
End Trim & Intense DC every 6 weeks 
Length Check every two months 

Starting Length: almost APL Layered 
Goal : Full BSL 
Goal Month: November 2010 My Birthday


----------



## Creatividual (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm not shoulder length just yet so my goal, if I were to have one, would be APL by the end of next year. Just peepin in to wish you ladies the best. Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## naturalpride (Nov 13, 2009)

_I'm in this challenge:_

*Regimen*
_-Moisturize and oil daily with Qhemit Biologics Amla and Heavy Cream    and coconut oil._
_-Co-wash weekly with HE Hello Hydration_
_-Shampoo twice monthly with Dr. Bronner's Castile Soap_
_-Deep condition weekly with NTM and oil scalp with olive oil weekly_
_-Protein as needed with Aphogee 2 minute and Nexxuss Emergencee_
_-Incoporate other products and routines as needed_

*Styling*
_-Twist outs weekly_
_-buns_

_Relax every 12-16 weeks with Optimum Regular_

*Current Length*


----------



## taz007 (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm in 

I plan to do a LOT of bunning and co-washing.  
I will relax every 10-12 weeks.
Avoid trims.

I am currently about 1 inch from APL.  I will post starting pics in January.


----------



## Maracujá (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm in! I'm hoping to make full APL by december 2009 and BSL by december 2010, I hope to reach it by braiding mostly (I'm also in the 2010 braiding challenge).


----------



## beans4reezy (Nov 15, 2009)

I still have yet to post a starting pic. Will do when I get my hair straightened in December.


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 15, 2009)

Hello Ladies I am back from a weeks long vacation; I went to florida and had no shampoo or conditioner (least the resort brand) and had severe chlorine damage. Well I am back and nursing my hair back to health.

I clarifyed, washed with sulfate free shampoo, aphogee 2 step, 2 hours with balancing moisturizer and Silk elements Moistuzing conditioner, and 20 minutes of Amla oil. RINSED with Motions moisture plus conditioner. You must understand my hair felt like a brillo PAD! HOrrid.

It is much better now, recovering and some hair loss, wow, I am a little hurt but no bald spots and it could have been worse.


----------



## Arian (Nov 16, 2009)

Regimen: Wash every 7-10 days, DC weekly, put oil blend on my ends every night (changing this to every 3 nights)--will rollerset (hopefully, weeks 1-6), flat iron after Protein DC (weeks 7 & 8), twist/braidouts (weeks 9-12)


Products your using:  Primarily Elasta QP/ Condition Weeks 1-6 w/ Cholesterol/Silk Elements Megasilk   Weeks 7-12 w/ Silicon Mix
Proteins:  Elasta QP Breakage Control Serum, Nexxus Emergencee

Starting Hair Length: in siggy

Goal Month: Full APL by June 2010?/BSL by end of challenge


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Nov 16, 2009)

update: I finally made it back to armpit length. I also did a henna/indigo and this time around it came out pretty good.


----------



## krissyprissy (Nov 16, 2009)

Count me in. Im shooting to get back to this length after cutting off the damage this summer.


----------



## hillalicia (Nov 17, 2009)

Sign me up!!!!

Regimen: it's too cool to co-wash often, because my hair takes forever to dry so  most of my hair care is done on friday. I pre-poo overnight, light shampoo wash in the morning, deep condition under a dryer for 15 - 30mins, rinse, apply moisturizing leave in, then seal 

Products your using: NTM, Alphogee 2 step, Alphogee, Sauve shampoo and conditioner, EVOO, EVCO, Tea tree oil,  aussie moisture conditioner

Starting Hair Length: near SL

Goal Month: December

latest pics in my siggy


----------



## esi.adokowa (Nov 19, 2009)

Regimen: shampoo 3 times a week. deep condition every week.

Products I am using: Elasta QP line

Starting Length: between sl & apl

Goal Month: december 2010

will post pictures as soon as i can


----------



## epiphany braids (Nov 20, 2009)

taz007 said:


> I'm in
> 
> I plan to do a LOT of bunning and co-washing.
> I will relax every 10-12 weeks.
> ...


 hi!! Your hair is so thick and healthy!!


----------



## Kerryann (Nov 20, 2009)

Im in i dont remember if i answered this thread already.

Regimen wash once a month with Pantene Herbal fusion
DC with Pantene Herbal fusion Conditioner, NTM, Aussie 3 minute Miracle mix
low manipulation by combing once for the month unless i have somewhere important go
Megatek/MN/wildgrowth oil on the leftside of head until it catches up with the right 
No heat hopefully i make it


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 20, 2009)

janeemat said:


> I don't know if I already joined this. Well, I'm joining again because I will NOT settle for anything less than BSL in 2010. Pic in siggy.


You sneeze and your there, your close!



Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Just checking in.Still in the game!I've been sporting twists for the past 3 weeks. I haven't seen my true length since August. I'm so excited about this challenge!


 
Me too, your going to get there lo manipulation is definitely what I want to do atleast for a month.



bestblackgirl said:


> Due to the cold weather, I am changing my regimen to Co-Washing with WEN once every 2 weeks. Since I airdry, I dont want to get sick by having wet hair often. But I am still in the game. I am currently 2 weeks post as of tomorrow, and my recent hair pic is in my siggy


 
HOW is WEN is it any good? 




SNEEZE you will be there your hair is so nice and thick!


----------



## LiberianGirl (Nov 20, 2009)

Regimen: Wash and deep condition biweekly during winter, Wash weekly during and deep condition biweekly during summer

Products your using: NTM shampoo and conditioner, JBCO, coconut oil

Starting Hair Length: almost full APL

Goal Month: June 2009


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 20, 2009)

LADIES I am looking at your heads of hair and they are NICE and THICK, you go girls! We are heading into the new year in under 2 months GET READY get SET soon we will go!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Nov 20, 2009)

I haven't checked in for a while, but I am definitely still in the game!


----------



## bestblackgirl (Nov 20, 2009)

JJamiah said:


> HOW is WEN is it any good?



Yea for me it's the best. Normally when I wash my hair with Shampoo and other stuff my hair poofs up. But using when it's like I went to the salon. It leaves my hair soft, well condition and it doesn't strip my hair. I find myself able to stretch a lot longer since I've been using WEN


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 20, 2009)

bestblackgirl said:


> Yea for me it's the best. Normally when I wash my hair with Shampoo and other stuff my hair poofs up. But using when it's like I went to the salon. It leaves my hair soft, well condition and it doesn't strip my hair. I find myself able to stretch a lot longer since I've been using WEN


 

Okay, when I use my stash down to under 3 years (yes I have enough shampoo and conditioner for a long while) I will look into it. Right now they work for me, but I bought another Sulfate free shampoo and absolutely love it.  

I am glad it is working for you and I can't wait to try (this causes the PJ in my to itch and twitch) LOL


----------



## Firstborn2 (Nov 20, 2009)

BronxJazzy said:


> update: I finally made it back to armpit length. I also did a henna/indigo and this time around it came out pretty good.


 
Congratz, so bsl is doable


----------



## Anew (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm in, I probably already joind, can't remember. 

Regimen: cowash, DC and moisturize as needed. Low manipulation styles

Starting pic in siggy. I just hope to reach it by the end of 2010


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 21, 2009)

I can't wait to update my fotki, we should have like a PORN month like I would say MAY or JUNE where most of us show our progress pics that is like the PREGOAL, Yeah, my next update will most likely be MAY!  

As long as I get to BSL by 2010 ending I am fine, I usually get the cut itch by then, I do cut every 4 months but less than an inch unless really damaged. But I know from experience once I get to MBL I don't have patience. HUH, I promised kids and children I'd not cut hair again!


----------



## taz007 (Nov 21, 2009)

I am not sure if I have already done so, but I would like to join!  I would like to be BSL by July '10.  

I will continue with my Phyto and Joico routines.


----------



## Victorian (Nov 21, 2009)

Making it official...

*Regimen:*
Monthly -- deep clean/clarify, dust/trim
Weekly -- pre-poo, wash, condition, clear rinse, dry & flat iron
Daily -- rotate styles {out, ponytail, bun/updo}, serum on ends as needed
Nightly -- Brush hair and put in loose bun or bantu knots.  Satin pillowcase.

*Products:*
Organix Coconut Milk and Vanilla Silk lines
Kim Vo line
AO GPB
Sabino & Elucence serums

*Vitamins:*
NSI Synergy Once Daily Multi-Vitamin
Solgar Skin, Nails & Hair

*Starting Hair Length:*
APL

*Goal Month:* 
December 2010 for full, U-shaped blunt BSL.  I'm scissor-happy so I'm giving myself the full year


----------



## Lyoness (Nov 21, 2009)

I'd love to make BSL next year so I am in!! 

Regime:co wash 2/3 times a week / amla once a week/ mositurise &seal either bun or puff.

Products your using: ASDA jojoba conditioner /amla/ moisturiser varies/ parachute coconut oil

Starting Hair Length: apl

Goal Month: July (inc a trim)

Pics if possible ..in siggy


----------



## BGT (Nov 21, 2009)

I am in! 

Current length: 1 inch from APL

Regimen: 
- wash weekly with original CON and any other moisturing poo
- condition with Pantene R&N DC mask or Nexxus Humectress
- Use NTM silk touch leave-in or Paul Mitchell's The Creme and rollerset
- Or co-wash with VO5 and do braid outs, bantu knots, or wash-n-go's
- Relax every 12-16 weeks with ORS Olive Oil Relaxer or CON
- Dust ends as needed


----------



## esi.adokowa (Nov 21, 2009)

i'm in!
*Regimen:*
briads in the winter 
2xweek cowash when it gets a bit warmer.

*Products:*
Elasta QP & Neutrogena lines
TreSemme & L'oreal cheapie stuff for detangling in the shower

*Vitamins:*
MSM (rarely) 

*Starting Hair Length:*
between APL & SL

*Goal Month:* 
december 2010, because i love my scissors


----------



## candiel (Nov 21, 2009)

Count me in! I'm trying to achieve the health and length of my hair in my siggy!


----------



## Khaiya (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm working on being BSL by my birthday in April, at least full APL.


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 22, 2009)

I am so totally excited about this hair challange, you ladies have excellent progress, and I know the pictures help, I haven't taken a picture since earlier this year, will take another in January for my starter pic. I figure every three months should do it or every 6 months.

Definitely encourage one another to achieve our goals. It is one step at a time I am rocking 2 tails on the side and going to be changing my regimen up a bit. Still do my weekly washes but saving my two step for ONLY pre relaxer treatments, using aphogee 2 minute, Motions CPR or nexxus emergencee in between for protein conditioners. I will continue to use my Silk Elements Mega Silk , Ion Extreme Moisture and nexxus humectress for moisture. My shampoos are still going to be Nexxus Therapee, Ion Clarifyer, Aphogee Shampoo for damaged hair (only when getting a treatment), Motions Neutralizer *when I get a relaxer, Motions Moisturizing shampoo. Relaxers will still be once every 4 months, Clarify once every 6 months, deep condition weekly, and color once every 4 months, semicolor once every 4 months in between those. I think it is pretty simple, LOL, for me that is!

Oh yes an a trim/cut every 4 months! Heat once a month pass when I use a flat Iron I will stretch that two weeks to get some time out of the style!


----------



## SparkleDoll (Nov 22, 2009)

Count me in.  I got my hair cut shoulder length with light layers.  Hopefully I can get an inch a month.  I will be using several growth aids and deep conditioning weekly.  I'll probably use Indian powders twice a month. 

Happy growing ladies!


----------



## MoniintheMiddle (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm in...I'm in!!!  Hope to achieve this goal


----------



## The Princess (Nov 22, 2009)

I see the deadline is Jan 1st. I would like to join. 

Im APL now will post pic soon. 

I like to stretch 12 plus weeks. Im 13 weeks post as of today. 

I use CON shampoo and Conditioner weekly.

Co Wash-Mostly V05 Moisture Milks & sometimes Thermasmooth Conditioner, Shescenit Advocado Conditioner- By the end of the next year, I will be offically just using V05 conditioners. 

DC- Lustrasilk Sheabutter w/mango cholesterol, Shescentit Bannana Brulee, ORS Replenish Conditioner, Lekair Strengtening Cholesterol, Suave Humctant. 

The oils I use:Olive oil & Coconut Oil

I go to the hairdresser for my relaxers, trims, and special events.

I wet bun 99%. I only use heat when I go to the hairdresser. 

I don't have a goal date for BSL. So I will say DEC 2010.


----------



## asummertyme (Nov 22, 2009)

Im In...Im getting clllooooose! 
Bunning..low and no manip and DC's..thats it..


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm in.  I'm scraping bsl now, but i need about a two inch trim.  With prayer, by 2/14, I'll be there.  With healthy endz.


----------



## ONAMSHN (Nov 22, 2009)

I am in this challenge !!!! I will post the specifics before Jan 1!


----------



## loulou82 (Nov 22, 2009)

loulou82 said:


> *I'm In!* Thanks for starting the challenge!
> 
> 
> I'm hoping to be APL by March 2010 (11 inches) then BSL by November 2010 (14 inches)



I have a mini update. My hair decided to grow a bit since October. I'm now 1.5 inches from APL as of 11.21.09 and on track for APL by March and BSL by November.


----------



## Miamori (Nov 23, 2009)

*Regimen:* My regimen varies according to my hair's needs. The only constant is that it (almost always, haha) involves low mani. It sometimes involves protective styling (updos/buns of various forms). Detangling is done once a week, lightly before showering and thoroughly while showering.

*Products your using:* I will be using Alter Ego products almost exclusively, ut will be trying out products from my "try" list along the way. I will also use ACV.

*Starting Hair Length: *My starting length is in my avi (taken about a month ago... this is week 16 of my stretch, so I haven't been taking many pics) - APL.

*Goal Month:* December. It took so long for me to reach APL from SL. I'm giving myself pleeeeenty of time for this.


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 23, 2009)

I am a little saddend I know the whole agenda is to reach BSL in my case I have changed my goal to BSB - so that I don't have a moving mark each time, but I have about a quarter inch before I get there so I now have to change my goal to MBL by the end of 2010 and BSB by February 2010. I just don't want to up and leave a challenge before it officially starts, especially since I started it,


----------



## happyone (Nov 24, 2009)

Regimen: I don’t have a regimen yet. I’m a newbie and trying to figure it out. Also, I’m transitioning and three months post. I wash once per week.

Products your using: Mixed Girls Shampoo, Deep Conditioner & Leave-in Conditioner. EVOO

Starting Hair Length: Between SL & APL

Goal Month: December 2010
I attached my picture nothing to really look at .  But that will change in 2010!:woohoo:


----------



## Firstborn2 (Nov 25, 2009)

It's ok JJ, I totally understand, by the way, I'm in both challenges,lol.


----------



## twinkletoes17 (Nov 25, 2009)

I'll join. Hopefully I can make it by my birthday which is in March of 2010. BSL is super-low on my frame  But I want to claim BSL, it's a must!

Regimen: Cowashing 1x-2x/week. DCing with protein and moisture once a week or as needed. Bunning/ponytails. Low-heat regi.

Current length: Somewhere past APL.

Products: NTM Triple moisture mask and leave-in, Nexxus Emergencee, oil mixtures, Aussi Moist.

Subscribing


----------



## Mane Event (Nov 25, 2009)

Count me in! I'm APL now but currently in the "Hide Your Hair Challenge." Over on Dec 15th, so I will post starting pics then! 

I will also have a better feel on how long it will take me to reach BSL, once I do a length check at that time.

BSL....HERE WE COME!


----------



## PPGbubbles (Nov 25, 2009)

JJamiah im in this and the MBL so no worries! Who could be mad at you if you hit your goal? Isnt that the point


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 25, 2009)

Firstborn2 said:


> It's ok JJ, I totally understand, by the way, I'm in both challenges,lol.


 




ppg0069 said:


> JJamiah im in this and the MBL so no worries! Who could be mad at you if you hit your goal? Isnt that the point


 
Well I am glad not to be the only one. I guess we will graduate together to MBL.

Ladies if your really close you might want to join both so that you don't miss a deadline if they have one.


----------



## *Muffin* (Nov 25, 2009)

Count me in. I'm currently APL, and I have big plans for reaching BSL (and dare I say MBL?) next year. But I'm not going to put any specific date on it. Anytime in 2010 will do for me .

My reggie:
Wash/Comb/DC no more than once a week (sulfate-free cleansers/alternating between moisture and light protein)
Moisturize as needed
Low-manipulation styles
Relax every 6 months

Supplements: I take these for my overall health, but I'm sure they have good affects for my hair as well
Multivitamins
Iron supplements
Spirulina
Teas (I love them ).

Products: Giovanni conditioners, Aubrey Organics conditioners, Ayurvedic powders, various oils.


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 25, 2009)

Welcome Muffin Love your pic. 


YOu ladies are going to have me go boil a pot of tea and get busy next week on my hair.


----------



## twinkletoes17 (Nov 25, 2009)

happyone said:


> Regimen: I don’t have a regimen yet. I’m a newbie and trying to figure it out. Also, I’m transitioning and three months post. I wash once per week.
> 
> Products your using: Mixed Girls Shampoo, Deep Conditioner & Leave-in Conditioner. EVOO
> 
> ...


 
Happyone, how tall are you? BSL seems very low on your body, at/near MBL, just like me. Lol.


----------



## *Muffin* (Nov 25, 2009)

JJamiah said:


> Welcome Muffin Love your pic.
> 
> 
> YOu ladies are going to have me go boil a pot of tea and get busy next week on my hair.


 
Thanks! I love your pic, too. Your hair looks so dark, shiny, and sleek .


----------



## happyone (Nov 25, 2009)

twinkletoes17 said:


> Happyone, how tall are you? BSL seems very low on your body, at/near MBL, just like me. Lol.


 
Hi Twinkletoes17,

I'm only 5'2".  I just tried to estimate brastrap on that pic lol.  I'm going to see if my friend can take another picture of my hair.  And, I will wear a white t-shirt.  Maybe, I should have her draw the BSL line on the t-shirt?  I didn't wanna post without any pics so..... that is how I ended up with that ghetto pic lol...


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 25, 2009)

happyone said:


> Hi Twinkletoes17,
> 
> I'm only 5'2". I just tried to estimate brastrap on that pic lol. I'm going to see if my friend can take another picture of my hair. And, I will wear a white t-shirt. Maybe, I should have her draw the BSL line on the t-shirt? I didn't wanna post without any pics so..... that is how I ended up with that ghetto pic lol...


 

HOOOOOO I am 5'2" as well and YOUR HAIR LOOKS GOOD!, yeah, you look like your already BSL/BSB definitely, but welcome. 



I the hair ladies, my goodness, I love it, it is nice even beautifuly styles, curly! Keep up the good work!


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 25, 2009)

*Muffin* said:


> Thanks! I love your pic, too. Your hair looks so dark, shiny, and sleek .


 
Thanks so much, I love the waves/curls in your hair, I have recently started waving mine and it gives me more options then Straight, lol!


----------



## Angel of the North (Nov 27, 2009)

Just checking in. I'll post my pics and any updates to my reggi after my next relaxer which will be mid December


----------



## Soulberry (Nov 30, 2009)

Count me in ladies! BSL here I come!!
Reggie: wash and deep condition once a week
           cowash in the middle of week
           bunning and no manipulation hair styles


----------



## Carrie A (Nov 30, 2009)

Current length: Varies. Longer length APL

Regi: Simplifying. Natural shampoo bar weekly.  Kinky Curly detangler, Qhemet butters. Elucence deep conditioner.  
Style: braid out and bun 
Goal: December 2010
Pics: Will post in Dec 2009


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 30, 2009)

loulou82 said:


> I have a mini update. My hair decided to grow a bit since October. I'm now 1.5 inches from APL as of 11.21.09 and on track for APL by March and BSL by November.


 
COOL that is nice,

Ladies I am geared and ready to go, I am anxious to start this challenge, I am also hoping alot of us are going to be in another challenge this time next year. Like a graduating class LOL!

My goals are:

3 months - BSB February 2010
12 months - MBL December 2010
18 months - WL June 2011


----------



## whitedaisez (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi, plz ADD ME TOO!  

*Products your using: 
*Mehandi Henna for African hair, AOHR shampoo/conditioner, AO Egyptian Henna clean rise, AO Rosa Mosqueta conditioner, AO Camomile Luxurious conditioner, Shescentit banana brulee deep conditioner, Shesceniit Jojoba-hemp shampoo, Shescentit coco-creme leave-in, Darcy's Botanicals Peach Kernel hair milk and Pumpkin seed conditioner.
*Starting Hair Length:* Between SL & APL
*Goal Month:* December 2010

Pics:


----------



## LytBrnSuga (Dec 1, 2009)

Hey Ladies! I am anxious to get in on a challenge to keep me motivated!  I am definitely in!
Regimen: co-wash everday//washngo, pony tail, occasional twistouts

Products your using: Lush Godiva solid shampoo/Retread conditioner/Neutrogena Triple thick condition as a leave in/EVCO,EVOO, Argan Oil to seal

Starting Hair Length: APL

Goal Month: Sept 24, 2010 (my B-Day)

Pics if possible: coming soon!!!


----------



## Sondice (Dec 2, 2009)

Regimen: 
Pre-poo -  w/ Trader Joes Nourish spa conditioner and EVOO
Shampoo -  Ayurvedic herbs (Amla, Hibiscus, Kalpi Tone, I might add 1 more later on but we'll see)
DC - Millcreek Botanicals Jojoba Conditioner
Oil scalp with Majabhrinaj (lol or however u spell it)
Detangle with Denmen
Leave In - Talia Waajad Profective Mist Bodifier
Daily Moisture -  Aloe Vera Gel, water, Brahmi oil, Lavender essential oil and then seal with EVOO, or vatika just on the ends if my hair is straight

I will either bun or rollerset weekly 

Dust as needed, absolutely no trims

Products your using:In addition to those I also use  Bentonite Clay to clarify as needed, and the Giovanni Reconstructor as needed

Starting Hair Length: APL

Goal Month: June 2010
Pics if possible! I will upload when I flat iron next week


----------



## PrissyMiss (Dec 2, 2009)

Oh mylanta, I can't believe I'm even close to being in the BSL Club, but I'm in.

Regimen: Currently cowash everyday. Wash on Tuesdays and Saturdays, and DC two times a week. I also wear a bun every week.

Products your using: Since I am stretching Silicon Mix, Vatika Frosting, and Carrots Conditioner.

Starting Hair Length:
Collar Bone Length

Goal Month: 
September 2010

Pics if possible!- Not until March 1st because I am currently stretching


----------



## Khaiya (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm still in this challenge, i just dont participate much yet cause i'm waiting for 2010 to roll around. By February i should be APL, then i can focus on BSL and i'll make my bed in this thread, lol.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 2, 2009)

Not trying to be a nag, but ladies if you can have those Starter pictures posted for January 2010, that would be great , I hope we can post June-July 2010 mid way pics, and December 2010 graduation pictures. LOL!

It doesn't matter what length it is now, let's post those starter pics in January, so that we can have some serious hair PORN!


----------



## baddison (Dec 2, 2009)

JJamiah said:


> Not trying to be a nag, but ladies if you can have those Starter pictures posted for January 2010, that would be great , I hope we can post June-July 2010 mid way pics, and December 2010 graduation pictures. LOL!
> 
> It doesn't matter what length it is now, let's post those starter pics in January, so that we can have some serious hair PORN!


 
I'll post my starter pics as soon as my LHCF Boot Camp is up.....sometime around Dec. 20th for me.  Hope that's not too late


----------



## beana (Dec 2, 2009)

I joined the MBL in 2010 challenge, but my butt actually belongs in this thread lol  

2009 was the year i discovered ALL my staples and favorite methods, nursed my hair back to health, and finally learned how to style my hair... With the knowledge i have now, I am definitely hoping to see BSL in 2010!

starting length: just shy of APL 
goal month: July 2010

Regimen:

Prepoo w/ coconut oil as needed 
Wash and DC every 5-7 days
stick to my staples (silk elements, phyto, salerm)
coconut oil and/or lacio for daily styling.


----------



## taz007 (Dec 2, 2009)

My APL challenge is set to end on December 20th.  I hope to post starting pictures here at that time.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 3, 2009)

No rush Ladies I am just saying if we could all do our pics on or before Jan 30, 2010 that would be great. 

Must go get my drool cloth ready for January LOL!

Hey maybe a bucket instead of a cloth, lol! Goodnight ladies

Good Luck to all you ladies with your challenges.


----------



## PPGbubbles (Dec 3, 2009)

I will post a starting pic Jan 30 when I do my length check 4 my 2010 PS challenge


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Dec 3, 2009)

lilsparkle825 said:


> alright, so it's a safe bet to say i need to drop out of BSL09 and join this one...all that trimming did me in. (at least my ends are cute)
> 
> soooo here is my starting picture:
> 
> ...


update...

the last picture was taken at the end of september...this one is from 11/23. i got another trim.






the current plan is to get a DB, wear it straight the first 3 weeks of the month (no specific style -- i rotate b/w pin curls, french braids, buns and braidouts), wash/DC and wear it in twists or a twistout for a week or two, then repeat. now that my prayers have been answered and i found a girl who trims the perfect amount without me having to guide her through it, i will get dustings with every other DB. as stated in my first post, i will do this until i get bored and either weave or braid my hair up. i moisturize my straightened hair daily with coconut and olive oil. when curly, i now wash once a week instead of twice in an attempt to have less manipulation. i have found that HE hello hydration is excellent on my dry hair and cantu shea butter is great for my wet/damp hair.

that's all, folks. i will try to update once more before new year's, then i will update in march.


----------



## The Princess (Dec 3, 2009)

Holding my spot in line. Im in this challenge, just waiting for the APL by DEC 09 to end. I also have changed some products I have use. I will submit a pic, regiment and be a full participant once the other challenge Im in ends.

Im want to be in this challenge, don't boot me out.


----------



## LovinLocks (Dec 3, 2009)

*I'm in.  My ends are a hot mess with some falling between apl and bsl; so count me in for the healthy BSL affair!*


> if we could all do our pics on or before Jan 30, 2010 that would be great.



Oh, okay.  I'll put this in my Outlook!  Thanks.


----------



## PrissyMiss (Dec 3, 2009)

JJamiah said:


> No rush Ladies I am just saying if we could all do our pics on or before Jan 30, 2010 that would be great.
> 
> Must go get my drool cloth ready for January LOL!
> 
> ...



Ok will do. Are you going to do a seperate thread for this?


----------



## Khaiya (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm posting a pic of my length now just cause i know we all like pics I'll post another one end of January too since i hope to be at least grazing APL by then.





APL for me is right at the 5 inch mark and BSL is at 8 inches.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 7, 2009)

qt_pie said:


> Ok will do. Are you going to do a seperate thread for this?


 
We Could do it here or in another thread maybe 2010 BSL Pic ONLY - YUMMY! 



Khaiya said:


> I'm posting a pic of my length now just cause i know we all like pics I'll post another one end of January too since i hope to be at least grazing APL by then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You know we do, 


No SURE right now, but my head is trying to convince me to Stretch my relaxer out double, I usually do it every 4 months but I am considering to stretch just this time to 8 months. We will see when Feb Comes how I feel LOL!


----------



## seemegrow (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm in. Hopefully by December 2010. Whew!


----------



## NorthernCalGal (Dec 7, 2009)

Count me in. I'm currently APL. I don't exactly have a regimen because I am undecided as to whether I am transitioning or stretching. I go back and forth weekly. I am currently 21 weeks post (last relaxer 7/13/09). At the bare minimum, I am holding out to at least 26 weeks to relax or I am contemplating BKT to assist in the transition. Attached is my most recent picture taken last Friday.

I am waiting for UPS to deliver my Thermasmooth order. I'm probably going to try it this weekend, along with my new Maxiglide XP and see if this can assist me in the transition. This NG is kicking my butt!

Oh..my goal is to hit BSL by June 2010.


----------



## KhandiB (Dec 7, 2009)

Changing this..

I will be using only Motions products



KhandiB said:


> Maybe I should follow directions, LOL
> 
> *Regimen:* Listed Above
> 
> ...


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 7, 2009)

KhandiB said:


> Changing this..
> 
> I will be using only Motions products


 

I just bought quite a few of their products myself. 

I always use their relaxers!


----------



## AnsbachFrizzpuff (Dec 7, 2009)

Well I would like to join. I am aiming for full BSL by December 2010.

I am developing a hair plan now.


----------



## moonglowdiva (Dec 7, 2009)

*I guess I am going to throw in my hat. This'll be fun!!*


----------



## topnotch1010 (Dec 7, 2009)

...............................


----------



## glamchick84 (Dec 8, 2009)

Count me in!! I'm between SL/APL...hoping to reach BSL by Dec 2010


----------



## taz007 (Dec 8, 2009)

Here is my starting pic for this challenge.  BSL for me is at the number 8 on my shirt.  Good luck to all of us in this challenge!


----------



## danigurl18 (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm not quite APL just an inch from it so I'm hoping to be there in Feb

Regimen: wash once a week, DC with heat, cowash 2x a week.. buns and braidouts 

Products your using: Cantu Leave in, shea butter, aloe, Miracle Oil Moisturizer, Paul Mitchell, Giovanni 50/50 con, CON Red poo

Starting Hair Length: 1 inch above APL

Goal Month: September 2010 for full BSL

Pics for starting goal-


----------



## KhandiB (Dec 8, 2009)

I havent used their relaxer in years, I had underprocessing issues.  That may be that I wasnt relaxing correctly then, I was thinking of trying their naturals relaxer, but Im quite happy with ORS and hesitant about switching, lol



JJamiah said:


> I just bought quite a few of their products myself.
> 
> I always use their relaxers!


----------



## Barbie83 (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm in! I deleted my previous post because I found a better starting picture.

fresh trim November 09





*Starting length:* disturbingly close to APL 
*Goal date(s):* grazing BSL by June 12, 2010 (my bday ), full BSL by Christmas

*Hair reggie:*
-shampoo wash/protein DC/moisture DC/rollerset weekly - Sundays
-co-wash and DC once a week - usually Wednesdays (airdry and twist)
-*new PS: wear a halfwig 4-5 times a week (hair underneath is flat twisted to scalp), oil scalp daily with coconut oil/mega-tek mixture*
-NO DIRECT HEAT
-stretch at least 12 weeks
-if I wear my own hair out, it is IN. A. BUN. 

*Products I'll be using:*
-_Shampoo:_ Organix Coconut Milk or Trader Joe's NourishSpa
-_Light/Medium Protein_ (Sunday): Ion Keratin Reconstructor, Aphogee 2-Minute Reconstructor
-_Moisture DC_ (after protein on Sunday): Creme of Nature Extreme Moisture, Shescentit Banana Brulee, Silk Elements Mega Cholesterol or MegaSilk
-_Rollersetting:_ Aphogee Green Tea & Keratin leave-in, Nairobi Foam Wrap or Silk Elements Foam Wrap)
-_Scalp:_ Coconut oil + MegaTek (while in twists under halfwigs)
-_Daily Moisturizer:_ Hairveda Whipped Cream or Elasta QP Mango Butter, sealed with coconut oil

*Health reggie:*
-Cardio exercise (running/walking on treadmill or exercise videos) a least 4-5 times a week
-Drinking as much water as possible
-Increase protein intake with protein/meal replacement shakes
-Current supplements: multi, B complex, Biotin, probiotic (may add silica and msm soon)


----------



## Priss Pot (Dec 8, 2009)

I've been into the hair game for like 3.5 years, going through my relaxed and natural stages of haircare complete with setbacks and 2 BC's. 

My hair is finally ready for BSL, and in 2010, it will happen!  I *hope* by the end of the summer.


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 8, 2009)

Barbie83 said:


> I'm in! I deleted my previous post because I found a better starting picture.
> 
> fresh trim November 09
> 
> ...


 



I think I'm going to change my starting pic. as well. I'm doing my touch up in another week so I'll post it then.  BTW nice hair.


----------



## Renovating (Dec 8, 2009)

I want to join. 

current length: shoulder length stretched

challenge goal length: bsl December 2010


I don't have an extensive reggie, but I'm in the Winter Bunning Challenge and I plan to continue bunning for most of the year. I will wash weekly and deep condition bi-weekly.  In January, I'm going to start back using Megatek again. I loved the way my hair looked and felt when I using it regularly. 
When I start using Megatek again, I will apply it nightly, cowash in the morning, and baggy my ends under my phony buns. 



...... And hopefully this time next year I'll swinging my BSL length hair.


----------



## twists (Dec 10, 2009)

I would like to join...I'm only shoulder length right now so I know it's a stretch but it won't hurt me to try anyway. I will post my regimen and starting pic December 31, 2009 and I will give myself until December 31, 2010 to reach BSL...this should be fun


----------



## Truth (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm Innnnnnnn 

Starting Length: SL 

Regimen: simple..
Wash 1-3xs a week (this includes for the summer when I increase) Moisturize and seal.. 
DC 1-2xs a week.. (if that..)
Tea rinse twice a month...
Protein : as needed

Styles: anything that allows me not to touch my hair...


Goal date : December 2010

products I'll be cycling thru: 
CO: Aussie Moist, HE Hello Hydration, Giovanni Smooth as Silk, AO(any of em)
DC:  Aussie 3 min deeep, Shescentit Banana Brulee 
Detangler: Knot today (i'ma try it)
Oil: Coconut Oil and EVOO
butters/leave in: HE LTR ,Shea butter Mix, Seyani Hair Butter ,Totally twisted almond butter 
Gel: Ecostyler Olive Oil an Pur whipped Jelly 
Throw in some MN when i'm not being lazy
Poo's : Suave Clarifying , Jasons Aloe Vera , CON 
Protien: Aphogee 2 step and 2 min keratin 

(I'm sure I'll add more and remove some) 



I'll try to post up a pic by dec 31.


----------



## Aviah (Dec 10, 2009)

JJamiah said:


> Yeah, I don't know about rules or anything but I will give it a shot.
> 
> Regimen: Wash 1x weekly/two-weeks DC with every wash. Braid/twist at east until winter is over. Baggy endswith a combo of beloew moisturizers if needed, silk scarf at night, MN that scalp!
> 
> ...


----------



## TdotGirl (Dec 11, 2009)

I would like to join since I failed the MBL challenge! Baby steps first! I will be touching up at the end of this month and I should be at full APL (hopefully)! I will add more later by the end of the month.


----------



## Katherina (Dec 11, 2009)

okay, you guys. i've been getting everything 'new' i want to try out of my system before january one. this week i tried a couple of things (that didn't work lol): oil rinse, afros / wngs, hot oil treatments over afros. i already knew the afro wasn't a good idea with my hair but whatever, i just confirmed that. 

something else i know now is that i will have to change my regimen from the other one i posted. washing my hair every week to two weeks is a no-go. I need to wash my hair _at least_ every week, and i'm aiming for twice. my scalp starts itching around three days. i hate dandruff and a dirty scalp. 

also, i stopped using shampoos with detergents a few months ago, but recently i've stopped using shampoo altogether, except for a clarify every month at the most (with aubrey orrganics hsr or dr bronners peppermint castille soap). so i cowash only, and twice a week. my hair has been incredibly soft and is thanking me for it. how i wish i did this sooner!

finally, the afros and wngs have to go . my hair's favorites are braidouts and tncs with conditioner. twists frizz and tangle before the week is over and i like wearing my hair out too much for synthetic twists. i put a lot of conditioner in my hair while i'm in the shower, and braid up. i take em down in a day or 2! (i wear wraps if it's cold outside and my hair is damp/wet).

okay, this post is long to say this:

NEW REGIMEN:

2x per week: _cowash_ with suave naturals and leave in for braidout
every 1-2 weeks: _dc_, cowash, and _detangle_ with herbal essences conditioner
henna when i get the time (usually every month)
seal with coconut oil
tame edges with shea (if desired, which isn't too often)

I'm gonna try aloe vera next as a protein. then i'm done experimenting before the year starts . 

I MUST GET TO BSL in 2010!!! I MUST!!!!


----------



## Weezy Jefferson (Dec 11, 2009)

In old threads, I've read that it takes people anywhere from 4 months to a year to go from APL to BSL, depending on their individual circumstances. I'll be happy to reach BSL anytime in 2010, but I'd love to have made it by August or September 2010.


----------



## sharifeh (Dec 11, 2009)

Regimen:
No real regimen. 
I wash whenever. I used to airdry, but I have trouble with tangles so now I'm beginning to rollerset...
I'm also going to henna once a month.
Products you're using:
poo: ors creamy aloe to clarify; elasta qp shampoo for relaxed hair
CW: aussie moist, abba pure moisture, giovanni sas,
DC: Mizani moisturefuse; Yes to carrots mask, ao hsr and wc
I always add coconut oil and sometimes honey

Starting Hair Length:
APL  really uneven hair though...

Goal Month: 
June 2010- I don't know what's going to happen with trimming though, I do need to trim at some point...I also need to see what I retain when I relax...So this month may change

Pics for starting goal:
I'll add when I relax later this month!


----------



## LuvLiLocks (Dec 11, 2009)

OMG!!!! Please add me to the list! I can't believe I finally get to be in a BSL challange! 

My goal is to be AT LEAST grazing BSL by June 2010. I'll be back with my reggie and starting length pictures.


----------



## sunbubbles (Dec 11, 2009)

WOW!! I am soo ready for this challenge! woo hoo! add me pretty please! Im soo excited that I can finally be in a BSL challenge! Just a heads up: I WILL be claiming BSL by the end of 2010 EVEN if only a few strands are touching it! My goal date will be DECEMBER 31st 2010 11:59PM 

Heres my stats.......

Current Length: about 2-3'' from APL 
4a,b Natural

*Regime*

*1x/ mth:* Clarify, DC w/ Ceramide Condish (I make)

*1x/ wk:* Pre-Poo, Ayurvedic Wash, Tea Rinse, DC overnight.

*Every Morning:* Spray Leave-In, Moisturize with creamy leave-in, Pull up off shoulders.

*Every Night :* Oil Scalp & Baggy overnight.

*EXTRA:* DC more than once/wk if I feel like it.

*RULES:*


NO trims (Dust if absolutely needed) until Dec 10'
Protective styles 90% of the time
Dont leave hair loose for more than 1 wk at a time.
Wrap hair & baggy EVERY night.
Keep Nape Protected.
Control HIH disease 
Lgth check/4 mths (If i feel like it)

*INTERNAL:*


CHL/day (3g)
MSM/day (3000-4000 mg)
@ least 50% RAW
Exercise 3-6x/wk


YAY!! Im excited! Thx OP. Ill be back at the end of this month to post my starting PICS!


----------



## Lyoness (Dec 11, 2009)

I've bunned everyday this week, I haven't co washed which is unlike me but I've been preoccupied with other stuff..

the parachute coconut oil is really helping with keeping my hair moist and I do less to it now


----------



## glamchick84 (Dec 11, 2009)

*Okay here is my starting length!*
*What are you doing for growth*
K.I.S.S, Protective styling(halfwigs and buns), DC 2x per week, and Hair vitamins

*What are you not going to do
*
No blow dryer(air dry only), excessive heat(maybe flat iron 2-3x this year), Major Cutting(micro dusting on texlax days)


*What length are you now?*

Between SL and APL

*I want Full/Thick/Blunt APL!! I'm trying to grow out these layers and my hair is so thin!!*


----------



## lacreolegurl (Dec 11, 2009)

Last Saturday, I blew my hair out and flatironed it after dyeing it jet black again.  I haven't washed it since then.  I've been bunning all week, using lots of coconut oil and Cantu shea butter.  I'm several months post relaxer and to be honest, I just don't look forward to washing and detangling. Plus...it's just so cold.  Waaa..waaa..waaaaa...
Feel a little frustrated, I've been about an inch above APL for a while now.  I got a trim in October, but it was less than an inch.  It seems like my layers are growing out, but my _length_ feels stagnant....


----------



## *Muffin* (Dec 11, 2009)

Here's my starting length (sorry about the pics. T'was the best I could do, lol). My goal is to retain 5" of growth by the end of next year. I grow about .5" a month, so that's about 6 inches in a year. I'm giving myself an inch variance for trims and any breakage I might encounter. I estimate that I'm about 2 to 2 1/2 inches away from BSL.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 11, 2009)

lacreolegurl said:


> Last Saturday, I blew my hair out and flatironed it after dyeing it jet black again. I haven't washed it since then. I've been bunning all week, using lots of coconut oil and Cantu shea butter. I'm several months post relaxer and to be honest, I just don't look forward to washing and detangling. Plus...it's just so cold. Waaa..waaa..waaaaa...
> Feel a little frustrated, I've been about an inch above APL for a while now. I got a trim in October, but it was less than an inch. It seems like my layers are growing out, but my _length_ feels stagnant....


 


Wednesday I colored my hair Black with Revlon Color Silk #10, shampooed 1 time with Motions Neutralizer it softened my hair up and got all the color out, 1 time with aphogee shampoo for damaged hair, 1 time with nexxus therappe, sat with aphogee 2 minute for 10 minutes capped, sat with Silk Elements Olive Oil Megasilk for 3 hours, applied Aphogee provitamin and Keratin Green tea, Added a little Argan Oil and Herstyler hair serum blow dryed and pony tailed it. This mornign I added a little oil on the loose part of my hair not taking it out of the pony, I'd like to have lots of low manipulation.


----------



## Khaiya (Dec 11, 2009)

Checking in: i'm 2 inches away from APL, if all goes well i should be there by Feb., then on to BSL 3-4 inches away!


----------



## guudhair (Dec 11, 2009)

I think my growth has slowed ...I'm 9 weeks post and I dont think I have a 1/2 inch of new growth yet...I plan on relaxing at 16 weeks if I don't start shedding too bad...I've been doing twistouts and bunning...I hope I see progress after I relax in Jan...


----------



## beans4reezy (Dec 12, 2009)

Here is my starting pic. I am devoting all of 2010 towards making BSB/BSL. I want to step it up a notch with my DC's (2x a week instead of just once) ..maybe I will join '10's deep conditioning challenge for motivation:


----------



## yewakinbo (Dec 15, 2009)

Ok pls guys, i'm a newbie here and some of the terms is just a little comfusing for me... What is APL, BSB, BSL, MBL?

And yes please count me in on this challenge, thanks.


----------



## Renovating (Dec 15, 2009)

yewakinbo said:


> Ok pls guys, i'm a newbie here and some of the terms is just a little comfusing for me... What is APL, BSB, BSL, MBL?
> 
> And yes please count me in on this challenge, thanks.


 

 Welcome. 

apl- arm pit length
bsb- below shoulder blade
bsl - bra strap length
mbl- mid back length


----------



## yewakinbo (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks, in that case then i'm just a mere shoulder length.... I've already start with the deep conditioning every week, and do we just use our own regimen??

I guess i'll be aiming towards APL/BSB then


----------



## LunadeMiel (Dec 15, 2009)

Regimen:
*Wash once a week. Rollset and wear braid outs for the rest of the week.*

Products your using: 
*Castor oil, Softee indian Hemp hair grease.*

Starting Hair Length:
*APL*

Goal Month: 
*March 2010*

Pics for starting goal-
See Siggy or will update later


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 15, 2009)

guudhair said:


> I think my growth has slowed ...I'm 9 weeks post and I dont think I have a 1/2 inch of new growth yet...I plan on relaxing at 16 weeks if I don't start shedding too bad...I've been doing twistouts and bunning...I hope I see progress after I relax in Jan...


 
Maybe it is the change in weather, otherwise If your checking it out everyday your not really going to notice the growth, check back in a few months you'd be suprised


----------



## bellebebe (Dec 15, 2009)

COUNT ME IN SISTAH! I'M READY FOR BSL BEBE!


----------



## Lyoness (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm in a lazy phase at the moment, its ice cold so I'm not really in a rush to co wash as much. I'm still moisturising and sealing and either making a puff or bun during the week..


----------



## fitnessmommy (Dec 15, 2009)

Checking in - I'm co-washing every morning. Use giovanni direct leave in - kccc & seal with coconut oil. I go to work with wet hair & wear a wash n go. Once it's dry I usually put in either a ponytail with a headband, ponytail and tuck it into a bun with a good days clip or leave it loose. I'm bored to death of my hairstyles... thinking of rollersetting more often....but I workout every night and can't stand to sit under the dryer. I'm kinda lazy lately.


----------



## lollyoo (Dec 15, 2009)

I will like to join, I am not even APL yet almost there though. I am going for BSL by Dec 2010.


----------



## *Muffin* (Dec 15, 2009)

yewakinbo said:


> Ok pls guys, i'm a newbie here and some of the terms is just a little comfusing for me... What is APL, BSB, BSL, MBL?
> 
> And yes please count me in on this challenge, thanks.


 
Welcome . Don't feel bad. It took me forever to realize what BSB meant. I thought it meant Bra Strap Below for the longest time .


----------



## *Muffin* (Dec 15, 2009)

Slowly waiting on growth. Just been trying to utilize low-manipulation styles and stay on my moisturization and weekly DC grind .


----------



## twinkletoes17 (Dec 16, 2009)

So far I'm just cowashing whenever I feel like it lol. The weather is cold here as well. I don't like to wet my hair all that often during the winter. I haven't done a dc in a while (bad, I know) so that's what I'll do when I'm back from running/walking today.

Current style? Two braids or a bun.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 16, 2009)

I don't wash until next week. I can't wait, been just wearing a wig and having my hair up under the wig cap at nights my satin bonnet. I really want it braided just funny that everyone forgot how to braid all of a sudden, and unless I know how a stylist braids I am not up for guessing, I am anticipating and getting my shirt ready for the BIG reveal of the Starter pics, lol. I will wait for the last day so that I can get the last growth strand and ready for this Challenge.


----------



## NorthernCalGal (Dec 16, 2009)

Still regimen searching. I'm currently moisturizing at night w/Lacio Lacio and sealing with shea butter (my new love). Putting in 4 braids & either wearing a braid out or bun. I'm going to try a DIY Dreamhair Keratin treatment in the next week or so. So hoping this will be the answer to riding out this transition and growing to BSL. I'm going to the shop this Friday for a flat iron and that will be probably be my official starting pic.


----------



## Adaoba2012 (Dec 16, 2009)

I've been peeking in and out of this thread for a couple of days and I decided to join the challenge. I'm excited about this journey to BSL!

Regimen: I'm also in the weave it up challenge so I'll be doing that for all of 2010. 
HOT and Wash every 10 - 14 days while in the weave and DC atleast once a week

Products your using: V05 moisture milks, Silicon mix, HE LTR condish and leave in, NTM silk touch, Infusium 23 leave in, ORS carrot oil, EVCO and EVOO

Starting Hair Length: Somewhere between SL and APL...next length check is the end of this month after I relax

Goal Month: Dec 2010
ETA: OP are you going to add the names of all the challenge participants in the first post?


----------



## beans4reezy (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm about to get some braids in a couple of weeks. I am 40 wks post with no plans on relaxing anytime soon, so I just can't deal with my hair right now.

I will be sure to dc once a week and moisturize daily with a braid spray. I will post an update in 6-8 wks when I take them down.


----------



## Reecie (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm in!!! 

I think I have around 3.5 - 4 inches to BSL.  It is a little hard to tell.

*My starting picture....* 





*Regimen:*
24/7 Bunning (Air dry method only/No heat) - Until personal challenge over in Feb 2010 - then will protective style 3 -5 days out of the week.
Wash/Co-wash (3x week)
Deep Condition (with every wash)
Prepoo overnight (before every wash)
Scalp massage every night before bed with EVOO
Moisturize and seal every morning/night...and whenever my hair feels dry

*Exercise:*
Cardio 5/6x a week
Weight 3x week
1400 calories per day

*Vitamins (Take EVERY DAY):*
Super Chlorella 3,000mg
Women's Multi-vitamin
Silica 500mg
Msm 1000mg
Omega 3-6-9  2400 mg
Biotin 1000 mcg

*Goal:*
3.5 inches needed for BSL (Hopefully Make Goal in June 2010


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi Ladies!  Just reporting in that I have made it back to BSL!...well kind of anyway.  I have that little "V" thing going on.  I'd like for the rest of my hair to catch up to that.  My pic is in my siggy, and if you want to see some of the other pics you can check my profile "Progress Album" or you can check out my last challenge thread where I recently did my reveal (I'm on page 3):

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=427120

I am soooo loving this board and its many challenges !!!


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 17, 2009)

COngratulations on reaching BSL!


----------



## danigurl18 (Dec 17, 2009)

Just put my hair in my winter weave lol


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 17, 2009)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Hi Ladies! Just reporting in that I have made it back to BSL!...well kind of anyway. I have that little "V" thing going on. I'd like for the rest of my hair to catch up to that. My pic is in my siggy, and if you want to see some of the other pics you can check my profile "Progress Album" or you can check out my last challenge thread where I recently did my reveal (I'm on page 3):
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=427120
> 
> I am soooo loving this board and its many challenges !!!


 


Congratulations on making BSL, your hair is beautiful.


----------



## *Muffin* (Dec 17, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> Here is my starting pic. I am devoting all of 2010 towards making BSB/BSL. I want to step it up a notch with my DC's (2x a week instead of just once) ..maybe I will join '10's deep conditioning challenge for motivation:


 
Great length! You seem very close to BSB .


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 17, 2009)

Regimen:
Wash, DC, and braid up every week or 2.

Products your using:
Whatever is in the closet to use

Starting Hair Length:
Inch or so from APL.

Goal Month: 
Dec 2010

Pics for starting goal- 
http://public.fotki.com/Ms-B-Haven06/june09-june10/12-10.html


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 18, 2009)

Ladies even though we are doing this challange I am looking for a buddy to go at this with, My goal is June 2010 BSL & december 2010 MBL So if any ladies have this goal lets buddy up for inspiration.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 18, 2009)

JJamiah said:


> Ladies even though we are doing this challange I am looking for a buddy to go at this with, My goal is June 2010 BSL & december 2010 MBL So if any ladies have this goal lets buddy up for inspiration.




I'll buddy up with you. I'm aiming for full BSL and I've already joined the MBL challenge.


----------



## harrison (Dec 19, 2009)

I'll join this one..

regimen for winter-
wash/dc every 6-7 days. Wet hair daily in shower.

regimen for spring/summer.
wash every 7 days - dc every other day

Hair will be twisted or braided

Vitamins
omega 369 combo
prenatal
garlic

excercise
3xweek


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Dec 19, 2009)

my starting pics are in my fotki.....
http://public.fotki.com/lawyer2be371/bslmbl2010/bsl-and-beyond/bsl-starting-pic.html


----------



## Ms. Feliz (Dec 19, 2009)

Regimen:
_wash and DC once a week, moisturize daily, bunning_

Products your using:
_WGO, mango butter, castor oil,EVOO,and everything else in my stash_

Starting Hair Length:
_almost full APL_

Goal Month: 
_DEC 2010 _


ETA-MY STARTING PICS!!


----------



## GodsGrace (Dec 19, 2009)

I just reached APL, and I'm a few inches shy of BSL, so I'm aiming for BSL hopefully by summer next year.

*Regimen:*

*Products I'm using:*Sulfate free shampoo 1x a week along with a deep condition, co-wash 1-2x a week, clarify 1x a month, light protein every other week, hard protein every 6-8 weeks

*Starting Hair Length:*APL

*Goal Month:* I'm shooting for June/July 2010

*Pics for starting goal*-ETA: Here's my starting pic:


----------



## ad0rkabletash (Dec 20, 2009)

Count me in!

*Regimen:* I wash and DC once a week. I moisturize + seal once or twice a week, depending on the weather and how my hair feels. Lately I have been air drying and flat ironing my hair, but as soon as I get a new hood dryer I'm going back to my roller sets. I clarify about once a month and I do a protein treatment every 8-10 weeks.

*Products your using:* What don't I use?!?!?! I'm just trying to clear out my stash. Between myself, my sister, and my mom... we have a lot!

*Starting Hair Length:* ETA: I'm gonna go ahead and claim APL!

*Goal Month: *I'm shooting for August because I trim pretty often.


----------



## Esq.2B (Dec 21, 2009)

Tonight I shampooed with Abba Moisture Scentscations.  I did a Protein Reconstructor for a couple of minutes using Fantasia IC Super Reconstructor.  And I followed that up with Fantasia IC Deep Penetrating Creme Moisturizer. I used Mario Russo Styling Creme as a Leave-In, Proclaim Olive Oil setting lotion, rollerset, and now I'm under the dryer.  We shall see.


----------



## RENIBELL (Dec 21, 2009)

hey ladies, i think i wanna join this one too, i planned to Be Apl by April 2010, but i may be ahead of schedule. and bsl sometime in 2010. i will post my starting pic after i flat iron for christmas


----------



## discodumpling (Dec 21, 2009)

This will be my only challenge in 2010. 

Starting pic: (October 2009) APL:








Regimen
*Wash as needed COWash everyother to every 3rd day, herbal rinses, shealoe moisture, oil scalp as needed. DC 2Xweek. Natural styles ie. twists, braids, knots...roller set & silk wrap for str8 styles occasionally.* 

Products your using:
*Mostly homemade & natural oils, White Rain, Suave or V05 for co-washes (whatever is on sale!) Coconut oil, EVOO, jojoba, honey, e/o's, 
*
Starting Hair Length:
*APL
*
Goal Month: 
*Dec 2010 for sure!*


----------



## Lyoness (Dec 21, 2009)

I've decided I'm going to dry my hair in twists to combat those sneaky single strand knots


----------



## HKKelly (Dec 21, 2009)

I'd like to join if you lovely ladies will have...

I am currently wearing a sew-in.  So my regi will/has been to takedown every 2 months, during resting period I DC and Henna. While in the install, I plan to use a mixture of MT, JBCO and Bhingraj oil 3-4 nights per week/ I wash once a week. 

I will also use Hello Hydration conditioner for co-washes, and Anita Grant shampoo bars for every other shampoo. Between installs I use a sulfate-shampoo or acv rinse, henna and AO Honeysuckle rose deep conditioner. I want to add Jessicurl WDT to my dc regi.  

I started MT'ing 10/2 (No, I didn't take any pictures because I figured it wouldn't work for me).  I saw over 2" of growth between 10/2-12/14.  

If this growth rate continues I should reach BSL by March, if it slows to my normal growth rate (1/2 inch a little more in warm weather) then I think I should make it, at the latest, by July.   

I'm so excited ladies!  HHG!  


I'm sorry, I don't know how to post pics within a thread, so here's my fotki link

http://public.fotki.com/hKkATL/hair-...cs/121409.html


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm not sure if I signed up for this challenge already, but here are my stats:

Regimen:

Plan to be Low-Man in 2010: Keep my natural hair braided up (for 4-6 wks at a time) while wearing WIGS as my protective style. 

Winter (cold weather): Moisturize and Seal 1-2x dialy-- Baggie every night -- let hair Dry after Bagging--vitamin, water & scalp massage daily -- Steam every other day to combat winter dryness. Wash and deep con weekly.

Products your using:

I'm trying to USE UP my products - so the type or function is more important to me than the brand at this point:

Conditioners - for con washes
Shampoo - for clarifying
Deep Conditioners - for heated or stem treatments
Leave-ins - to moisturize
Oils & Butters - to Seal
Starting Hair Length:

I have not straighten my hair in years, but I "think" I'm at or very close to APL.

Goal Month: 

My B-Day is in August so that would be a great, but I will instead aim for Christmas, 2010. 

Pics for starting goal- 

I don't have photos.


----------



## *fabulosity* (Dec 21, 2009)

Here I am again... 

Here's my starting pic..


----------



## baddison (Dec 21, 2009)

baddison said:


> Please add me to this challenge. I joined the BSL for 2009, but don't think I will get there by Dec. 31st of this year.
> 
> *Regimen*
> Wash and DC w/heat 2x's per week (alternating protein & moisture dc's)
> ...


 

OK, I had to come back and edit my post to add my starting picture. This was taken two days ago, Dec. 19th, and I am shooting for FULL BSL by *DECEMBER 21st, 2010*!!

Let the games BEGIN, ladies!!


----------



## BlackGeisha (Dec 21, 2009)

*almost there...  *

*this is from when I joined the challenge Nov. 09*






*This pic taken today after my BKT Dec. 09*


----------



## PrissyMiss (Dec 21, 2009)

Here is my starting pic.


----------



## Carrie A (Dec 21, 2009)

Here's my start pic


----------



## panama_princess6 (Dec 22, 2009)

Please add me to the challenge.... I think I am grazing APL... not quite full APL. 

My Regimen is: Co Wash 2-3X a week, Protective Styling at least 2-3 weeks out of the month, Caruso Roller sets, Flat iron once a month, Stretch relaxers, 

Products Using: MBB, Nexxus Therapee & Humectress, EVOO, Jamaican Black Castor Oil, Aphogee 2 min protein, ORS Deep Conditioners. 

Starting hair Length: I need a better pic but I think my longest layer is APL. 

Goal Month: June 10- BSL or at least between APL and BSL.


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 22, 2009)

baddison said:


> OK, I had to come back and edit my post to add my starting picture. This was taken two days ago, Dec. 19th, and I am shooting for FULL BSL by *DECEMBER 21st, 2010*!!
> 
> Let the games BEGIN, ladies!!



You didn't miss your APL goal by much. You should be there soon.


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 23, 2009)

This week has been good. 
I got a curlformer set and I wore it for 4 days w/o combing, just fluffed daily.
I also DCed 2 times this week it was nice.
I have been moisturizing and sealing 2x/day too. IM SO PROUD OF MYSELF!!!!


----------



## Priss Pot (Dec 23, 2009)

I just straightened my hair today.  I'm so amped; I'm definitely gonna make BSL by May.  At first I was thinking I'd make it by the end of summer 2010, but I can definitely shave off a few months and set my goal for May 2010.


----------



## Bluetopia (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm In!!!! 

*Regimen: True K.I.S.S! (Low Manipulation/High Moisture)*

*Low Manipulation* 

Washing and DC'ing my hair every two weeks and using Seabreeze to clean my scalp in between washes when neccessary
Wearing loose "edge friendly" cornrows and braids under my gorgeous half wig.
Using heat no more than once every 4-6 weeks (cause i have to blow dry it in order to get it cornrowed)
*Lots of Moisture!* 

Apply Homemade water based spritz and black castor oil every day
Apply MN mix and/or Sulphur 8 to my edges every other day
Baggying 3-5 times a week
Steaming (using the towel method) during every wash
*Products your using:*
Qhemets Line: Karakady Tea Mist, AOHC, Burdock Root, Detangling Ghee
MN mix/Sulphur 8
JBCO
Aussie Deeeeep Conditioner
Keracare Conditioner (just bought but looking forward to it)
Garlic Shampoo (just bought and can't wait to use this either)

*Starting Hair Length:* Not sure 
I was about 2.5 inches from APL back in September and I haven't had a proper blowout since then to see where I'm at. I'm guessing I'm APL or grazing it. Am on a personal no heat challenge till January 15th so I'll get  pics taken at the salon on the 16th when I have my appt.

*Goal Month:* October 1st, 2010. 
My growth rate last time I checked is exactly 0.5 inches a month so that  would mean a good 5+ inches between now and then.

*Pics for starting goal- coming Jan 15th/16*


----------



## twists (Dec 23, 2009)

starting pic is in siggy...
I braided my hair on Sunday, it's in individual braids. They aren't skinny and I didn't want them to be because I'm going to have to redo them myself and that's just too time consuming...
Today I co washed with  VO5 champagne kiss conditioner, sealed with shea butter and massaged my scalp with Hairveda cocasta shikakai hair oil...I know it's really early but i'm so excited for next year


----------



## honeybuni84 (Dec 23, 2009)

Im gonna join this challenge...  Im 1.5 inch shy of apl.. and my goal is  BSL by Dec 2010.. very last minute i know but its still 2010


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Dec 24, 2009)

am i in this? lol. if not, now i am..i'll keep you all posted. my longest layer is just about BSB but i wear m bra low, so i still need 2 more inches lol


----------



## Khaiya (Dec 24, 2009)

^I dont think it matters where you wear your bra, according to the charts, BSL is in line with your nipples so if your hair is there, you can claim it.


----------



## bestblackgirl (Dec 24, 2009)

so far im doing good. i've been doing Super low mani, and PS 24/7. im too lazy and too cold to do anything to my hair. I'm 11wks post.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 24, 2009)

bestblackgirl said:


> so far im doing good. i've been doing Super low mani, and PS 24/7. im too lazy and too cold to do anything to my hair. I'm 11wks post.


 
Your not the only one too cold and too lazy, lol add me to that list. I washed my hair today due to laziness. I am under the dryer, huh, a few more hours to go! I think I need to go back to every week, every other week isn't good for me.  I have tried for 2 weeks for 4 weeks but I need to just lump it and do every week.

I can't swang it, will go back to weekly. I am going to take my pics before January 30, I want my starter pictures in, plus I haven't updated my Fotki since may of 2009. I AM LONG OVER due!!!!

Relaxer due: February 6, 2010
Wash/Condition: Once weekly Wash, Deep Condition, Protein and Moisture
Style: Low maintence at the moment rocking wigs and lace fronts - Protective styling from the harsh winter weather
Styling Products: Either Chi SIlk INfusion/Argan Moroccan Oil or Herstyler Serum


----------



## twinkletoes17 (Dec 24, 2009)

I've been keeping my hair in a single braid or bun out of laziness as well lol. I try to moisturize daily; yesterday I moisturized 3 times, yay! Lol. I left early in the morning yesterday (5:30am), so I felt 3 times was necessary. I'll try cowashing everyday, hopefully I don't run into too many tangles now that I'm transitioning.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 24, 2009)

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=429602

Here is my progress Pictures. My Siggy is updated and this is my starting pic I took today. So Lets get it rolling ladies, I am hoping to reach my goal by June and the next by December 2010. I might even want to hit Waist for 2011 since it doesn't seem that long anymore, I might be able to maintain it this time!


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 24, 2009)

Khaiya said:


> ^I dont think it matters where you wear your bra, according to the charts, BSL is in line with your nipples so if your hair is there, you can claim it.


 
My issue is what about people with droopy nipples (eh hem) I have low nipples, LOL! LOL they are huge (just my nipples) and low, my sister has HUGe BONGAS and her breast themselves are low, so what about this case, Curious?

I think the BSB is a little more defined , Breast are weird they can be lots of shapes and lengths, while shoulder blades are more you know.....


----------



## Khaiya (Dec 24, 2009)

^Yeah i see your point, I agree BSB is probaly the most accurate but i think if you're going to go by your bra strap, your nipples might be a better marker cause your bra strap changes with every bra and some people like you said, wear their bra strap low. BSB it is!


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 24, 2009)

JJamiah said:


> My issue is what about people with droopy nipples (eh hem) I have low nipples, LOL! LOL they are huge (just my nipples) and low, my sister has HUGe BONGAS and her breast themselves are low, so what about this case, Curious?
> 
> I think the BSB is a little more defined , Breast are weird they can be lots of shapes and lengths, while shoulder blades are more you know.....


 
Why was I just thinking this LOL.
I dont have big boobs myself but I was wondering what if the person nipples were low. Im sorry but we all werent given a size A cup like that chart shows.
So basically I guess BSB is good too!


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm gonna have to drop out.  I missed my goal of APL by Dec 09 so there is no way I am making BSL in one year.


----------



## baddison (Dec 25, 2009)

LaidBak said:


> I'm gonna have to drop out. I missed my goal of APL by Dec 09 so there is no way I am making BSL in one year.


 

Hey!  I'm in the same boat as you. I missed APL by DEC, too....but I'm still gonna shot for BSL by DEC. 2010!  Don't drop out....we still have a full 365days to go.  Who knows what can happen in that timeframe...

I'll be protective styling and I've added some hair growth vitamins too.  We'll make it!...you'll see


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Dec 25, 2009)

BSL is MBL for me. I think I can make it provided I dont have any major trims or mishaps


----------



## LittleMissScientist (Dec 25, 2009)

I'd like to join this challenge. My regimen is simple: Once a week- wash (Sauve Humectant shampoo), deep condition with heat (Neutrogena Triple Moisture Deep Recovery Hair Mask), detangle (Paul Mitchell The Detangler + Denman brush), and braid (two individual plaits) or banded ponytail with some oil (olive or coconut) on the ends. 

My starting length:


----------



## moonglowdiva (Dec 25, 2009)

Regimen: *My reggie is simple. I wash 2 x per week, dc at ever wash for a min of 20 mins under a hooded, moisturize 2x per day and seal. I only comb/detangle on wash days. I use protective styling daily. Protective styling range from wigs, braidouts, buns, rollersetting. *

Products your using: *shampoo: Proclaim Natural 7 olive oil; d/c: Vitale Hair mayo, eggs, neutral protein filler, LeKair Cholesterol, RS replenishing conditioner, honey, and henna; moisturizer: CFCG, Wave Nouveau, and I am still looking for a moisturizer for rollersetting: oils: rosemary eo, orange eo, pepperment eo, eucalyptus eo, sweet almond, jojoba, evoo, evco; vitamins: geritol, HSN, and msm: *

Starting Hair Length: *SL*

Goal Month: *December 2010*

Pics for starting goal- *See siggy. I have taken any pictures since Oct. but I plan on updating really soon.*


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 25, 2009)

LaidBak said:


> I'm gonna have to drop out. I missed my goal of APL by Dec 09 so there is no way I am making BSL in one year.


 
Please don't drop out of the challenge.  You can totally make both goals by the end of 2010, and you'll have us here supporting you every step of the way.  We can totally do this thing!


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 25, 2009)

LaidBak said:


> I'm gonna have to drop out. I missed my goal of APL by Dec 09 so there is no way I am making BSL in one year.


 
I agree don't drop out, you don't know what your hair is going to do between now and next year.


----------



## *CherryPie* (Dec 26, 2009)

I wanna join this y'all!

Last month I cut my almost MBL hair back to APL becase somehow it became so uneven on one side!!

Now that it's cut, maybe it'll look better than it did before.


----------



## asummertyme (Dec 26, 2009)

did i join this...if not..her I is...lol...


----------



## aa9746 (Dec 26, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Why was I just thinking this LOL.
> I dont have big boobs myself but I was wondering what if the person nipples were low. Im sorry but we all werent given a size A cup like that chart shows.
> So basically I guess BSB is good too!


 
I'm using BSB too! I just got my spread t-shirt in the mail yesterday so that should help.


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 26, 2009)

LaidBak said:


> I'm gonna have to drop out. I missed my goal of APL by Dec 09 so there is no way I am making BSL in one year.


 
I missed it too but I still have high hopes of being BSL by 12/10


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 26, 2009)

aa9746 said:


> I'm using BSB too! I just got my spread t-shirt in the mail yesterday so that should help.


 
I love my shirt, next time I put it on I need to see where BSB and BSL falls.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 26, 2009)

Names are in my second Comment and I will also list them below: Thanks for your patience ladies and If you haven't let us know your regimens please let us know what your doing to make it to your goal. Please let us know whe you've reached your goal so we can post your achievement date next to your name, it will inspire others that we can all make it. 

BSB/BSL Challengers of 2010 are:


*fabulosity* 
*Muffin*
4everbeautifull1
aa9746 
ad0rkabletash 
Adaoba2012  
Adventuregirl30
AGrlCanMAC  
ajacks  
All4Tris 
Amour
Anew 
Angel of the North 
Angelicus
angiet1985  
AnsbachFrizzpuff 
Ashleescheveux
Aspire
asummertyme  
AVE One  
Aviah 
baddison 
BahamaMama
BamaBeauty1985
Barbie83 
beana  
beans4reezy
belle_reveuse28 
bellebebe 
bestblackgirl  
BGT 
Bign 17
BillsBackerz67 
bimtheduck 
Black Hoya Chick 
BlackCardinal 
BlackGeisha  
blkgurl2008 
Bluetopia 
Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll 
Brees_hair  
Brickcityblues
BronxJazzy 
BrooklynQueen  
brownbeauty196  
buddhas_mom  
butterfly3582  
candiel  
caramelkisses1107 
Carrie A 
ceebee3 
Chaosbutterfly
Charlie555 
Charmtreese
CherryPie* 
Chinwen2006 
chokolate miss 
Chrisanddonniesmommy
Cornell34
CurliDiva 
Damaged but not out 
danigurl18  
DaPPeR 
DarkHair  
discodumpling 
Diva_Esq 
DivaDava 
dontspeakdefeat  
Duff 
DVPerez14
edazzled  
Ellie09  
Eluv
EndLessLegs
Ensjg598  
eocceas
esi.adokowa
Esq.2B 
Firstborn2  
fitnessmommy  
flowinlocks
futurescbride 
GirlTalk 
glamchick84 
GodsGrace 
guudhair  
Hair2Here
harrison 
Highly Favored8 b
hillalicia 
HKKelly 
Honey Bee
honey4real 
honeybuni84 
Im-in-Love-with-Guitars 
iNicola 
irsgirl  
IwantBSL09
Jade Feria
janeemat  
JayAnn0513
Jenaccess
Jen-Lise
jerseygurl 
JJamiah
JLOVELY
jovan107 
joyandfaith 
jujubelle 
Julieangel09
kandigyrl
Kellum
Kerryann 
Khaiya 
KhandiB  
kooskoos 
krissyprissy  
Kusare 
kymbia 
lacreolegurl 
latingirly020488 
Latoya28
lawyer2be371 
leleepop 
LeNghtyDreams
LiberianGirl 
likeacharm  
Lilliz6
lilsparkle825 
LisaJames96
LittleMissScientist  
lollyoo  
loulou82 
LunadeMiel  
LuvLiLocks 
LytBrnSuga 
MagnoliaBelle 
MaintaintheSexy
Malaya
Mane Event 
Maracujá 
Mari J
Marie_Star  
Miamori 
mikisha 
MiMi22
Minnie 
miss Congeniality 
Miss Monae 
Miss OhLaLa
mohair 
MoniintheMiddle 
moonglowdiva 
moriahar 
MrsIQ
Ms. Feliz 
ms_b_haven06 
Ms_CoCo37 
msa 
msquared 
Mssonya
MyAngelEyez~C~U  
Mz. Princess 
natalie20121 
naturalpride 
Nayna 
Nelli04
Nice Lady
NikStar 
Njoy
NorthernCalGal  
nymane 
Oliv3
ONAMSHN 
panama_princess6 
paragon1day 
Polished07
Poohbear  
ppg0069 
Prayin4fullWL2012
prettyeyez0724 
Prettylonghair 
prettywhitty
Priss Pot  
qt_pie 
Reecie 
ReeN.  
RENIBELL 
runwaydream
seemegrow 
sharifeh  
sharmeans  
Silver
silvergirl 
simcha 
simplyconfident
Sipp100
sohoapt  
Soliel185  
Solitude 
Soulberry  
soulie 
SouthernStunner 
Sozinzcomet
SparkleDoll 
starrz329 
sunbubbles 
SunkistDiva 
sunnieb 
sweetsuccess 
Tafa01
Tayflea
Taz007
TdotGirl 
Thann 
that_1_grrrl 
The Princess  
theislandoll 
topnotch1010  
Trendsetta25
TriniGrl
Truth 
unique4lyfe33  
Weezy Jefferson 
whitedaisez 
xquisitduchess 
zulunandi


----------



## Esq.2B (Dec 26, 2009)

I chelated today w/ Quantum shampoo, followed up with Joico K-pak shampoo, and DC'd w/ Joico Hydrator.  I used Nexxus Humectress as a leave-in and Proclaim Olive Oil setting lotion.


----------



## charmtreese (Dec 27, 2009)

Im APL, and I have been chasing BSL for awhile now, I want to join!!!!!


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Dec 27, 2009)

i'll post my reggie within 24 hours after i try one more thing out lol.


----------



## Tafa01 (Dec 27, 2009)

I am in please

*Regimen*
-Wash/DC with heat twice a week
-Apply oil on scalp every other day
-Prepoo with oils or shea butter mix sometimes
-PS with half wigs sometimes
-Blow dry and flat iron after wash when leaving my hair out (maybe twice a month average)
-relax every 12 weeks
-BKT when my hair loses the addictive silkyness 
Moisture and seal every night


*Products your using:*
Still working on that. I don't really have any staples yet, I keep trying new things all the time.

*Starting Hair Length:*
Between SL and APL (closer to SL). I am 5'6, so I have a long way to go but I will still try to reach BSL by the end of 2010

*Goal Month: *
Dec 31st 2010

Pics for starting goal- (I know its all uneven but I am not trimming untill I pass APL)
As of Dec 31 09





Will post soon


----------



## 25Nona (Dec 27, 2009)

I'd like to join, I was in the BS challenge for 2009 but due to a number of setbacks I didn't make it.    I'm shooting for BSL for 2010 and than focusing on maintaining.  I think for me the goal is being consistent.   My Regi is in my siggy and that is what I plan on sticking to all year.  I'm not going to be sidetracked by the next biggest thing I know what works.

I'll wash weekly, and apply mild/med protein treatment every other week.  Since I have a table top steamer I will DC with steam weekly and roller set.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 27, 2009)

I am so excited I purchased today a few things I needed, I got wig spray for my lacefronts and hairpieces, I bought a Pool cap so that I am not chancing my hair, 

I got these conditioning caps which are Self Warming for $1.99 at Sally's they are so worth it. I get the softest hair. I also don't have to plug up my hooded dryer. 

I also got a Bun for my hair so See I will be protective styling also, with my wigs, my lacefront, pony tails and my buns. I Have to get to taking pictures of those as well. LOL, Put it in my fotki. 


I got the Bun in the pic but in my color of 1 to match my hair and tried it on. it looks so cute, I got a Medium sized bun, I don't think the small would look good unless I was getting two to do pony tail buns side by side.


----------



## Malaya (Dec 27, 2009)

Hey everyone! I'm Malaya, a long time lurker who has finally decided to get active with this challenge!  I have been using the great advice I've found on this site to get my hair back in shape after a major cut of about 4 inches a few months ago after a (failed) attempt to transition of about 7 months.  After my cut in April 2009, I decided to keep my relaxer and focus on growing my relaxed hair long and strong.

Regimen:
-Wash weekly with co-wash mid week (co-wash was added about a month ago)
-Pre-poo with on dry hair with conditioner, oil, and honey for several hours or overnight before shampoo wash
-deep condition with heat weekly (this is something new I'm trying to start)
-moisturize and seal ends daily at night, using baggie few times weekly
-reduce heat usage, which is hard because I love the straight hair look.  (I need to back away from the blow dryer and the Chi flat iron)  In the past, I've using heat once weekly and I know I really need to cut this down significantly to improve my hair condition.  I recently cut back to heat every two weeks, but I still want to cut down more.  
-Protein treatments as needed

Products your using:  Nexxus line, keracare, suave coconut and humectant conditioner, sta sof fro, carol's daughter hair elixir, and a few other things I'm trying to use up to reduce my stash!

Starting Hair Length: APL (type 4 hair)

Goal Month: December 2010 

Pics for starting goal: I'll try to post one in the next few days!


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 27, 2009)

I having been moisturizing and sealing daily, trying to keep my end healthy. Hopefully I can stay on track with this.....


----------



## simplyconfident (Dec 27, 2009)

_I can't believe I'm joining this challange, but I guess I girl has to dream in order to reach the stars. _

Regimen:
Cowash and DC every 5-7 days
Airdry and bun
Heat pass every 4 weeks or more at the salon 
Strech relaxers at least every 9 weeks
Only 3 trims per year if needed
Protein treatment only as needed and the week following my relaxer

Products your using:
*Cowash with Hair One from Sally's
*Moisturizing DC with one of the following: Shescentit Banana Brulee or Honey Rinse mixed with JBCO
*Protein DC: Shescentit Fortifying Conditioner
*Leave ins: Shescentit Moisture Mist and Coco Creme
*Moisturize Daily with Jane Carter Solutions Nourish and Shine
*Oil to seal: Pure Argan (I don't seal a lot though)
*Growth Aid: Surge 14 to scalp daily

Starting Hair Length:
1 inch from full APL

Goal Month: 
BSB by December 2010


Pics for starting goal-
[IMG]http://i47.tinypic.com/a9rayb.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## eocceas (Dec 29, 2009)

I know this will be a stretch but I will shoot for BSL by 12/31/10

Regimen:
Protective Styling--In the Weave it Up Challenge for 6 mo.
Wash with Baking soda and rinse with ACV every two weaks
Protein 2x a mo. or as needed
Moisturize every other day and seal with (L'huille maskreti) guess would be considered the haitian version of JBCO. 
not trimming (dusting at 6mo.)
no heat
Excercise & 65oz. water daily, fruits, veg, 1-2 daily boiled egg, protein shakes and bars
hair vits.

Products your using:
Nioxin, Alter Ego Garlic, Joico, Neutrogena Triple Moisture, Aphogee 2 min Reconstructor, Infusium 23, Henna, Lekair Cholestorol, EVOO, Coconut oil, HBCO, and EO's

Starting Hair Length:
Neck length

Goal Month: 
12/31/10

Pics for starting goal-


----------



## Katherina (Dec 29, 2009)

i'm editing my regimen once again :

1x per week: prepoo with something, detangle with hehh, poo w/ dr bronners castile or aohsr poo, dc with aohsr condish, oil scalp

i may cowash alternate weeks instead of pooing sometimes

henna when i get the time (usually every month)

for now, moisturize with LTR leave in

seal with coconut oil / shea

as needed, aloe vera protein treatment

i always do braidouts or twistouts in some form


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 29, 2009)

I have a feeling alot of ladies are going to be BSL/BSB this year, I just do. We have a list of ladies going strong already, I am so excited. Our challenge officially starts this Friday, ladies it is our first day of BSL/BSB Challenge can you BELIEVE IT?


*Tips for retention: *
Time flys when your having fun. Ladies please don't jump on band wagons, please also understand what works for ONE may not work for you. I can not stress it enough. IF IT ISN't BROKE don't fix it, you'll mess up your balance, I am guilty of this and  myself every month I had to spend getting it back. But I did and it took over 5 months. SO ladies no Bandwagons with products, especially if your hair is already together.

Keep your hands outta your hair, Protective style when you can, sleep with a satin pillow case and satin hair bonnet, don't comb with a small teeth come, limit the amount of heat in your head, go professional with you chemicals if you can, listen to your hair when it speaks, don't ignore signs of issues-denial gives us set backs we could have avoided, Limit Alcohol products as much as you can, Stretch as much as possible-but not beyond your limits, eat healthy, don't watch the boiling pot, take pictures 3-6 months so you can see your progress and of course we love  hair porn as well, heck take pictures of your protective styles as well we love it all, don't be a length whore when it comes to getting rid of split ends, Deep Condition Deep condition Deep deep condition. 

Well those are just some things that came to my head, if you have any others please add!


----------



## LaToya28 (Dec 29, 2009)

LOL @ "don't be a length whore." That is too funny.

Regimen: Wash, Reconstructor, DC, Add leave-in and serum, Rollerset or cornrow

Products your using: Right now I'm using Giovanni, but have some brand new Joico, Rusk, Keracare, and Hairveda products

Starting Hair Length: 2 inches from APL

Goal Month: December '10

Pics for starting goal- In my siggy


----------



## Nayna (Dec 29, 2009)

Sooo, here are my end of the year pics!  I'm aiming for full BSB in September of 2010.  I think I'll make BSB by February-April.  BUT I don't think it will be full until September (plus I plan on trimming in March).  I get good growth in the summer so I think full BSB by September is a good goal (keeping my fingers crossed, lol).  But by Decemeber of next year I know I fully expect to see my hair at BSB! LOL.  Here are my pics:

My hair how I usally rock it, I'd like to see it at SL-APL:





My last straightening job:










A few days old:





So far I wash once every 7-10 days with a moisturizing poo and I always deep condition when I do it.  I use Nexxus (or whatever it's called now) protein treatment once every 4-6 weeks.  I just let my hair give me an idea of what I should use as far as actual conditioners and poos.  I moisturize mostly with coconut oil and some type of cream or butter. I seal with jojoba.  I search and destroy in between trims and I am a braidout fanatic and if I have nowhere to go then I leave the braids in with a roller at the end. I PS every once in a while (I really don't care for it much.).  And I wear beanies to cover my hair from the cold.  I straighten here and there also, and I use my maxiglide to flatiron.  I also blowdry on cool even if I'm not straightening, my hair takes too long to dry and I don't like stepping into the cold with a damp head. That's pretty much it for now. I'm sure I'll change something sooner or later.

Good luck ladies!


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 29, 2009)

This week I had been experiencing breakage so I decided to to a treatment with Nexxus Emergencee today. My hair feels great, though i must admit that I have been slacking with my protein. So I am also focusing on keep up the needs of my hair and not just hiding it. Luckily I have someone that helps me with what I need help with anytime of the day.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 29, 2009)

Malaya said:


> Hey everyone! I'm Malaya, a long time lurker who has finally decided to get active with this challenge! I have been using the great advice I've found on this site to get my hair back in shape after a major cut of about 4 inches a few months ago after a (failed) attempt to transition of about 7 months. After my cut in April 2009, I decided to keep my relaxer and focus on growing my relaxed hair long and strong.
> 
> Regimen:
> -Wash weekly with co-wash mid week (co-wash was added about a month ago)
> ...


 

Hello Malaya, I am glad your joining this challenge  and Welcome


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 29, 2009)

Nayna said:


> Sooo, here are my end of the year pics! I'm aiming for full BSB in September of 2010. I think I'll make BSB by February-April. BUT I don't think it will be full until September (plus I plan on trimming in March). I get good growth in the summer so I think full BSB by September is a good goal (keeping my fingers crossed, lol). But by Decemeber of next year I know I fully expect to see my hair at BSB! LOL. Here are my pics:
> 
> My hair how I usally rock it, I'd like to see it at SL-APL:
> 
> ...


 


Your hair looks good, congratulations on your progress this year.


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 29, 2009)

LittleMissScientist said:


> I'd like to join this challenge. My regimen is simple: Once a week- wash (Sauve Humectant shampoo), deep condition with heat (Neutrogena Triple Moisture Deep Recovery Hair Mask), detangle (Paul Mitchell The Detangler + Denman brush), and braid (two individual plaits) or banded ponytail with some oil (olive or coconut) on the ends.
> 
> My starting length:


 



Wow, you are really close. You'll be BSL in no time.


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 29, 2009)

JJamiah said:


> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=429602
> 
> Here is my progress Pictures. My Siggy is updated and this is my starting pic I took today. So Lets get it rolling ladies, I am hoping to reach my goal by June and the next by December 2010. I might even want to hit Waist for 2011 since it doesn't seem that long anymore, I might be able to maintain it this time!


 


I don't know how I missed this. Your hair is gorgeous!! Congratulations!


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 30, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> I don't know how I missed this. Your hair is gorgeous!! Congratulations!


 
Awww, Thank you,


----------



## Khaiya (Dec 30, 2009)

^Girl your hair looks amazing! Its so pretty and shiny!!!


----------



## NJoy (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm in.  Just had my hair cut in layers.  Wasn't expecting the length to be cut.  So, my previously BSL hair is APL.  Looking to get back at least what was cut.  Also regretting the layers.  Pretty but, too much upkeep. Ah well.  Back to the drawing board.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 30, 2009)

Khaiya said:


> ^Girl your hair looks amazing! Its so pretty and shiny!!!


 

Thanks so much Khaiya


----------



## Eluv (Dec 31, 2009)

Add me, I already joined the 2010 APL challenge but I have higher expectations for 2010.

*Regimen*
braids, DC every weekend, Protein treatment every two months, braid spray & oil daily, and no direct heat. 


*Products I am using*
Aphogee (pretty much the whole line)
Silk Element Mega Silk Olive Oil Treatment
African Royale braid spray
EVOO & shea butter


*Starting Length*
between SL & APL


*Goal Month*
December 2010


----------



## lisajames96 (Dec 31, 2009)

I was in the in the 2009 BSL challenge but wont make it due to neglect and a trim. But I'm always on the quest. Count me in for 2010.


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2009)

Didn't see my name in the list so, can I join?

*Regimen*
Wash hair weekly with Joico or Biolage.  Co-wash 1-2 times weekly.


*Products *
Joico
DuoTex
Biolage
Mizani Thermasmooth


*Starting Length*
Grazing APL
*
Goal Month*
December 2010

I am going to _attempt_ a year long stretch


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 31, 2009)

Taz I am so SORRY! Adding your name now!

Anybody if your name is lost please don't feel anyway just let me know I will correct it ASAP! 

I will stop adding names after January 8, I am going to copy MBL. So after that you can unofficially join us in the BSB/BSL challenge of 2010, your more than welcome!




taz007 said:


> Didn't see my name in the list so, can I join?
> 
> *Regimen*
> Wash hair weekly with Joico or Biolage. Co-wash 1-2 times weekly.
> ...


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2009)

JJamiah said:


> Taz I am so SORRY! Adding your name now!
> 
> Anybody if your name is lost please don't feel anyway just let me know I will correct it ASAP!
> 
> I will stop adding names after January 8, I am going to copy MBL. So after that you can unofficially join us in the BSB/BSL challenge of 2010, your more than welcome!



Thanks JJ! I wasn't feeling bad, I know that this list is LONG! 

This is going to be such an awesome group/challenge!


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 31, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Thanks JJ! I wasn't feeling bad, I know that this list is LONG!
> 
> This is going to be such an awesome group/challenge!


 
You won't believe I was on my lap top doing the list page by page off of my husbands lap top, yeah I had two going for one hour or more doing the LIST and BAM, computer shut down because of my low battery, I LOST everything, I had to do the list twice. First time I didn't rush the second time it was like 11:30pm and I was ready to cry like awwwwwww!

So I was on my AM hours doing this list. I am glad you didn't feel bad!

I agree this is going to be a good year. I feel it in my bones, or that could be joint inflamations. LOL! Kidding

I do feel alot of us are going to make our goal!

I am excited! too excited!


----------



## NorthernCalGal (Dec 31, 2009)

JJamiah said:


> You won't believe I was on my lap top doing the list page by page off of my husbands lap top, yeah I had two going for one hour or more doing the LIST and BAM, computer shut down because of my low battery, I LOST everything, I had to do the list twice. First time I didn't rush the second time it was like 11:30pm and I was ready to cry like awwwwwww!
> 
> So I was on my AM hours doing this list. I am glad you didn't feel bad!
> 
> ...


 
I have a good feeling about this too. Here's to as many ladies as possible reaching their goal.  Thanks so much for your hard work in organizing the challenge.


----------



## RENIBELL (Dec 31, 2009)

Hey ladies , here is my starting Pic, i think i may make BSL in DEC, cause i'm only just grazing APL

if i make it before then all well and Good. here is my regi

wash and deep condition every 10days , blow dry on cool and bun.

 I plan to Bun consistently until march to get maximum retention and up my vits, so we'll see.

thats it!


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 31, 2009)

NorthernCalGal said:


> I have a good feeling about this too. Here's to as many ladies as possible reaching their goal.  Thanks so much for your hard work in organizing the challenge.


 

Your so very welcome!  Thank you......


----------



## RENIBELL (Dec 31, 2009)

Here is my starting pic again! finally figured out how to post big pics.


----------



## RENIBELL (Dec 31, 2009)

anyone taking any Vits to boost their growth? I also feel quite positive about this thread, i think we should definately share our knowledge and help each other  make it! Thanks for starting this JJ


----------



## The Princess (Dec 31, 2009)

Well, APL by DEC is near the end, so Im ready to go hard w/this challenge. 


*Regimen: I wash once a week with CON (Old Version) Shampoo and FU with CON (Purple Label) conditioner. I co wash alot in the summer, not to much in the winter. 

Products your using: The lines I use is, Hairveda, Shescentit, ORS, Profective I really like Hawaiin Silky 14 in 1 and Palmers Coconut Hair Milk.  I DC weekly with heat. 

I relax every 10 weeks at a minimum. If i have the strength. I go longer. My last stretch was 14 weeks. 

Starting Hair Length: Im little past APL. Just a tad little.

Goal Month: * Im sure it going to take me DEC 2010


This pic is from 29 NOV 09. The day I relax.


----------



## The Princess (Dec 31, 2009)

RENIBELL said:


> anyone taking any Vits to boost their growth? I also feel quite positive about this thread, i think we should definately share our knowledge and help each other make it! Thanks for starting this JJ


 
Im taking Biotin and of course garlic pills. Thats the only thing for my hair.


----------



## The Princess (Dec 31, 2009)

RENIBELL said:


> Here is my starting pic again! finally figured out how to post big pics.


 

Your hair is so thick and pretty.


----------



## LushLox (Dec 31, 2009)

Can I join please. 

Regimen:
Prepoo, Wash and steam DC twice weekly
Rollerset twice weekly up until 16 weeks post
Daily moisturising and sealing if necessary
Protective styling

Products
Aveda Damage Remedy poo and treatment
Biolage Hydratherapie Cera Repair vials
Biolage Fortetherapie Cera Repair vials
Silk Elements moisturising conditioner
Burt Bees avocado pre shampoo treatment
Biolage Fortifying leave in
Rusk Smoother leave in
NTM silk touch cream (as moisturiser)
Various oils

Starting length
Between SL and APL

Goal month
December 2010x


----------



## RENIBELL (Dec 31, 2009)

The Princess said:


> Your hair is so thick and pretty.


 
Thanks  Princess, i just started taking Maxi Hair and fish oil, and i hope to see some results with that soon. i use megatek and i think this has thickened my hair some .


----------



## RENIBELL (Dec 31, 2009)

The Princess said:


> Im taking Biotin and of course garlic pills. Thats the only thing for my hair.


 
what do the garlic pills do? you already look very close to BSL to me, love your hair!


----------



## asummertyme (Dec 31, 2009)

hoping to be at BS by my Bday May 2010 God willing..
My reggy is realllly simple..
DC 2x a weekn with sitrinillah mostly..mostly air drying some times I do simple ponytail rollerset..
Buns 24/7..
moisturize 2 x a day...thats about it..


----------



## LuvLiLocks (Dec 31, 2009)

Did I mention how excited I was to FINALLY be in this BSL race???


----------



## RENIBELL (Dec 31, 2009)

asummertyme said:


> hoping to be at BS by my Bday May 2010 God willing..
> My reggy is realllly simple..
> DC 2x a weekn with sitrinillah mostly..mostly air drying some times I do simple ponytail rollerset..
> Buns 24/7..
> moisturize 2 x a day...thats about it..


 

asumertyme, your 1year progress is amazing, what do you attribute your key to retention and growth to? do you take any vitamins? i think you will definately be there by your birthday, youre close enough


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Dec 31, 2009)

Ohh I keep on forgetting to join this.


Regimen:

Once a week
1. Prepoo with reconstructor.
2. Either shampoo or cowash.
3. Deep Condition with heat.
4. Porosity Control and ACV Rinse.
5. Rollerset.

Every Day
1. Moisturize and seal hair.
2. Bun.
3. Take supplements (Biotin, Chlorella, Spirulina, Hair Skin and Nails, Garlic, Acai (might start silica).
4. Take down  bun, moisturize, baggy, and sleep with silk scarf.

I'll be oiling my scalp biweekly with JBCO as well.

Products you're using:
Organix Shampoos and conditioners, ACV, Porosity Control, Nexxus Humectress, Motions CPR, Aphogee 2 Minute, Natural Butters, EVCO, Vatika Oil, Castor Oil, HE LTR Condish and Leave-In, HB Olive Cholesterol...a ton of other stuff too. Those are just the ones in heavy use. 

Starting Hair Length: Shoulder Length

Goal Month: December 2010

Pics for starting goal- Attached.


----------



## simcha (Dec 31, 2009)

RENIBELL said:


> anyone taking any Vits to boost their growth? I also feel quite positive about this thread, i think we should definately share our knowledge and help each other  make it! Thanks for starting this JJ



I am.  I'll be taking Liquid Hair and Nails.  It's normally $20 a bottle (16 days worth) at Whole Foods but I found it on Amazon.com for $13.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 31, 2009)

RENIBELL said:


> anyone taking any Vits to boost their growth? I also feel quite positive about this thread, i think we should definately share our knowledge and help each other make it! Thanks for starting this JJ


 
YOur welcome, thanks for joining . I Just recently started taking GNC vitamins @ $20 every 2 months  not to boost my growth but for a daily supplement due to my poor eating habits


----------



## Khaiya (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm ready to kick this challenge off even though i'm not APL yet, i'll flat iron and post my starting pic tomorrow, hopefully i surprise myself in a good way!


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 31, 2009)

Wow what a list!! I'm excited about this challenge. This will be the only one I join for 2010.


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Dec 31, 2009)

I will be weaving it up for 2010, unless my hair doesnt like. Im currently in a weave now...I plan to wear this until Easter so roughly 14 weeks We will see.. 1 week down 13 more to go. I am currently using megatek as a growth aid
I think I will start cowashing my hair at least 2x times a week
Because Im exercising a lot, so my hair is sweaty....

No fancy shampoos tho.....
Vitamins
And I take Vitamins pak from GNC as well
Pushing the water at least 120ounces daily


----------



## Jen-Lise (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm in. Please!

Regimen: co-wash on Tuesday poo-wash on Friday or Saturday. Overnight Prepoo before every wash. DC with every wash, Stretching till whenever,
Massage my scalp nightly, rollerset when needed

Products your using:EVOO, EVCO, CON Extreme Moisture Condish, Mizani H2O, Motions CPR, Castor Oil, Mizani Comfiderm Scalp Oil

Starting Hair Length: Between SL and APL

Goal Month: October 2010

Pics for starting goal


----------



## jenaccess (Dec 31, 2009)

Hello Ladies!
I am a newbie here and I am so glad to have found this websight.

My hair is 4ab,relaxed and currently a little past the shoulders. I will be wearing protective hairstyles (twist or sewin weave) starting Jan 1,2010. I will hide my hair 5-6 months at a time.
My hair as a teen was touching my tailbone(many years ago), now I can not get it to grow past my soulders.
Wearing protective hairstyles along with weekly shampoo, conditioning, good nutrition and drinking plent of water my hair should be BSL by Dec.2010


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 31, 2009)

jenaccess said:


> Hello Ladies!
> I am a newbie here and I am so glad to have found this websight.
> 
> My hair is 4ab,relaxed and currently a little past the shoulders. I will be wearing protective hairstyles (twist or sewin weave) starting Jan 1,2010. I will hide my hair 5-6 months at a time.
> ...


 


Welcome newbie.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 31, 2009)

Jenaccess I am so glad you can join us, I will be updating the list later tomorrow so Welcome to LHCF and welcome to the BSB/BSL Challenge of 2010.




jenaccess said:


> Hello Ladies!
> I am a newbie here and I am so glad to have found this websight.
> 
> My hair is 4ab,relaxed and currently a little past the shoulders. I will be wearing protective hairstyles (twist or sewin weave) starting Jan 1,2010. I will hide my hair 5-6 months at a time.
> ...


----------



## Esq.2B (Dec 31, 2009)

Washing my hair at the moment.  

Shampoo'ed using CON green
Next I used Fantasia IC Super Reconstructor for approximately 4 minutes 
I'm currently DC'ing w/ Traybell Jojoba Oil Nutritive Mask
I'm gonna use Mario Russo Miracle Styling Cream (Aloe & Olive Oil) as a leave-in
Then I'll use Nairobi Foam Wrap before I rollerset and go up under the dryer.

This will be my first time using the Nairobi Foam Wrap so I'm anxious to see how my hair will come out.


----------



## Bluetopia (Dec 31, 2009)

Now that I can claim APL I'm excited about the road to BSB/MBL! 

I just posted my progress pics of me going from dreadlocks to APL:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=431434


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 31, 2009)

Esq.2B said:


> Washing my hair at the moment.
> 
> *Shampoo'ed using CON green*
> Next I used Fantasia IC Super Reconstructor for approximately 4 minutes
> ...


I am anxious to see too, tell us how it came out!


----------



## Lyoness (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm still wearing my hair straight just not down everyday. I'm moisturising using 




 and I'm sealing with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Its working so far, no breakage when combing, and its not weighing down my hair either


----------



## Hair2Here (Dec 31, 2009)

I enjoyed reading your story and viewing the pics in your album.  How long did it take you to achieve the right protein/moisturizing balance in your hair after your protein overload?


----------



## The Princess (Dec 31, 2009)

RENIBELL said:


> what do the garlic pills do? you already look very close to BSL to me, love your hair!


 

Supposly, to prevent extra hair from falling from the scalp (shedding).

Thank you, well thats why we in this challenge to be BSL.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 31, 2009)

Hair2Here said:


> I enjoyed reading your story and viewing the pics in your album. How long did it take you to achieve the right protein/moisturizing balance in your hair after your protein overload?


 

Who would  you like to answer your question?


----------



## Oasis (Dec 31, 2009)

I don't have a set regimen or products. The only thing I do consistently is wash my hair once a week.erplexed  I'm going to revisit wet bunning one more time and see how that works out. I'm excited to see how much I can retain.

Starting Hair Length: APL

Goal Month: December 2010


----------



## The Princess (Dec 31, 2009)

Random thought: Im thinking about stretching until May, that would be six months for me, my last stretch was 14 weeks. This goal would be 24-26 weeks. Just thinking about aloud. 
For my roots I would use my miniglide.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 31, 2009)

The Princess said:


> Random thought: Im thinking about stretching until May, that would be six months for me, my last stretch was 14 weeks. This goal would be 24-26 weeks. Just thinking about aloud.
> For my roots I would use my miniglide.


 
If it doesn't cause too much unneeded stress on the two textures then try to do it. I am tempted to stretch until March or April I am due in February!, but I am like if it isn't broke not trying to fix it! I am back at lossing minimal hair about 5-10 shedding hairs a day. So I dunno! 


Just gave myself a nice HF treatment, with a baby massage, preparing it for tomorrows wash day!


----------



## sozinzcomet (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm interested!

REGIMEN: pre poo weekly with coconut oil
              wash and dc weekly
              protein treatment bi-weekly
              moisturize and seal every other night 
              rollerset weekly

PRODUCTS: coconut oil
                cream of nature detangling poo (original)
                ors rep con
                motions cpr protein reconstructor
                aphogee keratin green tea
                motions nourish leave in or aphogee pro v leave in
                lacio lacio leave in
                keracare foam wrap or nairobi foam wrap
                keracare cream press

STARTING LENGTH: almost apl 

GOAL MONTH: Dec 2010


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 1, 2010)

**Vitamin Regimen**
~One-a-day womens (overall health multivitamin)
~GNC's Ultra Nourishair (good hair vitamin)
~Fish, Flax Borage Oil (contains omega 3, 6 and 9)
~Biotin (boost hair growth)

I slacked on them, will start again tomorrow.


----------



## Oliv3 (Jan 1, 2010)

I will take this challenge head on. Sign me up. <3 I am APL so I am shooting for BSL by July/August. I know I can do it.  A new Year means a fresh start!


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 1, 2010)

Ladies It's OFFICIAL; the Challenge of BSB/BSB of 2010 has officially STARTED!!!!

And it's my wash day  So I need to find the energy to get off my sick butt and go wash my hair. I know it will bring me some JOY!! LOL

Bluetopia congratulations on making APL Yeah! Progess is what it's about.. 

List has been updated


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Jan 1, 2010)

Hey ladies, I want to join this challenge. I think I am about armpit length and seems like I have been stuck there so this is just what I need! I will post my starting pick asap.

Here's my attempt on a regimen:
co-wash twice per week
wash weekly
OCT mixed with essential oils and JBCO to the scalp and massage 4 times per week.
moisturize and seal daily
no heat
deep condition weekly
take vitamins

What do you ladies think of my reggie? I pray it gets me to the next level and beyond!


----------



## Bluetopia (Jan 1, 2010)

Lyoness said:


> and I'm sealing with
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
My hair loves this stuff especially when I use heat


----------



## Bluetopia (Jan 1, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Ladies It's OFFICIAL; the Challenge of BSB/BSB of 2010 has officially STARTED!!!!
> 
> And it's my wash day  So I need to find the energy to get off my sick butt and go wash my hair. I know it will bring me some JOY!! LOL
> 
> ...


 
Thanks JJamiah! 

I'm sick too (with a head cold) go on ahead and wash 2009 out of your hair. It'll make you feel better


----------



## MsSonya (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi, I hope it is not too late to join. I would like to at least be grazing BSL by Dec. (A girl can dream right?) I am new and learning.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jan 1, 2010)

Today is wash day - this becomes such a pain when you are 10 mos. post.
I will be wiggin' it through January and hopefully will be able to get my hair braided in Feb. Let's get this BSL hair ladies!


----------



## ceebee3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Today is wash day for me too!  Right now I'm doing a hot oil treatment and I'll wash with Mizani Milk bath, do a DC with the Mizani silk cream conditioner and add my leave in and rollerset.

I don't have a starting pic yet, I'm transitioning and I haven't straightened since October.  I have an appointment with my stylist in 3 weeks so I'll post a starting pic then.


----------



## Khaiya (Jan 1, 2010)

I'll be posting my official starting pic later today.


----------



## polished07 (Jan 1, 2010)

I would like to join ill post regimen and starting pic next week I know it sounds silly but I don't want to jinx myself hopefully ill only have 3.5 inches to hit Bsl Ill know when I get my relaxer next week where I'm at hhg


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 1, 2010)

Sitting with my conditioner cap on, I have washed my hair, sat under the dryer with Motions CPR  5 minutes????? Don't know why I was so lazy to go in the closet to get my Aphogee 2 Minute. Next time. Sat under the dryer for 10 minutes with Silk elements then I capped it with my Self Warming cap, just wanted to jump start that process, will leave on for about 2 hours wash out and I want to try a braid out, but then again right now DO I WANT TO TRY A BRAID OUT? ? ? ...... I don't know right now, might just go under the dryer to dry with a few braids, maybe.

List is updated will update on or before the final offical January 8, 2010 day. So If you don't see your names for anyone posting after this don't be alarmed, I am just going to update all in one to two times.


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Jan 1, 2010)

Okay, here is my starting pic.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 1, 2010)

I cowashed today using HEHH and it was nice. I think I will just bun it until my wash day Tuesday.....


----------



## Hair2Here (Jan 1, 2010)

Hello Ladies!

I will join this challenge and hope to reach my goal by December, 2010.  My hair grows very slow.     I'm new to the scene and December, 2010 sounds like a long journey.  I'm up for the challenge.  

My starting pic......   Taken December 20, 2009.


----------



## lacreolegurl (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Ladies - today will be my wash day.  Before I brave the battle of the textures though, I'm heading out to pick up Aphogee for a desperately needed protein treatment.  I'm currently over 6 months post and I'm experiencing some shedding.  I don't know if it's the cold weather or the stretching/possible transitioning that's causing it. We'll see if the Aphogee helps.


----------



## natty05 (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Everyone!!!

I would love to finally join a challenge, so I'm in! My goal is BSL by December.  I will post starting pictures and stats tomorrow. I'm soo excited!!


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 1, 2010)

Well, now. 

I think I'm ready to join this challenge.  

This is my starting pic. 






I'm hoping to be BSL by December 2010 - I figure that should be about 10.5 to 11 on the shirt. :yep


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 1, 2010)

lacreolegurl said:


> Hi Ladies - today will be my wash day. Before I brave the battle of the textures though, I'm heading out to pick up Aphogee for a desperately needed protein treatment. I'm currently over 6 months post and I'm experiencing some *shedding*. I don't know if it's the cold weather or the stretching/possible transitioning that's causing it. We'll see if the Aphogee helps.


 

Shedding is natural so I would worry more about any breakage 

SPEAKING OF BREAKAGE< NO WET BRAID OUTS FOR ME!!!!!!!! I guess I am either to heavy handed or wet hair and tugging and braiding isn't working for me. SORRY! I love the ladies that do it but I won't be trying this again. Oh well got some satin rollers out the deal, might try to rollerset, 

So now back to basics finding some style that doesn't require heat. 
I am giving myself one flatiron pass a month, two blow dry passes a month, The other two weeks I need to be able to do SOmething to this Hair!!!! 

Go under the big hood, dry and hmmmm! I dunno, maybe I will hit the Salon and do a doobie once a month (Again), sounds like a plan!!!!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 2, 2010)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I cowashed today using HEHH and it was nice. I think I will just bun it until my wash day Tuesday.....


 
After my cowash yesterday I put my hair in 4 braids to dry and today I wore a braidout messy bun, it cute!


----------



## lacreolegurl (Jan 2, 2010)

Yesterday, was supposed to be my wash day but after heading out and running errands, I was too lazy to do anything.  One good thing was the beauty supply was having a sale on Aphogee products.  I was able to buy the Two-step protein treatment 16oz., the Gloss Therapy Polisher Spray, 6oz. and the Balancing Moisturizer 8oz in a 3 pack for $20.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 2, 2010)

lacreolegurl said:


> Yesterday, was supposed to be my wash day but after heading out and running errands, I was too lazy to do anything. One good thing was the beauty supply was having a sale on Aphogee products. I was able to buy the Two-step protein treatment 16oz., the Gloss Therapy Polisher Spray, 6oz. and the Balancing Moisturizer 8oz in a 3 pack for $20.


 sounds like a great deal!


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 2, 2010)

Ladies, 

I did my wanna be braid out, half head looked decent, half head looked like natty tatty ratty weave, 

I HAD to wash again today!!!!!

I took this opportunity to clarify and use my Sulfate free shampoo, I put in a regular conditioner ( LADIES I HAVE NOT USED A NON-DC CONDITIONER IN GOD KNOWS HOW LONG) and my hair was so soft, I put my leave in aphogee, ( my pump broke on my new APhogee Keratin Green mist so I didn't use that this time and I CAN TELL NO SHINE) I used one of my blow dry passes for January, applied Herstyler serum and argan oil and .

My black is vibrant and my hair was full and I was like WOW! U GO GIRL. Next week I need to put a deep conditioner in though, I will swap one week yes, and one week NO! But I look 100 % better.


----------



## The Princess (Jan 2, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I did my wanna be braid out, half head looked decent, half head looked like natty tatty ratty weave,
> 
> ...


 

All that hair on your head, Im sure your braid out was very pretty.


----------



## The Princess (Jan 2, 2010)

Just checking in: I went to the hairdresser to get my hair flatiron, what a treat. My hair is really thriving. Hopefully I don't get any setback this year. 

I also bought Mizani new BUTTER RICH DEEP NOURISHING HAIRDRESS. I like it, it real light, non sticky. Cause I got my hair flatiron today, I put some on my ends and edges, I will see tomorrow, how my ends feel. It did make my edges silky. So far so good.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jan 2, 2010)

so i am about an inch from BSL (3 inches natural because 2 inches is still relaxed)! And my hair is growing pretty quick. here is my hair straight at the beginning of november:





and here is me pulling a piece today, and as you can see, its not completely straight:


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jan 2, 2010)

^^^my bra is higher in the second pic so don't think i am eating fertilizer or something lol


----------



## Ashleescheveux (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh my Lord, I have not washed my hair in over 3 weeks. Ive been incredulously busy and Ive run low on products so tomorrow I will stock up on a few things and then wash and DC with Mane N Tail Deep Moisturizing conditioner and castor oil. Ive been using cold pressed castor oil on my hair and it feels stronger already within a week and my edges seem to be filling in a bit more. Thank goodness I havent suffered much breakage


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 3, 2010)

Tomorrow is wash day for me I'm going to

Pre-poo with coconut oil, sit under the dryer for 15mins
Deep condish with lite protein for 20min
wash with diluted poo
add so milk n honey
tea rinse
leave-in and seal
bun...
Sorry nothing exciting to report. This will be my reggie until  I reach my goal. I'm in a braid challenge so the braided bun is it for the rest of the year.


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 3, 2010)

UpDaTe: It's been 12 days since I installed my weave. I do my take-down in March. I'm hoping to reach 11.5 inches of hair by then. BSL is 14 inches.


----------



## *Muffin* (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi. Just wanted to update my reggie:
Wash hair 1x per week
Ayurvedic Treatments 1x per week (rinses, pastes, etc...)
Deep Condition 1x per week
Oil Scalp with Castor Oil 2/3x's per week
Moisturize and/or seal with oil daily, or as needed

This is pretty much my plan of action in a nutshell.


----------



## MsSonya (Jan 3, 2010)

I DC overnight with vitale mayo and did a protein treatment today with duotex. Airdried in pony.


----------



## Kellum (Jan 3, 2010)

I would like to join. I need 1" to 1 1/2" to make it since my trim in Dec. 


Regimen:
http://journals.fotki.com/KBAW/my-regimen/

Products your using:
http://journals.fotki.com/KBAW/my-regimen/

Starting Hair Length:
About 1" to 1 1/2" from BSB

Goal Month: I hope to make it by my 1 year anniversary in April 2010 or be really close. 

Pics for starting goal-


----------



## ceebee3 (Jan 3, 2010)

loulou82 said:


> UpDaTe: It's been 12 days since I installed my weave. I do my take-down in March. I'm hoping to reach 11.5 inches of hair by then. BSL is 14 inches.


 
OMG, your hair is beautiful!  I'm hatin.


----------



## baddison (Jan 3, 2010)

The Princess said:


> Just checking in: I went to the hairdresser to get my hair flatiron, what a treat. My hair is really thriving. Hopefully I don't get any setback this year.
> 
> I also bought Mizani new BUTTER RICH DEEP NOURISHING HAIRDRESS. I like it, it real light, non sticky. Cause I got my hair flatiron today, I put some on my ends and edges, I will see tomorrow, how my ends feel. It did make my edges silky. So far so good.


 
I've been considering purchasing a jar of this.  Can you tell us what are the ingredients?


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 3, 2010)

Here is a picture of IVY, she is my protective style for the winter. I am going to purchase a half wig later next month will post pics then.


----------



## Mari J (Jan 3, 2010)

Newbie here saying hello!!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 3, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Here is a picture of IVY, she is my protective style for the winter. I am going to purchase a half wig later next month will post pics then.


 

It's cute, I love the color.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 3, 2010)

I prepooed with Amla and Shikakai oil for a few hour then did a double tea rinse. Now I'm sitting here with Suave Humectant and Aussie Moist slathered on. I'll air dry and seal with LTR leave in and Hairveda/Afroveda oils.


----------



## Mari J (Jan 3, 2010)

Hello all!!! Is their a hair lingo definition file on this site? I would love to get familiar with the abbreviations. Thanks for your help!


----------



## trendsetta25 (Jan 3, 2010)

Hey JJ,
*Sign a sista up!*
_*Regimen: *_Weaving my hair is my PS...it's been through my whole HHJ (i keep my installs in for a max of 4-6 wks)
*While in a weave...*
*Monday, Wednesday, Friday:* Apply MT/OCT/Castor/Peppermint and Coconut Oil Mix to scalp 
*Tuesday’s and Thursday’s:* spray Glycerin/Rosewater/Vitka and Peppermint Oil/Pure Aloe Juice Mix as a moisturizer (if needed)

*When i take my install out i.... *
1. Section my hair in 6 and apply Alma oil to hair and scalp and braid each section. I place a plastic bag on my head along with a wool winter hat (black) and leave oil in my hair overnight

2. Rinse then DC with (ORS Mayo/EVOO/Honey):
•I warm this up in the microwave for 30 secs 
•Apply to hair (I make sure my hair is saturated with my DC mix
•Place my “Thermal Spa Heat Conditioning Cap” over a plastic bag
•Leave in for 30-45 mins 
FYI: i keep my hair in the sectioned braids to so that my hair will not tangle during the DC and wash.
3. Rinse with cold water then run hair under iced cold water for 20 seconds
4. Either co wash with V05 Moisture Milks or Organix Coconut Milk OR clarify with Suave Clarifying POO or PC
5. take each braid out and detangle then re-braid and let my hair air dry.
6. Mix pure shea butter with grape seed oil and aloe vera gel. Apply to hair and prepare hair for my weave install.

_*Products your using:*_ MT/OCT/Castor Oil/Peppermint Mix, Glycerin/Rosewater/Vitka Oil/Pure Aloe Juice Mix/Peppermint Oil (moisture spray), Rosewater/V05 Moisture Milks (condish spray)
_*Starting Hair Length:*_ SL
_*Goal Month:*_ Aug/Sep (my hair grows a half an inch a month)
_*Pics for starting goal*_ (FYI...i'm 5'8)


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 3, 2010)

I have been wearing a braidout high bun since Friday, will continue to wear it until Tuesday when I do my full wash.


----------



## Reecie (Jan 3, 2010)

Still bunning with my signature bun.  I am only 5 weeks post but my new growth is pretty thick . I think all the vitamins and exercising are definitely working.  I moisturize and seal 2x a day (AOHSR and EVOO).  I wash every 3 days or whenever my hair begins to feel dry.


----------



## Nayna (Jan 3, 2010)

I think I'm going to try bunning!  LOL.  I'm so indecisive.  I guarantee I'll be back in a week saying how I'm over it.


----------



## silvergirl (Jan 3, 2010)

gosh i havent updated in forever. i haven't straightened my hair in a while so i dont know how long it is offically. but it sure surprised me in the shower one day when my hair was wet and and i realised it was at armpit length while still curly. 

as i sit here it seems to be about 3 inches past underarm, but i dont plan on straightening it till june 2010. hopefully ill be bsl by then


----------



## joyandfaith (Jan 4, 2010)

I've been sick with a fever for the past 3 days and I think my poor hair is taking a hit.  It's sooo dry now  

Can anyone recommend a good, not too expensive, DC?

TIA


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 4, 2010)

Mari J said:


> Newbie here saying hello!!!


 


Mari J said:


> Hello all!!! Is their a hair lingo definition file on this site? I would love to get familiar with the abbreviations. Thanks for your help!


 

Welcome!!


----------



## Charlie555 (Jan 4, 2010)

I had my friend braid my hair in the same bee hive pattern you would for a sew in weave to wear under my half wigs. I am loving it because my ends are all the way protected. I'm still adding my MN daily as well as my braid spray ( 1/4 cup avacado oil, 3/4 cup water & 20 drops peppermint EO in a spray bottle) I got the reciepe from an old thread. I have also added nettle and horsetail to my supplement list. Just got started on my workouts too. I told myself on the days I am too tired I will at least go and sit in the steam room.


----------



## Mz_Zartavia (Jan 4, 2010)

On Saturday I washed my hair with Hair One. Detangled in the shower with regular conditioner. Applied my DC Silk Elements MegaSilk Moisturizing Treatment. I actually used the Intense Conditioning Mayonnaise on part of my hair. Went to open the new tub and realized it wasn't the same. It was still MegaSilk though. DCed overnight. Washed it out this morning. Put a little leave-in with some coconut oil and let it air dry in my new little net hat. Will twist it tomorrow.


----------



## runwaydream (Jan 4, 2010)

*SIGN ME UP* 

current length: grazing APL 
goal length: bsl by may 2010

Regimen:
-crown & glory technique til may
-wash once a month- i know i know 
-moisturize w. glycerin and protein w. infusium every other day
-grease scalp w. grandma wilkie's supergro and my mix of mtg every other day
-drink protein shakes a few times a week 
-no direct heat
-protective style w. braids that i'll redo every 2 mths.
-use cholesterol treatment on my hair for 30 min after taking braids out

PRODUCTS
-grandma wilkie's supergro
-mtg
-infusium 23
-palmers cocoabutter shampoo
-mane n tail conditioner
-glycerin/water mix
-cholesterol treatment


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 4, 2010)

joyandfaith said:


> I've been sick with a fever for the past 3 days and I think my poor hair is taking a hit. It's sooo dry now
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good, not too expensive, DC?
> 
> TIA


 
I have been sick as well since the day after Christmas, still alittle. Feel BETTER!!!! erplexed 

I absolutely love Silk Elements Megasilk Moisture Deep Conditioning - under the self heating cap for 1-2 hours when your butt doesn't want to get out of BED TRUST ME PRICELESS! TRY IT!


----------



## lilliz6 (Jan 4, 2010)

Hello Ladies! I just joined LHCF and I am excited because I am participating in two chalenges which are APL 2010 and BSL 2010. I have been growing out my relaxer since May '08 and I am now all natural. 

*Mini Assessment:*

*What are you doing for growth?*
I will protective style my hair through full sew-ins. I am doing weekly DC, co-washing, moisturizing and sealing using hair cream and natural oils. I am in the process of picking my staple products and I will stick with them throughout 2010. I am taking my vitamins which are Source of Life Liquid and Nioxin daily. Also, I will work out 3-5 times a week.

*What are you not going to do?*
I will not flat iron my hair except for on check in dates and I will not trim my ends more than twice this year. I will not sleep w/o a scarf or try too many new products.

*What length are you now?*
I'm in between SL and APL. I'm about 2 inches above APL.

Challenges: APL 2010, BSL 2010 
Hair Type: 4B Natural
Join Date (12/31/09) - 2" above APL
Short Term Goal - APL by 4/31/10
Mid Term Goal - BSL by 12/31/10
Long Term Goal - MBL by 6/31/10


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 4, 2010)

Mz_Zartavia said:


> On Saturday I washed my hair with Hair One. Detangled in the shower with regular conditioner. Applied my DC Silk Elements MegaSilk Moisturizing Treatment. I actually used the Intense Conditioning Mayonnaise on part of my hair. Went to open the new tub and realized it wasn't the same. It was still MegaSilk though. DCed overnight. Washed it out this morning. Put a little leave-in with some coconut oil and let it air dry in my new little net hat. Will twist it tomorrow.


 

Which Hair one do you use? HOw is your experience so far?


----------



## simplyconfident (Jan 4, 2010)

Just Checking in.  I've been pretty much doing buns and sticking to my reggie. I'm. Going to buy a progress t shirt today as my reward for not being a PJ! Not much else to report


----------



## Honey Bee (Jan 4, 2010)

I wanna join, too!!

Ok, so I'm not exactly APL yet, but I'm close, and short (5'2"), so I'm not expecting it to take too much longer.  I haven't done the measurements or anything, but, looking at my siggy, bsl seems to be about 3-4" away.  I'll measure with my next length check.

Reggie
(in no particular order)
Co-wash 1-2x/wk
dc 1x/wk 
Ponytail set under dryer
Cucumber-Aloe Wen
HOT's with Amla, Coconut, Shikakai
Henna 1x/2 wks
Keraphix
Alter Ego Garlic DC


Of course, none of this is set in stone, except that I'll definitely be dusting a lot, probably 1x/6 wks, to get my ends right.

HHG!


----------



## PrissyMiss (Jan 4, 2010)

Checking in! I am in a weave for three months, but I relax every four months. So I will update in April. I'm hoping that I will be APL.


----------



## Mz_Zartavia (Jan 4, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Which Hair one do you use? HOw is your experience so far?



The Dry Scalp Formula. I like it. It's helped with my dry scalp definitely. I'm thinking of trying the olive oil one. I used it on my daughter and her hair was so soft.


----------



## charmtreese (Jan 4, 2010)

Regimen:

Wash & rollerset once a week alternating roller pattern

Products your using:

Joico kpak line, Joico clinicure for chemically treated hair, Jane carter nourish and shine, castor and rosemary oil. 

Starting Hair Length:

APL

Goal Month:

August 2010


----------



## adventuregirl30 (Jan 4, 2010)

Now I do a protein treatment every 6 -7 weeks. I tex-lax every 6-8 weeks and don't use any heat just braidouts.  I usually moisturize my hair with a mixture of shea butter and BB moisturizer, but just started using a homemade mixture of shea butter, amla oil, caster oil, coconut oil, and sulphur.  I wash once a week, but have been slipping on my conditioning.  Hopefully this will kick me back into shape.  I am at about 8" (7 3/4 in).


----------



## Khaiya (Jan 4, 2010)

Here's my official starting pic:http://i461.photobucket.com/albums/qq340/khaiyat/2010/January/IMG_9694copy.jpg


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 4, 2010)

Ladies the list is updated * I use this for my own personal reminders as well as if your name has for some reason been missed you can contact me. 

Ladies I WILL UPDATE SKIPPED entries immediately others who post after this message I will add you on January 8 the last day I'll be updating the list so that it is a one time shot. Don't think I didn't see your post. 

Ladies we have 209 Challengers as of today come on and lets kick some BSB/BSL BUTT! 

keep us posted, I'd enjoy reading the updates.

Newbies Hello and Congratulations on joining LHCF I hope you enjoy your hair care Journey.


----------



## joyandfaith (Jan 4, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I have been sick as well since the day after Christmas, still alittle. Feel BETTER!!!! erplexed
> 
> I absolutely love Silk Elements Megasilk Moisture Deep Conditioning - under the self heating cap for 1-2 hours when your butt doesn't want to get out of BED TRUST ME PRICELESS! TRY IT!



Thanks for the rec!  I'm going to go pick it up today.  I hope you're feeling better as well.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 4, 2010)

joyandfaith said:


> Thanks for the rec! I'm going to go pick it up today. I hope you're feeling better as well.


 

I am trying!!  glad your able to get out today 

http://www.sallybeauty.com/Conditioning-Cap/SBS-543908,default,pd.html

http://www.sallybeauty.com/MegaSilk-Moisturizing-Treatment/SILKEL13,default,pd.html


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi all I'm just checking in with my starting pic & regi

I shampoo and DC w/ heat once a week and will usually do a prepoo using oils or protein/moisturizing condishioner depending on how my hair feels, I rollerset or airdry in twists

Wigs and buns are my PS

I stretch for 4 months in between my touch ups and have just started to self-dust and just took off about 1/4 of an inch on 19th Dec

I think I'm around 3" from BSL


----------



## Mimi22 (Jan 4, 2010)

I want in!!!!!!! Here's my starting pic:


----------



## Nelli04 (Jan 4, 2010)

Having major setbacks right now...my hair is so weird...its shedding like crazee and I don't know why...nothing I do is helping 

I probably wont even be BSL til dec 2010...I had planned to be by August/Sept 2010...I keep having to push it back


----------



## IWantBSl09 (Jan 4, 2010)

Is it too late for me to join? 

Regimen: Wash and Deep Condition once a week (Alternate between Nairobi, Mizani and Aphoghee), will try to co-wash once a week. Will also try to rollerset atleast once a month, blowdry and flat iron once a month. 

Products your using: Just ordered some products from Nairobi, will buy some Mizani, Will continue using Aphoghee, Rusk Conditioner, 10 en 1, will also use Gro-Aut Oil and Bhihiraj oil (sp), Jojoba Oil, Shea Butter Oil, 

Starting Hair Length: Between APL and BSL (length is closer to APL)

Goal Month: December 2010 for full BSL (this includes the front and sides of my head)

Pics for starting goal-Hopefully will have this by Jan 16th, 2010!


----------



## Hair2Here (Jan 4, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I have been sick as well since the day after Christmas, still alittle. Feel BETTER!!!! erplexed
> 
> I absolutely love Silk Elements Megasilk Moisture Deep Conditioning - under the self heating cap for 1-2 hours when your butt doesn't want to get out of BED TRUST ME PRICELESS! TRY IT!


 


joyandfaith said:


> I've been sick with a fever for the past 3 days and I think my poor hair is taking a hit. It's sooo dry now
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good, not too expensive, DC?
> 
> TIA


 
I hope you ladies feel better too.  Yesterday I ran across a thread where someone was nice enough to include this tutorial.  Thought it was good stuff for naturals and relaxers on how to DC dry hair.  

I'm so glad I was introduced to this site by Hairsnob.  The information posted is really good.  I plan to view the tutorial again and try it myself.  I never realized how dry my hair looked from my current picture until I saw this tutorial.  Here it is:  http://www.youtube.com/user/patchouli85#p/a/u/1/NegFfvnthBg

Just a suggestion......


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 5, 2010)

^^That is how I apply my DCs.
I am still bunning at the moment, I cant wait until wash day tomorrow my head itches LOL.


----------



## Jade Feria (Jan 5, 2010)

*Count me in for this one!*


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 5, 2010)

Nelli04 said:


> Having major setbacks right now...my hair is so weird...its shedding like crazee and I don't know why...nothing I do is helping
> 
> I probably wont even be BSL til dec 2010...I had planned to be by August/Sept 2010...I keep having to push it back


 
Nelli if you don't mind me asking what have you been trying to slow down your shedding? A lot of ladies swear by alter ego garlic treatment condish, some ladies are adding garlic powder to there conditioner and let it sit over night then rinse out with good results. I personally am having luck with tea rinsing. Hope this helps, good luck


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 5, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Ladies the list is updated * I use this for my own personal reminders as well as if your name has for some reason been missed you can contact me.
> 
> Ladies I WILL UPDATE SKIPPED entries immediately others who post after this message I will add you on January 8 the last day I'll be updating the list so that it is a one time shot. Don't think I didn't see your post.
> 
> ...


 
Wow that's a lot of challengers, I can't wait to see everyones big reveal, Good luck ladies, I know I need it


----------



## guudhair (Jan 5, 2010)

I'll be 13 weeks post tomorrow...I wanted to relax at 16 weeks but my hair is tangling and shedding a little too much during wash day so I may relax at 14 or 15 weeks this time and only go to 12 weeks then on...I'm still doing twistouts and bunning only and weekly herbal rinses/DCs...I don't have as much new growth as I would like...I'm gonna start back drinking carrot juice and chlorophyll daily and hope they help with growth like before.


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Jan 5, 2010)

Im 10 weeks post, I have 2 more weeks to go. Im excited because this is my longest stretch. Next time I am going to stretch longer because this stretch was kinda easy. I used half wigs and cornrows to help me


----------



## Miss OhLaLa (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm DC'ing right now. I got a new flat iron because it was on sale so I am going to give it a go and get a proper length check.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 5, 2010)

I will be doing a dry DC today using Nexxus Humectress (its only a small amount left), CON purple, squirt of ApHogee 2 min, and coconut oil.

Then I will wash with Aphogee Damage Poo and then do a cowash with Salon Care Honey and Almond Conditioner to soften my hair up a little.


----------



## Poohbear (Jan 5, 2010)

Regimen: 
Shampoo & condition every 1-2 weeks. Detangle only when under running water from the showerhead.  Main hair style: flat-twisted bun. Moisturize and oil hair daily. Wear a satin scarf at night.

Products your using:
Aussie Moist Shampoo, Conditioner, and 3 Minute Miracle Deeeeep Conditioner
African Royale BRX Braid Spray and Hot Six Oil

Starting Hair Length:
APL

Goal Month: 
September 2010 

Pics for starting goal:

Straightened with heat September 2009:






Flat-twisted Bun January 2010:





Since I will be avoiding heat straightening, I'm going watch how big my bun gets during this year. However, I may take a monthly picture of stretching a section of hair during wash day.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 5, 2010)

Nelli04 said:


> Having major setbacks right now...my hair is so weird...its shedding like crazee and I don't know why...nothing I do is helping
> 
> I probably wont even be BSL til dec 2010...I had planned to be by August/Sept 2010...I keep having to push it back


 

Nelli04 just checking up and seeing if you've managed to get the shedding under control.


----------



## Mz_Zartavia (Jan 5, 2010)

Ok ladies I have to bow out graciously. I did a length check todayand I am already at BSL! I'll do a trim but it will still have me too close to BSL. 

Good Luck you guys!


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 5, 2010)

Mz_Zartavia said:


> Ok ladies I have to bow out graciously. I did a length check todayand I am already at BSL! I'll do a trim but it will still have me too close to BSL.
> 
> Good Luck you guys!


 

Congratulations Mz_Zartavia on reaching BSL!


----------



## nymane (Jan 5, 2010)

Mz_Zartavia said:


> Ok ladies I have to bow out graciously. I did a length check todayand I am already at BSL! I'll do a trim but it will still have me too close to BSL.
> 
> Good Luck you guys!



Congrats! Your progress is lovely


----------



## Mz_Zartavia (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks ladies!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 6, 2010)

Mz_Zartavia said:


> Ok ladies I have to bow out graciously. I did a length check todayand I am already at BSL! I'll do a trim but it will still have me too close to BSL.
> 
> Good Luck you guys!


 

Congratulations!! Next stop MBL!!


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jan 6, 2010)

regimen update: i needed to hide my hair from myself and give it a well-deserved break. i am rocking twists (with my own hair) for the remainder of the winter. i will leave them in 2 weeks at a time, moisturizing and sealing as needed. afterwards, i will wash, dc, detangle, and redo them. i have been wearing them in buns and updos mostly still because i want to keep the ends off my shoulders. i hope to be touching BSL by spring kickoff! lol


----------



## Endlesslegs (Jan 6, 2010)

is this challenge closed? If not I'm totally up for it


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 6, 2010)

You're more than welcome to join us.  Just post your reggie and starting pic.



Endlesslegs said:


> is this challenge closed? If not I'm totally up for it


----------



## Aspire (Jan 6, 2010)

Please count me in!!!  Will post my pic and reggie when I get home from traveling.  End of week.


----------



## Nelli04 (Jan 6, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> Nelli if you don't mind me asking what have you been trying to slow down your shedding? A lot of ladies swear by alter ego garlic treatment condish, some ladies are adding garlic powder to there conditioner and let it sit over night then rinse out with good results. I personally am having luck with tea rinsing. Hope this helps, good luck



I haven't done a whole lot, i was slightly exaggerating ...but I realli appreciate the advice...I thought decreasing the number of time i go to get my hair straightened and moisturizing it would work, but it hasn't.

I'll try the tea rinses though, since I do have tea at the house, thanks!


----------



## Nelli04 (Jan 6, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Nelli04 just checking up and seeing if you've managed to get the shedding under control.



I haven't yet, but I am going to try some new things other posters have informed me about.

I am also debating getting a sew in, in the back since that's where most of the breakage is...would that be a bad idea??


----------



## Katherina (Jan 6, 2010)

I am so excited about this challenge! My hair is in 4 bantu knots from last night. I straightened it 5 days ago. I have been using coconut oil, NTM, and LTR on it to moisturize. I will be washing it this weekend and won't straighten again until either July or December, depending on how my ends look. 

Last year my only goal was no heat, and I retained ~3 inches (I cut twice - about 1.5 inches each time). This year, I'm going to try to alternate braidouts/twistouts for a week with braids for 2 weeks. No fros or wngs & no cuts!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 6, 2010)

Tonight I used Silk Elements Silken Child Moisturizing Crème mixed with HS 14 in 1 and sealed with Hot Six Oil.
May have this same bun up until Friday when I cowash.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 6, 2010)

My protective style for the rest of the week. I crossed wrap my hair.


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Jan 6, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> My protective style for the rest of the week. I crossed wrap my hair.


 
This looks really good


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 6, 2010)

lawyer2be371 said:


> This looks really good


 

Thank you so much


----------



## Angelicus (Jan 6, 2010)

Hello. I want to be BSL in 2010 too. My hair has suffered greatly due to physical and environmental damage. I am debating whether to stretch for one more month or wear braids for 6 months. I'm so tired of doing my hair, sitting under the dryer for hours at a time, flat ironing, only to not have it look the way it did in 2005-2008. Wish me luck!


----------



## NorthernCalGal (Jan 6, 2010)

Just a quickie little update. I'm still undecided on a regimen. I am co-washing weekly and I get a press about every 3 weeks, but I'm still dealing with some breakage in the nape from a self-relax disaster last summer. I'm thinking the heat at that interval is not helping the nape.  In addition, I am trying to transition and I'm 25 weeks post relaxer. I BKT'd about 2 weeks ago and that has made the transition easier. I'm contemplating tree braids in February. I'm just an indecisive mess. I'm shooting to have a plan of attack by February 1.


----------



## aa9746 (Jan 6, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> My protective style for the rest of the week. I crossed wrap my hair.


 
Nice protective style! off to check your fotki, your hair looks both healthy and pretty


----------



## The Princess (Jan 6, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> My protective style for the rest of the week. I crossed wrap my hair.


 

Its pretty, for a min, i thought you cut your hair, until I looked closely.


----------



## The Princess (Jan 6, 2010)

Being Lazy tonight, just co washing. Im using CON Conditioner.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 6, 2010)

aa9746 said:


> Nice protective style! off to check your fotki, your hair looks both healthy and pretty


 
 Thanks, THe one in my siggy is mine, the ones in the 3 pictures is a Lace Front! 




The Princess said:


> Its pretty, for a min, i thought you cut your hair, until I looked closely.


 
Is that good, when you looked closely? I hope it's okay! it's my first lace front,  I am extremely happy.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 6, 2010)

Angelicus said:


> Hello. I want to be BSL in 2010 too. My hair has suffered greatly due to physical and environmental damage. I am debating whether to stretch for one more month or wear braids for 6 months. I'm so tired of doing my hair, sitting under the dryer for hours at a time, flat ironing, only to not have it look the way it did in 2005-2008. Wish me luck!


 
I'm sure  you will be BSL in know time, I remember stalking your album when I first found this board in 06" You have beautiful hair...


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jan 6, 2010)

i haven't even taken off my bonnet today lol. soooo lazy. i LOVE having these twists


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 6, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> My protective style for the rest of the week. I crossed wrap my hair.


 
This looks so cute and natural on you. Which brand is it. I've never worn a wig/lacefront, but if I could find one that looked natural and fairly price I think I would consider.

BTW:: It's wash night for me, I'm sitting under the dryer now doing a hot oil treatment. I've decided to add the hot oil everyweek now and see how that goes.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 6, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> This looks so cute and natural on you. Which brand is it. I've never worn a wig/lacefront, but if I could find one that looked natural and fairly price I think I would consider.
> 
> BTW:: It's wash night for me, I'm sitting under the dryer now doing a hot oil treatment. I've decided to add the hot oil everyweek now and see how that goes.


 

Thanks so much, I picked something I thought would look great, I have a heart shaped face so Split in the middle is good for us Heart faces and I love the angle. 

She is Called FreeTress Equal Elise Lace front, got her at Hair Sisters and I actually ordering another ASAP! My husband loves it, he was so impressed. LOL!


----------



## WaterMoccasin (Jan 7, 2010)

Want full BSL by end of summer 2010! 

I'm in the weaving it up challenge so that's one way I plan to get there...


----------



## Oasis (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm still trying to find a protective style that I can leave in for weeks _and_ wash frequently _and_  look good in.


----------



## MrsIQ (Jan 7, 2010)

Throwing some oil on my ends and bunning it up, just like everyday!   Was gonna do a HOT tonight but it's too cold.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jan 7, 2010)

DC'd on dry hair yesterday with ORS replenishing conditioner. Then I did a braid out, air dried overnight and pinned it up. Loving my texture right now, so nice and full!


----------



## Ms. Feliz (Jan 7, 2010)

I washed my hair yesterday. I had about 10-20 shed hairs  I don't even know this is normal but it seemed like it was just a lot. I think i'm going to need to add garlic to my wash next week. Does anyone have any tips on how they use garlic?


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 7, 2010)

Ms. Feliz said:


> I washed my hair yesterday. I had about 10-20 shed hairs  I don't even know this is normal but it seemed like it was just a lot. I think i'm going to need to add garlic to my wash next week. Does anyone have any tips on how they use garlic?


 
Girl that isn't bad, 50-100 is normal so your great.


----------



## Ms. Feliz (Jan 7, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Girl that isn't bad, 50-100 is normal so your great.



Oh okay, I was worried, I just kept seeing them.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 7, 2010)

Ms. Feliz said:


> Oh okay, I was worried, I just kept seeing them.


 
Daily though not every time you touch your hair I hope right?


----------



## Ms. Feliz (Jan 7, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Daily though not every time you touch your hair I hope right?



Yes, I only comb my hair once a day with a wide tooth comb so that's when I see them.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 7, 2010)

Ms. Feliz said:


> Yes, I only comb my hair once a day with a wide tooth comb so that's when I see them.


 

Oh then that is fine, I know how you feel. I don't even want to see one strand but 50-100 is normal.


----------



## cornell34 (Jan 7, 2010)

I would like to join!

Please add me to the list when you get a chance.

Regimen:

Monday: Moisturizing Deep Conditioner (add Alma Oil and Coconut Oil)/Moisture Co-Wash 
Wednesday: Co-Wash (Alternate weekly between Moisture and Protein Conditioner, if protein conditioner may follow with moisture conditioner just depending on how my hair feels) 
Friday or Saturday: Protein Deep Conditioner/Moisture Co-Wash (if protein conditioner co-wash used Wednesday will use something like ORS Replenishing Pak)
Massage scalp every T, Th, Su with Castor Oil
Moisturize and seal every day and night with moisturizer of choice and oil of choice)
Relax every 4 months w/ Phytospecific Index 1
Trim at every relaxer (may try to dust myself once every 2 months and search and destroy when needed)
Direct Heat 1x/4 mo. (at every relaxer) and December 31, 2009 for length check to see if I made it to BSL!!

Products your using:
Shampoo - Hair One Olive Oil for Dry Hair (will clarify 1x/mo, will try 50:50 Balanced Hydrating-Clarifying Shampoo)
Conditioners - AO GPB, Aphrogee 2-min, AO HR, GVP Conditioning Balm (until finished, will try Giovanni Smooth as Silk Conditioner) 
Oils - Castor Oil, Coconut Oil, Alma Oil 
Leave-In Conditioners - Chi Keratin Mist and HE LTR (after every wash/co-wash)
Moisturizer - S-curl (for buns), Neutrogena Silk Touch (for everything else) 

Starting Hair Length:
APL

Goal Month: 
December 2010

Pics for starting goal-

I have no pics yet.  I will have one this weekend.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 8, 2010)

Been bunning since Tuesday not trying to bother my hair too much.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 8, 2010)

Ms B Haven are you leaving your bun up or do you take it down at night and redo in the morning?


----------



## Truth (Jan 8, 2010)

I love winter protective styling, between my phony puff and my 2 big braids... BSL here I come!! hopefully


----------



## Ms. Feliz (Jan 8, 2010)

I love putting my hair in a donut bun.  it only takes me about 5 minutes to do it now. I wish it weren't so heavy, i'd probably sleep in it..


----------



## trendsetta25 (Jan 8, 2010)

Morning Ladies!!!
I'm planning on installing my weave today. This will be my PS until President's Week. I will post pics in this thread and the sew-in thread once I'm done....if it comes out good...lol


----------



## Khaiya (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm gonna do some twists in my hair today, that will be it for the next 2 weeks, i'll probably redo them next weekend.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello Ladies what do you have planned for the weekend?

I am washing and using up some conditioner trying to rid my closet of the products that have taken the back burner. Will do this tomorrow, laying off the APhogee 2 minute since My hair isn't shedding so I guess I don't need it anymore at this moment so I put it to the side, for now. 

Still wearing Elise this weekend!!!


----------



## Ms. Feliz (Jan 8, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Hello Ladies what do you have planned for the weekend?
> 
> I am washing and using up some conditioner trying to rid my closet of the products that have taken the back burner. Will do this tomorrow, laying off the APhogee 2 minute since My hair isn't shedding so I guess I don't need it anymore at this moment so I put it to the side, for now.
> 
> Still wearing Elise this weekend!!!




I did my first protein treatment on my hair today with eggs, mayo, EVOO, and conditioner. My hair feels strong. It was a little dry after I rinsed to I did a moisturizing DC. It's so hard trying to "get to know" my hair. I wish it would talk to me.  no really..I do.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jan 8, 2010)

lazy in my twists lol


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 8, 2010)

Ms. Feliz said:


> I did my first protein treatment on my hair today with eggs, mayo, EVOO, and conditioner. My hair feels strong. It was a little dry after I rinsed to I did a moisturizing DC. It's so hard trying to "get to know" my hair. I wish it would talk to me.  no really..I do.


 

It does though, it is like a silent language you just have to use your eyes and your hands for touching, 

I actually talk to my hair a little, just for fun, I am like: MY baby dry, you want some moisture, hmmm, you hungry you want some protein" LOL 

Yet I am nutts sometimes all in fun though!!!!


----------



## taz007 (Jan 8, 2010)

I just washed my hair with the Joico Clinicure system (first time using this).  I then sprayed my hair with the Joico Leavin reconstructor and sealed with Poranges mix (shea butter, EVCO and Vitamin E).


----------



## taz007 (Jan 8, 2010)

Does anyone here co-wash daily _AND _baggie? If so, how is it working for you?


----------



## Ms. Feliz (Jan 8, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> It does though, it is like a silent language you just have to use your eyes and your hands for touching,
> 
> I actually talk to my hair a little, just for fun, I am like: MY baby dry, you want some moisture, hmmm, you hungry you want some protein" LOL
> 
> Yet I am nutts sometimes all in fun though!!!!



that made my day


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jan 8, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Hello Ladies what do you have planned for the weekend?
> 
> I am washing and using up some conditioner trying to rid my closet of the products that have taken the back burner. Will do this tomorrow, laying off the APhogee 2 minute since My hair isn't shedding so I guess I don't need it anymore at this moment so I put it to the side, for now.
> 
> Still wearing Elise this weekend!!!


 
I am going to the salon this weekend. Just wash and have my hair in a protective style. I would love to hit BSL by this summer. I just might. So far so good.


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Jan 8, 2010)

I joined the MBL 2010 Challenge, but I think I may need to come in here first!

I'm currently transitioning to natural - 8 months in. 

My regimen is simple: 
cowash 2x/wk
DC 1x/wk
Coconut oil, Castor oil or EVOO daily
Flatiron 2x/month

I don't use any other products.

Protective style 5-7 days/wk

Starting pic (sorry it's so big, can someone pm me re: how to resize?)


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 8, 2010)

Today I dc under the steamer with Silicon mix, Motion's CPR, and a little AM for good measure. I'm tweaking my reegie a bit. I'm experimenting with adding Sulfur to my Ayurvedic oils.


----------



## Hair2Here (Jan 8, 2010)

taz007 said:


> Does anyone here co-wash daily _AND _baggie? If so, how is it working for you?


 
I do not wash daily but I do the baggy thingy every night.  I'm a natural.


----------



## Hair2Here (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm actually looking forward to this challenge but wanted to know what you ladies thought about my hair length.  I believe I have a ways to go to get to bsl???  I consider myself shoulder length?  Do you think so?  (You may have to double click on the pic to enlarge it). Check out my pic and let me know.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 8, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> Ms B Haven are you leaving your bun up or do you take it down at night and redo in the morning?


Leave it up, just make it looser.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 8, 2010)

Hair2Here said:


> I'm actually looking forward to this challenge but wanted to know what you ladies thought about my hair length. I believe I have a ways to go to get to bsl??? I consider myself shoulder length? Do you think so? (You may have to double click on the pic to enlarge it). Check out my pic and let me know.


 

Your hair look past SL to me. I think you can make it this year.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 8, 2010)

Ms. Feliz said:


> I did my first protein treatment on my hair today with eggs, mayo, EVOO, and conditioner. My hair feels strong. It was a little dry after I rinsed to I did a moisturizing DC. *It's so hard trying to "get to know" my hair. I wish it would talk to me.  no really..I do*.


 
This is how I feel.....


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 8, 2010)

I just cowashed my hair with HE HH, will braid it after its dry some and wear a braidout bun til Tuesday.


----------



## Ms. Feliz (Jan 8, 2010)

Hair2Here said:


> I'm actually looking forward to this challenge but wanted to know what you ladies thought about my hair length.  I believe I have a ways to go to get to bsl???  I consider myself shoulder length?  Do you think so?  (You may have to double click on the pic to enlarge it). Check out my pic and let me know.



Your hair looks like it could almost be armpit length, I can't really tell where your line start because of how you're holding your arms but that hair is looking good.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 8, 2010)

Ladies The list is updated and complete if I forgot anyone I apologize. The count is 219. WOW, Ladies we are coming at BSL with a Bang, lol. 

Anyone I forgot today I will add. Others Just introduce yourself this thread has no dead line.


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2010)

I would like to join. I hope I am not too late.

Products your using: ORS carrot oil, Infusium 23, self made spray, shea butter, aphogee keratin spray

Starting Hair Length: almost APL in the back, almost shoulder length in the front
Goal Month: BSL by July

Pics for starting goal- I am wearing a weave and will post when I take it out, but I'm not far from the pics in my fotki


----------



## LeNghtyDreAms (Jan 8, 2010)

Im in  I had already made bsl as of dec 20th 2009, but I wanted a new do for the new year, I asked for face framing layers and side bangs but told her i wanted to keep my lenght, she cut off 3 1/2 inches! Im back at barely scraping APL now,  wah. So now i should hopefully be bsl by dec 2010 bc my hair grows slow.


 I dont have regimen yet bc i jus got this hair cut dont know how its gonna look natural, so depending on that Im either gonna:

prepoo with honey,coconutoil mix
 shampoo then deep condition under soft bonnet
 Air dry then flar iron

or

Co wash every other day, and every weekend use prepoo mix, wash, deep condition under soft bonnet dryer and then air dry

I also plan to step up my water game and go on a hair diet  incorporating more hair conscieous foods.


----------



## Aspire (Jan 8, 2010)

Here is reg.  I am so excited.  One year ago, I would have thought this goal impossible.  Now I am sooooo psyched!!! 

*Regimen:*
Daily: _Moisturize and seal nightly_
2x Week: _Cleanse and Condition_
Weekly: _Deep Condition_
Monthly: _Henna/Cassia Mix_
90 Days: _Relaxer and Dusting_

Always: *No Direct Heat*

I will be using a mixture of MT/CO/Amla oil to moisturize and seal at least every other night.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 9, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> *Hello Ladies what do you have planned for the weekend?*
> 
> I am washing and using up some conditioner trying to rid my closet of the products that have taken the back burner. Will do this tomorrow, laying off the APhogee 2 minute since My hair isn't shedding so I guess I don't need it anymore at this moment so I put it to the side, for now.
> Still wearing Elise this weekend!!!


 
I since Sunday is wash day I will be doing a deep condish with the NTM Deep recovery mask I bought  a wk or so ago. I've been dying to use it. 



taz007 said:


> Does anyone here co-wash daily _AND _baggie? If so, how is it working for you?


 
Since I've started exercising 5 days a wk I cowash 2days and rinse the other 5 days but starting next week I will start cowashing everyday, only  because I want to make sure the sweat is not drying out my hair. Thankfully we have been having 70degree weather, once we go down to the 60's I don't know what I'm going to do, cuz that's to freakin cold.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 9, 2010)

quote
I since Sunday is wash day I will be doing a deep condish with the NTM Deep recovery mask I bought a wk or so ago. I've been dying to use it. 



Since I've started exercising 5 days a wk I cowash 2days and rinse the other 5 days but starting next week I will start cowashing everyday, only because I want to make sure the sweat is not drying out my hair. Thankfully we have been having 70degree weather, once we go down to the 60's I don't know what I'm going to do, cuz that's to freakin cold.[/


 I wish 60 degrees was here in NJ instead of 22 degrees now that is COLD, I figure you in the Florida direction, I am hating right now wanting the warmth, LOL!


----------



## Ms. Feliz (Jan 9, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> quote
> I since Sunday is wash day I will be doing a deep condish with the NTM Deep recovery mask I bought a wk or so ago. I've been dying to use it.
> 
> 
> ...



Boy do I miss Florida =/ it's 30 degrees in Savannah and it's windy as I don't know what here.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 9, 2010)

Right now I am sitting with my Conditioning Cap on and Silk Elements Megasilk in the green tub since last week I didn't use any deep conditioner. I did avoid the Aphogee 2 minute not for any bad reason just because my hair doesn't need it at the moment. 

I am continuing to use up the products, I have misplaced my Jojoba oil in all the Product chaos.


I have until 11:47 then I will rinse this out, it's the weekend before my birthday, I figure I'd wash/blow and flat iron, but then that is all my heat passes for the rest of the month, HUH, I'd be very nervous, I'd try to stretch this 2 weeks or 10 days the most. 

Right now I am just rambling on so let me sit and lurk while I wait to rinse this conditioner out of my head.


----------



## TriniGrl (Jan 9, 2010)

sign me up!


----------



## The Princess (Jan 9, 2010)

Well Im about to wash my hair with a new shampoo Elasta QP Shampoo for relaxed hair followed by Lekair cholesterol. Usually I would deep condition on dry hair, but I haven't washed m hair in over a week, but I did co wash this week.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jan 9, 2010)

Just did my weekly wash and sealed with some jbco. My hair feels so soft. This stuff is a def keeper.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 9, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> quote
> I since Sunday is wash day I will be doing a deep condish with the NTM Deep recovery mask I bought a wk or so ago. I've been dying to use it.
> 
> 
> ...


 
No I'm in Los Angeles,..


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 9, 2010)

BronxJazzy said:


> Just did my weekly wash and sealed with some jbco. My hair feels so soft. This stuff is a def keeper.


 
Girl, JBCO is my boyfriend. I love love love it, I do my weekly hot oil treatment with JBCO, I apply it on my scalp and length of hair, cap it and sit under dryer for 15mins, soft and supply...


----------



## beans4reezy (Jan 9, 2010)

Just washed and dc'd my hair. I am air drying in twists. Need to get braids (extensions) soon to take my mind off of my newest goal- BSL.


----------



## Reecie (Jan 9, 2010)

Still bunning it up 24/7.  I am almost at the 100 day mark for continuous bunning.  I can't wait to wear it down at the end of February, when I relax.  I am currently at 6 weeks post and am stretching for 11 weeks total.  I currently have 1 inch of NG (I measured) and I give credit to my exercise/vitamin regimen. I can't wait to see my results in February. 

Last night I Prepooed with EVOO for 1 hour, shampooed with Keracare Hydrating/Detangling ,and Deep Conditioned for 1 Hour with AOHSR.

My hair went right back into my airdried double bun.  I am still moisturizing and sealing 2x a day.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 10, 2010)

Today I did my double tea rinse, now I'm sitting here with Suave Humectant and Aussie Moist slathered on. I'll rinse air dry and seal with various Ayurvedic oils, Castor oil, and and LTR leave in.


----------



## Khaiya (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm in twists, they'll be in for a week or 2 so until i take them down i'm just moisturizing and massaging daily.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jan 10, 2010)

my beloved Pantene Time Renewal Replenishing Mask (my DC) was on sale at CVS. And I am out. It was a sign! I picked up one lol


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 10, 2010)

I am just bunning til Tuesday.....


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jan 10, 2010)

I am getting so antsy. i have only had these twists in a week and really want to make it 2 weeks but i am so used to doing my hair at LEAST once a week...


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 10, 2010)

I flatironed my hair this weekend, nothing major, large sections so I didn't get close but my ends are bad, I can't wait until february 6 to get this mess trimmed. But I made a purchase of $3.00 on HE Long Term Relationship Leave in Conditioner and let me say it made my ends look like I just trimmed them, but I am not great at masking, it will do for the next few weeks until my appt.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 10, 2010)

It's wash night, I'm sittin under the dyer now with JBCO on my hair and scalp for the next 15mins


----------



## Kellum (Jan 10, 2010)

Checking in: I'm doing yarn braids in my hair. I started Thursday evening and I'm still not finished. I plan on keeping them in for about 2 1/2 to 3 months and just redo the edges. I'm gonna moisturize daily, and wash weekly, and dc.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jan 10, 2010)

taking these twists out. maybe the next set can last 2 weeks lol


----------



## jujubelle (Jan 10, 2010)

Now I don't know where my hair is gonna be at the end of the year. I basically started over and trimme my hair to a little below neck length. But my hair is a lot healthier, shinier, and fuller. I plan on keeping extensions in so if I can get an inch a month I can hopefully be grazin bra strap by dec.


----------



## bestblackgirl (Jan 10, 2010)

i just got braids put in to help me with my 6-month stretch. i hope to keep them until end of March if they can last that long. and i'll get a relaxer in April to see how far away i am from BSL


----------



## The Princess (Jan 10, 2010)

I have decided that im going through with my 6 month stretch. I know its going to be hard, but its a challenge, that im ready for. 

Can someone tell me some products that are good for slip. I been looking at youtube videos and researching on here. 

The last time I stretch was for 14 weeks, close to 4 months. I felt I could have went longer. 

So far, when im past 8 weeks I use Silicon Mix Leave in, excellent for slip. Im thinking about purchasing some Lacio Lacio or will I be wasting my money.

Basically, I wear my bun 99.9 percent of the time. I go to the hairdresser once a month. To get a flatiron. The only heat I use is when I go to the hairdresser.

I co wash with V05 conditioners and DC weekly and shampoo weekly. 

Im six weeks now. 

So any products advice.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 10, 2010)

The Princess said:


> I have decided that im going through with my 6 month stretch. I know its going to be hard, but its a challenge, that im ready for.
> 
> Can someone tell me some products that are good for slip. I been looking at youtube videos and researching on here.
> 
> ...


 
I actually feel like i can go longer as well. I think next time since I am in dire need of a Cut and I travel far to get it I am getting my relaxer but Next time I think I am going to try to hold out for 6-8 months attempt to self trim, attempt next time.

I use the Argan oil, and deep condition with Silk Elements, and my hair is ubber soft.


----------



## The Princess (Jan 10, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I actually feel like i can go longer as well. I think next time since I am in dire need of a Cut and I travel far to get it I am getting my relaxer but Next time I think I am going to try to hold out for 6-8 months attempt to self trim, attempt next time.
> 
> I use the Argan oil, and deep condition with *Silk Elements*, and my hair is ubber soft.


 
Thats shows all products are not for everyone. I tried the SE and it did nothing for my hair. I used it during my last stretch, my hair did not get soft at all. erplexed Luckily I only bought the sample size.


----------



## Charlie555 (Jan 11, 2010)

Just checking in.  I have added co washing with Suave to my reggie and I love it!  Still rocking my half wigs.  I am already loving the new growth I see since my hair was braided on 12/31.  I can't wait to see where I am at the end of the month.  My next wash day is Wednesday and it can't come fast enough!  I jsut love letting the water run over my cornrows


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 11, 2010)

LOL, I told my husband. Wash Day can't come fast enough this week started off not so great so I need my therapy, which is wash day!!!! Wash the week down the drain


----------



## danigurl18 (Jan 11, 2010)

today is wash day for me! finally took out the weave and am going to get it installed again soon


----------



## charmtreese (Jan 11, 2010)

Yesterday was my wash day.  I finally got a chance to use the entire clinicure system.  So far I really like it.  This was my first wash after my relaxer...Im sooo happy I got some of my fullness back!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 11, 2010)

The Princess said:


> Thats shows all products are not for everyone. I tried the SE and it did nothing for my hair. I used it during my last stretch, my hair did not get soft at all. erplexed Luckily I only bought the sample size.


 

Wow, did you use the one in the Creme tub, I love that one. I bought the one in the green tub but it's not as great as the one in the Creme. I will use the two tubs I have now and only get the Creme Tub, I love it.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 11, 2010)

The Princess said:


> Thats shows all products are not for everyone. *I tried the SE and it did nothing for my hair*. I used it during my last stretch, my hair did not get soft at all. erplexed Luckily I only bought the sample size.


 

Me neither It seemed like it just sat on top of my hair and made it hard. I took that mess back to Sally's.


----------



## The Princess (Jan 11, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Wow, did you use the one in the Creme tub, I love that one. I bought the one in the green tub but it's not as great as the one in the Creme. I will use the two tubs I have now and only get the Creme Tub, I love it.


 

Yeah, I bought both the Ultra moisturizing and the regular kind. Im thinking I should have gotton the olive oil one. I think all DCs should come in sample sizes. I only wasted 4 bucks for two.


----------



## The Princess (Jan 11, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Me neither It seemed like it just sat on top of my hair and made it hard. I took that mess back to Sally's.


 

I know that feeling. I was mad too. Cause I was 12-13 weeks post. Thinking I was about to get soft NG. I was hot both times.


----------



## The Princess (Jan 11, 2010)

Well I went to Trade Secrets today and bought myself some Redken Smooth Down Butter Treat and Matrix Conditioning Balm(I got the big size for half the price, it was on sale 50% off).

Im getting myself ready for this 6 month stretch. I hope these two products work for me. We will see, I heard alot of great reviews on both. 

I have a couple of other items in my stash, that I will know work, but they are always swtiching up formula around here, have to search for new things that work.


----------



## Soulberry (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey guys yesterday was wash day and my hair is growing pretty fast from bunning and baggying with JBCO
I'm on my way to BSL
This is my starting pic


----------



## NikStarrr (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm putting myself on a no-heat challenge until April.  The past couple months I've flat ironed my hair a little more than usual.  I'm feeling guilty. haha  It's currently straight right this moment.  I'm going to wash and deep condition tomorrow, and switch back to wearing my braidouts, buns, and twists for the next few months.


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Jan 12, 2010)

Used the Redken Smooth Down condish for last night's cowash and my hair is loving me for it! I didn't use any oils or other products afterward and today, my hair still feels very soft and moisturized. This stuff is a keeper.


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 12, 2010)

UpDaTe: Today is 3 weeks that I've had my weave. Everything is looking good for now.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 12, 2010)

The Princess said:


> Yeah, I bought both the Ultra moisturizing and the regular kind. Im thinking I should have gotton the olive oil one. I think all DCs should come in sample sizes. I only wasted 4 bucks for two.


 

They have the sample sizes. I am sorry it didn't work for you. I don't like to waste any money 1 penny even so I feel yah on the waste part. I never tried the Cholesterol kind I was very interested in trying it.


----------



## Kellum (Jan 12, 2010)

I finished my yarn braids last night. OMG it took forever, but I love them. I won't be taking these down for at least 2 to 3 months. I'm just gonna redo the front edges every 3 weeks to a month. When I do take them down, I plan letting my hair rest for a few weeks and then do my touch up. Hopefully I will be BSL then. 

Here are the pics. 
http://public.fotki.com/kbaw/2010/protective-and-low-/yarn-braidsgenie-locs/


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 12, 2010)

Kellum said:


> I finished my yarn braids last night. OMG it took forever, but I love them. I won't be taking these down for at least 2 to 3 months. I'm just gonna redo the front edges every 3 weeks to a month. When I do take them down, I plan letting my hair rest for a few weeks and then do my touch up. Hopefully I will be BSL then.
> 
> Here are the pics.
> http://public.fotki.com/kbaw/2010/protective-and-low-/yarn-braidsgenie-locs/


 

They turned out really cute. I especially like the twisted updo.


----------



## Priss Pot (Jan 12, 2010)

I can't wait to achieve BSL.  I'm going to bun my way through it.  I'm still hoping by the summer.


----------



## trendsetta25 (Jan 12, 2010)

Kellum said:


> I finished my yarn braids last night. OMG it took forever, but I love them. I won't be taking these down for at least 2 to 3 months. I'm just gonna redo the front edges every 3 weeks to a month. When I do take them down, I plan letting my hair rest for a few weeks and then do my touch up. Hopefully I will be BSL then.
> 
> Here are the pics.
> http://public.fotki.com/kbaw/2010/protective-and-low-/yarn-braidsgenie-locs/




you have skillz!!!!! :notworthy


----------



## Kellum (Jan 12, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> They turned out really cute. I especially like the twisted updo.



Thanks, the updo took me all of maybe 5 minutes to do. I love these braids.



trendsetta25 said:


> you have skillz!!!!! :notworthy


Aw thanks  It took forever to do but I'm glad I didn't give up.


----------



## The Princess (Jan 12, 2010)

sipp100 said:


> Used the Redken Smooth Down condish for last night's cowash and my hair is loving me for it! I didn't use any oils or other products afterward and today, my hair still feels very soft and moisturized. This stuff is a keeper.


 

Are you referring you the Redken Smooth Down Butter Treat, I hope I get the same results. I bought some yesterday too.


----------



## The Princess (Jan 12, 2010)

Tonight I washed w/CON Shampoo (Old Version-Green Label) 

Conditioned with Suave Professionals Sleek Conditioner,

Seal with Hairveda Vatika Frosting and oil my scalp with Hairveda Costota Shakikki Oil (sp).

The Suave Professional Sleek Conditioner is great. This was my first time using it and I was instantly impressed. My hair was very smooth, sleek and felt very moisturized. My hair has been really dry, and it seemed like I DC-of how moisturized it felt. This will be apart of my stable. It does what it says on the bottle. 

I add a little more on my hair after I rinse out. 

Also this stuff was only a 1.50 at the store I bought it from. I wasn't expecting that much smoothness and conditioned from it.


----------



## The Princess (Jan 12, 2010)

Kellum said:


> I finished my yarn braids last night. OMG it took forever, but I love them. I won't be taking these down for at least 2 to 3 months. I'm just gonna redo the front edges every 3 weeks to a month. When I do take them down, I plan letting my hair rest for a few weeks and then do my touch up. Hopefully I will be BSL then.
> 
> Here are the pics.
> http://public.fotki.com/kbaw/2010/protective-and-low-/yarn-braidsgenie-locs/


 

WOW, I like it. You did an excellent job. Its very full too.


----------



## The Princess (Jan 12, 2010)

Soulberry said:


> Hey guys yesterday was wash day and my hair is growing pretty fast from bunning and baggying with JBCO
> I'm on my way to BSL
> This is my starting pic


 

Look like you will make BSL way before DEC 10. Keep it up.


----------



## Soulberry (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks I hope to get there by June


----------



## Aspire (Jan 13, 2010)

Kellum said:


> I finished my yarn braids last night. OMG it took forever, but I love them. I won't be taking these down for at least 2 to 3 months. I'm just gonna redo the front edges every 3 weeks to a month. When I do take them down, I plan letting my hair rest for a few weeks and then do my touch up. Hopefully I will be BSL then.
> 
> Here are the pics.
> http://public.fotki.com/kbaw/2010/protective-and-low-/yarn-braidsgenie-locs/




Oh wow!  Beautiful!  I always wondered what yarn braids were.

I am traveling for work and left my hair bag home.  I so freaked out last night because I have no idea where to get anything.  So what am I doing - Neutrogena lotion for moisture and seal.  I will need to clarify when I get home.  Is this insane, will I go bald?


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 13, 2010)

Kellum said:


> I finished my yarn braids last night. OMG it took forever, but I love them. I won't be taking these down for at least 2 to 3 months. I'm just gonna redo the front edges every 3 weeks to a month. When I do take them down, I plan letting my hair rest for a few weeks and then do my touch up. Hopefully I will be BSL then.
> 
> Here are the pics.
> http://public.fotki.com/kbaw/2010/protective-and-low-/yarn-braidsgenie-locs/


 
Girl your braids are GORGEOUS, I wish I had these type of skills...


----------



## panamoni (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi, I'm going to withdraw from this challenge and just focus on making APL this year -- BSL in 2011 for sure.  HHG ladies!!


----------



## Kellum (Jan 13, 2010)

Aspire said:


> Oh wow! Beautiful! I always wondered what yarn braids were.
> 
> I am traveling for work and left my hair bag home. I so freaked out last night because I have no idea where to get anything. So what am I doing - Neutrogena lotion for moisture and seal. I will need to clarify when I get home. Is this insane, will I go bald?


 
I don't think you will go bald at all. You'll probably just have to wash your hair when you get home from traveling.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 13, 2010)

I have my hair in 4 cornrows will leave like this until nxt Tuesday and then redo, the braids are hidden by Bali Girl.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jan 13, 2010)

I decided to henna my hair today. I got some new conditioners to mix with the henna. We'll see how it turns out. Either than that I've been following my regimen to religiously. My hair is def getting thicker.


----------



## ceebee3 (Jan 13, 2010)

I've been adding conditioner to my dry hair every night to keep it moisturized and then I've been rinsing in the shower.

My hair is really loving this.  I've been doing it for the last 3 1/2 weeks to combat a dryness problem I had after henna.

I've also been protective styling 24/7 for a while.  I have a salon appointment next friday so I hope that I finally made APL.   Back in October I think I was about 4 inches from BSL.


I'll post pics next week.


----------



## guudhair (Jan 13, 2010)

Checking in...washed my hair today...lost lots of hair detangling...I'm gonna wear a bun until I relax next week then go back to wearing a twistout bun...still aiming for BSL by Oct...


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 14, 2010)

Still in these braids and mosturizing daily.


----------



## julzinha (Jan 15, 2010)

Regimen: Crown and Glory: Braid Extensions until I reach BSL stretched
While in Braids: Moisturize with Braid Spray Mix almost everyday and wash scalp two to three times a week.
Out of Braid: Clarify with giovanni green tea, then use a moisturizing shampoo. Then Aphogee 2 min, then two dcs afterward.
 
Products your using: While in Braids: African Royale Braid Spray or Daily Doctor(old forumla) mixed with Infusium 23 and Aphogee Green Tea.
Giovanni Tea Tree for Scalp shampoo.

Starting Hair Length: SL

Goal Month: June- I CAN DO IT!!!

Pics for starting goal- sorry no digital camera for pic


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 15, 2010)

The Princess said:


> Yeah, I bought both the Ultra moisturizing and the regular kind. Im thinking I should have gotton the olive oil one. I think all DCs should come in sample sizes. I only wasted 4 bucks for two.


 

You didn't like the SE Megasilk Moisturizing Treatment?    Do you need help getting it off your hands?


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 15, 2010)

Sitting her with a baggy on my head, but SO just came and said if I don't have any conditioner on my hair I better not be coming to bed with it on my head.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm going to prepoo my hair with Brahmi oil tonight and take my twists down.  Then I'll DC tomorrow and probaby do another set of twists.  My thing is that I need to be more creative before I become bored.


----------



## NikStarrr (Jan 15, 2010)

Yesterday, CW'd and did a braidout.  It came out great.  I forgot how much I love my braidouts.  No heat (specifically, flat iron) until April--I should be able to do it.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 15, 2010)

Esq.2B said:


> You didn't like the SE Megasilk Moisturizing Treatment?  Do you need help getting it off your hands?


 
LOL, I love it also! It is my weekly love!



Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I'm going to prepoo my hair with Brahmi oil tonight and take my twists down. Then I'll DC tomorrow and probaby do another set of twists. My thing is that I need to be more creative before I become bored.


 
I think this has been the number 1 reason I always cut my hair. I get bored and the grow out process is more exciting.  Wierd I know.




NikStar said:


> Yesterday, CW'd and did a braidout. It came out great. I forgot how much I love my braidouts. No heat (specifically, flat iron) until April--I should be able to do it.


 
Good job, I tried the braid out and Hated one side, I can't bare thinking I am going to have a nice hair style and then half the head looks great and the other half looks like a rat's nest. HUH, I just wish I could get the results you ladies get, because I want to reduce the heat....  I am so sad....


----------



## NikStarrr (Jan 15, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Good job, I tried the braid out and Hated one side, I can't bare thinking I am going to have a nice hair style and then half the head looks great and the other half looks like a rat's nest. HUH, I just wish I could get the results you ladies get, because I want to reduce the heat....  I am so sad....



Practice makes perfect!  You have to keep trying until you find out which "strategy" works best for you.  Some do box braids, some cornrow, some roll the ends, others don't.  Eventually you'll figure out what works best.


----------



## BrickCityBlues (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm in!

Regimen:

Products your using:

Starting Hair Length: SL nearing APL

Goal Month: June?

Pics for starting goal- 
[url=http://www.pikistrips.com/clicked/31862528][img]http://hosted.pikistrips.com/comic_strip/s/image/31/862/528/comic-p.jpg[/url][/IMG]


----------



## discodumpling (Jan 15, 2010)

I lightly flat ironed & trimmed today. I haven't had a good trim in over a year. I trimmed about an inch & don't plan to flat iron until the end of the year for my BSL length check. 
I can't wait to wash my napps back in & twist my hair up for another 2 weeks!


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 15, 2010)

NikStar said:


> Practice makes perfect! You have to keep trying until you find out which "strategy" works best for you. Some do box braids, some cornrow, some roll the ends, others don't. Eventually you'll figure out what works best.


 

 I'm going to give it another shot in a few weeks and try with the box braids and no rollers, last time I tried corn rows with rollers. I definitely would love the alternate style. Thanks


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 16, 2010)

I am totally BUMMED, today I washed my hair and was trying my coconut oil I put the bottle in hot water, and though it was going to come out creamy and after washing and I turned the bottle if poured out, BUMMER, then I used my hair to clean the mess up and splashed what felt into my hand on my hair, it was heck to dry it, and it dryed nice but darn it, it feels SOOOO heavy right now, I am hoping within a few days it dries out. How do you ladies use coconut oil?

Next week I have to clarify!


----------



## bimtheduck (Jan 16, 2010)

I was lazy last week... Washed w sulfate free shampoo, DC over night w matrix biolage ultra moisturizing balm.  Paul Mitchell the conditioner, Redken anti snap, HE none of your frizzness, and a little biosilk all mixed together in my hand as a leave in. Sealed with coconut oil.


Today I co washed w/ HE LTR and DC for an hour w/ no heat w/ Matrix Biolage, applied my leave ins:redken anti snap, frizz creme, Paul Mitchell the conditiner and biosilk. Now I'm waiting for it to air dry. Plan on rubbing some nourish & shine through it later when its all dry and purty .


----------



## The Princess (Jan 16, 2010)

Im sitting under my heat cap with Matrix Conditioning Balm mixed with Aphogee Kertain 2 min. Hopefully the Matrix does what it says on the jar.  

Just to add, my hair was still soft from the Suave Sleek Conditioner (Its version of Matrix) I used this week to conditioned with. Suave Seek Conditioner is a winner for me.


Well I just rinsed out the conditioner. It really soften my NG. I had slip as well. Its great to me. I read the some views, and some like it, some hate it. Its not in between.  I can see this replacing at least two of my other DCs. So this is great and I like thats its in a tub. I will be going back tomorrow to Trade Secret to get one more, while they still have the 50% off sell.


----------



## The Princess (Jan 16, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I am totally BUMMED, today I washed my hair and was trying my coconut oil I put the bottle in hot water, and though it was going to come out creamy and after washing and I turned the bottle if poured out, BUMMER, then I used my hair to clean the mess up and splashed what felt into my hand on my hair, it was heck to dry it, and it dryed nice but darn it, it feels SOOOO heavy right now, I am hoping within a few days it dries out. How do you ladies use coconut oil?
> 
> Next week I have to clarify!


 
I really like coconut oil. I realize from what I read, that it keeps protein in the hair. I use it to mix with with my conditioners. I sometimes prepoo with it (when I remember too). I keep it in my rotation, cause I know its good for the hair. Along with Olive Oil.


----------



## The Princess (Jan 16, 2010)

Esq.2B said:


> You didn't like the SE Megasilk Moisturizing Treatment?  Do you need help getting it off your hands?


 

Naw, my hair didn't care for it. I bought the sample size.


----------



## latingirly020488 (Jan 16, 2010)

oh my I just remembered im in this challenge when I saw my name on the list!! I have no idea what lenght my hair is right now because I am wearing a weave and will be removing it next month Febuary 13,2010. I am very close to APL will have lenght checked when I remove my weave. I hope to be BSL by December 2010!!


----------



## beans4reezy (Jan 16, 2010)

Today, I prepoo'd with VO5 Mositure Milks then did an Aphogee 2 step hard protien (forgot how messy this could get!)
I am now DC'ing with a mix of Nexxus Humectress and WEN sweet almond it.


----------



## ceebee3 (Jan 16, 2010)

I love the Suave Matrix knockoff, it smells so good and detangles my hair so well.  I like most of the Suave professional line, they're so cheap too.



The Princess said:


> Im sitting under my heat cap with Matrix Conditioning Balm mixed with Aphogee Kertain 2 min. Hopefully the Matrix does what it says on the jar.
> 
> Just to add, my hair was still soft from the Suave Sleek Conditioner (Its version of Matrix) I used this week to conditioned with. Suave Seek Conditioner is a winner for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Jan 16, 2010)

Please, please say I'm not too late!!!!
Hi!!!

Regimen:
Shampoo 1x a week 
DC 1x a week using indirect heat for 30 minutes
Co-Wash 2x a week (3x during the summer)
Air drying (the only heat will be used during salon visits for relaxing 3x a year or very special occasions) - I use the scarf method
Relaxing 3x a year (1 down, 2 to go)
15 week stretches
Use a Leave-In Conditioner
Dust/Lightly Trim as needed
Moisturize and seal 


Products your using: 
NTM Silky Touch Leave-In 
Coconut and castor oils
HE's Long-Term Relationship Leave-In
VO5 Moisture Milk in Strawberries and Cream 
NTM Deep Recovery Mask
NTM Creamy Shampoo 
MNT Original Shampoo
MNT Original Conditioner


Starting Hair Length: APL

Goal Month: September 2010

Pics for starting goal- See avatar (My hair's curled under)


----------



## Ms. Feliz (Jan 16, 2010)

I did a protein treatment today with ORS hair mayo. It was ok, my hair still seemed limp after I rinsed it out. My last protein treatment was with 1 egg, mayo, EVOO, and conditioner, I think that was a little better so I guess i'll need to stick with a hardcore protein. I blow dried my hair on low/cold. I forgot how good it feels to blow dry .


----------



## Aspire (Jan 16, 2010)

Henna gloss overnight and DC'd this morning.  Debating a trim . . . .


----------



## theislandoll (Jan 17, 2010)

Two more weeks (Jan 31st) until I relax my hair. It's hard for me not to play with my new growth. I'm hoping to finally be APL 

Every time I stretch my relaxer to 12 weeks, my mom always says my hair is going to fall out for waiting so long.  I've been doing this for the past year by the way.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 18, 2010)

Just checking in with my BSL sistaz, nothing exciting to report, sunday was wash day did the usual.


----------



## The Princess (Jan 18, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> Just checking in with my BSL sistaz, nothing exciting to report, sunday was wash day *did the usual*.


 

Whats the usual?


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 18, 2010)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Still in these braids and mosturizing daily.


 
Will be wasing hair tomorrow.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 18, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I am totally BUMMED, today I washed my hair and was trying my coconut oil I put the bottle in hot water, and though it was going to come out creamy and after washing and I turned the bottle if poured out, BUMMER, then I used my hair to clean the mess up and splashed what felt into my hand on my hair, it was heck to dry it, and it dryed nice but darn it, it feels SOOOO heavy right now, I am hoping within a few days it dries out. How do you ladies use coconut oil?
> 
> Next week I have to clarify!


 
When its liquid I only use a dime to nickel size and when its solid I just use a finger to scoop a little out and rub btwn my hands.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jan 18, 2010)

I have braided my hair up in cornrows. Hopefully, I can keep these bad boys in my hair for 4- 6 wks. I'm really glad I gave myself a 2 step protien treatment to give my hair some strength.


----------



## bestblackgirl (Jan 18, 2010)

i'm in extension braid now. hopefully i can keep them until the beginning of March. i will be 15 weeks post tomorrow


----------



## NorthernCalGal (Jan 18, 2010)

Just checking in. 27 weeks today. Put in my own BKT. I'm the worst flat-ironer/blow dryer, so my results are just so so. I noticed some breakage in the crown. Plus my scalp is full of flakes. I'm not sure the cause at this point. I've been a bit lazy with my nightime routine and I haven't been co-washing like I once was. I'm thinking that could be the culprit. I have a black tie affair with my DH at the end of this month, then I plan on braiding my hair for at least 6-8 weeks. My hair really needs a break from everything.


----------



## nymane (Jan 18, 2010)

Checking in 22 weeks post...yesterday I poo'ed, DC'ed with Silicon Mix   and air dried in 8 braids.


----------



## Khaiya (Jan 18, 2010)

Checking in, i'm 13 weeks post relaxer now (i'm transitioning) I flat ironed over the weekend and my hair has reverted a bit but is still holding up pretty well so i've just been moisturizing and sealing daily. I'll wash over the coming weekend and do some twists or cornrows.


----------



## ceebee3 (Jan 18, 2010)

I haven't done a length check since October.  

My hair has been kind of dry since my last henna treatment so I've been deep conditioning and doing conditioner rinses for about a month now.

I have a salon appointment on Friday so I'll post pics then.  I am currently with 22 weeks post.


----------



## Ms. Feliz (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm uhh..18 days post  kinda upset i've got new growth already, now I can't sweat. j/k. I wore my hair down today for the first time in a while since it was warm outside, and it felt refreshing.


----------



## Prayin4FullWL2012 (Jan 18, 2010)

*Hello everyone I, would like to join this challenge. my starting picture is in my avatar. 
The growth aides I will be using are Mega Tek/ OCT, mixed with peppermint oil. I will be co-washing at least 3x a week, and dc'ing everytime. with cornrows still in place. I will be moisturizing every night, if I have time in the morning I will do it then too. I will not be using heat, or perms for a long while. I have not had a perm since 10/31/09 ,which makes me 11 weeks post, so I am trying to go as long as I can. The way that I baggy is I place a shower cap on after I do my nightly treatment and then place a silk scarf on top. I have to be in this challenge, because I have been stuck at the same length for ever, but I also stop taking care of my hair due to major problems at home. Thank you JJaemia for allowing me to be in this challenge. Ohh and Hi Khayia.*


----------



## Nelli04 (Jan 18, 2010)

still battling breakage...some of my hair is SL now in the back...and the front is still past APL...u think I should just get a hair cut?? where its longer in the front and shorter in the back and just start fresh???


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jan 19, 2010)

straightening for the remainder of the winter. but not wearing it bone-straight. I am setting it in 4 braids overnight for a wavy look. i want to give my edges a break from the constant natural bunning. straightened bunning (or at least a ponytail) is less stress. and my hair was drying out too quickly in its natural state in this cold. my ends were thinning out. keeping it straight 2 weeks at a time. i am contemplating whether i will wear in natural for a week, or at least a few days, before i straighten again, but probably not lol


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh wow Nelli I'm sorry to hear that...


----------



## Maracujá (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm also in the Braids 2010 challenge and I still don't have a regimen for how I'm gonna take care of my hair while in braids, need to work on that quick!


----------



## grow (Jan 19, 2010)

hi NELLI04,

i, too am sorry to hear about that breakage. i have my battles with it as well

since you said it's longer in the front and shorter in the back, and i'm supposing you'd like to just grow it all out, instead of a bc, you might want to try a layered bob look.

i find the bobs which are higher (shorter) in the back with longer wisps in the front, framing the face and neck, to be very flattering. 

that's a "look" you might try so that your hair still looks styled while growing out the back....

HTH&HHG!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 19, 2010)

Ok at the moment I am doing a dry DC using coconut oil, honey, CON purple, and 2 min ApHogee.
I guess I will wash it with ApHogee poo, do my tea rinse, and soften it up again with my Salon Care Honey and Almond Conditioner, oh yea and my FSP for the final rinse.


----------



## Nayna (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm finally doing yarn braids!  I bunned for like a week or two weeks straight.  It was cool but I've been drooling over those braids so I'm starting them tonight.  I gotta finish by tomorrow night though.  Wish me luck.


----------



## Kellum (Jan 20, 2010)

Checking in: Still rocking my yarn braids. I washed and dc'd them last night an almost ended up with a neck injury. These things get really heavy when wet. When they finally dry I will go back to spritzing daily with my mixture of water and V05.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm in a yarn braid craze now. I blame recent threads so would love to see pictures of those here.

I'm in headscarves right now but maybe do yarn braids either in march or april so they'll still be good for my trip in May.

My hair seems to be stagnant right now but once summer comes around hopefully that'll change.


----------



## Kellum (Jan 20, 2010)

Kusare said:


> I'm in a yarn braid craze now. I blame recent threads so would love to see pictures of those here.
> 
> I'm in headscarves right now but maybe do yarn braids either in march or april so they'll still be good for my trip in May.
> 
> My hair seems to be stagnant right now but once summer comes around hopefully that'll change.



My pics are in my fotki under my 2010 folder.


----------



## Amour (Jan 20, 2010)

add me to the list


----------



## Reecie (Jan 20, 2010)

Checking in.... I'm currently prepooing with EVOO and Burt's Bees Avocado. Afterwards, I'll wash with Keracare Hydrating/Detangling and DC with AOHSR.

I will airdry and put back into my double bun!


----------



## Nelli04 (Jan 20, 2010)

grow said:


> hi NELLI04,
> 
> i, too am sorry to hear about that breakage. i have my battles with it as well
> 
> ...



Thanks, that's what I might do...I have bangs in the front, that's the only factor keeping me from officially deciding to do it.


----------



## bestblackgirl (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm in braids right now.. I cant wait to see how close to BSB I'll be in April when I get a relaxer


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 20, 2010)

Nelli04 said:


> still battling breakage...some of my hair is SL now in the back...and the front is still past APL...u think I should just get a hair cut?? where its longer in the front and shorter in the back and just start fresh???


 


Sorry to hear about your breakage. I would try to address the breakage problem before I resorted to cutting.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 20, 2010)

Checking in, I have been cowashingand wear my hair pinned up. Still experimenting with The sulfur mixed in with my Ayurveda oils.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Tonight is my DC night, I do it 2x wk. I decided to do a homemade steam treatment and I love the way my hair feels, I use to do this about 2yrs ago and stopped, don't really know why, think I'm going to start doing this every 2 wks now, it' definately won't hurt especially in the winter weather.


----------



## MaintaintheSexy (Jan 21, 2010)

Will Update:

Regimen:

Products your using:

Starting Hair Length:

Goal Month: 

Pics for starting goal-


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Jan 21, 2010)

Two weeks post today. Nothing much going on other than a co-wash today.


----------



## grow (Jan 21, 2010)

Nelli04 said:


> Thanks, that's what I might do...I have bangs in the front, that's the only factor keeping me from officially deciding to do it.


 
hi Nelli04!  they can do that "look" even with your bangs in the front!

all they have to do is keep the sides long and forward swept.

not that it's the best picture on the web, but i recently saw a picture of katie holmes' new bob and it illustrates the idea very well......

good luck!


----------



## grow (Jan 21, 2010)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I guess I will wash it with ApHogee poo, do my tea rinse, and soften it up again with my Salon Care Honey and Almond Conditioner, oh yea and my FSP for the final rinse.


 
hi Ms_b_haven!

which tea rinse do you use? oh, and also, please explain more about the FSP for the final rinse.....

thanks!!


----------



## discodumpling (Jan 21, 2010)

My hair has been twisted in mini twists since Sunday. I'm keeping my hair in a high bun until I take down my twists next week (longer if I can!) ...then i'll rock a twist out for a day or 2 or 3  and start the process all over again.


----------



## Aspire (Jan 21, 2010)

Gave myself a slight trim to get rid of some nasty ends. Trying my best to find a winter moisturizer because nothing seems to be working.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 21, 2010)

Aspire said:


> *Gave myself a slight trim to get rid of some nasty ends*. Trying my best to find a winter moisturizer because nothing seems to be working.


 

I actually did this yesterday myself. Have you tried LTR leave in or Cantu Shea for moisture?


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 21, 2010)

Aspire said:


> Gave myself a slight trim to get rid of some nasty ends. Trying my best to find a winter moisturizer because nothing seems to be working.



when was the last time you clarified?
what's your deep conditioner?


----------



## WyrdWay (Jan 21, 2010)

I've been meaning to join for a while!


 *Regimen: *Scalp wash once a week & conditioner, leave in co, oil and bun. I will flat iron once a month for length checks.
*Products your using:* Various shampoo bars, coconut oil, and Aussi moist conditioner

*Starting Hair Length:* APL
 *Goal Month:* Aug 2010  around 4 or five more inches for me to get past my bra strap... darn huge strap! 
 *Pics for starting goal*-


----------



## Khaiya (Jan 21, 2010)

I washed today cause my head was itching like crazy. I just did like 14 plaits when i was done and put them up in a bun. I may blowout my roots and get some cornrows tomorrow, we'll see.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 21, 2010)

I can't wait until my June 2010 Length Check, I am so excited, and I just can't hide it (well I am protective styling) I am about to lose control and I think I like it! ( I know I like it)

I am washing my hair tomorrow, Hair one, conditioning with Hair one and using Aussie Moist for my deep conditioner. I am going under the dryer for about 15 minutes and getting it basically dry. Dry Wrap and put on my lace front for the weekend!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Jan 21, 2010)

I simply washed and conditioned my hair today.

Does anyone here use Aphogee 2-Min. Reconstructor on their hair once a week?


----------



## Hair2Here (Jan 21, 2010)

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> I simply washed and conditioned my hair today.
> 
> Does anyone here use Aphogee 2-Min. Reconstructor on their hair once a week?


 

I do but I have to dc for about 2 hours (with the last 30 minutes with indirect heat) directly after I use the 2-min reconstructor.  It makes my hair a little hard after I rinse but the dc softens it up a little.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 21, 2010)

grow said:


> hi Ms_b_haven!
> 
> which tea rinse do you use? oh, and also, please explain more about the FSP for the final rinse.....
> 
> thanks!!


 
I make an Amla and Brahmi tea for my hair on wash days.

FSP=French Stablizer Plus is basically a cheaper version of Roux. Close the cuticles. 

HTH....


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 21, 2010)

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> I simply washed and conditioned my hair today.
> 
> Does anyone here use Aphogee 2-Min. Reconstructor on their hair once a week?


 
I do mix with my DC though....


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 21, 2010)

I am back in my 4 braids moisturizing and sealing daily.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 22, 2010)

Wash day today.  So looking forward to clarifying with ACV.  I've been putting a lot on my scalp this past week.  Can't wait til I get my steamer.  Oh, and I should be receiving BT any day now (not holding my breath tho).  AND, I'm finally going to have a chance to try Silicon Mix today.  

I hope everyone has a fantastic day today.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 22, 2010)

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> I simply washed and conditioned my hair today.
> 
> Does anyone here use Aphogee 2-Min. Reconstructor on their hair once a week?


 

I did as well all of last year, Just felt my hair was in such a great condition that I didn't need to continue. I also followed it up with a Deep Moisturizing Conditioner. I love it!


----------



## RENIBELL (Jan 22, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I can't wait until my June 2010 Length Check, I am so excited, and I just can't hide it (well I am protective styling) I am about to lose control and I think I like it! ( I know I like it)
> 
> I am washing my hair tomorrow, Hair one, conditioning with Hair one and using Aussie Moist for my deep conditioner. I am going under the dryer for about 15 minutes and getting it basically dry. Dry Wrap and put on my lace front for the weekend!


 
LOL! i can re;ate to how youre feeling right now, just want to let my hair out of this protective style badly!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Jan 22, 2010)

Im going back to bunning for a bit . Im hoping by my april 2010 relaxer I will be at BSL


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm shampooing and conditioning today.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jan 22, 2010)

i bought a new conditioner/DC today. Its called Biotin Conditioner (can't remember the brand). I picked it up and GNC. the ingredients sound really good, and biotin is actually listed right after water as an ingredient. i also went to CVS and got some ORS replenishing packs and this very cool looking tourmaline-ceramic-ionic round boar bristle brush since I am wearing my hair straight for the winter. I am gonna mix the conditioner with the ors and coconut oil for DCing. Oh I also got ORS creamy aloe shampoo to clarfy with. yeah I got excited in CVS a little lol. I'll let you know how it all works next thursday when I wash, DC, and restraighten


----------



## Nayna (Jan 22, 2010)

The yarn braids are done. I like em enough to try and make them last a month. I always end up missing my hair by week two. They aren't itching though which might make it easier to keep them in. When I had box braids they were itching while I installed them; I was ready to take them down the minute I finished them, lol. 

I'll toss some conditioner and water in a bottle to moisturize them and that's it really.


----------



## Ms. Feliz (Jan 22, 2010)

Wash days come up so quick. I wonder if i'm washing out the natural oils in my hair too soon? Maybe i'll skip this week and see how it goes.


----------



## joyandfaith (Jan 22, 2010)

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> I simply washed and conditioned my hair today.
> 
> Does anyone here use Aphogee 2-Min. Reconstructor on their hair once a week?



Yes  I use Aphogee 2-min reconstructor weekly and I love it! It is one of my staples.


----------



## Vanity1 (Jan 22, 2010)

Is it too late for me to join this challenge


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jan 22, 2010)

I did a henna/indigo treatment on wed just to get rid of it. My hair came out really dark this time around. Its prob because it was the leftovers from my last treatment. I put it in the freezer to keep it fresh. 

Today I am prepooing with jbco and conditioner. Getting ready to wash tomorrow. 
All the exercise and eating right I've been doing is really benefitting my hair. The growth is rediculous. Now I'm going to focus on thickening it.


----------



## ceebee3 (Jan 22, 2010)

I've only gained about 2 inches in the last 22 weeks.  I am definitely a slow grower.  I don't think I'm going to make it to BSL this year but I will keep trying.

Although I gained 2 inches I don't seem to be retaining length and I'm trying to figure out why.

I went to the stylist today and she washed, deep conditioned and flat ironed.

After I wash next week I think I'll just be protective styling for the next 2 months before doing another length check.

I'm going back to basics-no dye, no henna/indigo, no heat.  I'll just be doing hot oil treatments, washing, deep conditioning and protective styling.

Hopefully I'll see results soon.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 22, 2010)

I am just moisturizing, sealing, and wearing my wig until Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Jan 22, 2010)

joyandfaith said:


> Yes  I use Aphogee 2-min reconstructor weekly and I love it! It is one of my staples.



Thanks! I was wondering if once a week would be too much.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 22, 2010)

ceebee3 said:


> I've only gained about 2 inches in the last 22 weeks. I am definitely a slow grower. I don't think I'm going to make it to BSL this year but I will keep trying.
> 
> Although I gained 2 inches I don't seem to be retaining length and I'm trying to figure out why.
> 
> ...


 

2 inches in 22 weeks isn't bad, I gather 1/2 inch per month and 4 weeks being a month x 4 is 20 weeks and 1/2 x 4 is 2 inches so you kept all your growth, that is great! 

your plan sounds great.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 22, 2010)

I am addicted to my Elise Lace Front, I wore a pair of the 4 inch heels ( I call them Genie Booties) with leg warmers,with a checkered black and white leggings, black shirt with pleats and tucks and a belt across the midsection kinda sheerish, with my Black Elise Lace Front, I was basically all Black and white and it was so NICE the Lace front gave me that Matrix Effect!!!! LOL


----------



## Ms. Feliz (Jan 22, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I am addicted to my Elise Lace Front, I wore a pair of the 4 inch heels ( I call them Genie Booties) with leg warmers,with a checkered black and white leggings, black shirt with pleats and tucks and a belt across the midsection kinda sheerish, with my Black Elise Lace Front, I was basically all Black and white and it was so NICE *the Lace front gave me that Matrix Effect!!!!* LOL



too funny


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 22, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> 2 inches in 22 weeks isn't bad, I gather 1/2 inch per month and 4 weeks being a month x 4 is 20 weeks and 1/2 x 4 is 2 inches so you kept all your growth, that is great!
> 
> your plan sounds great.


 
At 1/2 inch per month I thought it should take approx 16 weeks to get 2 inches of growth though?


----------



## Reecie (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm 8 weeks post and have well past 1 inch of new growth (I hit the one inch mark at 6 weeks with vitamins/exercise). So without proper care, my NG has the potential to become a monster...

I really love my EVOO prepoos overnight and DCs (w/heat) in the morning. However, I decided to DC overnight on dry hair (w/ AOHSR & EVOO) because I wanted to try something different that could potentially leave my NG silky smooth.  Well, the verdict this morning is that my hair is unbelievably soft.  I was able to run my fingers through my hair with no problems. 

I think past 8 weeks post, I will begin to DC overnight because this is definitely a staple.  I will be interested to know how long this moisture in my hair will last.  I usually wash/DC every 3 days...so I'll let you all know.

I'm airdrying right now, and as ya'll know by now...it's going right back into my double bun. I can't wait to wear my hair down at the end of February when my 5 month bunning challenge is over!


----------



## Nelli04 (Jan 23, 2010)

So I went to the salon today to get my hair flat ironed (which I do every 2 months). This time I had my stylist spray Aveda Damage Control- thermal protectant on my hair before  she put me under the dryer and flat ironed my hair. She usually uses NOTHING to protect my hair. She was totally cool with it, though. She noticed there was some breakage in the back and on the side, but surprisingly she didn't advise a trim or cut. She just said I need to moisturize my ends better, which I recently have started focusing on. My hair came out nice and the back is about 2 inches past SL, so not too big of a setback *SIGH OF RELIEF*

Thanks for all the advice, I think I can still make BSL this year.


----------



## nymane (Jan 23, 2010)

Esq.2B said:


> At 1/2 inch per month I thought it should take approx 16 weeks to get 2 inches of growth though?



Yeah that's right


----------



## joyandfaith (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm finally DCing my hair.  I've been really slacking on that lately, but I know it's important if I want to reach BSL by April.


----------



## Tafa01 (Jan 23, 2010)

I have noticed that my hair really doesn't like being air dried at all. I keep trying it, and it always makes my hair dry and causes breakage. I am definitely going to stop that, or I won't reach BSL this year. I am close to APL now, but I will know for sure after my next touch up at the end of Feb.


----------



## iNicola (Jan 23, 2010)

Tafa01 said:


> I have noticed that my hair really doesn't like being air dried at all. I keep trying it, and *it always makes my hair dry and causes breakage.* I am definitely going to stop that, or I won't reach BSL this year. I am close to APL now, but I will know for sure after my next touch up at the end of Feb.



I had the same problem. I now only air dry when I'm doing a twist/braid/bantu knot out and roller set for straight styles under a hooded dryer.


----------



## blue_flower (Jan 23, 2010)

Looks like I'll be joining the challenge too! I was MBL, but I neglected my ends- they were very thin and made my hair look uneven. So a while ago I just cut off 4 inches! I'm just 2 inches away from BSL. The good thing is that my hair is even, fuller, and looks much better. I'm keeping the same regimen, but I just gotta trim those ends more often!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Jan 23, 2010)

Tafa01 said:


> I have noticed that my hair really doesn't like being air dried at all. I keep trying it, and it always makes my hair dry and causes breakage. I am definitely going to stop that, or I won't reach BSL this year. I am close to APL now, but I will know for sure after my next touch up at the end of Feb.



I'm sorry to hear that. But, I'm sure you'll find a way around it.

My hair loves air-drying. I'm glad that I added it to my regimen.


----------



## ceebee3 (Jan 23, 2010)

Esq.2B said:


> At 1/2 inch per month I thought it should take approx 16 weeks to get 2 inches of growth though?


 
Yes, that's right.  I got 2 inches in 22 weeks or .09 inches per week which means I'm under 1/2 inch per month.  I get about .36 inches each month.

At that rate it's about 4.32 inches per year. 

I never really measured until now, it's kind of depressing. Especially after having a setback last year where I lost 2 inches.

I think I must have had some breakage I didn't notice because I'm still shoulder length.  I have another 2 inches before I get to APL and that will take me about another 5 months.

I'm about to go join the APL Challenge at least I'll have made some type of goal!


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 23, 2010)

Esq.2B said:


> At 1/2 inch per month I thought it should take approx 16 weeks to get 2 inches of growth though?


 

Yeah your right, My husband is the math person, lol. Some people here get 1/4 inch of growth per month. I think as long as you retain your growth you shouldn't be sad. It will come, maybe your hair likes a different season, my hair loves the fall.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 23, 2010)

Nelli04 said:


> So I went to the salon today to get my hair flat ironed (which I do every 2 months). This time I had my stylist spray Aveda Damage Control- thermal protectant on my hair before she put me under the dryer and flat ironed my hair. She usually uses NOTHING to protect my hair. She was totally cool with it, though. She noticed there was some breakage in the back and on the side, but surprisingly she didn't advise a trim or cut. She just said I need to moisturize my ends better, which I recently have started focusing on. My hair came out nice and the back is about 2 inches past SL, so not too big of a setback *SIGH OF RELIEF*
> 
> Thanks for all the advice, I think I can still make BSL this year.


 
 Yeah, I am so happy to hear your set back wasn't too bad. I am also happy to hear that you have a possible solution.


Ladies please don't be sad, I don't want any one to be discouraged or stress out. This is suppose to be fun and I don't like to see my sisters sad.


----------



## The Princess (Jan 23, 2010)

I went to the hairdresser today. I needed to be pampered. I have a big, stressful board next week and I been studying all this week. Well anyways. I got a trim and realize Im so loving my hair. Im satisfied, with it. I just need to maintain and it will grow BSL. However im enjoying the journey.

I also got my hairveda package. I forget I had even ordered anything. The hydrasilica smells so good. I sprayed my bun and a few more sprays cause it just smells so dang good. I will be ordering this again too.

I will be 8 weeks tomorrow. Alot more weeks to go.


----------



## The Princess (Jan 23, 2010)

joyandfaith said:


> I'm finally DCing my hair. I've been really slacking on that lately, but I know it's important if I want to reach BSL by April.


 

You will probally make it in March. Way to go.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 23, 2010)

joyandfaith said:


> I'm finally DCing my hair. I've been really slacking on that lately, but I know it's important if I want to reach BSL by April.


 

You're really close, I'm sure you'll make it by then, if not before.


----------



## Angelicus (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi everyone. I relaxed my hair last week and cut off some horrid ends the week before. Right now, I'm somewhat between APL and BSL. I'm trying to cut myself some slack because stress and the hot extreme weather tore my hair up.

I chose not to henna and indigo dye my hair this time. It was just too messy for me to handle. I colored with Beautiful Collection by Clariol.

Today I shampooed my hair with Isoplus shampoo, threw some Porosity Control in my hair and deep conditioned with Mane n' Tail Original Conditioner. Right now, I'm sitting under the dryer after roller setting. I'll start drinking my egglette shake again starting Monday. I really hope I can have long, thick hair again.


----------



## Aspire (Jan 23, 2010)

Tafa01 said:


> I have noticed that my hair really doesn't like being air dried at all. I keep trying it, and it always makes my hair dry and causes breakage. I am definitely going to stop that, or I won't reach BSL this year. I am close to APL now, but I will know for sure after my next touch up at the end of Feb.



I could never air-dry before either , my find tresses would just shrink up and break.  For me the savior was CO and Amla oil as the sealer after my leave-in.  Since I wear my hair in a bun most of the time, the oil doesn't bother me.  Have you ever tried CO and/or Amla oil?
 ***
Just finished my double Ayurveda tea rinses.  Sealed with Rusk Calm and sealed with my CO/Amla mix.  I trimmed about 1/4 inch off earlier in the week off of back layers because I did not like the way it looked..  Forgot to take pics but will do so.  Still have the hair to take a pic of that too.


----------



## grow (Jan 24, 2010)

Aspire said:


> ***
> Just finished my double Ayurveda tea rinses. Sealed with Rusk Calm and sealed with my CO/Amla mix.


 

hi Aspire! could you please explain a bit about which Ayurveda tea rinses you use and how you use them?
i've heard alot about this practice but would like to know first hand from people who actually do this, what it's like....thanks!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 24, 2010)

Today is wash day for me, starting to look forward to them now... Nothing special to add just trying to stay consistent.


----------



## Vanity1 (Jan 24, 2010)

Hoping to be BSL by this summer. I just did a touch up yesterday, I stretch for 3 months on average. 

I rollerset so I will post my comparison pics in here to guage where I was last year and where I am now, once my hair dries and I dust my ends, if I need to. 

For the most part I try to keep it simple, so I bun daily. I cut my washing down to 1 time a week, primarily on Sundays, unless I find it necessary otherwise. I wash with Creme of Nature and DC with Ion Masque.

I am trying to stay consistent with my protein as well, but I find my hair doesn't need heavy protein so I stick to Aphogee 2 min reconstructor. If I see breakage here and there, I will use Motions CPR. On days I bun, I use a leave-in ( I use a few that range in texture (thin to thick), so I just take my pick depending on how my hair feels), and I seal with coconut oil.


----------



## RENIBELL (Jan 24, 2010)

Tafa01 said:


> I have noticed that my hair really doesn't like being air dried at all. I keep trying it, and it always makes my hair dry and causes breakage. I am definitely going to stop that, or I won't reach BSL this year. I am close to APL now, but I will know for sure after my next touch up at the end of Feb.


 

r u natural? cause i cant seem to airdry as well, i just get nots and dry crunchy hair. any naturals who air dry successfully, what are your methods. i have been blow drying on cool, just hope its not hindering my progress


----------



## RENIBELL (Jan 24, 2010)

ceebee3 said:


> Yes, that's right. I got 2 inches in 22 weeks or .09 inches per week which means I'm under 1/2 inch per month. I get about .36 inches each month.
> 
> At that rate it's about 4.32 inches per year.
> 
> ...


 
i have the same growth rate as you, i have learned to be patient and do mostly protective styles, just hang in there. i currently started taking maxi hair and got 1 inch in 5weeks, i'm still in shock at that so i will be checking again in another month to see if i get another inch before i actually believe it. my nails are growing too , i've been taking it since mid december so we'll see. do you take any vitamins?


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Jan 24, 2010)

Today I'm DCing my hair. I use NTM Deep Recovery Mask on dry hair for 30 minutes, rinse, put some leave-in on my hair (I'll most likely use HE Long-Term Relationship), and air dry, while in the midst of doing laundry.

Once mostly dry, I will moisturize and seal using NTM Silky Touch Leave-In, castor oil and coconut oil before I go to sleep.


----------



## RENIBELL (Jan 24, 2010)

Hey Ladies, just wondering, how many inches is your hair now, and how many inches do you need to be BSL? 
I'm currently 10.5inches
and i think BSL is 14.5 inches on me. so i need just 4.5 inches, seems so little doesnt it? but its going to take ages thanks to my slow growth. 
can you all post where you are and what inches you need to be for Bsl?


----------



## grow (Jan 24, 2010)

RENIBELL said:


> Hey Ladies, just wondering, how many inches is your hair now, and how many inches do you need to be BSL?
> I'm currently 10.5inches
> and i think BSL is 14.5 inches on me. so i need just 4.5 inches, seems so little doesnt it? but its going to take ages thanks to my slow growth.
> can you all post where you are and what inches you need to be for Bsl?


 

how do we measure? from the top of our head ( meaning the edge of our forehead) to the longest hair in the back?

my hair is different lengths.....wouldn't know how to measure it well....


----------



## RENIBELL (Jan 24, 2010)

i measure  the front of my hair the middle and the back, and i have same same lenght hair in the front and back but shorter in the middle, i guess this is also my coarsest part, its about 8-9inches. just measure roughly the lenght of your longest layer in the back doesnt have to be that accurate, its just for fun though. this is how i track my growth though


----------



## The Princess (Jan 24, 2010)

I didn't measure, but I won't see BSL probally this time next year.


----------



## RENIBELL (Jan 24, 2010)

with all that hair in your siggy i dont see why not, what makes you say that princess?


----------



## The Princess (Jan 24, 2010)

RENIBELL said:


> with all that hair in your siggy i dont see why not, what makes you say that princess?


 

Cause im not really focusing on my hair like when I was trying to get APL. Right now Im just trying to maintain. Before, I was using Growth Aids, Massaging my scalp taking 50-11 vitamins, now Im just going slow and easy. Im loving my hair now, so when it get there, it will be fine for me.


----------



## kriolagirl (Jan 24, 2010)

Count me in! My January pic is in my siggy. I don't have a goal month just some point in 2010 I hope to be BSL.  My layers are almost gone and my ends are doing well so it definitely seems possible.  I rotate between sew-ins, wigs, twist-outs, and getting my hair flat ironed.  I steam weekly or at least every week and a half and I feel like this has been the game changer for me.  I'm also incorporating more ayurvedic oils as well (bhringaj is my new love!).  In 2009 I only flat-ironed my hair maybe 5 times but I plan to do it more this year unless I have a set back as a result.  Happy hair growing ladies and I can't wait to see all of our progress 

ETA:
Regimen: 
If in a sew-in wash/steam once a week.  Moisturize braids underneath w/ argan oil or evco every other day
If not in a sew-in: wash/steam and wear in twists under a wig/fall for 5 days and twist out for last 2 days
If flat-ironed - moisturize w/ argan oil and wrap at night
I keep it pretty simple

Products you're using:
DC's - ORS Replenishing Condish, Crema Midollo Placenta, Neil George Indian Gooseberry Intense Repair Mask (i add in evco and steam. don't sit under dryer anymore)
Co-wash - Pantene R&N, Herbal Essence Coconut Milk, any other cheapies I run across
Pre-poo - Bhingraj oil (sp?)
Leave-in - 14-n-1, Cantu Shea Butter Leave-in

Starting Hair Length: Grazing APL?

Goal Month: June/July 2010? this is all new hair territory for me so i'm open to suggestions


----------



## Fhrizzball (Jan 24, 2010)

RENIBELL said:


> Hey Ladies, just wondering, how many inches is your hair now, and how many inches do you need to be BSL?
> I'm currently 10.5inches
> and i think BSL is 14.5 inches on me. so i need just 4.5 inches, seems so little doesnt it? but its going to take ages thanks to my slow growth.
> can you all post where you are and what inches you need to be for Bsl?



Well I go by measuring my nape because that's my shortest layer so when that hits BSl I'll claim even though I won't be full. 

APL on there is 8 inches and i'm roughly 9 inches there. BSL from my nape is 12-13 inches so that will take me 4-5 inches. I only retained 4 inches in 2009 so this will be a close call. The rest of my hair is roughly 12-14 inches but because it's so further up they're not even APL I don't think.


----------



## RENIBELL (Jan 24, 2010)

Kusare said:


> Well I go by measuring my nape because that's my shortest layer so when that hits BSl I'll claim even though I won't be full.
> 
> APL on there is 8 inches and i'm roughly 9 inches there. BSL from my nape is 12-13 inches so that will take me 4-5 inches. I only retained 4 inches in 2009 so this will be a close call. The rest of my hair is roughly 12-14 inches but because it's so further up they're not even APL I don't think.


 

your measurements are pretty close to mine, you must be in the 5ft something height region too right. 4-5 inches doesnt sound too bad, i hope were able to retain that much this year


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 24, 2010)

Vanity1 said:


> Hoping to be BSL by this summer. I just did a touch up yesterday, I stretch for 3 months on average.
> 
> I rollerset so I will post my comparison pics in here to guage where I was last year and where I am now, once my hair dries and I dust my ends, if I need to.
> 
> ...


 




kriolagirl said:


> Count me in! My January pic is in my siggy. I don't have a goal month just some point in 2010 I hope to be BSL. My layers are almost gone and my ends are doing well so it definitely seems possible. I rotate between sew-ins, wigs, twist-outs, and getting my hair flat ironed. I steam weekly or at the most every week and a half and I feel like this has been the game changer for me. I'm also incorporating more ayurvedic oils as well (bhringaj is my new love!). In 2009 I only flat-ironed my hair maybe 5 times but I plan to do it more this year unless I have a set back as a result. Happy hair growing ladies and I can't wait to see all of our progress
> 
> ETA:
> Regimen:
> ...


 

Sounds great ladies! I am also trying to make it by June 2010 summer time. 

:welcome3:


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 24, 2010)

RENIBELL said:


> Hey Ladies, just wondering, how many inches is your hair now, and how many inches do you need to be BSL?
> I'm currently 10.5inches
> and i think BSL is 14.5 inches on me. so i need just 4.5 inches, seems so little doesnt it? but its going to take ages thanks to my slow growth.
> can you all post where you are and what inches you need to be for Bsl?



When I measured in December, from my hairline to my ends was 18 inches. I know that doesn't really measure the actual length of the strands, but I have to do the measuring and picture taking by myself, so its easiest to just clip the tape to the front of my head. 

APL is one inch down at 19 inches, and BSL is 4.5 inches down at 22.5 inches. 
I joined the one inch a month challenge, but that doesn't look like it's going to be happening....sooo...I'm aiming for APL by my length check in February and for BSL by my length check in December. 
I'm not sure that I'll make either deadline, because I am an extraordinarily slow grower as well, but I'm really going to try. 

Oh yeah, and I'm 5'3...5'4 when I wake up in the morning. 

ETA: I made a chart.


----------



## Ms. Feliz (Jan 24, 2010)

I got my length check shirt yesterday, now i'm tempted to flat iron.  I'll try to hold out until next month when I get a Sedu for my birthday.


----------



## nymane (Jan 24, 2010)

I just finished co-washing; now I'm air drying in braids


----------



## Hair2Here (Jan 24, 2010)

Ms. Feliz said:


> I got my length check shirt yesterday, now i'm tempted to flat iron.  I'll try to hold out until next month when I get a Sedu for my birthday.


 

Where do you purchase the length shirt from?


----------



## Hair2Here (Jan 24, 2010)

Ms. Feliz said:


> I got my length check shirt yesterday, now i'm tempted to flat iron.  I'll try to hold out until next month when I get a Sedu for my birthday.


 


RENIBELL said:


> Hey Ladies, just wondering, how many inches is your hair now, and how many inches do you need to be BSL?
> I'm currently 10.5inches
> and i think BSL is 14.5 inches on me. so i need just 4.5 inches, seems so little doesnt it? but its going to take ages thanks to my slow growth.
> can you all post where you are and what inches you need to be for Bsl?


 
My hubby just measured my hair and the back measured at 8.5.  He also measured my ends to where I would need to be at bsl and it was 4.25.  BSL for me would be a total of 12.75 inches.  I thought I had a longer torso.  Turns out, I don't....  He said I have a long neck.  Hmmmm...  I guess I'll still keep him after that comment.  Anyway, I'm going to need time through to the end of December, 2010 to reach my goal.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 24, 2010)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I am just moisturizing, sealing, and wearing my wig until Monday or Tuesday.


Changed my mind I just took the braids down and will be wearing a braid out bun til Tuesday maybe.


----------



## Ms. Feliz (Jan 24, 2010)

Hair2Here said:


> Where do you purchase the length shirt from?



http://hairlistaincclothing.com/


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 24, 2010)

Checking in, I cowashed today with Suave Humectant, Then I dced with AM and HE LTR. I'll be using my homemade sulfur/Ayurveda mixture tonight.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 24, 2010)

RENIBELL said:


> Hey Ladies, just wondering, how many inches is your hair now, and how many inches do you need to be BSL?
> I'm currently 10.5inches
> and i think BSL is 14.5 inches on me. so i need just 4.5 inches, seems so little doesnt it? but its going to take ages thanks to my slow growth.
> can you all post where you are and what inches you need to be for Bsl?


 
Congrats on your progress, I actually have not measured since my starting pic, I actually don't know how much progress I've made, I did a 1/2inch trim at the end of dec. so I wont do another length check until June. BSL will be 12.5 hope to make it by summer sometime.


----------



## Vanity1 (Jan 25, 2010)

Wait, for some reason not showing right, will repost....


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 25, 2010)

Ladies how many of you are doing protective styling for the summer? how do you wear you hair in the summer?

I am thinking I'd do my half wigs for the whole summer, or my lace fronts, I am into Protective styling, I usually use to wear PHONY PONY here PHONY PONY there PHONY Pony Every Where.

FUNNY JOKE, My cousin was talking with me. we got on to the subject of my hair and why I cut it, she goes I know you cut your hair because it was so damaged, I was like My hair has been damaged one time in my life and that was 15 years ago, I colored it to death, I said this time my hair was MBL/WL and I cut it for stupid reasons (made the hubby mad) then she said oh, your ends were horribe, I Was like that wasn't my hair it was my yaky pony tail, LOL! and It was frizzy Brand new out the pack not damaged!!!!!!  I laughed. I had to think I rarely wear my hair out, and I have been like this for a few years! (since they came OUT WITH PHONY PONY PULL STRINGS AND COMBS)

I am going to be relaxing Feb. 6, I do my pre-Relaxer Treatment this weekend. I will not be taking pre-pics of my hair. I am hoping we can all do a June 2010 pic for our half year mark, which I will also update my Fotki. 

I think I will not get my rinse this time, I am waiting till the following week when I should have my Steamer and I will put it in myself with some Steamer action and see if it last longer.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jan 25, 2010)

um...back to curls. i was over the straight hair. lol it only lasted a week.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 25, 2010)

Ms B, I wanna see your braidout bun!  I'll bet it's pretty!



ms_b_haven06 said:


> Changed my mind I just took the braids down and will be wearing a braid out bun til Tuesday maybe.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 25, 2010)

Awww Imma get you a pic soon. I combed it out b4 I M&S, cause tomorrow is wash day. So now its not much of anything.....


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 25, 2010)

Girl, you KNOW I'm counting down the days, hours, minutes and seconds for them to restock those steamers!  I gots my name on one of those babies!



JJamiah said:


> am waiting till the following week when I should have my Steamer and I will put it in myself with some Steamer action and see if it last longer.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 25, 2010)

LOL!  Dang!  I was wondering if I was too late!



ms_b_haven06 said:


> Awww Imma get you a pic soon. I combed it out b4 I M&S, cause tomorrow is wash day. So now its not much of anything.....


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 25, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Ladies how many of you are doing protective styling for the summer? how do you wear you hair in the summer?
> 
> I am thinking I'd do my half wigs for the whole summer, or my lace fronts, I am into Protective styling, I usually use to wear PHONY PONY here PHONY PONY there PHONY Pony Every Where.
> 
> ...


 
I'm in the braid challenge so I will be in braids for the summer, I've been doing natural box braids and I'm bored with this already. Been thinking about having some braids installed this summer with human hair, just to have a lil change. 

I'm down to post a length check in june, I just won't be getting my whole head done because of the other challenges I'm in.

Girl, I'm praying for BSL or MBL by the end of this year. I want to shut down a lot of naysayers. One of the reasons I joined the braid challenge so nobody would see my length.


----------



## Kellum (Jan 25, 2010)

Checking in: I'm still rocking my yarn braids moisturizing daily to every other day and spraying with Chi Keratin mist. I keep them in a satin cap during the day when I'm lounging and when I sleep.


----------



## Jade Feria (Jan 26, 2010)

*I've been wearing wigs and half wigs while out, and a scarf or bonnet while at home. Underneath, my hair is in a bun and baggy about 95% of the time. I've been consistent with my vits (Maxi-Hair) for the most part, and I've been eating healthier and exercising more frequently. I've also been applying MT on my scalp every night. Right now, my hair feels so much thicker and stronger all around! I stretched it the other day and it seemed to have grown alot. My new growth is ridiculous!*


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 26, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Girl, you KNOW I'm counting down the days, hours, minutes and seconds for them to restock those steamers! I gots my name on one of those babies!


 
LOL, I am counting down the days too, I chanted the New Years count down to my husband 



Firstborn2 said:


> I'm in the braid challenge so I will be in braids for the summer, I've been doing natural box braids and I'm bored with this already. Been thinking about having some braids installed this summer with human hair, just to have a lil change.
> 
> I'm down to post a length check in june, I just won't be getting my whole head done because of the other challenges I'm in.
> 
> Girl, I'm praying for BSL or MBL by the end of this year. I want to shut down a lot of naysayers. One of the reasons I joined the braid challenge so nobody would see my length.


 
I am also trying to hide my hair, I have been wearing my lace fronts. I am hoping MBL comes by December


----------



## buddhas_mom (Jan 26, 2010)

I just realized I joined but never posted my starting pic. Well here it is. I'm 9 weeks post.


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Jan 26, 2010)

Checkin in: Im still bunning for right now, I will be doing a clear rinse sunday.


----------



## grow (Jan 26, 2010)

RENIBELL said:


> Hey Ladies, just wondering, how many inches is your hair now, and how many inches do you need to be BSL?
> 
> can you all post where you are and what inches you need to be for Bsl?


 
Thank you Renibell!
i hadn't ever really thought about that before, but last night i got out the measuring tape! 

hubby told me that my longest length (i held the measuring tape at the top of my forehead) is 17 inches and to get to my bra strap is 24 inches, so i guess that means i need 7 inches! 

 yikes!   that sounds like alot!

lately since i've totally revamped my regimine, i have seen around an inch of new growth a month, so IF my hair continues to do that consistenly (maybe it would be better to say IF i continue to do all of the things i've been doing for my hair to be in shape, consistentlyerplexed), i should be bsl by the end of august early september 2010.

noetheless, i'm glad this is on until december 2010, because i think i could use the extra months!

HHG ladies!


----------



## RENIBELL (Jan 26, 2010)

grow said:


> Thank you Renibell!
> i hadn't ever really thought about that before, but last night i got out the measuring tape!
> 
> hubby told me that my longest length (i held the measuring tape at the top of my forehead) is 17 inches and to get to my bra strap is 24 inches, so i guess that means i need 7 inches!
> ...


 

wow!!! 17inches is a lot did. i didnt measure from fore head to apl, i just took some hair and put the tape against it from my scalp till the end of the hair.did that in the back, middle and front. are you really tall grow? i though apl was like 12inches on most ladies on average?
on a different note, what are you doing to get an inch a month girl!!! i want some of that. i got an inch in 6weeks recently but i'n not sure yet if that was a flute growth spurt, have to see. please share some secrets


----------



## RENIBELL (Jan 26, 2010)

Jade Feria said:


> *I've been wearing wigs and half wigs while out, and a scarf or bonnet while at home. Underneath, my hair is in a bun and baggy about 95% of the time. I've been consistent with my vits (Maxi-Hair) for the most part, and I've been eating healthier and exercising more frequently. I've also been applying MT on my scalp every night. Right now, my hair feels so much thicker and stronger all around! I stretched it the other day and it seemed to have grown alot. My new growth is ridiculous!*


 

Jade how long have you been taking the Mxi-hair for?


----------



## RENIBELL (Jan 26, 2010)

Hair2Here said:


> My hubby just measured my hair and the back measured at 8.5. He also measured my ends to where I would need to be at bsl and it was 4.25. BSL for me would be a total of 12.75 inches. I thought I had a longer torso. Turns out, I don't.... He said I have a long neck. Hmmmm... I guess I'll still keep him after that comment. Anyway, I'm going to need time through to the end of December, 2010 to reach my goal.


 
that sounds about average, most of us seem to need just 4.5inches to make it to BSL. that doesnt sound lke a lot but who knows.

anymore ladies tried measuring their hair?


----------



## ceebee3 (Jan 26, 2010)

RENIBELL said:


> that sounds about average, most of us seem to need just 4.5inches to make it to BSL. that doesnt sound lke a lot but who knows.
> 
> anymore ladies tried measuring their hair?


 

I measured from my nape and I'm right at 4 inches, I would need about 5 more inches for BSL, I'm 5'5.


----------



## trendsetta25 (Jan 26, 2010)

RENIBELL said:


> *Hey Ladies, just wondering, how many inches is your hair now, and how many inches do you need to be BSL? *
> I'm currently 10.5inches
> and i think BSL is 14.5 inches on me. so i need just 4.5 inches, seems so little doesnt it? but its going to take ages thanks to my slow growth.
> *can you all post where you are and what inches you need to be for Bsl?*



...how many inches is your hair now, and how many inches do you need to be BSL? i'm at 4.5 inches and i need to be at 9 to be BSL

my latest pic is in my signature on the bottom. i also added a bigger photo


----------



## RENIBELL (Jan 26, 2010)

trendsetta25 said:


> ...how many inches is your hair now, and how many inches do you need to be BSL? i'm at 4.5 inches and i need to be at 9 to be BSL
> 
> my latest pic is in my signature on the bottom. i also added a bigger photo


 

everyone seems to measure differently, i actaully pull the hair away from my scalp and measure it from root to tip but i tried this way and i got 6 inches now and 10 for bsl so its still 4inches to bsl. both ways give`the same`difference of 4-5inches(assuming one is APl that is) i think this is good cause if we dont make it we realise we didnt even get 4-5 inches this year, and there might e some retention issues cause i'n sure everyone gets that erplexed


----------



## RENIBELL (Jan 26, 2010)

trendsetta25 said:


> ...how many inches is your hair now, and how many inches do you need to be BSL? i'm at 4.5 inches and i need to be at 9 to be BSL
> 
> my latest pic is in my signature on the bottom. i also added a bigger photo


 
by the way, your progress from oct to jan is amazing, you've got some fast growth


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 26, 2010)

I just massaged my scalp with Shikakai and Castor oil. I'm not sure what length I am now, but I believe I have about 5 inches to go to make BSL.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 26, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> I just massaged my scalp with Shikakai and Castor oil. I'm not sure what length I am now, but I believe I have about 5 inches to go to make BSL.


 
I would love to get my message game on, I messaged once this year so far  bad I know. I would love to try to get it in 1 to 2 times a month. 

I am just keeping my hair under cover at the moment. 

I would really like to know what you ladies are doing with your hair for the Summer? or what have you done during your Journey?

That could give others Ideas on what to do, I usually do Phony Pony's and Half wigs.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 26, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I would love to get my message game on, I messaged once this year so far  bad I know. I would love to try to get it in 1 to 2 times a month.
> 
> I am just keeping my hair under cover at the moment.
> 
> ...


 

It gets soooo humid here, I think I'll be doing my usual summer routine of daily cowashing and airdrying in a pony. I would like to also master the art of the braid out for days when I want to wear it down.


----------



## guudhair (Jan 26, 2010)

Here are update pics...I relaxed last Wed at 15-weeks post...the first pic was taken last week while my hair was still wet...the second pic was taken today on dry hair...my hair isn't bone straight all over so I flat ironed erplexed that piece to do a length check...when it warms up, I'm gonna try cowashing to see how my hair likes it.

what's my length?


----------



## taz007 (Jan 26, 2010)

I just washed my hair with Joico Clinicure and applied Redken Extreme.  I am now air drying in a bun.

This summer I will probably rock braid outs and _attempt_ half wigs.  I hope to be BSL by August  and mid back length by December 31, 2010 11:59 pm.


----------



## danigurl18 (Jan 26, 2010)

cowashed my hair this morning.. the front of my hair that's left out of this weave was so greasy


----------



## Khaiya (Jan 26, 2010)

When i checked earlier in the month i needed 5 inches to make BSL and 2 inches to make APL, i'm in plaits right now and i probably wont straighten before Valentine's so i'll do a proper length check then.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 26, 2010)

guudhair said:


> Here are update pics...I relaxed last Wed at 15-weeks post...the first pic was taken last week while my hair was still wet...the second pic was taken today on dry hair...my hair isn't bone straight all over so I flat ironed erplexed that piece to do a length check...when it warms up, I'm gonna try cowashing to see how my hair likes it.
> 
> *what's my length?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## RENIBELL (Jan 26, 2010)

guudhair said:


> Here are update pics...I relaxed last Wed at 15-weeks post...the first pic was taken last week while my hair was still wet...the second pic was taken today on dry hair...my hair isn't bone straight all over so I flat ironed erplexed that piece to do a length check...when it warms up, I'm gonna try cowashing to see how my hair likes it.
> 
> what's my length?


 
youre APL


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 26, 2010)

So I've been using a chelating/clarifying poo (yeah it does both things) every 4 weeks.  I figured I needed to chelate because I used to use the no-lye relaxer (switched to lye in November).  Do you ladies think I'll harm my hair by continuing to use the chelating poo 1x per month even though I've switched relaxers?  It also clarifies so I use it for that purpose.  TIA


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jan 26, 2010)

I cut my hair. I still think I can make it to bra strap by summer 2010. Here are some pics. My hair is pretty much at 5 and 6 is armpit 9 is bra strap.


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm in!! at least I know i have a chance at achieving that goal!! I'll be counting on you for support!! Keep it simple is my anthem now!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 26, 2010)

guudhair said:


> Here are update pics...I relaxed last Wed at 15-weeks post...the first pic was taken last week while my hair was still wet...the second pic was taken today on dry hair...my hair isn't bone straight all over so I flat ironed erplexed that piece to do a length check...when it warms up, I'm gonna try cowashing to see how my hair likes it.
> 
> what's my length?


 

APL BABY, you need to change that from SL to APL cause your Upgraded! LOL Congrats,  that is awesome!!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 26, 2010)

Esq.2B said:


> So I've been using a chelating/clarifying poo (yeah it does both things) every 4 weeks. I figured I needed to chelate because I used to use the no-lye relaxer (switched to lye in November). Do you ladies think I'll harm my hair by continuing to use the chelating poo 1x per month even though I've switched relaxers? It also clarifies so I use it for that purpose. TIA


 

I clarify once a month, because I use a Sulfate free shampoo so I want to avoid build-up. So I think it should be okay, I don't see any harm.  

But if you find it drying stop and just stretch it to 1.5 months and so forth.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Jan 26, 2010)

Checking in:

I need 4 inches to become BSL (top of bra) and 3 inches to become my ultimate goal of MBL (bottom of bra). I'm 5'2.

Today, I moisturized and sealed using NTM's Silky Touch and coconut oil. Fifteen minutes ago, I completed my basic co-wash with VO5's Moisture Milks in Strawberries and Cream. Then, I moisturized and sealed with HE Long-Term Relationship Leave-In, castor oil, and coconut oil. I'm air-drying using the scarf method and then I'll bun it in my silk scarf before I sleep.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm feeling lazy today.  My poor twists have seen better days.  I'm going to try to hold out at least until Friday before I do another DC and cowash.  We'll see how it goes.

I haven't done a length check in a while.  I know my little "V" is at my brastrap, but I want the rest of it to catch up before I officially claim  BSL.  MBL will be my next goal.  I should be able to reach it by the end of the year...if I don't do anything foolish.erplexed


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 26, 2010)

You definitely look APL to me!   It's time to change that siggy!



guudhair said:


> what's my length?


----------



## Jade Feria (Jan 27, 2010)

RENIBELL said:


> Jade how long have you been taking the Mxi-hair for?


*Only about 2 weeks, and I'm not sure if it's one thing that I'm doing or a combination of everything, but I'm seeing a vast difference in my hair! As I posted in the MBL thread, the new growth on the sides/near the edges of my hair is starting to look like the new growth in the back, middle, crown area - thick coily curls, and it's never been like that before. My hair in those areas was always very fine. ALWAYS. Until now.*

* I was thinking maybe it was the Mega-Tek (also been using just about daily for 2 weeks), but who knows? Whatever it is, I'll just continue doing everything I've been doing, because I am loving these results!*


----------



## grow (Jan 27, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I'm feeling lazy today. My poor twists have seen better days. I'm going to try to hold out at least until Friday before I do another DC and cowash. We'll see how it goes.
> 
> I haven't done a length check in a while. I know my little "V" is at my brastrap, but I want the rest of it to catch up before I officially claim BSL. MBL will be my next goal. I should be able to reach it by the end of the year...if I don't do anything foolish.erplexed


 
Ms_CoCo37, i think your hair is gorgeous!
but what you wrote about the length has me thinking.....

if our bottom back longest layer reaches our bra strap, is that technically bsl?
OR 
do we have to wait until our shortest layer gets there?

i have alot of layers in my hair, which is terrible trying to grow out.
i'm trying to decide if it's better to grow my hair out to bsl, then chop it up to apl  just to have all layers at almost the same place or if it's better to leave the sissors alone until after past bsl.....erplexed

what type of growth trim plan do you ladies use?

thanks!


----------



## RENIBELL (Jan 27, 2010)

Jade Feria said:


> *Only about 2 weeks, and I'm not sure if it's one thing that I'm doing or a combination of everything, but I'm seeing a vast difference in my hair! As I posted in the MBL thread, the new growth on the sides/near the edges of my hair is starting to look like the new growth in the back, middle, crown area - thick coily curls, and it's never been like that before. My hair in those areas was always very fine. ALWAYS. Until now.*
> 
> *I was thinking maybe it was the Mega-Tek (also been using just about daily for 2 weeks), but who knows? Whatever it is, I'll just continue doing everything I've been doing, because I am loving these results!*


 
you know, i've been taking it for a month now, and i have this same problem with my edges, thick coily rather than my usual waves, i never thought it might be the maxi hair, my nails are alos stronger and much longer. i also use megatek, but just twice a month as a deep conditioner. i'm going to do a two month lenght check and see how many inches i gained since taking it


----------



## Jade Feria (Jan 27, 2010)

RENIBELL said:


> you know, i've been taking it for a month now, and i have this same problem with my edges, thick coily rather than my usual waves, i never thought it might be the maxi hair, my nails are alos stronger and much longer. i also use megatek, but just twice a month as a deep conditioner. i'm going to do a two month lenght check and see how many inches i gained since taking it


* A good problem to have IMO.. Maybe it is the maxi hair if we're both having the same result and you don't use the mega tek as much as I do. My nails seem to be growing in well, but I don't pay much attention to them, lol. I'm going to do a length check too, one of these days. It's time for an update anyway.*


----------



## RENIBELL (Jan 27, 2010)

i agree, its a good problem to have you will be BSL very soon judging from our avator pic, lucky you. i'm looking at getting there end of year, maybe sooner with maxi hair.i dont think Mega tek made my longer, but then again i never used it on my scalp regularly. it did make it stronger and darker in colour though, so it does something.I like it and i have used it for over a year now


----------



## NikStarrr (Jan 29, 2010)

Random thought:

Summertime can't get here fast enough.  That's when I predict I'll reach my goal of BSL.  I plan to reward myself with a 1 inch trim and highlights (just the top half of my head).  I plan to keep the hair at BSL for the rest of the year and keep a regular trimming schedule.  Who knows, maybe I'll try for MBL in 2011.  I just think BSL will be all I can handle.  I guess will see...


----------



## Vanity1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Ok, so since I was having trouble uploading my comparison pics a few pages back, I just added my new length check to my avi....
I did a touch up last Saturday and rollerset and gently teased the curls out. 

I am hoping to stretch until May this time.


----------



## lacreolegurl (Jan 29, 2010)

grow said:


> Ms_CoCo37, i think your hair is gorgeous!
> but what you wrote about the length has me thinking.....
> 
> if our bottom back longest layer reaches our bra strap, is that technically bsl?
> ...



i have lots of layers too.  the shortest is chin length and the longest is apl.  my goal length is bsl with with long layers. (my hair is so thick, i think layers look best with my features) so, i'm not cutting to even out.  and i'm claiming bsl as soon as my longest layer hits!  i have about 3.5 ins. to go....


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 29, 2010)

I am bunning today, I am using a clip in bun, putting my hair underneath and protecting my ends,  I am wearing a headband and it is cute.

I got my 4 hairpieces yesterday Hairsisters cancelled one of them so it is no longer 5. 


I am claiming BSL/BSB when my full back reaches it.


----------



## humblebyHIM (Jan 29, 2010)

Ok I have been  and I want to say that everyone has REALLY inspire me. I dont think I will make BSL by Dec 2010 (I currently barely SL) but I am trying. I am not going to "officially" join this challenge but I am doing my own from the sideline and learning a lot from everyone here. 

I am currently wearing cornrows as my PS for 2010. My last relxer was Oct 5, 2009. I did a BC fom SL to NL. I am wondering what is the steamer I keep readiing about? I have been using the hair therapy wrap for my dc.


----------



## bimtheduck (Jan 30, 2010)

Protein with aphogee 2 step treatment (getting a relaxer next week), then deep condition with Matrix Biolage ultra hydrating balm, aussie moist 3 min miracle, NTM and evoo under heat for 15 min and w/o heat for 1 hour. Applied my leave ins and air dried.     __________________


----------



## kriolagirl (Jan 30, 2010)

Just checking in.  Going to clarify (it's been forever), hard protein treatment, and steam in the next couple days.  Took out a sew-in right after NYE and got my hair flat-ironed and ends dusted for a length check (siggy pic).  Getting it flat-ironed next Wednesday for an out of town trip and then will be wigging it up for another month or so.  Taking a weave break until the spring.  Also thinking about coloring my hair black...


----------



## Charlie555 (Jan 30, 2010)

Checking in. Still wearing cornrows & half wigs. This week I am going to switch it up and have my hair cornrowed into a ponytail & add a phony pony. I will come back & add a picture when I get it done.


----------



## The Princess (Jan 30, 2010)

guudhair said:


> Here are update pics...I relaxed last Wed at 15-weeks post...the first pic was taken last week while my hair was still wet...the second pic was taken today on dry hair...my hair isn't bone straight all over so I flat ironed erplexed that piece to do a length check...when it warms up, I'm gonna try cowashing to see how my hair likes it.
> 
> what's my length?


 

You looked APL to me...CONGRATS!!!


----------



## The Princess (Jan 30, 2010)

Well this stress free week is over. After one week, I finally washed my hair. However I been using Hairveda Hydrasilica Spritz, this stuff is good. It made my hair so soft. Usually after a few days, from using products, my hair would be stift and hard, this time I went a whole week, without even cowashing and just steading wetting my hair and adding products, i been doing this for a whole week, and my hair & ends were still soft. I know it because of the Hairveda H.S. I really like this alot. 
I also spray it on after I finish styling my hair-the smell is awesome too.  I love this stuff. 

Do anyone else use it too. I would like to read your views on it. I realize I been using this stuff everyday. No dry hair this week.


----------



## The Princess (Jan 30, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I am bunning today, I am using a clip in bun, putting my hair underneath and protecting my ends,  I am wearing a headband and it is cute.
> 
> I got my 4 hairpieces yesterday Hairsisters cancelled one of them so it is no longer 5.
> 
> ...


 

To me-it seems like you are already there for you siggy, cause you also have a bump in your ends. Your hair is beautiful by the way.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 30, 2010)

The Princess said:


> To me-it seems like you are already there for you siggy, cause you also have a bump in your ends. Your hair is beautiful by the way.


 


Thank you so much. I want to wait until my hair is mid bra to claim it and 1/2 inch below my bottom bra stra (MBL for me) to claim MBL.


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 30, 2010)

Today I didn't feel like washing my hair myself so I took my own products to the salon.  They washed w/ ABBA moisture scentscations poo, used a Fanstasia IC reconstructor, and DC'd w/ ORS Replenishing conditioner.  It's the first time I used the ORS since maybe September?  I can't recall exactly.  I notice the Silk Elements smooths my cuticles more than the ORS does.  But the ORS still gets the job done.  

The lady told me I need to get a trim next time I relax. I don't wanna!  I really want to wait until I'm an inch past BSL to trim back to BSL.  I want to be BSL by the summer but I don't know if I'll make it with a trim.  I'm not sure how many inches away from BSL I am, but if I had to take a while guess, I'd say maybe 2?  Hopefully not more. :/


----------



## panama_princess6 (Jan 30, 2010)

Just checking in... I have layers for days and i just realized that one side of my hair is growing faster than the other so i'm considering triming to even it out.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> LOL! Dang! I was wondering if I was too late!


 
I have 2 braids in my head now, I will try to see if I can get you a pic tomorrow.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 30, 2010)

Had a major exam so I am just now washing my hair....
-Clarified with Suave.
-Washed with CON- green
-And DC with Aphogee 2 min (I guess you can consider that a DC)
I am air drying at the moment.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 30, 2010)

Checking in, still cowashing and using my Ayurvedic oil mixture.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Jan 31, 2010)

checking in, cowashed and put my hair in "Princess Leia" knots.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 31, 2010)

Esq.2B said:


> Today I didn't feel like washing my hair myself so I took my own products to the salon. They washed w/ ABBA moisture scentscations poo, used a Fanstasia IC reconstructor, and DC'd w/ ORS Replenishing conditioner. It's the first time I used the ORS since maybe September? I can't recall exactly. I notice the Silk Elements smooths my cuticles more than the ORS does. But the ORS still gets the job done.
> 
> *The lady told me I need to get a trim next time I relax. I don't wanna!  I really want to wait until I'm an inch past BSL to trim back to BSL. I want to be BSL by the summer but I don't know if I'll make it with a trim*. I'm not sure how many inches away from BSL I am, but if I had to take a while guess, I'd say maybe 2? Hopefully not more. :/


 
*Esq. if it were me I would wait until I reached my goal. If you are doing PS anyway I don't see what the need would be to trim now, unless your ends are really chewed up. I'd say hide thoughs end and keep it pushing. *



panama_princess6 said:


> Just checking in... I have layers for days and i just realized that one side of my hair is growing faster than the other so i'm considering triming to even it out.


 
*This sounds like my hair . I have 3 different layers in my head and the left side is actually 1 1/2  inches longer then the right. At this time it doesn't bother me, because I don't wear my hair out, however once I get to midback I'm going to hold there for another year to grow out some layers and even out before I proceed to Waistlength.*


----------



## Khaiya (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm in cornrows and i baggied the ends last night, still in the baggy so nothing else to report.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 31, 2010)

I didn't do my normal wash this weekend, I am waiting until Wednesday since I am having a relaxer put in on Saturday. I want it to be product free. I have to put all my treatments in then. 

Otherwise I have been under my bonnet at home and when I go out I have my LF on. 

I really want to keep my styles Lo-Maintenance this 4 month period and I presume the next relaxer quad months as well till the end of the year. I really have no desire (never really have) to wear my own hair for long periods of time, one to two weeks the most.


----------



## Hair2Here (Jan 31, 2010)

Just finished washing with Aphogee Moisturizing Shampoo. My usual is Giovanni Magnetic Shampoo but I just ran out.   I'm getting ready to dc with Elastic QP mixed with honey, evoo, peppermint oil and Neutrogena Triple Moisturizing Conditioner.  My dc will be on for about 30 minutes w/heat and about 45 minutes w/o heat. I'll rinse and followup with Silk Elements Moisturizing Conditioner for about 10 minutes. A recommendation I considered after reading a post from JJamiah. Thanks!   I love the way it detangles my hair. It works great since I'm a tendered headed natural.  Then I'll swoop it up in my normal wet-n-wair hair do.


----------



## ceebee3 (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm going to do the Aphogee 2 step after I rinse this conditioner out of my hair and shampoo.

I'll follow the 2 step with Motions moisture plus under the dryer for 25 minutes then I'll put my hair in 2 braids and wear it like that for the rest of the week.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 31, 2010)

Hair2Here said:


> Just finished washing with Aphogee Moisturizing Shampoo. My usual is Giovanni Magnetic Shampoo but I just ran out.  I'm getting ready to dc with Elastic QP mixed with honey, evoo, peppermint oil and Neutrogena Triple Moisturizing Conditioner. My dc will be on for about 30 minutes w/heat and about 45 minutes w/o heat. I'll rinse and followup with Silk Elements Moisturizing Conditioner for about 10 minutes. A recommendation I considered after reading a post from JJamiah. Thanks!  I love the way it detangles my hair. It works great since I'm a tendered headed natural. Then I'll swoop it up in my normal wet-n-wair hair do.


 
Your welcome ! I love that stuff it is definitely worth it. I get the slip I need and the conditioning I so strongly desire!



ceebee3 said:


> I'm going to do the Aphogee 2 step after I rinse this conditioner out of my hair and shampoo.
> 
> I'll follow the 2 step with Motions moisture plus under the dryer for 25 minutes then I'll put my hair in 2 braids and wear it like that for the rest of the week.


 
You ladies are making want to go and do it now, instead of Wednesday.

Sounds soooo fun, I am anxious for Wednesday to come!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 31, 2010)

ceebee3 said:


> I'm going to do the Aphogee 2 step after I rinse this conditioner out of my hair and shampoo.
> 
> I'll follow the 2 step with Motions moisture plus under the dryer for 25 minutes then *I'll put my hair in 2 braids and wear it like that for the rest of the week*.


 
I have been wearing my hair like this for 2 days and I am liking it. I throw a wig on when I go out though....


----------



## ceebee3 (Jan 31, 2010)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I have been wearing my hair like this for 2 days and I am liking it. I throw a wig on when I go out though....


 

It keeps my hair so soft and moisturized, I love the way it feels.

I don't have a wig yet, tried to order online but they ran out of the one I wanted.  I'll try again next week.


----------



## Vanity1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Did my weekly wash yesterday, really didn't feel like doing anything special this weekend cause it was freezing cold outside; so, I pooed with Creme of Nature, and put Paul Mitchell detangling moisturizer in, detangled, followed up with an aloe moisturizer on my ends, and baggied all day and night.

I didn't wash the con out, I only do that when I am doing certain cons or feel like I have too much product in my hair. I just let it air dry a bit today and brushed my edges down with my Denman.


----------



## TdotGirl (Jan 31, 2010)

I forgot to come back and share my starting pic. It's in my siggy from the end of December. I'm still going strong with my buns, deep conditioning, and vitamins. I just need to figure out how to combat the dryness on my ends.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Jan 31, 2010)

Dc'd today. My sweet MIL gave me her rarely used hooded dryer. Love her. (I no longer have to borrow hers.)


----------



## Jade Feria (Jan 31, 2010)

*Wash day today! Pre-pooed, washed, and DC'ed under the dryer. Rollerset and sitting under the dryer again for it to dry.*


----------



## Reecie (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi Ladies!!

Well.... I deep conditioned on dry hair overnight with AOHSR and EVOO. Can I tell you that  I might NEVER go back to DCing with heat? DCing overnight makes my hair feel amazingly silky (and I'm 10 weeks post!).  I swear, with my combination of bunning since Oct and overnight DCing...my hair is the softest and healthiest it has EVER felt!! 

I'm just got out of the shower and I can literally run my fingers through my hair right now as it is airdrying with NO snaggles.   

I will be relaxing next Tuesday and CANT WAIT.... I posted previously that at 6 weeks post I already had an inch of new growth, so I will be excited to post my results. Right now my hair is airdrying and will go back into my double bun! I'm really starting to like my bun, I find it sexy... which I thought I could only do with my hair down.


----------



## Katherina (Feb 1, 2010)

Today I did my first protein treatment with Aphogee 2-step. I detangled with Suave Naturals, used Dr Bronner's castile soap to wash, put on the Aphogee, rinsed, and am now DCing overnight with AOWC (<~my new love - don't tell bf, lol). 

I can tell I've retained most of my growth since early December when I became APL. If my stretched estimations are correct, I've gotten almost an inch since then! Even so, I'm tweaking my regimen. I never hardcore PS. I always do low mani styles and wear my hair out/down/ponytail. But, I had some breakage today (not much, just about 10 pcs while I was pre-pooing), which inspired me to begin bunning daily except Saturdays. 

The cool thing about realizing I had breakage was that it was out of the norm rather than normal for me. My hair used to break off all the time before my HHJ, and I thought this was normal! Now it hardly ever breaks, so I actually notice when it happens. Plus, now that I'm on LHCF, I know to do a protein treatment to help with the breakage.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 1, 2010)

Ladies I couldn't wait until Wednesday!


I washed today with Ion Clarifying shampoo and put baking soda in it, I did 2 washes with this.
use one shampoo of hair one
APhogee 2 step under the dryer for about 30 minutes
Mixture of Aphogee Balancing Moisturizer/Porosity Control/Aussie 3 minute which I am sitting under a cap now for 1 hour  I had to open a new cap I ripped the other one in several places 
I will dry under hooded dryer
flip it up and call it a day until Saturday


----------



## danigurl18 (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm going to get my hair done tomorrow.. so excited! i need a new style because this weave is making my edges break off.. I think it's because of my headbands that I wear so I don't have to keep flat ironing the front


----------



## discodumpling (Feb 1, 2010)

Checking in. I've been bunning since Saturday after my clarifying wash & overnight DC...too lazy to braid or twist it up  

I finally started my post pregnancy shed. So I lost quite a bit of hair during my wash. 
Que sera sera...I'll see how it goes in the next few weeks...


----------



## NorthernCalGal (Feb 1, 2010)

Reecie said:


> Hi Ladies!!
> 
> Well.... I deep conditioned on dry hair overnight with AOHSR and EVOO. Can I tell you that I might NEVER go back to DCing with heat? DCing overnight makes my hair feel amazingly silky (and I'm 10 weeks post!). I swear, with my combination of bunning since Oct and overnight DCing...my hair is the softest and healthiest it has EVER felt!!
> 
> ...


 
Must try. I ran out of AOHSR and never replaced it. I love DC overnight. It's such a timesaver for me.

On a side note, I went to the shop on Friday and got my hair flatironed. I'm 28 weeks today and after Friday's appt, I have decided to relax again in the near future. I'm losing alot of hair and honestly can't get any type of regimen going that works well for me. I do think I am a stretcher for life. I never would have thought, I could go this long. I plan on getting it braided in the next couple of weeks and then relax in late March or so. Attached are my most recent pic. Pic #1: New Growth Shot & Pic #2: Length shot. Please let me know if that red line looks like BSL for me. Thanks!

P.S. I so colored those grey hairs, got a black rinse.


----------



## adventuregirl30 (Feb 1, 2010)

Checking in.  I grew about an inch in January!  I have been wearing braidouts and a bun.  I think the vitamins are helping as well.  Will be textlaxing roots in about two weeks.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 1, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Ladies I couldn't wait until Wednesday!
> 
> 
> I washed today with Ion Clarifying shampoo and put baking soda in it, I did 2 washes with this.
> ...


 
My hair is soooooo moisturized even though I know there was some protein overload, I added more moisture afterwards. NTM Leave IN!


----------



## Jade Feria (Feb 1, 2010)

*Oh, I never did this, so here we go (guess I have to update all my challenge threads)*

Regimen: *Shampoo once a week, preferably with an organic/natural shampoo
Deep  condition once a week, alternating between protein and moisture as  needed.
Co-wash 2-3 times a week
Moisturize, seal, and baggie daily
Apply  Mega-Tek to scalp daily

Protective styles every day - Buns,  wigs, half-wigs
12-15-week texlaxer stretch
* 
Products your using: *Aussie, AO, NTM Triple Moisture, HR LTR*

Starting Hair Length: *Just about APL
* 
Goal Month: *June/July 2010*

Pics for starting goal:


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Feb 1, 2010)

Nothing today besides moisturizing, sealing, and bunning!!


----------



## Reecie (Feb 1, 2010)

NorthernCalGal said:


> Must try. I ran out of AOHSR and never replaced it. I love DC overnight. It's such a timesaver for me.
> 
> On a side note, I went to the shop on Friday and got my hair flatironed. I'm 28 weeks today and after Friday's appt, I have decided to relax again in the near future. I'm losing alot of hair and honestly can't get any type of regimen going that works well for me. I do think I am a stretcher for life. I never would have thought, I could go this long. I plan on getting it braided in the next couple of weeks and then relax in late March or so. Attached are my most recent pic. Pic #1: New Growth Shot & Pic #2: Length shot. Please let me know if that red line looks like BSL for me. Thanks!
> 
> P.S. I so colored those grey hairs, got a black rinse.



DCing on dry hair is the business and probably helped get you to 28 weeks post..which is a lot of NG BTW.  Can't wait to see your results in late March, and YES, the red line looks to be BSL for you... about 2.5 - 3 inches away? erplexed


----------



## Soulberry (Feb 3, 2010)

Still keeping it SIMPLE ladies Bunning and Bagging with JBCO and weekly washing and conditioning. I am 5ft.7in. and 3 inches away from BSL!


----------



## nymane (Feb 4, 2010)

I shampooed with a Chagrin Bar (I won't ever use them again), DC'ed, and now I'm air drying in braids


----------



## joyandfaith (Feb 4, 2010)

Just got my hair done and I'm excited about my progress.  I think I may be BSL with my hair straightened.   It's in spiral curls in this pic...in my attempt to get body.  I'll post straight pics this weekend.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Feb 4, 2010)

Joyandfaith, your hair looks so pretty, bouncy and healthy.


----------



## caligirl2385 (Feb 4, 2010)

your hair looks AMAZING, joyandfaith!!!!! i luv it!!


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 4, 2010)

joyandfaith said:


> Just got my hair done and I'm excited about my progress. I think I may be BSL with my hair straightened.  It's in spiral curls in this pic...in my attempt to get body. I'll post straight pics this weekend.


 
Very Nice, I love the curls!


I pray the Snow will wait until the Mid of next week so I can go get my relaxer, Trim and I am up in the air right now about color!


----------



## buddhas_mom (Feb 4, 2010)

Joyandfaithful your hair is just gorgeous!


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Feb 4, 2010)

*joyandfaith * girl your hair is on point. I think you definitely have to be BSL when it straightened.


----------



## taz007 (Feb 4, 2010)

Beautiful hair JoyandFaith!


----------



## danigurl18 (Feb 4, 2010)

it looks like you ae there joyanadfaith! congrats!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 4, 2010)

Cosigning with everyone else Joyandfaith. Your hair is beautiful. I'm sure it's BSL when straightened. Congrats!!


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Feb 4, 2010)

Beautiful JoyandFaith!

Just DC for the first time w/Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol (crown) and Lustrasilk Olive Oil Cholesterol (rest of head). I really like it, and it's soooo cheap! My hair feels so great, I'm not even going to flatiron it like I was planning to. I'll wait till next week to do a length check.


----------



## NikStarrr (Feb 4, 2010)

Very pretty joyandfaith.  Definitely looks like it's BSL stretched.  Can't wait to see the straightened pics!


----------



## Kurly K (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm going to join in with wishful thinking. 

Regimen:cowash and go or blow out which lasts for two weeks, I don't straighten more than once a month though

Products your using: tresseme moisturizing conditioner. or just for me curl smoother. thats it. 

Starting Hair Length: APL not full yet

Goal Month: December

Pics for starting goal- attachingggg


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 4, 2010)

Kurly K said:


> I'm going to join in with wishful thinking.
> 
> Regimen:cowash and go or blow out which lasts for two weeks, I don't straighten more than once a month though
> 
> ...


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 4, 2010)

Kurly K said:


> I'm going to join in with wishful thinking.
> 
> Regimen:cowash and go or blow out which lasts for two weeks, I don't straighten more than once a month though
> 
> ...


 

:welcome3:


----------



## kriolagirl (Feb 5, 2010)

checking in..
tuesday night steamed w/ ors replenishing conditioner and neil george indian gooseberry oil. left that on overnight. did a quick wash in the am and followed up w/ aphogee 2min and neil george detangler and nourishment spray (i'm trying out this line and kind of love it as of late). went to salon and got blown out and flat ironed.  it is pouring today so my hair has been wrapped up under a wig lol. i will stay under the wig until the rain stops


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Feb 5, 2010)

Joy your hair looks fabulously BSL to me! 

Welcome Kurly K!  I am loving your color!

In the meantime, I'm HATING my hair!!!  Last night I washed it and it was a tangled mess.  I HATE wash day!  It's always such a chore.  And whats with all of those darn pixie knots???!!!  UGHHHH!  My hair tangles so darn easily!  There has to be a better way...

Some times I just wanna cut it all off.  But I know I won't...at least I don't think so...


----------



## NikStarrr (Feb 5, 2010)

Pretty color, KurlyK.


Well, I haven't really length checked in a while.  My hair is currently in an old braidout, so I decided to stretch a section in the back.  I seem to be about an 1 to 1 1/2 inches tops  from BSL.  I'm pretty excited.  I'm on a personal no-flat iron challenge through March.  Maybe I'll make it when I straighten in April.  That would be quite nice.


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Feb 5, 2010)

Havent checked in lately. Im going to do a clear rinse today


----------



## sunbubbles (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey Ladies, Im sooo LATE with my starting point picture, but here it is! I just realized that I had a slight set back over the last 3 mths of a good 2 in! *uuugghh So this pic is from the beginning of January. NOT looking good ladies, but Im gonna stick to the challenge anyways *sniffle sniffle* Im at a good 8 inches now. BSL on me is about 12/13 inches. Im gonna give myself till DECEMBER 31ST 2010 at 11:59pm!! yea yea!
Let the games begin!!


----------



## Hair2Here (Feb 5, 2010)

I changed my hair length goals to mbl.  I have 4 1/4 inches to go before I reach bsl and I'm giving myself until July to reach it.  I'm hoping I'll gain a few extra inches during the summer months.  

My weekly regimen is simple:
Shampoo with 1x per week
Aphogee 2 minute 
DC with heat
No direct heat
Moisturize and Bag each night

I'm so happy with the results of my hair so far.  Can't wait to see the difference in March when I flat iron for a length check.


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 5, 2010)

I am DCing at the moment with Aphogee 2 min and CON-purple.....
Doing good so far still pressing to be APL and this year. Even though I think I am APL already, I will wait til MArch to clain it though....And then I will be on my way to BLS.


----------



## danigurl18 (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm getting ready to put a rinse in my hair and then sit under the dryer with shescentit banana brulee and watch SOS Haiti


----------



## Hair2Here (Feb 5, 2010)

You ladies have listed your regimens for this challenge but I'm just curious......what type of vitamins are you taking during this challenge?


----------



## sunbubbles (Feb 5, 2010)

Im pretty sure that Im gonna have to do an protein treatment because of hat this press that I did the other day! My hair just feels weak!! *UUgghh , so I think Ill probably wait a couple of days, go ahead and put in my mini braids, do the protein treatment, then DC like a mad woman!! lol


----------



## baddison (Feb 5, 2010)

Hair2Here said:


> You ladies have listed your regimens for this challenge but I'm just curious......what type of vitamins are you taking during this challenge?


 
I am currently taking GNC Ultra Nourish Hair daily....without fail.  Its been 7 weeks since my relaxer in December, and I already have a littel OVER 1inch of NG.  Not relaxing again 'til April...17week stretch ahead.  I am determined to make BSL this year...by hook or by crook!!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Feb 5, 2010)

Checkin in, just took my hair down today, a week early. Lost a lot of shedded hair but I guess that's to be expected (Shrug) since I haven't detangled in 5 weeks, I just hate looking at a big ball of hair.

Anyway, going to do a steam treatment tomorrow let it air dry and put it right back up in braids.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 5, 2010)

I was suppose to wash my hair tomorrow. I DID IT TONIGHT, I washed with Hair One Jojoba Version x2, then I did a Aussie 3 minute and left it on for 3 minutes, wash day never has been this quick. got under the hair dryer 10 minutes, then added Herstyler Serum and blow dryed my roots, Put it up in a bun and put a headband on. Hubby laughed told me you do all that work and put it up. I laughed. Ladies I am at 18 weeks post I am going to continue until March, tomorrow was my day of Relaxation (getting my relaxer) due to the snow I can't and the following week my stylist is having surgery so I am waiting until March so I don't get confused.


----------



## lacreolegurl (Feb 5, 2010)

hi ladies - just checking in.  i did an aphogee protein treatment today.  i've started doing one every 2 weeks and my hair is responding well to it. less shedding and breakage.  i'm no longer doing frequent co-washes a.) because it's just too cold, b.) i'm 7.5 months post (because what i want to do changes frequently) and detangling just makes me sad.  once i finished everything today, shampooing, treatment and conditioning, i rubbed in some coconut oil and a little cantu silk serum and tied it all up.  my hair feels really soft.
grow baby grow!


----------



## The Princess (Feb 6, 2010)

Im DC'ing today, using Matrix Conditioning Balm. I mixed some 2 min Kertain along with a little Olive Oil. Now im under heat. I really like the Matrix Conditioning Balm-its so thick and makes my hair very moisturized. 

Tomorrow I will be 10 weeks. I decided im not doing the 6 month stretch. Im stretching to the end of March now. That will be 4 months for me. Right now-my hair is well behaving.


----------



## The Princess (Feb 6, 2010)

lacreolegurl said:


> hi ladies - just checking in. *i did an aphogee protein treatment today. i've started doing one every 2 weeks and my hair is responding well to it.* less shedding and breakage. i'm no longer doing frequent co-washes a.) because it's just too cold, b.) i'm 7.5 months post (because what i want to do changes frequently) and detangling just makes me sad. once i finished everything today, shampooing, treatment and conditioning, i rubbed in some coconut oil and a little cantu silk serum and tied it all up. my hair feels really soft.
> grow baby grow!


 


WOW-I heard Aphogee two step protein is really strong. I read it suppose to last at least 6-8 weeks. You do one every 2 weeks. Im glad its working for you. How do you do yours? Do you follow the directions per say?


----------



## The Princess (Feb 6, 2010)

Hair2Here said:


> You ladies have listed your regimens for this challenge but I'm just curious......what type of vitamins are you taking during this challenge?


 

Im taking Biotin 5000 and Garlic pills for my hair.


----------



## The Princess (Feb 6, 2010)

joyandfaith said:


> Just got my hair done and I'm excited about my progress. I think I may be BSL with my hair straightened.  It's in spiral curls in this pic...in my attempt to get body. I'll post straight pics this weekend.


 

Your hair is beatuiful. I really like the big curls. I agree with the others, you are there at BSL, cause of the curls, holding your length.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 6, 2010)

The Princess said:


> Im DC'ing today, using Matrix Conditioning Balm. I mixed some 2 min Kertain along with a little Olive Oil. Now im under heat. I really like the Matrix Conditioning Balm-its so thick and makes my hair very moisturized.
> 
> Tomorrow I will be 10 weeks. I decided im not doing the 6 month stretch. Im stretching to the end of March now. That will be 4 months for me. Right now-my hair is well behaving.


 
I am doing a 5 month stretch, LOL we were both talking about it and now we both changed our mines. I said next time, but due to the weather I had to move it.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Feb 6, 2010)

Just checking in. I will be dc'ing today with NTM Deep Recovery Mask for thirty minutes under my hood dryer. Other than that, nothing much.


----------



## The Princess (Feb 6, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I am doing a 5 month stretch, LOL we were both talking about it and now we both changed our mines. I said next time, but due to the weather I had to move it.


 
 I just laughed when I read your reply. March is within reach and FEB is to early to relax. May is so far. Luckily my hair is still managable. Thanking my 2 new products Matrix Conditioning Balm and Suave Sleek conditioner. 

My NG was so dry, I might have to start cowashing more. Especially since I start working out more.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 6, 2010)

The Princess said:


> I just laughed when I read your reply. March is within reach and FEB is to early to relax. May is so far. Luckily my hair is still managable. Thanking my 2 new products Matrix Conditioning Balm and Suave Sleek conditioner.
> 
> My NG was so dry, I might have to start cowashing more. Especially since I start working out more.


 
I noticed my hair was feeling weird the other day dry and hard, guess what I didn't rinse out the conditioner and I dryed it under the hair dryer, SOOOO this time I rinsed extra and no problems I feel like punching myself, being so quick. 

Well if Feb is too early nix that, March will be 5 months for me, so we can both shoot for March if that is 4 months and your comfortable.


----------



## beans4reezy (Feb 6, 2010)

I rebraided my cornrows, moisturizing my hair with whipped ends hydration and sealing with grapeseed oil. These braids are going to go for another three/four week run.


----------



## Jade Feria (Feb 6, 2010)

*I'm co-washing today. Going to do the Mega-Tek thing for 5 minutes and rinse, then follow with Aussie Moist.

Oh, and today I am 20 weeks post. *biting nails**


----------



## The Princess (Feb 7, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I noticed my hair was feeling weird the other day dry and hard, guess what I didn't rinse out the conditioner and I dryed it under the hair dryer, SOOOO this time I rinsed extra and no problems I feel like punching myself, being so quick.
> 
> Well if Feb is too early nix that, March will be 5 months for me, *so we can both shoot for March* if that is 4 months and your comfortable.


 

That sound like a plan. Im shooting for the last week of March-Yes that will be 4 complete months for me.


----------



## Esq.2B (Feb 7, 2010)

Today I DC'd on dry hair with Alterna Hemp Hydrate, Shampooed w/ Joico K pak, Fantasia IC Reconstructor, then a quick rinse condish w/ Hayashi Systems 911 Conditioner.


----------



## grow (Feb 8, 2010)

i am still going "pinch me".....

last week hubby measured my hair and we found that it HAD GROWN 1 INCH SINCE JAN. 11TH!!!  :trampolin

i've got about 6-7 inches before reaching bsl, and i really thought it was hopeless, but i suppose IF i can keep this growth rate and RETAIN what grows, i should make it! no? 

the problem is, we've had a huge snowfall recently and i've also noticed a bit more breakage than usual.

i'm 3 weeks post and that ng is coarse and tough (especially my crown and nearby areas, NOT my nape or sides)

i've been co-washing with moisturizing conditioners and using amla/shikakai/brahmi twice a week.

BUT, i'm thinking of adding a third co-wash using ONLY MOISTURIZING CONDITIONER, which, like *REECIE *has  convinced me of (lady, your hair is BEAUTIFUL, btw) is best to be put on DRY HAIR (yes, tried it, LOVE IT!)


is there anybody in this challenge that has tried this before?  

thanks for your advice, ladies!!!


----------



## discodumpling (Feb 8, 2010)

Checking in: Finally braided my hair and hope to keep it that way until the end of February  
I'm still shedding but if it's braided I don't stress about it as much as I would if it were loose! I appear to be losing thickness & not length which is not such a biggie for me because my hair is on the thin side to begin with.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 8, 2010)

Checking in, yesterday I did a double tea rinse then a scalp massage with my Sulfur oil mixture. I sealed with HE LTR and castor oil. Today I did a scalp massage with Shikakai oil.


----------



## Barbie83 (Feb 8, 2010)

I was snowed in Saturday, so i made it a HAIR day! 

pre-pooed with coconut oil for about an hour
-shampooed with Elucence MB
-applied a black rinse, sat under dryer for 45 minutes
-rinsed and applied Joico Kpak (back under dryer for 20 min)
-rinsed and applied Creme of Nature Extreme Moisture conditioner, left on for about 2 hours
-rinsed and applied Lacio Lacio and Nairobi Foam Wrap, and rollerset (kept my hair wet wth a spray bottle of water mixed with coconut oil)
-dried for about an hour

Result: the juiciest black curls I've ever seen!   (I wish I had taken pics)

I wish I had time to do that every week, my hair would be succulent


----------



## Reecie (Feb 8, 2010)

grow said:


> i am still going "pinch me".....
> 
> last week hubby measured my hair and we found that it HAD GROWN 1 INCH SINCE JAN. 11TH!!!  :trampolin
> 
> ...



Awwwwhhhh:blush3: Thanks Grow.  Overnight dry hair deep conditioning is the BUSINESS!! I love it, girl.  Congrats on the inch of growth in 1 month. Is there anything you're doing different in your reggie?

Sorry, I can't help you with the co-washing thing. I don't plan to co-wash until I do braidouts, which I don't want to do on my hair until it is 3 - 4 inches longer.


----------



## loulou82 (Feb 8, 2010)

Checking in: I did a length cheat with my leave out hair (currently in a weave) and I'm 4 inches away from BSL. I'm excited!


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 8, 2010)

Reecie said:


> Awwwwhhhh:blush3: Thanks Grow. *Overnight dry* *hair deep conditioning is the BUSINESS!!* I love it, girl. Congrats on the inch of growth in 1 month. Is there anything you're doing different in your reggie?
> 
> Sorry, I can't help you with the co-washing thing. I don't plan to co-wash until I do braidouts, which I don't want to do on my hair until it is 3 - 4 inches longer.


 

I love dcing on dry hair, but I have never done it over night. What type of cond. do you use? Would still be ok if it had protein?


----------



## Reecie (Feb 8, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> I love dcing on dry hair, but I have never done it over night. What type of cond. do you use? Would still be ok if it had *protein*?



I personally wouldn't do it with protein, Flow.  I have decided that this is the ONLY way I'm going to deep condition from here on out. When I was 10 weeks post, I DCd on dry hair overnight for the first time, and afterwards I didn't need to moisture my hair in morning/night for 5 days, it felt like it was freshly washed, soft, and moisturized during that whole time (and 10 WEEKS POST!).

My reggie is DCing is: AOHSR overnight with a plastic cap and then a turbie twist on top of that to keep everything in place. I shampoo in the morning with Keracare Moisturizing/Detangling and my hair is so buttery smooth afterwards I don't need to put conditioner on after my shampoo. 

I recommend a moisturizing shampoo, please let me know how you like/dislike it!


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 8, 2010)

Reecie said:


> I personally wouldn't do it with protein, Flow. I have decided that this is the ONLY way I'm going to deep condition from here on out. When I was 10 weeks post, I DCd on dry hair overnight for the first time, and afterwards I didn't need to moisture my hair in morning/night for 5 days, it felt like it was freshly washed, soft, and moisturized during that whole time (and 10 WEEKS POST!).
> 
> My reggie is DCing is: AOHSR overnight with a plastic cap and then a turbie twist on top of that to keep everything in place. I shampoo in the morning with Keracare Moisturizing/Detangling and my hair is so buttery smooth afterwards I don't need to put conditioner on after my shampoo.
> 
> *I recommend a moisturizing shampoo*, please let me know how you like/dislike it!


 
I don't use poo. The only time I shampoo is when I relax. So you don't think just rinsing it out is enough? I wasn't planning on using a hardcore protein, but I only have Motions CPR,Silicone Mix,ORS root stimulator for dcs. and they all contain protein. I guess I could use my Aussie Moist.


----------



## Reecie (Feb 8, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> I don't use poo. The only time I shampoo is when I relax. So you don't think just rinsing it out is enough? I wasn't planning on using a hardcore protein, but I only have Motions CPR,Silicone Mix,ORS root stimulator for dcs. and they all contain protein. I guess I could use my Aussie Moist.



You know what? It's probably enough.  I forgot to mentionerplexed that I add a "generous" amount of EVOO after I apply the AOHSR. So for me, shampooing is a necessity.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 8, 2010)

Reecie said:


> You know what? It's probably enough. I forgot to mentionerplexed that I add a "generous" amount of EVOO after I apply the AOHSR. So for me, shampooing is a necessity.


 

My hair is always oiled up and cowashing still works. So I guess it should be ok. I forgot to mention I use a Ayurvedic poo bar a couple times a month. Weekly tea rinses with Shikakai also cleanses my hair and scalp and prevents build up. Ok I'll let you know how it works out, thanks.


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Feb 8, 2010)

Did a length check on Saturday and I have 2 inches to go. Hopefully, I can get there by my birthday in 11 weeks.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 8, 2010)

grow said:


> i am still going "pinch me".....
> 
> last week hubby measured my hair and we found that it HAD GROWN 1 INCH SINCE JAN. 11TH!!! :trampolin
> 
> ...


 
*Congratulations on your growth, you should be BSL in no time! *



Barbie83 said:


> I was snowed in Saturday, so i made it a HAIR day!
> 
> pre-pooed with coconut oil for about an hour
> -shampooed with Elucence MB
> ...


 
*That Black hair rinse sounds great, I am in need and am trying to wait for my steamer so I can steam it in. Oh well, how is everything coming along? I am not letting go my Elise Lace Front , I love to wear it all the time. I got a second one *



Reecie said:


> Awwwwhhhh:blush3: Thanks Grow. Overnight dry hair deep conditioning is the BUSINESS!! I love it, girl. Congrats on the inch of growth in 1 month. Is there anything you're doing different in your reggie?
> 
> Sorry, I can't help you with the co-washing thing. I don't plan to co-wash until I do braidouts, which I don't want to do on my hair until it is 3 - 4 inches longer.


 


loulou82 said:


> Checking in: I did a length cheat with my leave out hair (currently in a weave) and I'm 4 inches away from BSL. I'm excited!


 

*I wanted to say to you two ladies and all the ladies who are very close to BSL/BSB Great JOB!!!!! You are definitely an inspiration for us all here in this challenge , and for all who made it congratulations. Once you make BSL/BSB let me know so I could put it by your name.PM me though please because I might miss it! *

*For all the other ladies including myself the YEAR has just started no giving up we have 10 more months to go!*


----------



## bimtheduck (Feb 8, 2010)

Got a relaxer touch up friday but she didn't DC my hair. Baggyied last night and will baggy every other night for the rest of the week.


----------



## joyandfaith (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for all the love and support ladies. Unfortunately, I think I still need about 2 inches until true BSL.  Therefore, I'll be here working hard for a couple more months.


----------



## grow (Feb 9, 2010)

Reecie said:


> Awwwwhhhh:blush3: Thanks Grow. Overnight dry hair deep conditioning is the BUSINESS!! I love it, girl. Congrats on the inch of growth in 1 month. Is there anything you're doing different in your reggie?
> 
> Sorry, I can't help you with the co-washing thing. I don't plan to co-wash until I do braidouts, which I don't want to do on my hair until it is 3 - 4 inches longer.


 

MS. REECIE, THANK U!!!
U R ONE OF THE LADIES I OWE THIS MIRACULOUS (for me who's always had a hard time growing my hair) HAIR GROWTH TO!!!
I LOVE YOUR BLOG SPOT& YES, AM FOLLOWING INSTRUCTIONS!!!!

that dc-ing on dry hair is TOTALLY THE BUSINESS!!!

now, i CANNOT do it any other way i just love those results sooo much!

plus, the "new things" also include those lovely co-washes!!! (i'm in that challenge, too)
plus i'm sure those vitamins are helping, too (i'm still waiting for the msm&chlorella to arrive tho...so it should only get better when i implement them) 
and your hot double bun (tho i've gotta wait for my hair to grow out some more to do it) has inspired me to KEEP MY HANDS OUTTA MY HAIR, so i'm wearing a french twist as i type!
i want to retain each and every bit to make the bsl!

THANK U REECIE!!!!

p.s. i'm also inspired by your excercise routine tho to lazy right now....will wait till the nice temperatures arrive, lol, and i'm sure that with your great routine, those 3-4 inches are gonna be there in a nyc minute!


----------



## grow (Feb 9, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> *Congratulations on your growth, you should be BSL in no time! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
JJamiah, THANK YOU FOR YOUR CONGRATULATIONS AND ENCOURAGEMENT!!!

TO ALL THE LADIES ON HERE: THANK YOU for helping me to trust and believe in myself;  for showing me that i can take good care my hair and actually grow my hair...soemthing i've never tried to do until joining this forum a month ago...  i'll be forever grateful!


----------



## Reecie (Feb 9, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> I don't use poo. The only time I shampoo is when I relax. So you don't think just rinsing it out is enough? I wasn't planning on using a hardcore protein, but I only have Motions CPR,Silicone Mix,ORS root stimulator for dcs. and they all contain protein. I guess I could use my Aussie Moist.





grow said:


> MS. REECIE, THANK U!!!
> U R ONE OF THE LADIES I OWE THIS MIRACULOUS (for me who's always had a hard time growing my hair) HAIR GROWTH TO!!!
> I LOVE YOUR BLOG SPOT& YES, AM FOLLOWING INSTRUCTIONS!!!!
> 
> ...



*Wow girlie. You are too sweet! I'm so glad that you enjoy my blog...and most importantly that you have learned a few things that have worked for your hair. When are you gonna post some pics?*


----------



## grow (Feb 9, 2010)

Reecie said:


> *Wow girlie. You are too sweet! I'm so glad that you enjoy my blog...and most importantly that you have learned a few things that have worked for your hair. When are you gonna post some pics?*


 

just telling it like it is, REECIE!!! your blog is FABULOUS (i love the butterflies, too)

you are right about the pics & i CANNOT WAIT to post them as they are on my phone and ready to go! 
but i gotta get some space outta my hard drive because my iphone takes up too much have space to be able to download them.
a friend is helping me find another solution, so hopefully, i'll join the "picture club" too!!!


HHJ&HHG ladies!!!


----------



## The Princess (Feb 9, 2010)

I enjoyed getting my hair washed, conditioned and blowdried at the beautician today, no need for flatiron. "Tis all"


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Feb 9, 2010)

wet bunned today. i will probably leave it up like this all week. low manipulation is nice


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 9, 2010)

I did an all day cond. session with ORS. tonight I'll seal with LTR leave in, Hairveda Shikakai oil and my homemade sulfur mixture.


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 9, 2010)

I just henna'd I my hair and it turned out great as usual.
Imma get them vits from under my car seat and try to finish them things up ASAP!


----------



## Toney (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm in... I'm currently a little past SL  

Bunning and protecting my ends should get me to BSL by December 2010.

Regimen:
Wash 1 x week, usually Saturdays
DC with every wash
Air dry
Mizani shampoo and conditioner


----------



## danigurl18 (Feb 10, 2010)

cowashing and bunning today


----------



## Liege4421 (Feb 10, 2010)

I would like to join this challenge...my hair picture is in my siggy.  

My regimen is: pre-poo with Suave Humectress Conditioner; wash 1x/week with either Ookisa/Creme of Nature/Olive Oil Shampoo (1 shampoo); DC with Frederic Fekkai Protein Rx Treatment & Aphogee 2-min reconstructor

Rollerset/Saranwrap Treat hair after wash

Bun all week (hair out on weekends)

Moisturize with Carol's Daughter Healthy Hair Butter, seal with Carrot Oil/Coconut Oil

Starting Hair Length is APL

Goal Month: July 2010


----------



## Reecie (Feb 10, 2010)

Liege4421 said:


> I would like to join this challenge...my hair picture is in my siggy.



Love the hair, Liege...but what's your workout regimen?


----------



## Khaiya (Feb 10, 2010)

1 more day and i'll be 17 weeks post. I know i've gotten some growth but i'm not doing a proper length check until i straighten for V-Day so i wont know exactly how much growth i've gotten until then.


----------



## Liege4421 (Feb 10, 2010)

Reecie...your hair is gorgeous (one of my inspirations)...I sent you a PM on the workout.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Feb 10, 2010)

Today will just be a regular co-wash day. My hair is currently in a messy, loose bun. Tomorrow will be officially five weeks post (with ten more weeks to go until my next relaxer). When six weeks post rolls around, I will start dc'ing twice a week, as opposed to once a week.


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Feb 10, 2010)

I'll be trying Burt's Bees Brazil Nut Moisture Conditioner (something like that) for the first time when i cowash tonight. Anyone ever used this?


----------



## Reecie (Feb 10, 2010)

Liege4421 said:


> Reecie...your hair is gorgeous (one of my inspirations)...I sent you a PM on the workout.



*Wow Girl.  Thank-you. That is a very detailed regimen.  If only I were as dedicated to working out.  Thanks so much for the post and HHG!!*



sipp100 said:


> I'll be trying Burt's Bees Brazil Nut Moisture Conditioner (something like that) for the first time when i cowash tonight. Anyone ever used this?



*I've been eyeing this forever! Please let us know how you like it!*


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 10, 2010)

sipp100 said:


> I'll be trying Burt's Bees Brazil Nut Moisture Conditioner (something like that) for the first time when i cowash tonight. Anyone ever used this?


 

Let me know how much moisture you get from this, I love Deep Moisturizing conditioners,


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Feb 10, 2010)

sipp100 said:


> I'll be trying Burt's Bees Brazil Nut Moisture Conditioner (something like that) for the first time when i cowash tonight. Anyone ever used this?



I've never used it...my hair doesn't like BB's stuff.
But littlegoldenlamb gave a really detailed (and IMO, highly informative) review about it on her blog:

http://littlegoldenlamb.wordpress.c...oisture-raspberry-and-brazil-nut-conditioner/

hth.


----------



## Hair2Here (Feb 10, 2010)

Liege4421 said:


> I would like to join this challenge...my hair picture is in my siggy.
> 
> My regimen is: pre-poo with Suave Humectress Conditioner; wash 1x/week with either Ookisa/Creme of Nature/Olive Oil Shampoo (1 shampoo); DC with Frederic Fekkai Protein Rx Treatment & Aphogee 2-min reconstructor
> 
> ...


 
You should also share your workout regimen.  Good Lawd you have been either drinking alot of milk or you have a consistent workout routine.  Nice Back!  Welcome


----------



## ceebee3 (Feb 10, 2010)

My hair was still breaking after my last wash so I did the aphogee 2 step last night followed by emergencee.

I deep conditioned with cream of nature mixed with pantene and my hair feels back to normal.  It's moisturized, soft, and strong.

I did a strand test and I had to pull my hair 3 times for it to break.

I'm so happy, I haven't done a real protein treatment since December.  I've been moisturizing like crazy but that was too much. 

I'm going back to once a week pre-poo protein/ DC with moisture.


----------



## grow (Feb 11, 2010)

just checking in, hi ladies!

wednesday's overnight dc on dry hair worked out well, as expected...i've loved it since i've started it...but....

my mega tek arrived earlier this week and ya know i just had to try it....even though it's got alot of protein, they say, and i'd had a bit of a problem with breakage (they predict another large snowfall today, which my hair cannot stand...and thus, breaks)

soooo...after i took off the overnight dc with my ayurvedic poo's 
and co washed with mega tek, finishing with co wash of phyto nourishing mask,
i put some kukui oil on my wet hair before anything else.
then i spritzed some detangling avocado mist from the mega-tek line and today,
my hair actually feels softer than it used to.

we'll see how it hold up with this snow, though....

HHJ LADIES!


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Feb 11, 2010)

Reecie, JJ, Chaos - The Burt's Bees Raspberry/Brazil Nut Conditioner is a keeper! I didn't read the linked review until a few minutes ago, but I agree w/everything she said. I thought it would be more moisturizing and slippery, but it did leave my hair feeling stronger. I'll probably use it a couple times each month. It would probably be good w/other oils added. Next time I use it, I'll add some EVOO and Coconut oil.


----------



## Hair2Here (Feb 11, 2010)

Hair2Here said:


> You ladies have listed your regimens for this challenge but I'm just curious......what type of vitamins are you taking during this challenge?


 
I forgot to mention the vitamins I'm taking during this challenge.  EPO, Multi-vitamin, Vitamin C with Rose hips and MSM 2,000 mgs.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 12, 2010)

Speaking of Vitamins I need to go take mine and I don't feel like washing my hair today. I am in lazy Mode.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 12, 2010)

The Princess said:


> I enjoyed getting my hair washed, conditioned and blowdried at the beautician today, no need for flatiron. "Tis all"


 

Princess Don't be mad at me, stylist called and is moving her surgery. I am going there this week, I so need a hair cut, my new growth is soft and smooth but alot over 3 inches.  Plus I am lazy this week I don't feel like doing my hair at all. I just really want my cut!


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 12, 2010)

Its been about 1 month now with my install so i feel the growth under the weave though


----------



## Khaiya (Feb 12, 2010)

doing a length check today so i'll post pics later on. DCed overnight and then washed it and blow dried this morning, gonna flat iron later on.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Feb 12, 2010)

Washed my hair yesterday. I think I'm going to limit daily moisturizing and sealing to once a day. My hair feels too oily when I do it more than once. I feel yucky.


----------



## The Princess (Feb 12, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Princess Don't be mad at me, stylist called and is moving her surgery. I am going there this week, I so need a hair cut, my new growth is soft and smooth but alot over 3 inches. Plus I am lazy this week I don't feel like doing my hair at all. I just really want my cut!


 

 Don't do it....If you new growth is still soft, you can wait a little longer.

I understand, depending on how long she be out, might not be to good for you

Im sure you BSL,, make sure you post pics too.


----------



## joyandfaith (Feb 13, 2010)

Doing an old school DC today with some Queen Helene Cholesterol Conditioner.  Trying to get serious about my DC game again, even though I don't know how that's going to go since I'll be having a baby any day now.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 13, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> I've never used it...my hair doesn't like BB's stuff.
> But littlegoldenlamb gave a really detailed (and IMO, highly informative) review about it on her blog:
> 
> http://littlegoldenlamb.wordpress.c...oisture-raspberry-and-brazil-nut-conditioner/
> ...


 


sipp100 said:


> Reecie, JJ, Chaos - The Burt's Bees Raspberry/Brazil Nut Conditioner is a keeper! I didn't read the linked review until a few minutes ago, but I agree w/everything she said. I thought it would be more moisturizing and slippery, but it did leave my hair feeling stronger. I'll probably use it a couple times each month. It would probably be good w/other oils added. Next time I use it, I'll add some EVOO and Coconut oil.


 
THanks Ladies I will be keeping a close eye on these, Hopefully by next week I can see if I  need a new DC for my you know what, I don't even want to say it any more. LOL thanks again. 



The Princess said:


> Don't do it....If you new growth is still soft, you can wait a little longer.
> 
> I understand, depending on how long she be out, might not be to good for you
> 
> Im sure you BSL,, make sure you post pics too.


 
LOLOLOL I just got in; I didn't spend but maybe 5 minutes on the forum today, if I went on at all,  <--this is exactly how my day went today. 

I did get my relaxer, she was getting all her appointments out of the way before she gets her surgery. I would have had to wait until April for my relaxer, BUT good news, she cut only about 1/2 inch off by request, because she said my ends were great, she said you have barely any thing to really cut. I felt so .

I also Passed on the flat Iron and curlers I just dried under the dryer and plopped a headband on, I got this look right here perplexed. I said sorry I only have 2 blow dry passes and one flat iron pass and I am not going out tomorrow and have the whole month to go and I've used a BD pass already she was like  to the Pass. She said I Thought I've Heard everything, now you have passes. then asked again, you sure you don't want your hair curled, Nope!


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Feb 14, 2010)

so i recently trimmed my hair so that my bottom layer (and most of my hair) is all natural. and I am still past APL yay!






and here is the style i had it in for the last few days: a simple curly ponytail


----------



## taz007 (Feb 14, 2010)

Checking in!  Just used the Mizani Thermal Smooth system and rollerset for my Valentine's Day hair


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Feb 14, 2010)

Dc'ed for 45 minutes, which was accidental. I simply lost track of time. I air-dried my hair and rocked a serious wavy 'do. It was lovely.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 14, 2010)

Happy Valentines Ladies


----------



## danigurl18 (Feb 14, 2010)

I flat ironed yesterday and here is my pic.. sorry for my squiggly line lol


----------



## The Princess (Feb 15, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Happy Valentines Ladies


 

Can't wait to see pics of your hair.


----------



## The Princess (Feb 15, 2010)

Today is wash day, im prepooing with coconut oil. Going to try Elasta QP Conditioning Shampoo and folow up with CON(old version) Conditioner and wet bun and tie down with a scarf. 


Im 11 weeks post


----------



## The Princess (Feb 15, 2010)

danigurl18 said:


> I flat ironed yesterday and here is my pic.. sorry for my squiggly line lol


 

I like your bun in your siggy. Your hair is thick.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 15, 2010)

The Princess said:


> Can't wait to see pics of your hair.


 

LOL, I am not going to take pictures yet, maybe in June. I will be getting another relaxer & cut by then. That would be my date of prayer and hope to be BSB/BSL that is a possible 2 inches , Excited excited excited!


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 16, 2010)

Just got done cowashing with HEHH....


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 17, 2010)

I feel like crap again. HUH, Sinus's are no joke.
I washed my hair yesterday, 

I Clarifyed with Ion Clarifying shampoo
Shampoo'd twice with Hair one Jojoba
Aphogee 2 minute (I just got a relaxer Saturday so I need the protein) 15 minutes
Aussie 3 minute/Porosity Control - 20 minutes
Rinse
Aphogee Keratin Green tea reconstructerizer
Redken AntiSnap 
HERSTYLER SERUM 2 pumps
A dash or Argan Oil

sat underdryer dried 90% and then 10% with handheld

pulled it back into a pony! I am pretty simple.


----------



## Charlie555 (Feb 17, 2010)

I just washed my hair with keracare 1st lather & keracare moisturizing shampoo. I'm sitting under the dryer now with ORS hair mayo in. After 26 weeks of not being sure if I wanted to transition or stretch I have decided to relax again. I ordered the affirm sensitive scalp relaxer as well as the follow up products. They came yesterday & I can't wait to relax next week. I've been inspired to try the half & half method when I do relax. I think in the future I will only stretch 10-12 weeks. I haven't flat ironed my hair in 14 weeks & I can't wait to do it today


----------



## beans4reezy (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm in my fifth week with my hair in cornrows. I have been stepping it up with the cowashing since my hair tends to be a  bit drier in braids. It's working too...my hair feels softer.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Feb 17, 2010)

dc'd for thirty minutes
shampooed
conditioned with Aphogee 2 Min
rinsed
conditioned with Vo5's Strawberries and Cream Moisture Milks
rinsed/combed hair in shower
put in leave-in/sealed with oils/airdryed/messy loose bun

Went to CVS (Vo5 is on sale for 77 cents). I picked up some clarifying shampoo (VO5) and Passionfruit Smoothie conditioner, along with some NTM Leave-in (2 bottles and I caught the last two on the shelf). Since I received a $5 CVS bucks coupon, I went back and bought some NTM Deep Recovery Mask!!! I'm well-stocked for a while.


----------



## Hair2Here (Feb 17, 2010)

Just checking in.....I co-washed on Sunday with Mane and Tail Deep Moisturizing Conditioner.  I think I'm going to stick to co-washing (no poo) for a few months.  I'll probably have to co-wash about 2-3 times a week.


----------



## bimtheduck (Feb 18, 2010)

Valentine's Day weekend I washed with Kenra Clarifying/chelating shampoo, applied Joico deep penentrating reconstructor and left on for like 15 min. DCed overnight w Joico intense hydrator and Matrix Biolage hydrating balm.  Rinsed and applied Roux porosity control, rinsed with VERY cold water. Applied my leave ins and air died in a braided ponytail.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 18, 2010)

I just did a visual in the mirror and I have about 2 inches to claim BSL 
I am so excited that so far it looks like I am going to reach my goal.

I am attempting to stay out of my hair for the week 
No matter how much I want to comb my hair I am not combing it. I really need to keep my inches. LOL, oh well wish me luck!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Feb 19, 2010)

JJ congrats.... I refuse to do a length check until June. That's my birthday month and I plan to straighten so I can length check.


----------



## aa9746 (Feb 19, 2010)

Checking in: Still sticking with my siggy challenges and hoping I can get past Apl. My siggy picture was taken in July so I'm hoping for BSL this July. hhg


----------



## NikStarrr (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm under the dryer as I type.  Doing another braidout--the story of my life. haha  I stretch pieces of my hair all the time to length check, and it looks like I'm really close (about 1.5-2 inches)--but I really won't consider myself BSL until I can straighten and it just hanging it hits BSL, not by manually stretching it.  So I may still have few more inches to go.  Ah well.


----------



## bestblackgirl (Feb 19, 2010)

I just ended my stretch after 19 weeks. I will only stretch longer than 12-14 wks during the winter. I'm protective styling still and hiding my hair. I should be full BSL by the end of the summer. I'll post pics around Mid-May


----------



## Katherina (Feb 19, 2010)

my scalp doesn't like cowashing so no more of that. i allowed my hair to frizz and detangling was atrocious before i washed my hair yesterday. i'm in french braided twists. i will probably rewash on monday. i can't take itching so i'll continue washing 2x per week until i notice breakage. i'll detangle once per week still.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 19, 2010)

Checking in. I just dced, tonight I'll use my homemade sulfur mixture.


----------



## Janet' (Feb 20, 2010)

Keep growing ladies, you are my inspiration!!!


----------



## Hair2Here (Feb 20, 2010)

I 'washed' for the first time this week with conditioner only and I think I'm going to continue this process for a few months.  I liked the way my hair felt afterwards.


----------



## NorthernCalGal (Feb 20, 2010)

DCing right now. Finally broke down and replenished my AO HSR. I have a mixture of that, EVOO, & Coconut Oil under a cap. I have an appt on Monday at 9am with a braider to get tree braids. I hope I like them, I'm paying $170 to get them done, so they better be the BOMB. Still can't believe I've made it to 30 weeks. I will DC overnight and blowdry my hair tomrrow in preparation for Monday.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Feb 21, 2010)

i am gonna try to keep my bun in all week (the same one) for low manipulation. i NEED to keep my hands out of my hair


----------



## ceebee3 (Feb 21, 2010)

I did an overnight coconut oil treatment.  I'm about to wash it out. I'll probably deep condition with ORS.

I'm not sure if I want to rollerset or just throw it in a bun yet.

I don't know when or if I'm going to make BSL this year, but I am having fun with my hair and it's doing much better so I won't complain.


----------



## danigurl18 (Feb 21, 2010)

Still wearing my weave for another 3 weeks...


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 21, 2010)

Just soaked my hair in Shikakai and Amla oil. I'll cowash it out later.


----------



## grow (Feb 21, 2010)

hi ladies!

*Black Hoya Chick*, i hear you about not being able to keep the hands out of the hair!

i only wore it out once last week, but it's been in ps's for about 2 weeks now...to keep my hands out of it AND to help with the ng....i'm trying to keep breakage at bay...

i really want to measure my hair again because i can see where it's grown, but with the ng, i'd have to really pull it down, so it's better if i wait until i perm in april...if i can wait until april, that is! (that would be 3 months post)

tonight i'm doing my overnight dc and cayenne/jbco mix. 

*CeeBee3*, i, too, am trying to focus on the fun of finally taking really good care of my hair instead of JUST hitting the bsl mark at the end of the year, but it's not easy!
let's hope we make it...there's still plenty of time!
plus, i've noticed that my hair grows alot faster in the spring/summer, so i'm sure we'll ALL get a huge boost soon!

HHG LADIES!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Feb 21, 2010)

Today is wash day. I've switched to all natural products meaning I'm using only things from my kitchen and so far so good. 

Today I'm doing a DC with coconut oil and avocado, washing with a BS rinse and then doing a final rinse with peppermint chamomile tea.


----------



## Nelli04 (Feb 21, 2010)

checking in:
I had time to realli set out how much longer I have to go to get to bsl...I basically am 5 inches away, yay! but i don't think ill get there until december/january.
Today I am going to pick up castor oil and EVOO.


----------



## GreenD (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi All,

I don't think I'll be making it to BSL this year, but hopefully by March next year I will be. I'm currently shoulder length and I knew it was a stretch when I joined, but I think by the time Dec. comes I'll be a couple of inches away from full BSL. 

I'm still doing all that I can to get as close to it as possible, so don't count me out just yet.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Feb 21, 2010)

Just co-washing today. I'm six weeks post relaxer with nine weeks ago. Patience is a virtue, Ladies!!


----------



## beans4reezy (Feb 21, 2010)

Washed and Clarified with ORS Aloe Rid. Now DC'ing with ORS replenishing mask. I am still in cornrows...trying to PS as much as I can this year to hit the BSL mark by December


----------



## nymane (Feb 21, 2010)

I just got a fresh relaxer Sat. and I'll be doing a henna treatment sometime next week...my original goal was BSL by Dec 2010, but now I think I can bump that up to July/Aug 2010 :crossfingers:


----------



## esi.adokowa (Feb 21, 2010)

checking in.
just washed&conditioned my braids.

can't wait for my next length check! :]]


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Feb 21, 2010)

Applied Lustrasilk Tea Tea Cholesterol to scalp only and let sit for 30 minutes. Rinsed out and co-washed with Nexxus Colorstay Replenishing Conditioner. My hair isn't colored, but this conditioner has cerimides and it smells good - like grapefruit. Air-dried in twists.


----------



## Hair2Here (Feb 21, 2010)

Co-washed today with Mane and Tail then V05.  Liked that alot!  DC'd with a mixture of stuff:  Elasta QP DPR 11, Elasta QP Mango Butter, EVOO, Honey, Silk Elements and Neutrogena Triple Moisture.  I went crazy today.  Stayed under the dryer for 40 minutes.  May hair feels super good!  I can't believe I did it.  My natural hair loves the moisturizing conditioners.  I thought it would be mushy but it's not.  I guess the little protein in some of these conditioners are balancing everything out.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Feb 22, 2010)

i installed crochet braids last tuesday in an effort to stick to my personal HYH challenge...hopefully i can keep my hair under wraps (and keep my mind off it) till my 2 year curly/kinkyversary on june 13th. i was unsure of how the color combo was gonna turn out, but i have gotten lots of compliments on not only the color and size of the curls (i got water wave like everyone else), but even a few requests from people for me to do theirs, so i guess they must look pretty good! (i promise, pictures are coming!)

in addition, i have only used heat ONCE in 2010, and that was on tuesday when i blow dried my hair before getting it cornrowed. had i not, my cousin would have ripped through it with her crazy self, and we ain't havin' that. lol

still trying to make it to BSL by june 13th...even if it's only for a hot minute before my stylist trims me back to APL, i will still be able to say i made it!

ETA: here is a pic of my crochet braids...i usually wear a scarf or wide headband around the front (still recovering from my car accident in december, so i don't really go places where it matters LOL) but sometimes i rock it just like this. excuse me lookin tired...i kinda am...lol


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Feb 22, 2010)

Im still hanging in there. As long as I dont cut I'll def be there by december like I planned. Still trying to handle my grown issues though.


----------



## The Princess (Feb 22, 2010)

lilsparkle825 said:


> i installed crochet braids last tuesday in an effort to stick to my personal HYH challenge...hopefully i can keep my hair under wraps (and keep my mind off it) till my 2 year curly/kinkyversary on june 13th. i was unsure of how the color combo was gonna turn out, but i have gotten lots of compliments on not only the color and size of the curls (i got water wave like everyone else), but even a few requests from people for me to do theirs, so i guess they must look pretty good! (i promise, pictures are coming!)
> 
> in addition, i have only used heat ONCE in 2010, and that was on tuesday when i blow dried my hair before getting it cornrowed. had i not, my cousin would have ripped through it with her crazy self, and we ain't havin' that. lol
> 
> ...


 

WOW-your hair is pretty. I really like the curls.


----------



## The Princess (Feb 22, 2010)

Lazy this weekend-the only thing I did to my hair was moisturize it. However today Im going to DC on dry hair with Matrix Conditioning Balm and sit under my heat cap.

Im 12 weeks woohoo. My NG is still managable, so far so good.


----------



## bimtheduck (Feb 22, 2010)

I've applied MT mixed w castor and wheat germ oil everynight this week so I needed to clarify w ORS creamy aloe shampoo. Slathered on some more wheat germ oil to the length of my hair along with Joico intense reconstructer, let that sit for 10 min and then rinsed with luke warm water.  DCed for 3 hrs w/o heat with Matrix BIolage hydrating balm. Applied my leave ins and air dried in a braded ponytail. Turned out well, will probably do the same this week.


----------



## Katherina (Feb 23, 2010)

I washed / DCed my hair today and it's in twists. I think I am going to do a big cornrow style til my next wash. I undid my braid in the shower and pulled my natural hair ... to about 1.5 inches past my armpit! I'm halfway from APL to BSL! I was so happy! Now I don't have to give up hope for MBL before 2011!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 24, 2010)

lilsparkle825 said:


> i installed crochet braids last tuesday in an effort to stick to my personal HYH challenge...hopefully i can keep my hair under wraps (and keep my mind off it) till my 2 year curly/kinkyversary on june 13th. i was unsure of how the color combo was gonna turn out, but i have gotten lots of compliments on not only the color and size of the curls (i got water wave like everyone else), but even a few requests from people for me to do theirs, so i guess they must look pretty good! (i promise, pictures are coming!)
> 
> in addition, i have only used heat ONCE in 2010, and that was on tuesday when i blow dried my hair before getting it cornrowed. had i not, my cousin would have ripped through it with her crazy self, and we ain't havin' that. lol
> 
> ...


 

Your crochet install is beautiful, looks very natural to me, wow, you did a great job.


----------



## NorthernCalGal (Feb 24, 2010)

Okay, here's a pic of my tree braids (as inspired by DSD), plus a necklace my son made in preschool yesterday. So this is my protective style for now. I'm hoping to be even closer to BSL when I take them out.


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Feb 24, 2010)

Hello ladies, I think I lot some hair in the last few weeks, coming from trying to a new shampoo, nexxus something horrible.....hair tangled really bad, a lot of knots, I think the 2 inches I had gain nov-feb I lost, but I went for a sew in last week friday, she braided it to tight so I had to take it done.....so I still have the braids in, and I think I will get somebody else to redo my sew in next week friday for my party or I will get a wig....still up in the air about that....next length check is, easter.....or maybe later.....if not April late June


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm still going, ladies. I've upped my dc'ing to twice a week now since I'm seven weeks post. Also, I now add avocado oil to the hair mask for extra pizazz.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 24, 2010)

Checking in, I prepooed with Amla oil today. Now I'm sitting here with cond. and the second half of my tea rinse. I'll use my homemade sulfur mixture once it airdries.


----------



## lacreolegurl (Feb 24, 2010)

Checking in...I've been bunning it for the last week.  I'm keeping lots of virgin coconut oil in it and that's really helping me with my ng and I don't have many splits.
At the end/beginning of the year, I had lots of shedding, so within a month and a half, I did protein treatments every 2-3 weeks.  I stopped that, because my shedding is now minimal (and er..ummm...because the directions say every 4-6 weeks, lol!)
I'm still on the fence as to whether I'm actually transitioning or a long-term stretcher.  I've cut my washes down to once a week now because of detangling and the hassle of dealing with 2 textures - low manipulation.  It's just easier to maintain this way..


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey ladies, I just finished a length check and I'm pretty close! My bra is very low, so I may already be BSL. I'll wear my bra properly tomorrow and take another pic. Either way, I'll be here until I'm FULL BSL - probably another 6-8 weeks.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 25, 2010)

sipp100 said:


> Hey ladies, I just finished a length check and I'm pretty close! My bra is very low, so I may already be BSL. I'll wear my bra properly tomorrow and take another pic. Either way, I'll be here until I'm FULL BSL - probably another 6-8 weeks.


 

Yes you are suuuuper close. Congrats.


----------



## Reecie (Feb 25, 2010)

sipp100 said:


> Hey ladies, I just finished a length check and I'm pretty close! My bra is very low, so I may already be BSL. I'll wear my bra properly tomorrow and take another pic. Either way, I'll be here until I'm FULL BSL - probably another 6-8 weeks.



*Dang girl! Your hair grew super long in four months.  What's your reggie? Or does your hair always grow fast?*


----------



## beans4reezy (Feb 25, 2010)

sipp100 said:


> Hey ladies, I just finished a length check and I'm pretty close! My bra is very low, so I may already be BSL.


 
*YOWSERS!!!* Your hair is so pretty!!!! Thanks for the update, I agree with Reecie, you seem to be a fast grower and what ever you are doing to retain- you are doing it well!


----------



## beans4reezy (Feb 25, 2010)

Your new highlights are really pretty Reecie!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Feb 25, 2010)

Feeling good about 2010=). I will be FINALLY BSL!


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 25, 2010)

Highly Favored8 said:


> Feeling good about 2010=). I will be FINALLY BSL!


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Feb 25, 2010)

Reecie said:


> *Dang girl! Your hair grew super long in four months. What's your reggie? Or does your hair always grow fast?*


 
I thought I had average hair growth before finding this forum, but maybe it is a little faster than average. It grows about 3/4" (0.75") per month. Maybe a little more in the summer. It grew from collarbone to bsl in 8 months. I've been transitioning to natural for 9 months.

My reggie is simple - cowash 2x/wk, DC 1 or 2x/wk. I don't use shampoo at all. Other than various oils, I don't use any other products. 

I BKT'd in November, and then again last night. It helps with detangling, which leads to good retention. I try to keep my hair as straight as possible at all times. It doesn't like curls, braid-outs, twist-outs, etc. All those "styles" lead to tangles, so I just wear it in a bun or straight down. I don't "bump" my ends, either. That leads to breakage and split ends.


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Feb 25, 2010)

Here's another pic with my bra in it's proper location. It's just tickling bsl.


----------



## beans4reezy (Feb 25, 2010)

sipp100 said:


> Here's another pic with my bra in it's proper location. It's just tickling bsl.


 
Completely OT, but that coach cell phone cover is FIYYAAAAAHHHHH!


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Feb 25, 2010)

^^^Thanks, I loooove me some Coach! Their products are sturdy, so for the length of time I can wear my Coach bags/shoes/boots, they are quite inexpensive. My Mom had a Coach bag for 20 years before the strap broke! She could have gone through 50 cheapie purses in the same amount of time.


----------



## RENIBELL (Feb 25, 2010)

sipp100 said:


> ^^^Thanks, I loooove me some Coach! Their products are sturdy, so for the length of time I can wear my Coach bags/shoes/boots, they are quite inexpensive. My Mom had a Coach bag for 20 years before the strap broke! She could have gone through 50 cheapie purses in the same amount of time.


 
LOvely Hair, youre already BSL! love the coach phone cover too . i'm feeling positive about making BSL this year now, thought i'd make in december but brought that forward to october


----------



## Diva_Esq (Feb 25, 2010)

I just made APL 2+ months early!  I am hoping to be BSL by December 2010!  Bunning and vitamins are really helping!  See siggy pic...


----------



## Reecie (Feb 25, 2010)

Hey ladies!   

I just got done with a twist-out.  I plan on DCing overnight (on dry hair) and doing a rollerset in the morning.






















Close-up of highlights:


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Feb 25, 2010)

Reecie said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I just got done with a twist-out. I plan on DCing overnight (on dry hair) and doing a rollerset in the morning.
> 
> ...


 
Reecie, your highlights are poppin' and your hair looks so thick!


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 25, 2010)

Diva_Esq said:


> *I just made APL 2+ months early*! I am hoping to be BSL by December 2010! Bunning and vitamins are really helping! See siggy pic...


 


Congratulatios!!



Reecie said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I just got done with a twist-out. I plan on DCing overnight (on dry hair) and doing a rollerset in the morning.
> 
> ...


 




Your twist out is really pretty, and the highlights are fab.


----------



## The Princess (Feb 25, 2010)

Reecie said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I just got done with a twist-out. I plan on DCing overnight (on dry hair) and doing a rollerset in the morning.
> 
> ...


 

Reecie, your twist out is pretty and so full. Your hair is really thriving. Way to go!!!


----------



## beans4reezy (Feb 25, 2010)

We've gotten some great updates today. Thanks ladies!!


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 25, 2010)

^^^ I agree we have lots of hair porn LOL.

I am hoping for June, I am getting utterly anxious


----------



## sharifeh (Feb 26, 2010)

Reecie and Sipp, thanks for the hair porn ladies!  Just lovely! 
I'm hoping to be tickling BSL by April my next touch up.


----------



## Jade Feria (Feb 26, 2010)

*Congrats ladies!

My hair is doing well! I've been sticking to my regimen and have kept my hair baggied under my wigs every day.

My edges were a problem area for me but since using Mega Tek almost daily, they've grown in quite nicely.

I'm 23 weeks post texlax. Can I make it to 30? Let's find out! *


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm now 7 weeks post out of my 15-week stretch. I'm still going strong. I just added avocado oil to my regimen this week and I'm in love (Coconut oil is still my fave oil, though!).


----------



## Jade Feria (Feb 27, 2010)

*I co-washed with NTM conditioner and Rusk Calm 60-Second Hair Revive, and followed up with Rusk Calm Detangler. It wasn't very moisturizing so I had to follow that with Wave Nouveau moisturizer and a touch of HE LTR on the ends, and sealed with coconut oil. My hair is airdrying in 4 ponytail twists. *


----------



## MsSonya (Feb 27, 2010)

^^ I used the Rusk 60sec. also. I put it on dry hair for about 30mins.  It's in a little bottle. I had forgotten about it. I like it. I did a rollerset. I dont have the detangler though....(pj here). Well, I have really been playing attention to my ends, instead of just 'globbing' it on. I think its helping.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Feb 27, 2010)

i have started braiding/twisting hair as a side hustle, and my latest client is a hair junkie like us (but just a lurker on LHCF)...she gave me black soap, mango butter and avocado butter today!!! i have the HUGEST problem with sulfate shampoos drying out my hair (although i refuse to buy anything else until they are gone), so the black soap will take the place of that while my family uses up the shampoos. she told me how to make moisturizing liquid black soap with glycerin, oils and honey (my faves) in it so i will be ALL OVER THAT! i probably won't use the butters till these crochet braids come out, but i have been dying to try them, so i'm ecstatic that i have them now!!


----------



## Hair2Here (Feb 27, 2010)

lilsparkle825 said:


> i have started braiding/twisting hair as a side hustle, and my latest client is a hair junkie like us (but just a lurker on LHCF)...she gave me black soap, mango butter and avocado butter today!!! i have the HUGEST problem with sulfate shampoos drying out my hair (although i refuse to buy anything else until they are gone), so the black soap will take the place of that while my family uses up the shampoos. she told me how to make moisturizing liquid black soap with glycerin, oils and honey (my faves) in it so i will be ALL OVER THAT! i probably won't use the butters till these crochet braids come out, but i have been dying to try them, so i'm ecstatic that i have them now!!


 
Do you mean the regular bar soap black soap you can from the bss?


----------



## adventuregirl30 (Feb 27, 2010)

Grew another inch since 1-30-2010.  My hair is growing very fast and looks healthy, but I am shedding alot.  Going to try garlic conditioner.  I heard it helps with the shedding.  I have been surviving on braidouts.


----------



## almond eyes (Feb 27, 2010)

My name is not on the list. Don't forget me. I signed up when the challenge was first posted. I even put pictures. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## adventuregirl30 (Feb 27, 2010)

Grew another inch since 1-30-2010.  My hair is growing very fast and looks healthy, but I am shedding alot.  Going to try garlic conditioner.  I heard it helps with the shedding.  I have been surviving on braidouts. Absolutely no heat until June.


----------



## Reecie (Feb 27, 2010)

adventuregirl30 said:


> *Grew another inch since 1-30-2010*.  My hair is growing very fast and looks healthy, but I am shedding alot.  Going to try garlic conditioner.  I heard it helps with the shedding.  I have been surviving on braidouts. Absolutely no heat until June.



What?  Thats an inch in less than 4 weeks!! 

What are you doing to your hair/head/scalp?


----------



## Angelicus (Feb 27, 2010)

Hello again, people! I am sitting under the dryer. I haven't roller set my hair in about a week so today I am pampering myself. Lately I've been wearing my hair in a ponytail with the ends tucked under with a Good Days Hairpin. Here is my regimen for the day.

1. Shampoo with Colorese Shampoo (I really need to write a review on this). 
2. Deep Condition with Mane 'n Tail Original Conditioner (tried and true).
3. Apply Motions Nourish as a leave-in conditioner, apply Proclaim Glossing Polish to ends before roller setting.

I will flat iron my new growth with my CHI flat iron. I'll probably be doing the saran wrap thing tomorrow to get my hair a little flat.

I haven't used any natural products in a while (Bentonite Clay, Tea, AO GPB Conditioner) and I miss it much... but I'm trying to save my money.


----------



## ceebee3 (Feb 27, 2010)

I clarified this morning.  I'll do a Nexxus Emergencee / Apghogee 2 minute then DC with creme of nature.

After that I'll just put my hair in 2 braids.  That should last about 3 days, then I'll take them down moisturize and rebraid until next week.

I'm going to visit my stylist on 3/20 so I won't use any heat before then.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm sitting under the dryer as I type this post. I'm just dc'ing using my deep conditioning staple, NTM Deep Recovery Mask, and avocado oil. Today's my second dc'ing day of the week. After I dc for thirty minutes, I'll rinse it out and put some VO5 Moisture Milks in Strawberries and Cream. As always, I will air-dry, using HE Long-Term Relationship and coconut oil. Once 80% dry, I will braid it and place it in a satin scarf for the night.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 27, 2010)

almond eyes said:


> My name is not on the list. Don't forget me. I signed up when the challenge was first posted. I even put pictures.
> 
> Best,
> Almond Eyes


 
I double checked and this is your only post to BSL 2010. Almond Eyes feel free to join in ;while Sign Up is over, there is no deadline to this challenge.. We'd love to see your pic and hear about your regimen. 

Welcome to the BSL Challenge 2010


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 27, 2010)

Im doing good just got done DCing using Matrix, EVCO, honey, and ApHogee 2 min. Cant wait to relax in 2 weeks..... Well Im off to M&S using Silken Child and Amla Shakaki Oil.


----------



## Jade Feria (Feb 28, 2010)

*MT-ing my scalp right now. I think my hair is growing faster...*


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 28, 2010)

I used my homemade mixture last night. Today I'm prepooing with Amla and Shikakai oil. Then use my Shikakai Poo bar, air dry, apply MTG, and seal with Castor oil and HH LTR leave in.



ETA: I'm dcing after the bar with DPR 11 and AM


----------



## Firstborn2 (Feb 28, 2010)

Today is wash day, I'm bout to apply coconut oil to my scalp and message in for a pre-poo. Then deep condition with an avocado and egg, rinse with BS and final rinse with tea.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Feb 28, 2010)

Hair2Here said:


> Do you mean the regular bar soap black soap you can from the bss?


Yeah, but I can't seem to find it at my BSS. They just started carrying shea butter (although my hair hates that stuff pure), so maybe there is hope for the future. I can't wait to take my crochet braids out all of a sudden...I just want to see how washing and sealing go with these new products.

In the meantime, I used my African Royale BRX Braid Spray and ran some aloe vera gel through the ends of my crochet braids yesterday. I snip away at little hair balls/knots on the ends about once or twice a week.


----------



## Hair2Here (Feb 28, 2010)

Just checking in......did a co-wash and a dc today.  This is going to definitely become my new routine.


----------



## miss Congeniality (Mar 1, 2010)

I've pretty much been wearing protective styles (twist) and spritzing daily. I also do scalp massages every other day with Moe growth oil. I think I need to start taking vitamins and drinking more water to get over my hump.


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Mar 1, 2010)

Hey ladies just stopping through hoping for bsl June 2010


----------



## bimtheduck (Mar 2, 2010)

Checking in...  Been applying mega tek to my scalp every other night so Sunday I applied wheatgerm oil as prepoo for 1 hour,  washed then DCed with Aussie deep moist 3 min miracle and NTM. Left. With no heat for like 6 hours while I just louged around the house. Rinsed and air dried.    

I'm also in the newbie challege and my captains gave us a baggy challage for Feb. I really liked it and I've seen a difference in mt hair. I'll probably keep with it.


----------



## NikStarrr (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm still chuggin' along.  I co-washed and put my hair in a wet bun on Sunday.  I'm still in that same bun--hoping to keep it until Thursday or Friday.  Just throwing the scarf on it at night.  I'm usually low-mani, but thought I'd throw in a little no-mani here and there.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi ladies! Just checking in. I got my twists redone on Saturday and I wound up getting a trim. I'm not sure about my length (I'll try to do a length check next week). My length check for January is in my 2010 Progress album if anyone is interested.

Ciao for now!


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Mar 2, 2010)

checking in...my set of crochet braids is officially two weeks old now and i couldn't take not having water on my head, so i shampooed with diluted motions something-or-another (trying to get rid of it) by spraying it into the parts in my cornrows. after that, i conditioned with HE hydralicious...just rubbed it into my cornrows and let it sit while i showered, then rinsed. afterwards i applied some cantu shea butter leave-in to the ends of my cornrows and re-bunned them, sprayed african royale brx braid spray all over my cornrows, and applied aloe vera gel to my edges. i might sit under my hooded dryer for about 30 min before my client comes at 2pm...she wants two-strand twists, so i'll wash and DC her hair before doing that. i feel gooooood now


----------



## bellebebe (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm so ready for the big reveal! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!! I'M SO EXCITED. I CANT WAIT TO REACH BSL.


----------



## ceebee3 (Mar 2, 2010)

lilsparkle825 said:


> checking in...my set of crochet braids is officially two weeks old now and i couldn't take not having water on my head, so i shampooed with diluted motions something-or-another (trying to get rid of it) by spraying it into the parts in my cornrows. after that, i conditioned with *HE hydralicious*...just rubbed it into my cornrows and let it sit while i showered, then rinsed. afterwards i applied some cantu shea butter leave-in to the ends of my cornrows and re-bunned them, sprayed african royale brx braid spray all over my cornrows, and applied aloe vera gel to my edges. i might sit under my hooded dryer for about 30 min before my client comes at 2pm...she wants two-strand twists, so i'll wash and DC her hair before doing that. i feel gooooood now


 
I love that stuff, can't get enough!


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 2, 2010)

bellebebe said:


> I'm so ready for the big reveal! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!! I'M SO EXCITED. I CANT WAIT TO REACH BSL.


 
LOL 

This is exactly how I feel. I am soooooo excited.

Right now ladies I am keeping it LOW, I am on LOW manipulation. I am loving my Wigs, I put Elise down for a moment and I am rocking Outre Ruby, NO pics yet, I have to locate my cam, LOL 

I am excited JUNE 2010 isn't far away, All who would like to reveal pics throughout the month of JUNE please do so, that is our half way mark, and I am just anxious to  and see them as well.

Ahhhhhhh,,,,,,,,,,, April May JUNE!!!!!!!


----------



## gradygirl (Mar 2, 2010)

I would like to join this challenge ladies. My starting length is APL and I will try and take a starting pic later on this week. I really don't have a solid regimen yet since I am newly texlaxed again (Last time was in 2006) so I will be taking notes.


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 2, 2010)

Welcome Gradygirl :welcome3::welcome3:


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 2, 2010)

I been bunning it up cause I have a week until relaxer time. Nothing much at all.....


----------



## NJoy (Mar 3, 2010)

Finally got my first self-texlax out of the way yesterday. I was SO ready for it too. I've updated my siggy with last month's growth. I think I'm retaining pretty well for 2 months of growth. Speeding towards BSL.


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 3, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Finally got my first self-texlax out of the way yesterday. I was SO ready for it too. I've updated my siggy with last month's growth. I think I'm retaining pretty well for 2 months of growth. Speeding towards BSL.


 
I see Progress  GreaT Job. What relaxer did you use?

I bought the SPrush based on the ladies here on this forum. I am gifting it to my stylist and hope she likes it. Plus I got myself one just incase I have to self relax one day again! TOld the hubby I am going to teach him how to relax some hair (mannequin first) LOL


----------



## Minnie (Mar 3, 2010)

I am checking in.  This is my first post since joining this challenge.  For the last month my hair has been cornrowed under a wig.  I rebraid weekly after shampooing and dcing and everything seems to be going well.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 3, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I see Progress  GreaT Job. What relaxer did you use?
> 
> I bought the SPrush based on the ladies here on this forum. I am gifting it to my stylist and hope she likes it. Plus I got myself one just incase I have to self relax one day again! TOld the hubby I am going to teach him how to relax some hair (mannequin first) LOL


 
Gotta crawl before I walk.  I went with Optimum Care Regular and added EVOO.


----------



## asummertyme (Mar 3, 2010)

checking in..hoping for BS by May, I am hoping to hold off on relaxing but honestly my roots are so thick, i dunno if i can hold out...ima tryin tho!


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 4, 2010)

MsCOCO I couldn't make it. LOL

I washed today with Ion Clarifying shampoo 2 washes, put in nexxus emergency 2 minutes, shampooed with Healthy Sexy Hair Sulfate free shampoo, applied Yes tO Carrots Mud Mask and I am sitting under my steamer for about 30 minutes 

will dry under hooded dryer


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Mar 4, 2010)

Yesterday I dc'd for 30 minutes using NTM Deep Recovery Mask and avocado oil, washed using NTM Cream Lather Shampoo, put in Aphogee 2-Minute Reconstructor for 2 minutes, rinsed, followed up with VO5's Moisture Milks in Strawberries and Cream (my last bit) and  rinsed.

After that, I did my usual regimen of placing the following in my hair: HE LTR and Coconut oil. Once my hair air dried to about 70%, I put NTM Silky Touch in my hair (starting with ends) and avocado oil on both my scalp and ends. I braided my hair in one large plait, pinned it, and slept in my satin scarf.

This morning I moisturized with NTM Silky Touch and avocado oil. I'll m/s tonight using NTM ST and coconut oil.


----------



## Charlie555 (Mar 5, 2010)

I washed my hair today and deep conditioned with queen hellen cholesterol for 1 hour. I'm having it braided in cornrows tomorrow & hiding back under 1/2 wigs. I have been wearing my hair straight for the past 2 weeks & I got so bored of it LOL. I'm not far from APL so BSL by the end of the year looks possible


----------



## NorthernCalGal (Mar 5, 2010)

Charlie555 said:


> I washed my hair today and deep conditioned with queen hellen cholesterol for 1 hour. I'm having it braided in cornrows tomorrow & hiding back under 1/2 wigs. I have been wearing my hair straight for the past 2 weeks & I got so bored of it LOL. I'm not far from APL so BSL by the end of the year looks possible


 
I'm new to alot of stuff here. But explain how you can cornrow and wear a half wig. Wouldn't you have to wear a full wig? Do you only braid the back of your hair in cornrows?


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 5, 2010)

NorthernCalGal said:


> I'm new to alot of stuff here. But explain how you can cornrow and wear a half wig. Wouldn't you have to wear a full wig? Do you only braid the back of your hair in cornrows?


 

YOu'd part your hair with the bang (or what every bit of hair you leave out) then you'd cornrow the rest.


----------



## loulou82 (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm re-installing my sew in today. I'm under my steamer now. I need 3 inches for BSL and 4 inches for full BSL. So I'm on track for December.


----------



## Katherina (Mar 5, 2010)

I washed & styled last night. I currently have a twistout pulled up & a headband. Hopefully this will last. I've been washing my hair 2x a week and I fear that it's overmanipulation. But I just can't deal with a dirty scalp. Hopefully my scalp will start waiting a week to get dirty!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Mar 5, 2010)

Today's my second dc day. I love how the extra day has added more softness to my hair. I think my hair benefits from it.


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 6, 2010)

I love the week I clarify, it also makes my hair feel so Moisturized. I always put a heavy protein with a heavy moisturizer when I clarify and I am always pleased with the outcome. Soft to the touch.

I love my steamer because it does what my self heating caps do in 2-3 hours in 30 minutes. Yet, in the summer time, I don't think I would want to get under the steamer. It is a HOT son of agun. LOL!

So September - April/May I will Steam
June-August I will wear my Self Heating Caps


----------



## Firstborn2 (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi Ladies, checking in. It appears that I'm still on the right track, I'm getting 1/2 in some parts and 3/4 in others, plus I've finally started retaining, YAY for me. I started DC'n 2x a week and it is paying off, so I will definitely keep this as a part of my reggie.

I can't wait for a length check in June, I don't know what length I will be but I'm excited to find out. My SO will be leaving town in late June so I will reveal then, I'm hiding my hair from him until dec.


----------



## baddison (Mar 6, 2010)

OK...so it looks like the 18 week stretch just ain't gonna happen.  Between the shedding & the breakage....I feel like crying.  I'm just going to end the stretch at 13weeks.   Between the hair growth vitamins, & the JBCO on my scalp 2x's per week...the new growith is simply KILLING me....

The good news is that I am happy to be retaining the length...so I'm hoping to be on target for BSL by the end of the year...and possibly sooner.


----------



## Rapunzel* (Mar 6, 2010)

im close to bsl im in for summer 2010
heres my starting pic


----------



## prettywhitty (Mar 6, 2010)

Just came in to say that the starting pic is the one in my avatar. I took it in December 09


----------



## Angelicus (Mar 6, 2010)

I just took pics of my hair yesterday and my hair seems so short


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 6, 2010)

[*QUOTE=Firstborn2;10353172]Hi Ladies, checking in. It appears that I'm still on the right track, I'm getting 1/2 in some parts and 3/4 in others, plus I've finally started retaining*, YAY for me. I started DC'n 2x a week and it is paying off, so I will definitely keep this as a part of my reggie.

I can't wait for a length check in June, I don't know what length I will be but I'm excited to find out. My SO will be leaving town in late June so I will reveal then, *I'm hiding my hair from him until dec*.[/QUOTE]

Yay, I am so glad your retaining, that is very important  Congrats on the growth!




Angelicus said:


> I just took pics of my hair yesterday and my hair seems so short


 

Cheer Up, you might have Anorexia of the hair like me. I think my hair looks so Short!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Mar 7, 2010)

It's funny how our hair seems so short to us, but long to others. Sometimes I feel like I'll never reach my goal. And yet others around me are telling me how long my hair is. erplexed JJ, I look at your hair and I see flowing locks.

We can be our own worse critic, that's for sure. 

Firstborn, you are too funny hiding your hair from SO like that. He'll definitely be pleasantly surprised come December.



JJamiah said:


> [*QUOTE=Firstborn2;10353172]Hi Ladies, checking in. It appears that I'm still on the right track, I'm getting 1/2 in some parts and 3/4 in others, plus I've finally started retaining*, YAY for me. I started DC'n 2x a week and it is paying off, so I will definitely keep this as a part of my reggie.
> 
> I can't wait for a length check in June, I don't know what length I will be but I'm excited to find out. My SO will be leaving town in late June so I will reveal then, *I'm hiding my hair from him until dec*.




Yay, I am so glad your retaining, that is very important  Congrats on the growth!





Cheer Up, you might have Anorexia of the hair like me. I think my hair looks so Short![/QUOTE]


----------



## beans4reezy (Mar 7, 2010)

Angelicus said:


> I just took pics of my hair yesterday and my hair seems so short


 
Are you in the middle of a stretch or transitioning? Sometimes the shrinkage at the roots plays tricks on you and your hair doesn't seem to be as long as it really is.


----------



## Prayin4FullWL2012 (Mar 7, 2010)

Hello everyone, I am just checking in as well. My starting picture is in my avatar. I just made 18 weeks yesterday, but I am only doing it with Seneglase twist. I got those done on January 31 2010. I had to do them over twice since then. I have to take them out because they are not braided all the way down so they are not protecting my ends. I want Janet Jackson braids, because I know my hair grows better in big braids. My last perm was October 30 2009 and I have only received 2 inches of new growth since then.. I have been taking my vitamins and drinking plenty of water. But only getting 1 inch every 2 months. I want to perm and in October. Then reveal in December. That should be about 7 inches by December. I would love to know how do I get 1 inch a month?


----------



## Prayin4FullWL2012 (Mar 7, 2010)

baddison said:


> OK...so it looks like the 18 week stretch just ain't gonna happen.  Between the shedding & the breakage....I feel like crying.  I'm just going to end the stretch at 13weeks.   Between the hair growth vitamins, & the JBCO on my scalp 2x's per week...the new growith is simply KILLING me....
> 
> The good news is that I am happy to be retaining the length...so I'm hoping to be on target for BSL by the end of the year...and possibly sooner.



I am so happy you are retaing but, I understand your struggle with the new growth. Maybe you should braids for your stretch. Because 1 you can still DC if not even more so. 2 it is less manipulation. 3 you'll be able to see a difference when you take the braids out. Just my opinon.


----------



## Prayin4FullWL2012 (Mar 7, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> [*QUOTE=Firstborn2;10353172]Hi Ladies, checking in. It appears that I'm still on the right track, I'm getting 1/2 in some parts and 3/4 in others, plus I've finally started retaining*, YAY for me. I started DC'n 2x a week and it is paying off, so I will definitely keep this as a part of my reggie.
> 
> I can't wait for a length check in June, I don't know what length I will be but I'm excited to find out. My SO will be leaving town in late June so I will reveal then, *I'm hiding my hair from him until dec*.




Yay, I am so glad your retaining, that is very important  Congrats on the growth!





Cheer Up, you might have Anorexia of the hair like me. I think my hair looks so Short![/QUOTE]

JJ I think your hair is so thick; shiny, and pretty. I feel like you"ll be BSL way before you think.


----------



## Kellum (Mar 7, 2010)

I haven't checked in a while. I'm still PSing and doing my Ayurveda regimen. I flat ironed my hair yesterday for the first time since Dec. 2009 for a wedding. I'm 12 weeks post and needed to look half way decent. My roots are still puffy, but it was good enough for me for a quick job. I think I can say that I am BSB, but I want to be sure so I won't claim it until my touch up in April. I think I should be for sure by then. Will post pics then too. I wear my bra low so I don't go by that. When I get to the bra, I should be pretty much MBL.


----------



## The Princess (Mar 7, 2010)

Kellum said:


> I haven't checked in a while. I'm still PSing and doing my Ayurveda regimen. I flat ironed my hair yesterday for the first time since Dec. 2009 for a wedding. I'm 12 weeks post and needed to look half way decent. My roots are still puffy, but it was good enough for me for a quick job. I think I can say that I am BSB, but I want to be sure so I won't claim it until my touch up in April. I think I should be for sure by then. Will post pics then too. I wear my bra low so I don't go by that. When I get to the bra, I should be pretty much MBL.


 

WOW your hair looks great. It thick and full. Like you stated your bra is sitting low, look BSB to me.


----------



## The Princess (Mar 7, 2010)

Well, I did my protein treatment yesterday. So I will be getting my relaxer this week. Im so excited. Hope I see some length. Im closing out at 14 weeks. The same amount of time as last relaxer cycle.

I probally won't post a pic until my next relaxer.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Checking in, I tea rinsed today and dced. Tonight I'll use my homemade sulfur concoction.


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 7, 2010)

The Princess said:


> Well, I did my protein treatment yesterday. So I will be getting my relaxer this week. Im so excited. Hope I see some length. Im closing out at 14 weeks. The same amount of time as last relaxer cycle.
> 
> I probally won't post a pic until my next relaxer.


 
Is your next relaxer going to be in June, Mine will be the 2nd weekend in June. Next pictures will be taken by June 24 where I will have had 2 trims from the last picture!


Ladies just to let you ladies know, I will be keeping a weekly or every other week journal on what I am doing with my hair and the products and status in my Fotki I am very excited I have also done a few reviews and will be back to do more, I have a TON of products and would like to give each good or bad a great overall review. 

Next relaxer will be 2nd Saturday in JUNE!


----------



## asummertyme (Mar 7, 2010)

I did a wash and DC today..my roots are so thick..i cant even wait to get a touchup!..and I am supposed to be waiting til april...i dunno how i am gonna do it...


----------



## Firstborn2 (Mar 7, 2010)

Today was wash day. I did a hot oil with coconut oil and JBCO mixed for 20mins under dryer with plastic cap. Once my hair cooled, I did a protein with an egg, 1/2 avocado, 2/3 cup of coconut milk and a tbs honey. I didn't go back under the dryer, just sat with it on my head for 1hr. and did a final rinse with tea. I am loving how my hair feels.


----------



## The Princess (Mar 7, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Is your next relaxer going to be in June, Mine will be the 2nd weekend in June. Next pictures will be taken by June 24 where I will have had 2 trims from the last picture!
> 
> 
> Ladies just to let you ladies know, I will be keeping a weekly or every other week journal on what I am doing with my hair and the products and status in my Fotki I am very excited I have also done a few reviews and will be back to do more, I have a TON of products and would like to give each good or bad a great overall review.
> ...


 
Yeah, mine will be in June as well.  I will be checking your Fotki too.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Mar 7, 2010)

Today was my dc day (my second will be Saturday).


----------



## trendsetta25 (Mar 7, 2010)

I haven't posted an update since joining because i was in a install. When i have a weave in, all i do basically is moisturize, moisturize, moisturize. I also apply MT and MN to my hair but that's too boring to post. I'm still in my bobraz i installed last week. I recently got an invitation to a friends wedding in May so i guess my relaxer stretch will go for 7 months instead of 6. It's going well so far, since i've been using weaves as a ps but i'm so anxious to see if i made my goal of APL. If so, i will definitely make it to BSL in December (crossing fingers)


----------



## kriolagirl (Mar 8, 2010)

checking in...did a hard protein treatment a couple weeks ago in addition to my reg steaming etc.  last sunday tried to clairol beautiful collection jet black semi-perm color...used a bottle and a half. not super in love with the results.  my hair is dark but not the 'ink" jet black i was hoping for.  my hair also doesn't feel as soft to me as usual.  yesterday was wash/detangle day so now i'm just in twists waiting for them to dry and will prob do a twist out for the next couple days.  getting my hair flat-ironed this week so will post update pics.  i've also decided to take the BKT plunge.  i go out of the country in 2 weeks so hopefully i can get it done before i leave.  everyone's updates are looking great ladies!

eta...also i've been using a great sulfate free cleanser called sfree moisturinzing shampoo. love it! throwing out every other shampoo i have


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Mar 11, 2010)

*copied and pasted from MBL 2010 thread*

Ok, so I got my blowout....and I'm disappointed.

Not because my hair was damaged by my stylist, because it actually turned out FABULOUS...but my ends are so thin and scraggly looking, despite this HYH I have been on. I definitely gained some growth since my last length check in November and I really think making it to BSL by June is no problem, but I am 1" from full BSL and I need a 1" trim, so I guess that technically makes me 2" from BSL. I haven't decided whether I'm going to get that trim now or later since I will not be wearing my hair straight again for a few months. I really think braids are not my friend, in the sense that they thin my hair out, which is something I realized before I even knew what healthy hair was...so I will stick with my plan to go into senegalese twists and rethink the crochet braids. Pics below.

*note: full BSL will be when I reach the top of the yellow shirt, since I am almost at BSB now...MBL will be the bottom of my bra.






this pic is so you can see my gross ends:


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 11, 2010)

lilsparkle825 said:


> *copied and pasted from MBL 2010 thread*
> 
> Ok, so I got my blowout....and I'm disappointed.
> 
> ...


 



Congratulations on your progress, you've gained a considerable amount of length. Your ends don't look as bad as you think they do. With a nice trim to clean things up a bit and a little tlc you'll be bsl in no time. Meanwhile maybe you could opt for another ps besides braids.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 11, 2010)

Checking in, yesterday I pre pooed with Amla and Shikakai oil then cowashed last night. Today I will use my homemade sulfur mixture.


----------



## danigurl18 (Mar 11, 2010)

I had to cut 1.5 inches off last night because the BKT I got damaged the ends so bad.. I guess I'm going to have to push back BSL until December at least unless I get a major summer growth spurt


----------



## Reecie (Mar 11, 2010)

Nice growth, Sparkle.  I love it.


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 12, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> It's funny how our hair seems so short to us, but long to others. Sometimes I feel like I'll never reach my goal. And yet others around me are telling me how long my hair is. erplexed *JJ, I look at your hair and I see flowing locks.*
> 
> We can be our own worse critic, that's for sure.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

 this is my hair LOL, Thanks for the support. Hopefully the next few months brings good growth!



Prayin4FullWL2012 said:


> Yay, I am so glad your retaining, that is very important  Congrats on the growth!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
JJ I think your hair is so thick; shiny, and pretty. I feel like you"ll be BSL way before you think.[/QUOTE]

 Aww thanks! I hope your right! Right now I am like wow, I seemed so close. I don't even see any breakage, how did my hair get so short, huh!



The Princess said:


> Yeah, mine will be in June as well. I will be checking your Fotki too.


 
Great we will be relaxing in the same month, I will be updating that Fotki with Journals as much as possible and pictures every 6 months this year and every 4 months next year.   Since I won't be really on hard pressure! I don't want to take pics so much to dissappoint myself . 
Seems like 5 years ago I could care less about my hair and it just grew.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 12, 2010)

danigurl18 said:


> I had to cut 1.5 inches off last night because the BKT I got damaged the ends so bad.. I guess I'm going to have to push back BSL until December at least unless I get a major summer growth spurt


 



Sorry to hear about your minor setback. 1.5 inches is not to bad. I'm sure you'll gain that back plus a lot more this summer.


----------



## danigurl18 (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks for your encouragement! I really needed it.. now I'm like an inch from APL again  I'm going to try! Right now I'm back in my weave so I'm hoping to retain everything!


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 13, 2010)

danigurl18 said:


> I had to cut 1.5 inches off last night because the BKT I got damaged the ends so bad.. I guess I'm going to have to push back BSL until December at least unless I get a major summer growth spurt


 

You just might don't count yourself out. these are the slower months anyway.


----------



## Ms. Feliz (Mar 13, 2010)

I haven't checked in here in a while. I'm currently 2 months post with 1 inch of new growth. I've decided to try and transition.  I don't know how long I can go without the creamy crack though.


----------



## Solitude (Mar 13, 2010)

Checking in - my current length is in my siggy. I get a lot of growth in the summer, so I'm excited about the warmer months coming up. 



lilsparkle825 said:


> *copied and pasted from MBL 2010 thread*
> 
> Ok, so I got my blowout....and I'm disappointed.
> 
> ...



Sorry about your ends. If I were you, I would go ahead and get the trim. You don't want the splits to travel up the hair shaft and cause further damage. When is the last time you had a trim? I trim twice a year, but I do wear my hair down often.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

I joined the APL Challenge unofficially and it appears that I can claim APL (I should be full by May), so I would like to unofficially join the BSL challenge...I don't know if this is really feasible, but I would love to try. I'm up for the challenge!!!

Attached is my starting pic...


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 13, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I joined the APL Challenge unofficially and it appears that I can claim APL (I should be full by May), so I would like to unofficially join the BSL challenge...I don't know if this is really feasible, but I would love to try. I'm up for the challenge!!!
> 
> Attached is my starting pic...


 
:welcome3:To the BSB/BSL 2010 challange. I saw your thread, congratulations on reaching APL.


----------



## Nayna (Mar 13, 2010)

My longest tip is at bsl which makes me very happy. I haven't been protective styling really; I enjoy my hair a lot but I need it to pass this apl hump. I'm aiming to get a weave until summer starts and I can start cowashing again. We shall see.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 13, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> :welcome3:To the BSB/BSL 2010 challange. I saw your thread, congratulations on reaching APL.



Thanks JJamiah!!! I'm excited to see how far I can go. I posted a while back in this thread just saying how you guys are an inspiration to me...You still are, I'm just excited to be able to join!


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 13, 2010)

Nayna said:


> My longest tip is at bsl which makes me very happy. I haven't been protective styling really; I enjoy my hair a lot but I need it to pass this apl hump. I'm aiming to get a weave until summer starts and I can start cowashing again. We shall see.


 
Wow so your good, by Summer your hair will be more than tipping it  COngratulations to you as well 

Keep up the good work, I guess your going to be shooting for MBL by the end of the year.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Mar 13, 2010)

Ms. Feliz said:


> I haven't checked in here in a while. I'm currently 2 months post with 1 inch of new growth. I've decided to try and transition.  I don't know how long I can go without the creamy crack though.


 
You can do it Feliz!  Heck, if I could do it then anyone can.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Mar 13, 2010)

Just checkin in.  I went for my steam treatment and to get my twists redone.  I'm too lazy to post pics, but I will definitely post them tomorrow.

ITA that the winter months are when my hair grows the slowest.  I'm just ready to claim full BSL...I'm so close I can taste it!

But alas, patience is a virtue (so I hear).  Therefore, I'll try to sit tight for another month (or however long it takes).  I'm out of my Nioxin vitamins, so I guess I'll be making a stop tomorrow to pick up more.  I did buy some chewable Biotin tablets.  We'll see how I do with them...


----------



## The Princess (Mar 13, 2010)

Just saying congrats to all the ladies, that have posted pics, yall hair is really thriving. Keep up the work ladies.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Mar 13, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I joined the APL Challenge unofficially and it appears that I can claim APL (I should be full by May), so I would like to unofficially join the BSL challenge...I don't know if this is really feasible, but I would love to try. I'm up for the challenge!!!
> 
> Attached is my starting pic...


 

I'm glad you took my advice and decided to join us!  You'll be at BSL in no time...just keep on doing what you're doing.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Mar 13, 2010)

Just checking in. I'm steady flowing with my regimen. I'm tipping BSB; but, since I don't use direct heat until my next relaxer the first week of May, I'm probably already there. We shall see!


----------



## Janet' (Mar 13, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I'm glad you took my advice and decided to join us!  You'll be at BSL in no time...just keep on doing what you're doing.



Thanks for inviting me, Ms_CoCo...I'm trying to "get like ya'll", LOL.


----------



## Angelicus (Mar 13, 2010)

I know it isn't a contest but I feel like everyone's hair is longer than mine. I really do want my hair back  I did do a delicious treatment today of yogurt, olive oil, and honey to make myself feel better. I love feeding my hair 

I don't think I am going to take another picture of my hair until I relax my hair again. I don't even remember the last time I relaxed. I really got to keep with that


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 14, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I joined the APL Challenge unofficially and it appears that I can claim APL (I should be full by May), so I would like to unofficially join the BSL challenge...I don't know if this is really feasible, but I would love to try. I'm up for the challenge!!!
> 
> Attached is my starting pic...


 

Welcome to the challenge.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Mar 14, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Thanks for inviting me, Ms_CoCo...I'm trying to "get like ya'll", LOL.


 
Girl, you'll be there before you know it!  You're already headed in the right direction.


----------



## honeybuni84 (Mar 14, 2010)

update... as of right now i am past APL ( longest my hair has ever been).. I am shooting for BSL by my 2year post BC... 



if i achieve it, i may hit up the MBL in 2010 challenge


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Mar 14, 2010)

Angelicus said:


> I know it isn't a contest but I feel like everyone's hair is longer than mine. I really do want my hair back  *I did do a delicious treatment today of yogurt, olive oil, and honey to make myself feel better.* I love feeding my hair


 
My scalp started tingling when I read this...it sounds DIVINE!  And I totally understand how you feel.  You just wait until your next relaxer, Your hair will be...and it'll be swanging like

Mark my words...


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Mar 14, 2010)

i took this like 20 minutes ago. the black line is APL, the red is where i am, and the blue is where i wanna be. but i am SOOO close to BSL. I am hoping to be there by the end of april/beginning of may


----------



## RENIBELL (Mar 14, 2010)

Black Hoya Chick said:


> i took this like 20 minutes ago. the black line is APL, the red is where i am, and the blue is where i wanna be. but i am SOOO close to BSL. I am hoping to be there by the end of april/beginning of may


 wow , youre practically BSL. are u natural? i just noticed that most ladies are relaxed or texlaxed , any naturals on this challenge??


----------



## RENIBELL (Mar 14, 2010)

Angelicus said:


> I know it isn't a contest but I feel like everyone's hair is longer than mine. I really do want my hair back  I did do a delicious treatment today of yogurt, olive oil, and honey to make myself feel better. I love feeding my hair
> 
> I don't think I am going to take another picture of my hair until I relax my hair again. I don't even remember the last time I relaxed. I really got to keep with that


 
i know what you mean, i feel eveyone is nearly BSL already,  i just got past APL, so i'm also one of theshorter heads of hair  in here , nevermind, we'll get there


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Mar 14, 2010)

^^^natural =) (with one inch of relaxer left in the front lol. i will cut it when the front is full APL) 

If I wore my bra correcty I might be there already. I tried to adjust in anyway. But I want that extra inch before I claim it


----------



## MissMusic (Mar 14, 2010)

I am ambitiously hoping for this goal in December. I would have to retain four to five more inches this year. We shall see!!!


----------



## Hair2Here (Mar 14, 2010)

Still doing my co-wash and dc.  Under the dryer now.  This is early for me.  Usually, I'm up late doing my do


----------



## Hair2Here (Mar 14, 2010)

BTW, I'm a natural.


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm natural too!!! Been natural all my life. I never dyed my hair in my whole life, but i mistreated it for several years because of my lack of hair education. I'm back on track though!!!


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Mar 14, 2010)

yay for long-haired naturals!


----------



## The Princess (Mar 14, 2010)

I just washed my hair friday, the first washed after my relaxer. I notice a little breakage, so Im thinking about washing with Elasta QP relaxed shampoo and follow up with Aphogee 2 min Kertain tomorrow. Maybe im just paranoid, I don't know. My hair is doing really good, im very happy with my growth from my relaxer, don't want to lose it. Yeah I think im just trippin. Better safe than sorry.


I also purchased the Suave Almond and Sheabutter conditioner, its version of Aveda conditoner. I will probally use it next week for a cowash. It smells good.

I also decided I will only stretch 10-12 weeks only. I love my freshly relaxed hair-no need to look like a helmet head if i don't have to. BSL will come, I have 9 months to make it.


----------



## joyandfaith (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm natural also.  I hope to be BSL by the end of next month. I swear that my hair knows that it's almost there and has decided to go on hiatus.


----------



## Nayna (Mar 14, 2010)

RENIBELL said:


> wow , youre practically BSL. are u natural? i just noticed that most ladies are relaxed or texlaxed , any naturals on this challenge??



I'm natural as well. This is actually about to be my 3rd year. My hair should be mbl by now! Lol.


----------



## Reecie (Mar 14, 2010)

*Wow... so much to respond to. Finally some activity on this post this week, and I love it!!!* 



Janet' said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I joined the APL Challenge unofficially and it appears that I can claim APL (I should be full by May), so I would like to unofficially join the BSL challenge...I don't know if this is really feasible, but I would love to try. I'm up for the challenge!!!



*I'm so glad you joined, Janet. * 



Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Just checkin in. I'm just ready to claim full BSL...I'm so close I can taste it! But alas, patience is a virtue (so I hear).  Therefore, I'll try to sit tight for another month (or however long it takes).



*Good luck, Ms Coco.  I can't wait to see progress pics. *



chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> Just checking in. I'm steady flowing with my regimen. *I'm tipping BSB*; but, since I don't use direct heat until my next relaxer the first week of May, I'm probably already there. We shall see!


*
So exciting, can't wait to see your results in May.  It's not too far away, April is already around the corner. *



Angelicus said:


> I know it isn't a contest but I feel like everyone's hair is longer than mine. I really do want my hair back  I did do a delicious treatment today of yogurt, olive oil, and honey to make myself feel better. I love feeding my hair



*Did you have a setback? What happened? I must have skipped your original post. *



honeybuni84 said:


> update... as of right now i am past APL ( *longest my hair has ever been*).. I am shooting for BSL by my 2year post BC... if i achieve it, i may hit up the MBL in 2010 challenge



*That is exciting to hear, girl.  Good for you. 
*



Black Hoya Chick said:


> the blue is where i wanna be. but i am SOOO close to BSL. I am hoping to be there by the end of april/beginning of may



*Amazing progress. You're going to be joining the MBL challenge in a few months. *



The Princess said:


> I decided I will only stretch 10-12 weeks only. I love my freshly relaxed hair-no *need to look like a helmet head if i don't have to*. BSL will come, I have 9 months to make it.


* I totally feel you!* 



joyandfaith said:


> I'm natural also.  I hope to be *BSL by the end of next month*. I swear that my hair knows that it's almost there and has decided to go on hiatus.



*Nice progress Joy.  Can't wait to see your pictures next month, when you make BSL!*


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 14, 2010)

Black Hoya Chick said:


> i took this like 20 minutes ago. the black line is APL, the red is where i am, and the blue is where i wanna be. but i am SOOO close to BSL. I am hoping to be there by the end of april/beginning of may


 


You're almost there, KUTGW!


----------



## Soliel185 (Mar 14, 2010)

Ok - I BC'd on July 15th last year and I didn't join this challenge b/c I honestly didn't even know it would be possible to make it in 2010. 

I was APL before I cut - after I was probably very layered SL.

Well today I decided to stretch a section in the back and see where I was.....
I have about 2 1/2 inches before my nape is BSL! 


My hair hasn't been that long since before I was old enough to be wearing a bra!!  

B/c my hair is cut in layers, the front is APL, and my bangs are chin length, but I love the shape they give my curls, so I don't want blunt hair. I'm now hoping to make BSL by my BC anniversary in July -- if not THEN, I want it for my friend's wedding at the end of September. 

I'm so geeked right now!


----------



## NJoy (Mar 14, 2010)

Soliel185 said:


> Ok - I BC'd on July 15th last year and I didn't join this challenge b/c I honestly didn't even know it would be possible to make it in 2010.
> 
> I was APL before I cut - after I was probably very layered SL.
> 
> ...


 
Wow!  How exciting.  Grow, girl!


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Mar 14, 2010)

Solitude said:


> Checking in - my current length is in my siggy. I get a lot of growth in the summer, so I'm excited about the warmer months coming up.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about your ends. If I were you, I would go ahead and get the trim. You don't want the splits to travel up the hair shaft and cause further damage. When is the last time you had a trim? I trim twice a year, but I do wear my hair down often.


My last trim was in November. I have decided to get a trim/dusting every 3-4 months since I clearly can't do what my sister does and go 1 year plus without a trim. I think I will get a half-inch trim and call it a day.


Angelicus said:


> I know it isn't a contest but I feel like everyone's hair is longer than mine. I really do want my hair back  *I did do a delicious treatment today of yogurt, olive oil, and honey to make myself feel better.* I love feeding my hair
> 
> I don't think I am going to take another picture of my hair until I relax my hair again. I don't even remember the last time I relaxed. I really got to keep with that


ooooohhhh, what kind of yogurt did you use? i want to do this next weekend.


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Mar 14, 2010)

Everyone is looking good!

Self-trimmed last night into a nice U-shape. Only trimmed a 1/2".  I'm pleased
but it will push back my goal of full BSL by a few weeks.


----------



## Charlie555 (Mar 15, 2010)

Checking in:
I washed today and did the Nexuss protein treatment then deep conditioned and bunned.  My lace wig is supposed to be delivered tomorrow and I am so excited to see it.  I am about 1.5 inches from APL so I am crossing my fingers for BSL by the end of the year.


----------



## Charlie555 (Mar 15, 2010)

sipp100 said:


> Everyone is looking good!
> 
> Self-trimmed last night into a nice U-shape. Only trimmed a 1/2". I'm pleased
> but it will push back my goal of full BSL by a few weeks.


 
How do you do the U shape yourself? I would love to try this.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Mar 15, 2010)

Hey ladies!
I know I'm late but I'll join too 

*Regimen*: Co-wash 1x weekly w/ V05 Clarifying Conditioners
             Shampoo as needed w/ Giovanni Tea Tree Triple Treat shampoo
             Deep condition 1x weekly w/ coconut oil
             Prepoo 1x weekly with olive oil or any cooking oil 
             Moisturize/Seal nightly
             Regular Conditioner w/ suave naturals tropical coconut

Starting Hair Length:APL

Goal Month: August 

Pics for starting goal- I'll post some better ones when I get a chance.


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 15, 2010)

Chelz said:


> Hey ladies!
> I know I'm late but I'll join too
> 
> *Regimen*: Co-wash 1x weekly w/ V05 Clarifying Conditioners
> ...


 

Welcome Chelz


----------



## Kerryann (Mar 15, 2010)

Its coming along im not taking any pics until after summer  im going to weave this hair up again and see what can go down lol im 2inches away from brastrap lenght so i cant wait


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Mar 15, 2010)

Charlie:

It grows into a natural "V", so I don't have to do much.

1: Part hair down the middle of head (back to front)

2: Comb all hair towards the front

3: Look up toward the ceiling (hold head back as far as possible) and grasp the ends firmly

4: Cut straight across the ends (I took off about 1/2") on both sides

5: When you comb your hair back again, the tail will be gone and you'll have a slight "U"

Only snip a little at a time and keep re-evaluating the trim by combing it back and looking at the back in a mirror.

Someone posted a link to this method a while ago, but I don't know what thread it was in. HTH!


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 15, 2010)

honeybuni84 said:


> update... as of right now i am past APL ( longest my hair has ever been).. I am shooting for BSL by my 2year post BC...
> 
> if i achieve it, i may hit up the MBL in 2010 challenge


 
That sounds awesome, Keep up the great work!



Ms_CoCo37 said:


> My scalp started tingling when I read this...it sounds DIVINE! And I totally understand how you feel. You just wait until your next relaxer, Your hair will be...and it'll be swanging like
> 
> Mark my words...


Teeheehee YOur so silly, making me laugh with your swang  




Black Hoya Chick said:


> i took this like 20 minutes ago. the black line is APL, the red is where i am, and the blue is where i wanna be. but i am SOOO close to BSL. I am hoping to be there by the end of april/beginning of may


 
WOW, Great progress pic, keep Up the great work! 



The Princess said:


> I just washed my hair friday, the first washed after my relaxer. I notice a little breakage, so Im thinking about washing with Elasta QP relaxed shampoo and follow up with Aphogee 2 min Kertain tomorrow. Maybe im just paranoid, I don't know. My hair is doing really good, im very happy with my growth from my relaxer, don't want to lose it. Yeah I think im just trippin. Better safe than sorry.
> 
> 
> I also purchased the Suave Almond and Sheabutter conditioner, its version of Aveda conditoner. I will probally use it next week for a cowash. It smells good.
> ...


 
Hey Ms. Princess, The same thing usually happens to me, the very week right after I get my relaxer. This month was different. I definitely think the Aphogee 2 minute should keep it in check!



Soliel185 said:


> Ok - I BC'd on July 15th last year and I didn't join this challenge b/c I honestly didn't even know it would be possible to make it in 2010.
> 
> I was APL before I cut - after I was probably very layered SL.
> 
> ...


 
COngrats congrats that is awesome,  YGG!



sipp100 said:


> Everyone is looking good!
> 
> Self-trimmed last night into a nice U-shape. Only trimmed a 1/2". I'm pleased
> but it will push back my goal of full BSL by a few weeks.


 
Ur looking good to Sipp100, Your progress pictures are amazing


----------



## Janet' (Mar 15, 2010)

*I'm so glad you joined, Janet. * 

Thanks! You were the first to invite me...I guess I need to post my reggie soon...I'm excited!


----------



## Khaiya (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi ladies, i havent checked in in a while cuz i've been really busy with work. I'm 21 weeks post now and still going strong, i keep my hair in plaits most of the time so i'm not having any issues yet. I'm gonna do a length check at the end of this month, i'm not sure where i am right now.


----------



## Jade Feria (Mar 16, 2010)

*I'm now drinking a smoothie I just made. The ingredients I put in it are:

2 packets of Amazing Grass Green SuperFood, berry flavor
2 tablespoons of maca powder
A few tablespoons of organic cane sugar
1 banana
Frozen strawberries, raspberries, blueberries, blackberries, and mangoes from Whole Foods and Trader Joes
About 4 oz of Odwalla Super Protein in Vanilla Al'Mondo
About 4 oz Of So Delicious Coconut Milk Beverage in Vanilla flavor

And it tastes DELICIOUS! I can feel the healthiness, LOL! Can't wait for my chlorella to come in.*


----------



## The Princess (Mar 16, 2010)

I tried the Suave Almond and Sheabutter Conditioner. Its pretty good and my hair felt moisturized.
I washed my hair then F/U with this.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Mar 17, 2010)

Just checking in. Hair's still straight -- I am moisturizing every 2-3 days with a dab of coconut oil and avocado butter and mostly bunning/ponytailing it. I really want to try rollersetting (inspired by kblc06) but I am supposed to be going into senegalese twists when this blowout is done with.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Mar 17, 2010)

Joining! I am shooting for BSL this summer...


----------



## LunadeMiel (Mar 17, 2010)

My longest layer is BSL 




From a different angle. This actually isn't the bottom layer.


----------



## trendsetta25 (Mar 17, 2010)

LunadeMiel said:


> My longest layer is BSL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow congrats on making bsl and the wedding!!!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Mar 17, 2010)

Just poppin' in to say hi!  I'm still sporting my twists faithfully, and I have to say I'm LOVIN it!  All I have to do when I get up is take my hair net off, spray a little moisturizer on my twists, and keep it moving!

My natural hairstylist gave me this revitalizer spray that I love.   It's called Satin Tame.  It has Protein, Keratin, Collagen, Mink Oil, Jojoba Oil and Silkening Agent.

It's like manna to my hair...this is definitely one of my staple products.


----------



## Khaiya (Mar 17, 2010)

Here's my March update.

http://s461.photobucket.com/albums/qq340/khaiyat/2010/March/?action=view&current=March173.jpg


----------



## Reecie (Mar 17, 2010)

* Hey beautiful ladies!

Checking in here.  I'm only 6 weeks post and I feel like my new growth is getting outta control.  I've decided to do some more protective styling, but I want to take a break from the buns. I made my own custom halfwig (rather a 3/4th wig). I hate regular halfwigs because they look so shiny and fake.  I used Indian Remy Virgin hair and I think it looks quite natural.    I will moisturize and seal my hair protected underneath my mesh cap and I will rollerset the hair that I leave out in the front. I plan on doing this for quite awhile.  Hopefully, the next couple of weeks!

I'll post progress pics in about two weeks when I self-relax!*


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 17, 2010)

LunadeMiel said:


> My longest layer is BSL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



Congratulations on making BSL!!!!!


----------



## Reecie (Mar 17, 2010)

*Your hair is gorgeous LunadeMiel!!
Time for you to join the MBL challenge!!*


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm still going strong over here. I'm tipping BSB; but, somehow I've developed a wee bit of hairexia. Since I don't blow-dry until my relaxer days (3x a year), I air dry and it makes my hair look shorter than it is. Ugh!!!! 10 weeks post of a 15-week stretch.


----------



## beans4reezy (Mar 17, 2010)

LunadeMiel said:


> My longest layer is BSL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL and CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!


----------



## Adaoba2012 (Mar 17, 2010)

Hey ladies...checking in. I'm 10 weeks post and I have a sew-in right now. I'm trying to see how long I can actually stretch. I'm hoping to go for august. Right now I'm about 2 inches from APL and I'm shootin for BSL by december. The pic in my siggy is from today


----------



## NJoy (Mar 18, 2010)

LunadeMiel said:


> My longest layer is BSL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nice! Congratulations on reaching BSL!


----------



## discodumpling (Mar 18, 2010)

Congrats to ALL who made it to BSL since my last post!! 
I'll be satisfied if I still have hair in December!! My big post natal shed continues and at this point i'm gonna call it a set back ...MY left hair line is noticeably thinner. I'll continue to care for my hair and see where i'm @ in December!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Mar 18, 2010)

discodumpling said:


> Congrats to ALL who made it to BSL since my last post!!
> I'll be satisfied if I still have hair in December!! My big post natal shed continues and at this point i'm gonna call it a set back ...MY left hair line is noticeably thinner. I'll continue to care for my hair and see where i'm @ in December!


 
I went through the same thing.  I shed hair like it was going out of style.  But, it did grow back pretty fast.  I think you can still make it.  Just make sure you continue with your prenatals, drink plenty of water, incorporate nuts in your diet (if your not allergic), and massage your scalp regularly.  Simple, but they can work wonders.

Congratulations on that GORGEOUS little angel!:littleang


----------



## kriolagirl (Mar 18, 2010)

Congrats to everyone that has reached BSL! Great growth and beautiful hair ladies 

I BKT'd yesterday so here is a length check.  Had light dusting on my ends...trying to hold out for a good trim in june/july.


----------



## Katherina (Mar 18, 2010)

LunadeMiel said:


> My longest layer is BSL


 
Love your hair! Your hair is gonna be so long for your wedding!


----------



## Katherina (Mar 18, 2010)

I twisted my hair last night...they're sooo much longer than they were 9 months ago! i think i'm gonna make it!! woo hoo


----------



## Jade Feria (Mar 18, 2010)

*Having another power smoothie..this time with orange juice instead of the coconut milk beverage and vanilla soy drink.*


----------



## trendsetta25 (Mar 19, 2010)

I was dying to see if I made APL....so I took my install out. I'm currently pre-pooing with Amla oil under 2 wool hats. I'll pre-poo for about 2 hours and then start my regi. I'm really hoping and praying I made it. I can't officially tell until I relax in May. Side note: I'm 23 weeks post and I'm dying here ladies...dying I tell you


----------



## NJoy (Mar 19, 2010)

trendsetta25 said:


> I was dying to see if I made APL....so I took my install out. I'm currently pre-pooing with Amla oil under 2 wool hats. I'll pre-poo for about 2 hours and then start my regi. I'm really hoping and praying I made it. I can't officially tell until I relax in May. Side note: I'm 23 weeks post and I'm dying here ladies...dying I tell you


 
Good luck with that, girl!! I'm praying for ya and I'm dying to know too.  It's contagious!


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 19, 2010)

Happy Friday ladies, 

Congratulations on all the ladies who Made it to BSL/BSB U R definitely an inspiration to us all here. 

I am very sad, I am use to no breakage and just long shed strands maybe equaling 5-10 strands. Now I comb my hair over the toilet with the lid closed so I could see shedding and breakage and I am getting minor breakage, but breakage none the less. And before the breakage came, I don't know if my glasses made a difference or not ( I got lasik surgery so I don't wear the glasses anymore), but my hair hasn't grown since December, and the growth I did get was cut because my hair is the same length as December. I am very sad, but hey I have 3 more months for check in,  Just had to  vent a little~ I think I am going to Steam moisture in and after leave my cap on for about 1 hour next week.


----------



## bellebebe (Mar 19, 2010)

Ok, I need a miracle lol. I would love to reach BSL in January but lets be realistic. I'm not even APL yet. I love this challenge and I'm not backing out, Imma do me and lets see how close I can get to BSL,


----------



## *Muffin* (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey everyone. Haven't been posting often here. I had to do a major trim a couple of weeks ago, so now I'm back to just below APL, when I was only an inch a way from BSL. Hopefully I'll reach BSL by the beginning of this year. I had to re-examine my routine and habits, but I feel all is well now. Anyway, here's my new schedule

*DC/Wash/Detangle: Once a week (every 5-7 days)*
Prepoo: Deep Conditioning Treatment 
Shampoo: Sulfate-free shampoo
Condition: Rinse-out conditioner of choice
Detangle: Wide-toothed comb

*Moisturization/Oiling: *
Moisturize/Seal: Daily 
Castor Oil: Applied to scalp every other day, plus mixed in DC's.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Mar 19, 2010)

@JJ, don't get discouraged, it's going to be okayDo you know what part of your hair is experiencing the breakage? Do you think it could be do to styling? It's still early in the year, If you don't meet your goal at the beginning of summer I'm sure you will hit it by the end.

I pray I don't have any set backs, I'm sticking to one style for the rest of this year and thats natural braids. My SO has already started giving me the side eye but I don't care. I keep telling him if it's that serious then I will consider buying a wig but I refuse to straigthen right now. I can't wait until the end of the year, I  reach all my goals.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Mar 19, 2010)

bellebebe said:


> Ok, I need a miracle lol. I would love to reach BSL in January but lets be realistic. I'm not even APL yet. I love this challenge and I'm not backing out, Imma do me and lets see how close I can get to BSL,


 
Good for you, don't give up! I'm in the MBL challenge which is a stretch considering I'm only 1 inch past shoulder length, I'm staying positive though, plus I'm having fun trying to get there.


----------



## NorthernCalGal (Mar 19, 2010)

Still in tree braids, it will be 5 wks Monday.  I will also be 35 weeks into my stretch/transition on Monday. I washed the braids today with a spray bottle mixed with diluted phytonectar shampoo. After towel-drying, I sprayed in a mix of diluted braid spray and Infusium Leave-in. I'm enjoying the ease of braids, but really miss feeling my own hair and touching my new growth. I'm going to try and keep them in for 8 weeks. I am so curious to see how much closer I am to BSL.


----------



## trendsetta25 (Mar 19, 2010)

update...so after pre-pooing, washing and dcing my hair i finally decided to flat iron my hair to see the length and ladies.....I'M APL!!!!!! 
Seriously girls...this is the longest my hair has *EVER BEEN*, EVER! Thanks LHCF and you lovely ladies who's helped me though my HHJ.
I wont officially claim it until i relax in May. BTW, i'm 23 weeks post so my hair should be a little longer than the pic below.


----------



## Adaoba2012 (Mar 19, 2010)

trendsetta25 said:


> I was dying to see if I made APL....so I took my install out. I'm currently pre-pooing with Amla oil under 2 wool hats. I'll pre-poo for about 2 hours and then start my regi. I'm really hoping and praying I made it. I can't officially tell until I relax in May. Side note: I'm 23 weeks post and I'm dying here ladies...dying I tell you


 
 I'm right with you...I'm trying to wait until august to relax and I'm hoping to be past APL by then...that will put me at 8 months post



bellebebe said:


> Ok, I need a miracle lol. I would love to reach BSL in January but lets be realistic. I'm not even APL yet. I love this challenge and I'm not backing out, Imma do me and lets see how close I can get to BSL,


 Don't feel discouraged...I feel like we are both in the same boat...shoot for the moon and you might not make it but more than likely you will land on a star


----------



## NJoy (Mar 19, 2010)

Dusted my hair today. Having layers in the back makes it hard so, I'm looking forward to getting my split ender so that I can really get the back done. *sigh* Why oh why did I get layers? Ah well.


----------



## taz007 (Mar 19, 2010)

Checking in!  I am 3 days post relaxer and just did my Joico 17 minute miracle regime.  I then applied Redken AntiSnap, sealed with Mizani Intense Nighttime and cornrowed my hair which will stay for two weeks.

I can't wait until summer to see the results of my protective styling!


----------



## mizchin (Mar 20, 2010)

I am unofficially joining this challenge, better late than never. I am presently APL.  

Regimen: 
Wash and DC 1X per week. Alt protein and moisturizing conditioners
Rollerset and dry under hooded drier

Products your using:
Shampoo- ORS Creamy Aloe Shampoo
Moist. Conditioner - NTM 
Protein- Sebastien Penetrait followed by Alter Ego Garlic Cond.
Salerm-B21 Leave-in
Protectiv- Moisturizer

Starting Hair Length:
 APL
Goal Month:
December 

Pics for starting goal:
Avatar pic


----------



## Reecie (Mar 20, 2010)

trendsetta25 said:


> BTW, *i'm 23 weeks post* so my hair should be a little longer than the pic below.



*Love the hair, Trendsetta! You are making amazing progress.  Goodness! Can't wait to see your relaxer results in May!*


----------



## The Princess (Mar 20, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Happy Friday ladies,
> 
> Congratulations on all the ladies who Made it to BSL/BSB U R definitely an inspiration to us all here.
> 
> I am very sad, I am use to no breakage and just long shed strands maybe equaling 5-10 strands. Now I comb my hair over the toilet with the lid closed so I could see shedding and breakage and I am getting minor breakage, but breakage none the less. And before the breakage came, I don't know if my glasses made a difference or not ( I got lasik surgery so I don't wear the glasses anymore), but my hair hasn't grown since December, and the growth I did get was cut because my hair is the same length as December. I am very sad, but hey I have 3 more months for check in,  Just had to vent a little~ I think I am going to Steam moisture in and after leave my cap on for about 1 hour next week.


 
OMGosh, Im sorry to hear about this. Breakage is not good. Well at least you have an ideal where its comming from. Hopefully the side effects will stop soon. Im sure the steam treatments will help.


----------



## The Princess (Mar 20, 2010)

trendsetta25 said:


> update...so after pre-pooing, washing and dcing my hair i finally decided to flat iron my hair to see the length and ladies.....I'M APL!!!!!!
> Seriously girls...this is the longest my hair has *EVER BEEN*, EVER! Thanks LHCF and you lovely ladies who's helped me though my HHJ.
> I wont officially claim it until i relax in May. BTW, i'm 23 weeks post so my hair should be a little longer than the pic below.


 

Congrats on making APL!!! Its feels so good, once you accomplish a hair goal. BSL is right around the corner, just stay focus.


----------



## The Princess (Mar 20, 2010)

Good Morning yall. Well I wanted to treat myself yesterday. I went to the Hairdresser and got a rollerset. THen I just had her to wrap it. I think I will get rollersets instead of blowdry and flatiron. Also its alot cheaper too. My curls were very pretty and once I upwrap it, my hair will have alot of body.


----------



## The Princess (Mar 20, 2010)

trendsetta25 said:


> Wow congrats on making bsl and the wedding!!!


 

Congrats on making BSL.


----------



## aa9746 (Mar 20, 2010)

LunadeMiel said:


> My longest layer is BSL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Congrats!!!  How long did it take u to get to bsl from apl??


----------



## NJoy (Mar 20, 2010)

My Split Ender just arrived. Wow. I can't use it until later tonight. Ah well.



trendsetta25 said:


> update...so after pre-pooing, washing and dcing my hair i finally decided to flat iron my hair to see the length and ladies.....I'M APL!!!!!!
> Seriously girls...this is the longest my hair has *EVER BEEN*, EVER! Thanks LHCF and you lovely ladies who's helped me though my HHJ.
> I wont officially claim it until i relax in May. BTW, i'm 23 weeks post so my hair should be a little longer than the pic below.


 
How exciting for you! :bouncegre Longer than you've ever been! Congrats on making APL!!


----------



## taz007 (Mar 20, 2010)

NJoy said:


> My Split Ender just arrived. Wow. I can't use it until later tonight. Ah well.



Ohhh, please give us a review!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 20, 2010)

trendsetta25 said:


> update...so after pre-pooing, washing and dcing my hair i finally decided to flat iron my hair to see the length and ladies.....I'M APL!!!!!!
> Seriously girls...this is the longest my hair has *EVER BEEN*, EVER! Thanks LHCF and you lovely ladies who's helped me though my HHJ.
> I wont officially claim it until i relax in May. BTW, i'm 23 weeks post so my hair should be a little longer than the pic below.


 


Congratulations on making APL!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 20, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Happy Friday ladies,
> 
> Congratulations on all the ladies who Made it to BSL/BSB U R definitely an inspiration to us all here.
> 
> I am very sad, I am use to no breakage and just long shed strands maybe equaling 5-10 strands. Now I comb my hair over the toilet with the lid closed so I could see shedding and breakage and I am getting minor breakage, but breakage none the less. And before the breakage came, I don't know if my glasses made a difference or not ( I got lasik surgery so I don't wear the glasses anymore), but my hair hasn't grown since December, and the growth I did get was cut because my hair is the same length as December. I am very sad, but hey I have 3 more months for check in,  Just had to vent a little~ I think I am going to Steam moisture in and after leave my cap on for about 1 hour next week.


 

Sorry to hear about your breakage. Have you tried doing a protein treatment? I'm sure the steaming will help also. Hang in there.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 20, 2010)

Prepooing now, I'll wash with Shikakai bar and seal with castor oil and HE LTR leave in.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 20, 2010)

taz007 said:


> Ohhh, please give us a review!!


 
Definitely! I hope it does what it says it does. If so, this will definitely make dusting the back of my hair easy. I just hope it doesn't chop me up.  Ah well, only one way to find out.


----------



## taz007 (Mar 20, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Definitely! I hope it does what it says it does. If so, this will definitely make dusting the back of my hair easy. *I just hope it doesn't chop me up.  * Ah well, only one way to find out.



  Okay???!!  I am so glad that you are going first!


----------



## lisajames96 (Mar 20, 2010)

Checking in...wait did I ever sign up?...  ...so many challenges...

I'm taking a break from the buns also. And from pulling my hair back in puffs during the week. I have started back moisturizing(water) and oiling my ends twice a week and wearing the whole head baggy at night. 
When I moisturize my hair at night, I still put it in 7 twists, but now I stretch(not tight) each twist and pin it down. When I get up in the morning my twists are moisturized and elongated so it's easier to untwist and secure my natural hair up into a plastic hair clip and wear it that way. Not pulled tight. I have that schoolteacher look going, but I don't mind. 
My hair dries soft during the day. It's secure, not pulled tight and the ends are not exposed. I had to cut almost 2 inches from last year's neglect, so hoping this protective regimen works out.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 20, 2010)

taz007 said:


> Okay???!! I am so glad that you are going first!


 
 Hey, wait. Why am I laughing? erplexed

Nah, no prob. I've gotta see for myself. And I WILL give the real deal feedback.


----------



## beans4reezy (Mar 20, 2010)

I took out my extensions, but I cornrowed my hair right back up again. I am going to cowash with WEN mixed with Aphogee 2 min recon and will spritz some stasoft fro as a leave in.


----------



## Aviah (Mar 20, 2010)

Still just above BSL...
My hair did this with APL too...
"hovering"


----------



## joyandfaith (Mar 20, 2010)

Aviah said:


> Still just above BSL...
> My hair did this with APL too...
> "hovering"



I feel your pain. I'm doing the same thing...hovering just above BSL erplexed

I just had a baby in February, so I'm also scared that post partem shedding may start and take away some of my progress.  Anyhow, I'm finally getting back into the swing of things.  I'm currently DCing with a Cholesterol treatment.  My first DC in 2 weeks


----------



## guudhair (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm strugglin over here!!!...detangling has been a nightmare for the last two months so I've had plenty of breakage and will need a major trim...FINALLY, last night's detangling section was a breeze and I only lost a few hairs...I also joined the cowashing and wet bun challenges in hopes of retaining length and thickening my hair back up...I'm not giving up but may need to move my goal month to Dec instead of Oct depending on the condition of my hair after the other challenges are over.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 21, 2010)

Just checking in...I don't know if I every posted my reggie, so here it is:

I wash every week or every two weeks...I'm unofficially in the bunning and rollerset challenge, so I alternate between the two styles.  I also just joined AdoraAdora's "jheri curl juice" challenge...I am a "no-pooer", I use WEN (fig) Cleansing Conditioner...pre detangle, CO wash, then either roll it up or twist it and sit under the hood dryer (I am looking for a soft hood bonnet)...If I bun it, I let it dry and then the next day, add water (just to the parts that I need to slick back). I am very excited to see how close I can get to BSL...I have said it before and I will say it again, you ladies are truly an inspiration!


----------



## NJoy (Mar 21, 2010)

Ok, so I'm going to wait until Wednesday to use the Split-Ender. I was too lazy last night and decided to wait for my "me day" on Wed. That gives me time to check out others' reviews on youtube.

Peeking at my hair last night I realize that I have an inch more til BSL. I'm so hoping that I can grow to MBL by my birthday at the end of June.  Is that too much to hope for? Of course, it might depend on how this split-ender session goes.


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 21, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> @JJ, don't get discouraged, it's going to be okayDo you know what part of your hair is experiencing the breakage? Do you think it could be do to styling? It's still early in the year, If you don't meet your goal at the beginning of summer I'm sure you will hit it by the end.
> 
> I pray I don't have any set backs, I'm sticking to one style for the rest of this year and thats natural braids. My SO has already started giving me the side eye but I don't care. I keep telling him if it's that serious then I will consider buying a wig but I refuse to straigthen right now. I can't wait until the end of the year, I  reach all my goals.



I am not too sure what is wrong, I know I am wearing my hair out more, I am wearing my cap, only thing that has changed is I am using the steamer instead of my heating cap, so that is why I am going to steam and then leave on the heating cap for an hour. I love the feel after the steam and during. I am trying not to be discouraged! 



trendsetta25 said:


> update...so after pre-pooing, washing and dcing my hair i finally decided to flat iron my hair to see the length and ladies.....I'M APL!!!!!!
> Seriously girls...this is the longest my hair has *EVER BEEN*, EVER! Thanks LHCF and you lovely ladies who's helped me though my HHJ.
> I wont officially claim it until i relax in May. BTW, i'm 23 weeks post so my hair should be a little longer than the pic below.



Congratulations 



The Princess said:


> OMGosh, Im sorry to hear about this. Breakage is not good. Well at least you have an ideal where its comming from. Hopefully the side effects will stop soon. Im sure the steam treatments will help.



I hope all ends well  thanks



NJoy said:


> My Split Ender just arrived. Wow. I can't use it until later tonight. Ah well.
> 
> How exciting for you! :bouncegre Longer than you've ever been! Congrats on making APL!!



ahhhh a new toy 



flowinlocks said:


> Sorry to hear about your breakage. Have you tried doing a protein treatment? I'm sure the steaming will help also. Hang in there.



I did a recent Nexxus Emergencee Treatment. I do use the Aphogee Keratin Green Tea and Aphogee Leave in, or Redken Antisnap after my washes  Just hoping to nip this in the bud soon


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm still keeping my regimen up. Sometimes it feels daunting, like I have to push myself to do it. With Spring now here, I think I'll be more prone to feel good about my regimen.


----------



## Nayna (Mar 21, 2010)

I had to get my trim this month.  Booo. I'm still tipping BSB just not as close as before. Barely needed it since my ends are looking good but I try to trim twice a year just to get the old ends out here and there.  Oh well.  I'm about to DC for a bit then rollerset my hair.  I'm thinking of another protective style before it truly gets warm.  We shall see.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Mar 21, 2010)

That's it. I'm not tipping BSB anymore. After I dc'ed and co-washed my hair today, I had my hubby measure my hair. I'm now BSB. Since my next relaxer is in May, I'll be full BSB or tipping BSL (the bottom of my bra would make me MBL since I'm 5'2). We shall see!!!


----------



## bestblackgirl (Mar 21, 2010)

I think im going to have a setback. last month i had a touch up after wearing breads. My ends are thin. I havent had a trim yet. I will next touch up in another 2 months. I think i might have to get as much as 1.5 inches trim off.  But on the bright side my hair is thicker and I will still make BSL this year


----------



## The Princess (Mar 21, 2010)

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> That's it. I'm not tipping BSB anymore. After I dc'ed and co-washed my hair today, I had my hubby measure my hair. I'm now BSB. Since my next relaxer is in May, I'll be full BSB or tipping BSL (the bottom of my bra would make me MBL since I'm 5'2). We shall see!!!


 

Congrats!!!!

Make sure to take pics.


----------



## The Princess (Mar 21, 2010)

Quick Question....Is it safe to rollerset every week, under a dryer or is it to much heat.

I got my first rollerset done Friday and I loved it. It was bouncy, full with soft curls. I just don't want a set back. My beautician use Keracare Foam Lotion, now I see why the ladies love this stuff, its good. My curls were so soft. She wrapped it and when I took it down the next day, it was oh so beatuiful. 

I might be hooked now. She used the red rollers on my head.


----------



## mizchin (Mar 21, 2010)

No roller setting is an excellent way to style your hair and minimize heat damage because it is indirect heat. The only safer way to dry your hair is to air dry it. But that does not work for eveyone when I air dry I end up with breakage. But when I roller set I only lose about 10-15 strands of hair when I am combing through to put on the rollers.

Once a week roller setting is a great way to maintain your hair and is much healthier then blowdrying and flat ironing.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Mar 21, 2010)

The Princess said:


> Congrats!!!!
> 
> Make sure to take pics.



ok, no problem


----------



## The Princess (Mar 21, 2010)

mizchin said:


> No roller setting is an excellent way to style your hair and minimize heat damage because it is indirect heat. The only safer way to dry your hair is to air dry it. But that does not work for eveyone when I air dry I end up with breakage. But when I roller set I only lose about 10-15 strands of hair when I am combing through to put on the rollers.
> 
> Once a week roller setting is a great way to maintain your hair and is *much healthier then blowdrying and flat ironing*.


 

Yeah I was thinking about the bolded. Also less stress on the hair from it too.


----------



## Stiletto_Diva (Mar 23, 2010)

Mini update:

I'm slowly, but surely, inching my way to BSL. I'm about 1 inch away from APL and 4.5 to 5 inches away from BSL.


----------



## Ms.Christ3n (Mar 23, 2010)

I am going to join this challenge. I hope to be BSL at least by the end of 2010 if not before!

Regimen:
I cowash daily
Wash and deep condition weekly


Products I am using:
Olive Oil, Coconut Oil , Castor Oil, Glycerin, Aloe Vera gel, Eco Styler gel, shea butter, ORS Pak, Lustrasilk Cholesterol...I'm pretty sure I've left something out



Starting Length: SL



Goal Month: October 2010


----------



## Carrie A (Mar 23, 2010)

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> That's it. I'm not tipping BSB anymore. After I dc'ed and co-washed my hair today, I had my hubby measure my hair. I'm now BSB. Since my next relaxer is in May, I'll be full BSB or tipping BSL (the bottom of my bra would make me MBL since I'm 5'2). We shall see!!!


 
What does BSB stand for?


----------



## Ms.Christ3n (Mar 23, 2010)

Carrie A said:


> What does BSB stand for?



I think it means Below Shoulder Blades.
A lot more people use this rather than BSL because a lot of women's bra bands are at different levels on their backs.


----------



## NikStarrr (Mar 24, 2010)

I have a little update.  I flat ironed my hair last week.  A couple inches away!


----------



## Kerryann (Mar 24, 2010)

I was a couple inches away and i bc'd so im out of this challenge

NikStar beautiful hair


----------



## Janet' (Mar 24, 2010)

Mz.Princess and NikStar: Congrats on your growth and progress!!!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 24, 2010)

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> That's it. I'm not tipping BSB anymore. After I dc'ed and co-washed my hair today, I had my hubby measure my hair. I'm now BSB. Since my next relaxer is in May, I'll be full BSB or tipping BSL (the bottom of my bra would make me MBL since I'm 5'2). We shall see!!!


 
Congrats! I know you are excited.





bestblackgirl said:


> I think im going to have a setback. last month i had a touch up after wearing breads. My ends are thin. I havent had a trim yet. I will next touch up in another 2 months. I think i might have to get as much as 1.5 inches trim off. But on the bright side my hair is thicker and I will still make BSL this year


 
Hang in there. I trimmed an inch of in Jan and I'll be trimming again in June. I'll take healthy ends over length any day. And yes you will make BSL this year.




Mz. Princess said:


> Mini update:
> 
> I'm slowly, but surely, inching my way to BSL. I'm about 1 inch away from APL and 4.5 to 5 inches away from BSL.


 


Congratulations!





Ms.Christ3n said:


> I am going to join this challenge. I hope to be BSL at least by the end of 2010 if not before!
> 
> Regimen:
> I cowash daily
> ...


 
Welcome!!




NikStar said:


> I have a little update. I flat ironed my hair last week. A couple inches away!


 


Congratulations, you're almost there!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Mar 24, 2010)

BSB does stand for Below Shoulder Blades. Since I'm short, BSL is at the top of my bra; whereas, MBL is at the bottom of my bra. So, it's a midway point.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Mar 24, 2010)

NikStar said:


> I have a little update.  I flat ironed my hair last week.  A couple inches away!


did i ever tell you how much i love your hair?


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Mar 24, 2010)

Everyone's doing great! 

Is anyone else just tickling BSL and working on FULL BSL? I wonder how long it'll take. I figured 8 weeks, but since I cut a 1/2 inch it may take 12 weeks or so.

Oh yeah, NikStar, your hair is so pretty! It looks like you're already BSL. (if you pulled it straight with your finger)


----------



## Ms.Christ3n (Mar 24, 2010)

sipp100 said:


> Everyone's doing great!
> 
> Is anyone else just tickling BSL and working on FULL BSL? I wonder how long it'll take. I figured 8 weeks, but since I cut a 1/2 inch it may take 12 weeks or so.
> 
> Oh yeah, NikStar, your hair is so pretty! It looks like you're already BSL. (if you pulled it straight with your finger)



You are so so so close! Keep doin' what you doin'!


----------



## NJoy (Mar 24, 2010)

taz007 said:


> Ohhh, please give us a review!!


 
Ok, regarding the Split-ender. I used it on my daughter first. She was wearing a weave but I could see that her own hair was riddled with split ends because of old streaks. (smh) It seemed like the split-ender missed some of the split ends but, then again, her hair wasn't clean. She told me later that she had Cantu oil on it.  I'm glad she told me because I was a little skeptical at that point.

I used it earlier this evening on my own hair and my ends look heavenly. They looked good pretty good prior to the split-ender but I couldn't see the back of my hair at all. So, I used it just in case. The ends cut were just like advertised. Very tiny pieces. I didn't see any split ends on the "dust" when dumped onto a paper towel. I imagine if I had any, it would've gotten them, just by the amount of clippings it did do.

I think it works as advertised. The main thing that concerned me was whether it would chop my hair up. It didn't. It was easy to use, tho it sounded a little primative. I'm pleased with the condition of my hair and am throwing away the packaging. It's a keeper. I'd rather use it to dust my hair than trust a scissor-happy stylist.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks for the review. I've been eyeballing this for a minute.


----------



## baddison (Mar 24, 2010)

This weekend was relaxer weekend.....bittersweet results....

Well, I didn't really get the growth I wanted...

All that new growth tearing my head up, and barely anything to show for it....*sigh*erplexed

I'll just keep chugging along.  Never know what can happen between now and December 31st!

*UPDATES IN MY FOTKI....PLEASE COMMENT*....thanks, ladies!


----------



## grow (Mar 25, 2010)

hi ladies!

just checking in....

keep the faith Baddison!
how much time had passed between your perms?

ALOT can happen between now and dec. 31st. and i'm COUNTING ON IT!!!

by then, according to my calculations, i should be past bsl, but even if i'm just a full bsl, i will be happy!!!

hhj ladies!


----------



## Janet' (Mar 25, 2010)

Just checking in...still wearing my hair up in low manipulation styles...Ready for April 1st so I can officially start the "Juice Challenge"...Here are a couple of pics of how I'm wearing my hair for this week...nothing spectacular, but it definitely gets the "job" done (retaining length)...HHG Ladies!


----------



## *Muffin* (Mar 25, 2010)

baddison said:


> This weekend was relaxer weekend.....bittersweet results....
> 
> Well, I didn't really get the growth I wanted...
> 
> ...


 
Aww, it's ok . Happens to me a lot, too. I'll think "Man, look at all this new growth! Definitely going to see some progress this time", but then I relax and I'm like " That's it??" It's usually when I don't care what hair length I am that I notice major progress .


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Mar 25, 2010)

Hey ladies checking in still weaving it up hoping for BSL the last week of June..

Im going to up my co-washing and moisturizing.....

I tend to lose hair between styles...so this time Im not taking my hair down until one day before my new hair appointment, because I tend to tangle my hair and get knots, when I get lazy....so I think the last few months I lost hair that I grew because it was tangled...


----------



## The Princess (Mar 25, 2010)

Mz. Princess said:


> Mini update: *You hair is really looking good, keep it up. *
> 
> I'm slowly, but surely, inching my way to BSL. I'm about 1 inch away from APL and 4.5 to 5 inches away from BSL.


 


NikStar said:


> I have a little update. I flat ironed my hair last week. A couple inches away!


 *You will be BSL before you know it. *



baddison said:


> This weekend was relaxer weekend.....bittersweet results....
> 
> Well, I didn't really get the growth I wanted...
> 
> ...


 
*December is a long time comming, im sure you will make it before way before than. *


----------



## The Princess (Mar 25, 2010)

Nothing big to report, Im going to DC twice a week now. My hair is mad at me. I guess I was getting to fast. Once it start getting warm, I was wearing it pinned up, my ends flying in the wind, rollersetting, without DC first.  After my relaxer, I didn't even bother to do a good DC as usual with a mild protein.  So yeah, Im on lock down, TLC with my hair for the next 3 weeks. 

I DC this week already with ORS Replenishing conditioner, it helped alot. But I saw a couple of broken pieces this morning, when I combed my ponytail. So yeah....


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 27, 2010)

My hair this week was awesome. I didn't itch a bit. Matter fact I could have gone 2 weeks with no shampoo had I not attempted to use Caruso Curls that frizzed up my ends. 

I have since returned those and will never attempt again as that was my 2nd try.

I shampooed this week with the same that I used last week. Hair One Olive Oil x 2 and under the steamer with Ion Extreme Moisture.  for 20 minutes. then I sat under my self heated cap for 1 hour.

It was great I then dried under the hooded dryer for 10 minutes with 2 minute spotted blow dry. 

Hair felt great. I am still getting a little breakage. I am not happy about that, I must review my styling of my hair to see if that may be an issue. My hair is ultra soft and bouncy. 

I use the same products after rinsing out my Deep conditioner. Aphogee Keratin Green tea and a leave in such as Aphogee or Redken. Herstyler is my serum and I have not yet put any argan oil in, but I can't speak for later.


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 27, 2010)

NikStar said:


> I have a little update.  I flat ironed my hair last week.  A couple inches away!


 <---- that says it all!


Mz. Princess said:


> Mini update:
> 
> I'm slowly, but surely, inching my way to BSL. I'm about 1 inch away from APL and 4.5 to 5 inches away from BSL.



Congratulations on your goal  that is awesome. 



Carrie A said:


> What does BSB stand for?


 Below Shoulder Blades.



NJoy said:


> Ok, regarding the Split-ender. I used it on my daughter first. She was wearing a weave but I could see that her own hair was riddled with split ends because of old streaks. (smh) It seemed like the split-ender missed some of the split ends but, then again, her hair wasn't clean. She told me later that she had Cantu oil on it.  I'm glad she told me because I was a little skeptical at that point.
> 
> I used it earlier this evening on my own hair and my ends look heavenly. They looked good pretty good prior to the split-ender but I couldn't see the back of my hair at all. So, I used it just in case. The ends cut were just like advertised. Very tiny pieces. I didn't see any split ends on the "dust" when dumped onto a paper towel. I imagine if I had any, it would've gotten them, just by the amount of clippings it did do.
> 
> I think it works as advertised. The main thing that concerned me was whether it would chop my hair up. It didn't. It was easy to use, tho it sounded a little primative. I'm pleased with the condition of my hair and am throwing away the packaging. It's a keeper. I'd rather use it to dust my hair than trust a scissor-happy stylist.



I am going to steal my sisters, THANKyah for the tip I mean review


----------



## beans4reezy (Mar 28, 2010)

Checking in. Next week, I am box braiding my hair for Easter. This weekend, to prepare my hair, I pre poo'd with Vatika Olive Oil, Washed with ORS Aloe Rid, applyed to Aphogee 2 Step and followed up with a silicon mix/ WEN DC mixture.


----------



## bimtheduck (Mar 28, 2010)

Co washed Tuesday with HE LTR.  Been shedding  more than usual lately  probablyy due to Mega Tek or maybe even the weather change but anyways I apllied garlic oil to my scalp and let it sit for about an hour before shampooing it out then I DCed (no heat and 4 hours) with Matrix Biolage Hydratherapie Ultra Conditioning Balm, applied my leave ins and now I am air drying in a braid.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm still in this challenge just haven't checked in in awhile. I have my hair in natural box braids, I'm bunning and I'm keeping it moisturized everyday, I don't want any set backs. Can't wait until my length check in june praying I obtained 3inches by then.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Mar 28, 2010)

i had this incredible idea last night to get a sew-in with BoBraz as my next PS for my HYH challenge instead of senegalese twists...that way, I can cowash to my heart's content without having to worry about overmanipulation of my ends (which always gets me in trouble come summertime). i'm going to the store tomorrow to choose a color, and price the hair. if it is more that $82 i will be getting it from leebeauty.com, a site i found on BHM.

getting ready for wash day tomorrow -- i will prepoo overnight with VCO and EVOO, then tomorrow i will do a bentonite clay mask followed with a yogurt and honey deep treatment. afterwards, i will probably dry in two braids and bun, or just wet bun. trying an all natural regimen....wish me luck!

ETA: i added castor oil as well.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Mar 28, 2010)

Cowashed my hair today. Normally, I'd dc; but, I was so busy that I didn't feel like it. So, I just co-washed with my Vo5. 

I don't know what I'm doing for Easter as far as my hair goes. I'm thinking of roller-setting it; but, I wouldn't mind flat-ironing it. Any advice?


----------



## Jade Feria (Mar 28, 2010)

*Checking in

I've been taking 3-5g of chlorella like clockwork every morning for the past week.  Yesterday I DC'ed with Alter Ego Impac Ego Treatment with Garlic for about 3.5 hours, followed by Avalon Organics Biotin Shampoo and AO HSR. My hair has been shedding less and less, maybe because of the garlic oil pills I take at night. I still apply MT, but have been less consistent, so maybe once a week. I'm going to start being more consistent with it again. The overall health of my hair has improved greatly, and I am excited about that, because we all know what follows health...that's right, LENGTH!

I'm about 2-3 inches away from BSL. I'm looking to make it by June/July!*


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Mar 28, 2010)

It's a good thing I can only unofficially join this challange because i'm sceptical lol but i'm too close to apl to join that challange...and i feel like a challenge lol
Along with the jerry curl challange I really want to stay motivated and focused !

Regimen:wash once a week and dc and detangle

Products your using: glycerin/water based moisture daily

Starting Hair Length:closing in on apl (avi)

Goal Month:I have 4.5 inches until the top of my bra strap and 5.5 until the bottom so....31st DEC'10 scraping bsl ftw! lol not a minute before


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 28, 2010)

Sapphire_chic said:


> It's a good thing I can only unofficially join this challange because i'm sceptical lol but i'm too close to apl to join that challange...and i feel like a challenge lol
> Along with the jerry curl challange I really want to stay motivated and focused !
> 
> Regimen:wash once a week and dc and detangle
> ...




Welcome Sapphire_CHic, I am glad you could join us, don't think it's totally out of reach. Some of us get the most growth in the Warmer weather.


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 28, 2010)

As a treat to myself I am going to treat myself to Alter Ego Garlic Conditioner in the summer since I am not buying much hair things right now.


----------



## BlackGeisha (Mar 28, 2010)

*Grazing BSL @ this point, this pic is from February, I relax again mid April, so we'll see.*


----------



## GreenD (Mar 28, 2010)

Ok, I just straightend Fri/Sat. and I'm not sure I'll be claiming BSL this year, but I hope to get really close. I can admit when I joined it was a bit of a stretch but then again who knows!! If not this year then definitely next year. Congrats to the ladies who are well on their way!! I can't wait to see the end results.


----------



## Jade Feria (Mar 28, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> As a treat to myself I am going to treat myself to Alter Ego Garlic Conditioner in the summer since I am not buying much hair things right now.


*I'm loving my Alter Ego Garlic Treatment right now! *


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Mar 28, 2010)

so the all-natural thing didn't *exactly* work out, but i'm still happy with my hair. i haven't seen it curly in quite some time, and my curls are resting nicely on my shoulders!  i hadn't really come up with a curly goal, so let's just hope i'll be full SL unstretched when i get to BSL stretched.

*prepooed overnight with coconut/olive/castor oil
*bentonite clay treatment (added warm water to clay till it was a little thicker than pudding; left in for 20 min)
*cowashed with HE hello hydration
*added a bit of VO5 strawberries and creme, then the last of my MJ baby buttercreme and some curly pudding mixed with aloe vera gel

here are some pics.


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Mar 28, 2010)

I just did a DC with "Bain de Terre Ginger mask" and I have to admit that my hair feels real good! I joined the Jheri juice challenge today too. I did put some on my hair today but I was wondering something.... Can I use this on top of my usual moisturisers or does it replace it?? 

I hope it won't take too long to dry though...


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 28, 2010)

Checking in, I just did my touch up. Now I'm dcing with ORS, Silicon Mix and Aussie Moist.


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 28, 2010)

Jade Feria said:


> *I'm loving my Alter Ego Garlic Treatment right now! *



LOL, Bragger share share!!!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Mar 28, 2010)

Yeah umm at this point I wont make it if I continue to trim like I have been doing . I got yet another trim 2 weeks ago  Its so addicting. Between now and October 2010 I should accumulate 3 inches and hopefully I will not trim in between that time


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 28, 2010)

hola_lo2002 said:


> I just did a DC with "Bain de Terre Ginger mask" and I have to admit that my hair feels real good! I joined the Jheri juice challenge today too. I did put some on my hair today but I was wondering something.... Can I use this on top of my usual moisturisers or does it replace it??
> 
> I hope it won't take too long to dry though...



I would assume it would take the place of your moisturizer be careful of moisture overload


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 28, 2010)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Yeah umm at this point I wont make it if I continue to trim like I have been doing . I got yet another trim 2 weeks ago  Its so addicting. Between now and October 2010 I should accumulate 3 inches and hopefully I will not trim in between that time



WOW your hair is really pretty!

And hand over the scissors, give them up oke:


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 28, 2010)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Yeah umm at this point I wont make it if I continue to trim like I have been doing . I got yet another trim 2 weeks ago  Its so addicting. Between now and October 2010 I should accumulate 3 inches and hopefully I will not trim in between that time


 


Your hair is beautiful. Step away from the scissors!!!


----------



## aa9746 (Mar 28, 2010)

Hair has been braided up for 3 weeks going for week #4. I hope my hair is retaining! hhg


----------



## Minnie (Mar 29, 2010)

Just checking in.  I am back in individuals.   I was pretty much wearing wigs this year, but had to take a break because my hairline was breaking.  At this time I will have to give a little tlc to edges and nape.  I will probabely unoffically join the grow nape and edges challenge.


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 30, 2010)

I did a length check today. I am reporting back I have 1/2 inch to be BSB, but that means I haven't increased, I did get a 1/2 inch trim in Feb. but haven't gotten any real growth since then. SLOWWWWW, which this is my slow period and I hope to sprout by june. I am struggling for BSB and MBL by the end of the year. I would have to retain all inches until then, I am not counting myself out though. I want MBL/WL back. Then My journey will definitely be only maintenance and the Split ender will be my prize, MY SISTER put hers in the darn CLOTHING BOX! you know the place you dump your clothing behind the bank and the super market.


----------



## bellebebe (Mar 31, 2010)

I still have a long way to go. This is 4 months of growth from exact shoulder length. It was a brutal winter and I'm ecstatic to see  how the summer will treat my hair (better growth). I'm still creeping towards APL but it's not impossible to hit BSL in december.


----------



## discodumpling (Mar 31, 2010)

My shedding has finally slowed! My hair seems to have not suffered as much as I thought. I stretched my bottom layer recently and it's about 3 inches from the top of my bra strap...I've got a high percentage of shrinkage so I really should be BSL when I flat iron in the fall. 

DH said why not just wear a higher bra? LOL!


----------



## Hair2Here (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm checking in after being mia for about 2 weeks.  I did a length check on March 21st and was not impressed with my length results.  I did, however, retain and notice considerably thickness.  Did feel a little discouraged.  Hopefully with the warm months approaching, I'll catch up and get some added growth. Jan - Mar was very slow for me.  Didn't give up on my new regimen though.  I'm still only co-washing.


----------



## chickory_bee (Mar 31, 2010)

Doesn't look like I will make it to BSL in 2010.  Could have something to do with my obsession with blunt cut hair.


----------



## Carrie A (Mar 31, 2010)

Well I have one piece of nape hair that if I streeeetch almost reaches the top of bra strap.  My hair grows in a mullet shape.  I think my growth overall has been slow this winter but hopefully it will pick up in the spring.


----------



## Ms.Christ3n (Mar 31, 2010)

I think I've made APL! So now I'm on the grow for BSL! I hope to get there by August.


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 31, 2010)

Ms.Christ3n said:


> I think I've made APL! So now I'm on the grow for BSL! I hope to get there by August.




Congratulations on reaching APL  

From reading alot of us have not had a wonderful winter Jan-March. I too got a little discouraged. But I am not giving in and neither should any of the rest of you ladies. Spring, Summer and fall are going to give us some good growth! I felt it before and I still feel it. 

We are going to be BSB this year!


----------



## MiWay (Mar 31, 2010)

Checking in, after being MIA since I joined (I think)...  I'm not sure I will make BSL by April as I had hoped, but there's still time.  I'm transitioning and bunning daily, but I will try to do a length check in the next week or so.


----------



## The Princess (Mar 31, 2010)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Yeah umm at this point I wont make it if I continue to trim like I have been doing . I got yet another trim 2 weeks ago  Its so addicting. Between now and October 2010 I should accumulate 3 inches and hopefully I will not trim in between that time


 

Your hair is lucious.


----------



## Kellum (Apr 1, 2010)

Checking in: I'm rocking spring twist crochet braids to hold me over until my touch up in a couple of weeks. I believe I will be BSB then. It will be my 1 yr anniversary too so I will post a lot of pics.


----------



## Ms.Christ3n (Apr 1, 2010)

Any more updates???


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 1, 2010)

Not doing much to my hair this weekend. Leaving my hair in a Pony. Nothing special


----------



## NJoy (Apr 2, 2010)

Suffering from a bad case of hair anorexia tonight. As I'm reading through the posts on this board (and in this thread) and seeing hair that's around my length, it looks so long and healthy on everyone else. You ladies are doing some mighty fine hair growing!  But I keep feeling like my hair is back at SL. I know it's not but, it seems that way.

I've been wearing my hair up every day since the beginning of this year so, I really don't get to see it except coming out of the shower. Then right back into a bun it goes. Right now, I'm on vacation and because of the hard water here, I'm not cowashing daily so, I don't even get to see it coming out of the shower. It feels like everyone's hair is growing and mine is shrinking...shrinking...shrinking!!! *sigh*  

Ugh, I want to fast forward to MBL so that I can relax. Why oh why can't I go to sleep and wake up MBL?


----------



## Kellum (Apr 2, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Suffering from a bad case of hair anorexia tonight. As I'm reading through the posts on this board (and in this thread) and seeing hair that's around my length, it looks so long and healthy on everyone else. You ladies are doing some mighty fine hair growing!  But I keep feeling like my hair is back at SL. I know it's not but, it seems that way.
> 
> I've been wearing my hair up every day since the beginning of this year so, I really don't get to see it except coming out of the shower. Then right back into a bun it goes. Right now, I'm on vacation and because of the hard water here, I'm not cowashing daily so, I don't even get to see it coming out of the shower. It feels like everyone's hair is growing and mine is shrinking...shrinking...shrinking!!! *sigh*
> 
> Ugh, I want to fast forward to MBL so that I can relax. *Why oh why can't I go to sleep and wake up MBL? *


Girl, that is like my dream too, and with no layers. 

My problem is the layers in my hair make me feel like it is much shorter than what it is. I am in the same boat. I feel like I am only SL. Hair anorexia is a trip.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 2, 2010)

Ms.Christ3n said:


> I think I've made APL! So now I'm on the grow for BSL! I hope to get there by August.


 


Congratulations!!!





NJoy said:


> Suffering from a bad case of hair anorexia tonight. As I'm reading through the posts on this board (and in this thread) and seeing hair that's around my length, it looks so long and healthy on everyone else. You ladies are doing some mighty fine hair growing!  But I keep feeling like my hair is back at SL. I know it's not but, it seems that way.
> 
> I've been wearing my hair up every day since the beginning of this year so, I really don't get to see it except coming out of the shower. Then right back into a bun it goes. Right now, I'm on vacation and because of the hard water here, I'm not cowashing daily so, I don't even get to see it coming out of the shower. It feels like everyone's hair is growing and mine is shrinking...shrinking...shrinking!!! *sigh*
> 
> Ugh, I want to fast forward to MBL so that I can relax. *Why oh why can't I go to sleep and wake up MBL?*


 
You and me both.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi ladies, I don't know what I've been doing the past 4 months, but I'm officially/unofficially joining you ladies....I think I could possibly make BSL by Dec 2010.

Regimen: Co-wash 3-5 times a week, DC 2-3 times a week, Tea rinse 2 times a week.  Airdry, bun, or twist/braid/bantu knot out.

Products your using:  Aussie Moist, V05 Moisture Milks, Silken Child Leave-In, Whipped ends/LTR, JBCO, Coconut oil, Ayurvedic Powders/oils

Starting Hair Length: APL

Goal Month: December

Pics for starting goal-
*Pic is from last length check Dec 2009*


----------



## baddison (Apr 2, 2010)

Kellum said:


> Girl, that is like my dream too, and with no layers.
> 
> My problem is the layers in my hair make me feel like it is much shorter than what it is. I am in the same boat. I feel like I am only SL. Hair anorexia is a trip.


 

Same here!  These layers are driving me nuts.  SL?? or APL???  It depends on which layer you're looking at!

Can't wait to get to BSL.... *sigh*erplexed


----------



## joyandfaith (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi Ladies! I think I've finally done it!!!  I'm claiming BSL!  The point of the V is on my bra strap; therefore, I'm claiming it.  I'm in need of a serious trim, so I'll probably be trying to get back to BSL, but whatever...I'm just going to celebrate my milestone for now.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 2, 2010)

Congrats JoynFaith on making BSL


----------



## aa9746 (Apr 2, 2010)

joyandfaith


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 3, 2010)

joyandfaith said:


> Hi Ladies! I think I've finally done it!!!  I'm claiming BSL!  The point of the V is on my bra strap; therefore, I'm claiming it.  I'm in need of a serious trim, so I'll probably be trying to get back to BSL, but whatever...I'm just going to celebrate my milestone for now.



 Congratulations YEAH!  you GROW GIRL!!!!!! That is awesome.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 3, 2010)

joyandfaith said:


> Hi Ladies! I think I've finally done it!!!  I'm claiming BSL! The point of the V is on my bra strap; therefore, I'm claiming it. I'm in need of a serious trim, so I'll probably be trying to get back to BSL, but whatever...I'm just going to celebrate my milestone for now.


 





:bouncegre:reddancer:Congratulations!!! Your hair is lovely btw. Next stop MBL.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 3, 2010)

joyandfaith said:


> Hi Ladies! I think I've finally done it!!!  I'm claiming BSL! The point of the V is on my bra strap; therefore, I'm claiming it. I'm in need of a serious trim, so I'll probably be trying to get back to BSL, but whatever...I'm just going to celebrate my milestone for now.


 
CONGRATULATIONS!! Your hair looks so good! On to MBL, girlie!


----------



## baddison (Apr 3, 2010)

joyandfaith said:


> Hi Ladies! I think I've finally done it!!!  I'm claiming BSL! The point of the V is on my bra strap; therefore, I'm claiming it. I'm in need of a serious trim, so I'll probably be trying to get back to BSL, but whatever...I'm just going to celebrate my milestone for now.


 
 
Congratulations to you!!!


----------



## Janet' (Apr 3, 2010)

joyandfaith said:


> Hi Ladies! I think I've finally done it!!!  I'm claiming BSL!  The point of the V is on my bra strap; therefore, I'm claiming it.  I'm in need of a serious trim, so I'll probably be trying to get back to BSL, but whatever...I'm just going to celebrate my milestone for now.



Congratulations!!!! Your hair is beautiful. You did it!


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Apr 3, 2010)

Congrats joyandfaith!!


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 3, 2010)

This week was my rest week. I decided to color my hair after looking at it and seeing hi-lites YUCK! 

I used Revlon Color Silk #10.

I colored and left on for 20 minutes. I washed once with Motions Neutralizing shampoo, 2 times with Ion Clarifying shampoo. I then gave myself my monthly Protein Nexxus Emergencee. Rinsed and then I shampooed with Hair One Olive Oil   left it on and added a smudge of Ion Extreme Moisture and PC mix, got under the steamer for 30 minutes. I let the towel sit for about 5 minutes, under the hooded dryer for 5 minutes and then blow dried for 2 minutes. My scalp felt unbelievable, and so does my hair. The color is great and I am  happy I am no longer looking old!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Apr 3, 2010)

congrats, joy and faith!!!!


----------



## danigurl18 (Apr 3, 2010)

Congrats joyandfaith!!! Lovely!!!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Apr 3, 2010)

Okay, I took this today.

(Never mind, I tried to post my pic; but I can't!!!) It's in my signature, though.

I hope it shows BSB. That's where I believe I am. I think I should make bsl by September (probably a big cushion of time; but, I don't want to fool myself).


----------



## bryantgurls (Apr 4, 2010)

I would love to get in on this challenge! 

Regimen: Moisturize daily, MN every other day on scalp, Deep condition once a week, Protein once a month.

Products your using: Paul Mitchell shampoo, Silk Elements Megasilk Conditioner, Lekair Cholesterol Conditioner

Starting Hair Length:APL

Goal Month: July/August 2010

Pics for starting goal- Pic in siggy


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 4, 2010)

bryantgurls said:


> I would love to get in on this challenge!
> 
> Regimen: Moisturize daily, MN every other day on scalp, Deep condition once a week, Protein once a month.
> 
> ...



 Bryantgurls,

What do you use for your monthly Protein 

I use Nexxus Emergencee at the moment I have about 5 bottles of it so that will wind up being a long moment


----------



## The Princess (Apr 4, 2010)

Your hair is most def BSL. Good Job, Joyandfaith.


----------



## Qualitee (Apr 4, 2010)

Can I join? Just had a major set back


----------



## Kellum (Apr 5, 2010)

Qualitee said:


> Can I join? Just had a major set back



Aw man that sucks, what happened? Sorry about the set back.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Apr 5, 2010)

Is this proof to claim BSB? I've recently claimed it; but, I'm not expecting to hit BSL until September (I'm giving myself a bit time cushion!).


----------



## Ms.Christ3n (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm not doing any more length checks until June 30th ( I'm constantly checking every other day erplexed ). I'm doing my own personal hide your hair challenge (wash-n-gos and maybe twists) to hide my length so it will hopefully be a surprise June 30th. 
Here's my little growth chart I made:
Seeing how long it will take really helps my patience. I got this idea from Southern Tease (but of course, hers look so much better!).


----------



## Victorian (Apr 5, 2010)

I don't think I've checked in here in a while...I hope for a good chunk of my hair to be at BSL by the end of the summer.  My longest layer is almost there.  Then for the rest of the year I'll be working on growing the front out to catch up.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Apr 5, 2010)

joyandfaith said:


> Hi Ladies! I think I've finally done it!!!  I'm claiming BSL!  The point of the V is on my bra strap; therefore, I'm claiming it.  I'm in need of a serious trim, so I'll probably be trying to get back to BSL, but whatever...I'm just going to celebrate my milestone for now.


goodness gracious, your hair is beautiful!! congratulations sis!!


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 6, 2010)

Peek A BOO, where are you ladies   ----> cry

I have been really rocking a pony with twist rolled in a bun. WOW!!!!  THE HEAT IS ON LADIES!

What's your plans until June?


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 6, 2010)

Ladies I absolutely LOVE my Hair One Olive Oil I slept on the Olive Oil for the Jojoba and did take them all back for the Olive oil. I love the light feel Jojoba gives but it leave it dry. Olive oil HO is the best for my hair leaving it in a moisturized condition. I actually used it last week as a shampoo, conditioner and deep conditioner mixed it at the end with a little PC under the steamer and it was awesome.


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 6, 2010)

Ladies My question of the week is if you could only take ONE item with you on An ISLAND For a year what would it be and WHY? LOL

As you can tell Mine would be my Hair One Olive Oil it is my everything all in one bottle


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm going to have to say S-Curl . It has actually helped me with retention


----------



## NikStarrr (Apr 6, 2010)

It would be my shea butter/olive oil blend that I make.


----------



## Ms.Christ3n (Apr 6, 2010)

Ladies My question of the week is if you could only  take ONE item with you on An ISLAND For a year what would it be and WHY?  LOL


Just a wash-out conditioner (hair wise) can double as a leave in
A lighter ( survival wise) start a fire?


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Apr 6, 2010)

It would have to be my V05 Moisture Milks. I could use them as either a co-washing condish or a leave-in. I'm sure if there are coconuts or avocados around, I could make oils.

As for my plans until June, my next relaxer is on May 8th!! I'm not sure if I'll trim or not since my ends look okay to me. Who knows?


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Apr 6, 2010)

If this island had fresh water, i'd take jojoba oil because thats basically all i use now water and oil. 
If i only have salt water avalible i'd take my a moisture conditioner as a leave in/moisture and get mad crazy build up lol...maybe shampoo!! Are there coconuts on this island because i could do quite abit with that lol


----------



## beans4reezy (Apr 6, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Ladies My question of the week is if you could only take ONE item with you on An ISLAND For a year what would it be and WHY? LOL


 
BRX braid spray. It's keeping my braids hella moist and smelling good!


----------



## Nayna (Apr 6, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Ladies My question of the week is if you could only take ONE item with you on An ISLAND For a year what would it be and WHY? LOL
> 
> As you can tell Mine would be my Hair One Olive Oil it is my everything all in one bottle


 

Thats a hard one.  Maybe some type of shampoo.  Giovanni SAS or KBB Herbal Shampoo.  I'm sure I can find stuff on the island to whip up for my hair.


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 6, 2010)

Sapphire_chic said:


> If this island had fresh water, i'd take jojoba oil because thats basically all i use now water and oil.
> If i only have salt water avalible i'd take my a moisture conditioner as a leave in/moisture and get mad crazy build up lol...maybe shampoo!! Are there coconuts on this island because i could do quite abit with that lol


 I will in the future put some items on this island, LOL coconuts because most stranded shows have them. LOL 

Awesome answers, I love hearing what others find as a must have, the PJ in me feels I must have them all since you ladies love them so, but the U1B1 helps to keep that in control.


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 6, 2010)

NikStar said:


> It would be my shea butter/olive oil blend that I make.



How do you make it? My husband loves his Shea Butter but some of the things have too many added ingredients and causes his eczema to flare.


----------



## Qualitee (Apr 6, 2010)

Kellum said:


> Aw man that sucks, what happened? Sorry about the set back.


 I relaxed my hair (which was underpressed to the ends) and I lost like 3 inches


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 6, 2010)

Qualitee said:


> I relaxed my hair (which was underpressed to the ends) and I lost like 3 inches



Sorry to hear that! Don't give up though we have a lot of this year left


----------



## NorthernCalGal (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh my aching hands. I've been taking out my tree braids all day. I was hoping to have them all out tonight,so I could prepoo overnight. Yet, my hands are killing me and I'm so tired. I don't plan on going to the shop until Saturday. I will probably wash, dc, airdry and keep it in a bun until Saturday.


----------



## bryantgurls (Apr 7, 2010)

JJamiah,

I also use Nexxus Emergencee!!!


----------



## Charlie555 (Apr 7, 2010)

Checking in! I relaxed using the 1/2 and 1/2 method after a 34 week stretch. Then I did a cellophane. It came out good although there were a few under processed areas. Once I flat ironed I looked like I had just left the shop so I was happy  I will never stretch that long again. I'm keeping it at 10-12 weeks.


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 7, 2010)

bryantgurls said:


> JJamiah,
> 
> I also use Nexxus Emergencee!!!



  Yeah, how often do you use yours?

I bought about 5 bottles because this is my monthly staple.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 9, 2010)

Charlie555 said:


> Checking in! I relaxed using the 1/2 and 1/2 method after a 34 week stretch. Then I did a cellophane. It came out good although there were a few under processed areas. Once I flat ironed I looked like I had just left the shop so I was happy  I will never stretch that long again. I'm keeping it at 10-12 weeks.


 
Wow! 34 weeks?! I'm always amazed at super long stretches like that.  (<--I'm always looking for a reason to use this smilie. )


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 9, 2010)

Charlie555 said:


> Checking in! I relaxed using the 1/2 and 1/2 method after a 34 week stretch. Then I did a cellophane. It came out good although there were a few under processed areas. Once I flat ironed I looked like I had just left the shop so I was happy  I will never stretch that long again. I'm keeping it at 10-12 weeks.



Well I hope to see pictures (all that talk about salon hair makes me want to  the screen) 

I think it is awesome that you found what works for you and what doesn't.


----------



## Charlie555 (Apr 9, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Wow! 34 weeks?! I'm always amazed at super long stretches like that.  (<--I'm always looking for a reason to use this smilie. )



At first I was going to transition but decided to go back to relaxing. I mostly kept my hair under 1/2 wigs through winter. Now that it's heating up I can't have a wig on my head so I went ahead and relaxed. This was only my 2nd time self relaxing and it went better then the first time.


----------



## Charlie555 (Apr 9, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Well I hope to see pictures (all that talk about salon hair makes me want to  the screen)
> 
> I think it is awesome that you found what works for you and what doesn't.



Thank you! I'm typing from my phone but I will add pics to this post as soon as I get home. I took some with my phone but they didn't do my shine factor any justice 

ETA: Here are my length comparison shots.  The second one is last weekend when I relaxed my hair, did a cellophane and self trimmed. BTW I now see how ya'll are addicted to dusting and self trimming.  It will be a cold day in hell before another stylist comes near my head with scissors! 

This was taken on 12/25/2010 (yep Christmas morning I was taking length shots)






This was taken 04/03/2010:


----------



## Kellum (Apr 10, 2010)

Well I did my touch up Friday evening using the half and half method. I was one day shy of 17 weeks, and my NG was a beast. I couldn't feel or see my scalp. All I saw and felt was hair, LOL. I swear I had a twa on my scalp with texlaxed ends, LOL. I was gonna wait and do my touch up next week, but I had to do something now. It couldn't wait. I was so out of line for how my head was looking, LOL. I was looking a HOT MESS ya'll not cute. Any who I believe I am BSB now. I don't have pics yet. I am sitting here with henna in my head. I figured I would get everything out of the way now. I will post pics next week for my 1 year anniversary. 

*NJoy, I love the baggied bun in your siggy. I'm gonna have to try that out myself. That is cute girl!!!!!*


----------



## NJoy (Apr 10, 2010)

Kellum said:


> Well I did my touch up Friday evening using the half and half method. I was one day shy of 17 weeks, and my NG was a beast. I couldn't feel or see my scalp. All I saw and felt was hair, LOL. *I swear I had a twa on my scalp with texlaxed ends*, LOL. I was gonna wait and do my touch up next week, but I had to do something now. It couldn't wait. *I was so out of line for how my head was looking, LOL. I was looking a HOT MESS ya'll not cute*. Any who I believe I am BSB now. I don't have pics yet. I am sitting here with henna in my head. I figured I would get everything out of the way now. I will post pics next week for my 1 year anniversary.
> 
> *NJoy, I love the baggied bun in your siggy. I'm gonna have to try that out myself. That is cute girl!!!!!*


 
 I know what you mean. Early congrats on your 1 yr anniversary. Can't wait to see your latest pics. Feels good to tame that jungle, huh? 

And thanks for the compliment on the baggied bun look. That's my standard look nowadays. It gets me by, as long as I use aloe vera gel and a scarf to flatten my edges. Otherwise, I'm feeling you on that twa thing.


----------



## Kellum (Apr 10, 2010)

NJoy said:


> I know what you mean. Early congrats on your 1 yr anniversary. Can't wait to see your latest pics. Feels good to tame that jungle, huh?
> 
> And thanks for the compliment on the baggied bun look. That's my standard look nowadays. It gets me by, as long as I use aloe vera gel and a scarf to flatten my edges. Otherwise, I'm feeling you on that twa thing.



Thanks for the congrats. It feels good see my hard work paying off. The jungle ain't nothing compared to the Rain Forrest that I had on my head , for real. Its a good thing I work from home. I would have had all kinds of folks giving me the side eye.  and shaking their head. No more stretching past 13 weeks. Shoot my arms was tired, I started sweating,  My NG was not playing :hardslap:

I'm sure gonna do that baggied bun. That might be my summer style. That is cute. I think I will go to the fabric store and all kinds of pretty swatches to cover my bun. I have flowers already. Now I just need some more hair toys. Its hot already in Texas and I know I'm not going to be feeling messing with my hair on the daily. As soon as you walk out side you start sweating.I can see now I will be running all of my errands after 8 pm when the sun goes down, smh.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Apr 10, 2010)

I had a hectic day so even though i straighten my hair last night, it was wrapped up all day, and then i immediately had to get ready for an event and leave. but apparently when one of my friends had my camera, she took this pic...






I am finally BSB but still about an inch from MY BSL because I wear my bra a bit low. I hope to be there by June! Then I can work on Full BSB as I try to grow out these layers


----------



## NJoy (Apr 10, 2010)

Kellum said:


> Thanks for the congrats. It feels good see my hard work paying off. The jungle ain't nothing compared to the Rain Forrest that I had on my head , for real. Its a good thing I work from home. I would have had all kinds of folks giving me the side eye.  and shaking their head. No more stretching past 13 weeks. Shoot my arms was tired, I started sweating,  My NG was not playing :hardslap:
> 
> I'm sure gonna do that baggied bun. That might be my summer style. That is cute. *I think I will go to the fabric store and all kinds of pretty swatches to cover my bun. I have flowers already. Now I just need some more hair toys.* Its hot already in Texas and I know I'm not going to be feeling messing with my hair on the daily. As soon as you walk out side you start sweating.I can see now I will be running all of my errands after 8 pm when the sun goes down, smh.


 
That's exactly what I did. Bought pretty fabrics to wrap my bun and buying hair toys to add interest. Flowers are next. 



Black Hoya Chick said:


> I had a hectic day so even though i straighten my hair last night, it was wrapped up all day, and then i immediately had to get ready for an event and leave. but apparently when one of my friends had my camera, she took this pic...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Congrats on BSB. Your hair looks so healthy and your pony is great.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Apr 10, 2010)

Hey guys!  I have officially made bsl/bsb!  
I'll post pics as soon as I can.  I still have a few scraggly ends, but it's a relief getting there.  Thanks for the support and JJamiah, thank for 2010 thread!


----------



## NJoy (Apr 10, 2010)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Hey guys! I have officially made bsl/bsb!
> I'll post pics as soon as I can. I still have a few scraggly ends, but it's a relief getting there. Thanks for the support and JJamiah, thank for 2010 thread!


 
Congrats on making BSL/BSB!!!!


----------



## Ms.Christ3n (Apr 10, 2010)

Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks NJoy and Ms Christ3n!!  It feels like quite an accomplishment.  Whew.
I've come a looooooong way.  And I'm still on the journey.


----------



## Kellum (Apr 10, 2010)

Congrats ladies on making BSB/BSL


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 10, 2010)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Hey guys!  I have officially made bsl/bsb!
> I'll post pics as soon as I can.  I still have a few scraggly ends, but it's a relief getting there.  Thanks for the support and JJamiah, thank for 2010 thread!



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll congratulations on making BSB/BSL that is amazing. I know your excited, make sure if you haven't already join the MBL challenge to take this growth to the next level. THANK you for joining


----------



## miss Congeniality (Apr 10, 2010)

Last night, I put in henna. I think it had to be the worst type ever, because it was really gritty. Anyway, I also trimmed my ends. I am putting twist in right now. I will definately baby my ends from now on.


----------



## baddison (Apr 10, 2010)

miss Congeniality said:


> Last night, I put in henna. I think it had to be the worst type ever, because it was really gritty. Anyway, I also trimmed my ends. I am putting twist in right now. I will definately baby my ends from now on.


 

wow...I did my henna last night too.  sorry you had a bad experience.  which brand did you use?  I am strictly and exclusively a NUPUR HENNA gal.  Never had a problem with rinsing out...I add conditioner and amla oil and it rinses out very smooth and clean...


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 10, 2010)

bout to do a protein treatment with egg and coconut milk


----------



## guudhair (Apr 11, 2010)

Congrats to everyone who made it so far!!!...I finally got detangling under control (I think/hope) and now I can foucs on retaining length...I know I will have to get a trim that will set me back big time because I was pretty rough detangling for a while and my ends are a mess...not split, just uneven from detangling breakage...I don't plan to get a cut/trim until well after I reach my goal because I want to still have a nice length when it gets cut...still been cowashing and PSing...I may try henna this week to see if it helps me stretch longer...I'm a little over 11-weeks post now.


----------



## bryantgurls (Apr 11, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Yeah, how often do you use yours?
> 
> I bought about 5 bottles because this is my monthly staple.




I use it once a month, and I am very pleased with it. I use it like the aphogee treatment... in other words I put it in my hair and get under the dryer (no cap) until it hardens and then rinse.


----------



## Hair2Here (Apr 11, 2010)

I ran out of the Elasta QP DRP-11 Deep Moisturizing condish so I had to improvise the last two weeks.  I should have never let myself run low and by the time I figured out or remembered that I was out, the BSS was closed.  I ran up to Walmart and purchased:  Loreal's Ever Pure Deep Restoration Hair Masque, Pantene Pro V 5-minute Strengthening Mask and Neutrogena's Triple Moist Deep Recover Mask.  I mixed all three with evoo and honey.  Needless to say, I loved the results.  My hair was very, very soft.  This week, I was back at Sally's.  I purchased my usual Silk Elements Moist treatment (detangling) and ION Extremem Moist Nurturing creme.  I added the these two ingredients to the ones last week and I'm sitting under the dryer.  So here's my new regimen:

Co-wash: (weekly)
 - Mane and Tail Deep Moist (then with,)
 - Suave Naturals
DC: (weekly)
 - Neutrogena's Triple Moist Deep Recovery Mask/ Loreal's Ever Pure Deep Restoration Hair Masque/Pantene Pro V 5-minute Strengthening Mask/ evoo/honey/Silk Elements Moist treatment (detangling) and ION Extremem Moist Nurturing creme all mixed together.

I will only shampoo every three months when it's time for a length check.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Apr 11, 2010)

Today's a standard wash day. But, I'm thinking that at the start of July, I may forgo shampooing for a while and just wash with conditioner. Maybe I'll start back up once it cools down in October to see how the summer reacts to conditioner-washed hair. Just a thought.


----------



## Adaoba2012 (Apr 11, 2010)

Congrats on all the ladies who made BSL/BSB! 
I'm just checking in...I still have a sew in right now...its been about 8 weeks and I'm 14 weeks post relaxer. I'm trying to stretch my relaxer until sometime in august...atleast until 32 weeks post. Then I will do a length check. I'm hoping to be APL by then. Right now I'm past SL...it might be farfetched but I'm still hoping for BSL by december!


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 11, 2010)

Ladies can u imagine how many of us will be in the MBL/WL/HL challenges by 2011? wow it is not as far as you think we have what 8 more months to GO!!!!!!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Apr 11, 2010)

^^That's a great realization!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Apr 11, 2010)

No pics but my hair is starting to already grow back from the trim I had last month. I can tell by the amount of seconds it takes me to run my fingers through the length of my hair


----------



## taz007 (Apr 11, 2010)

Checking in.  Congrats to all of those that made BSL!!

I have been extremely lazy with my hair as I have put my hair in cornrows and wigging it! 

I have been washing my hair once every two weeks.  But ...

I have been spraying my scalp twice a day with my essential oils mix and taking Phyto Cap 'Energy vitamins for the last two months and I think that I am experiencing a growth spurt.  I will find out in 4 weeks when I do a length check.


----------



## soon2bsl (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi Ladies! I'm joining you all in the BSB/BSL 2010 Challenge. I started my HHJ in June 09 at SL. Made APL December 09. I need about 1" to 1.5" to make BSL, so I should make it by summer, then on to my next goal of MBL (hopefully by Dec. 2010.) I'm currently 9.5 months into my long term transition without the BC. I'll be checking in here more often. Keep up the good work ladies and HHG!


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Apr 12, 2010)

I am contemplating whether I should keep my hair straight for the rest of the month or hide it until later in may when I should hopefully be BSL (1 inch past BSB for me lol). By hide, I mean wearing it in its natural state


----------



## bimtheduck (Apr 12, 2010)

Still applying MT to my scalp but now I'm also applying garlic oil to my scalp before my weekly shampoo and I'm co washing at least once a week w HE HH or HH LTR. I added EVCO, tea tree oil, rosemary oil, lavender, and Jasmine oil to my DC tonight so we'll see how well that turns out when I wake up and rinse. Still PSing, I really want to make BSL by my second schduled relaxer which should be sometime around August or September.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm still hanging in there I probably won't see BSB until august, i don't know I'm trying not to length check.


----------



## Kellum (Apr 12, 2010)

Okay ladies, I am done with this Challenge. I am BSB length WOOO WHOOOO!!!!. 

Here's my update. 
http://longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=460666

http://public.fotki.com/KBAW/2010/1-year-hair-anniversary/

Now I will be focusing on getting to MBL. I will root you all on from the side lines. :blowkiss::blowkiss:


----------



## Soulberry (Apr 12, 2010)

I say CONGRATULATIONS!
At 5'9 you are a GREAT inspiration
I will be STALKING you
I'm 5'8 and i just cut my hair to shoulder length. Hope to be BSB before next year


----------



## Angelicus (Apr 12, 2010)

Well I just took a picture of my APL hair. It's still getting thicker and not longer. I actually cut my hair last week again to get it even. It looks very healthy but I miss my long hair. I made it a point to increase my protein intake and drink my egg shake daily to get my hair longer. I'll do what I can to roller set my hair once a week.

My church member, who is a cosmetology student, got a chance to see all my hair pictures. She was really amazed by my growth and told me that I will have long hair again in no time. That gave me so much hope!


----------



## NJoy (Apr 12, 2010)

Kellum said:


> Okay ladies, I am done with this Challenge. I am BSB length WOOO WHOOOO!!!!.
> 
> Here's my update.
> http://longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=460666
> ...


 
Look at that gorgeous head of hair!  Congratulations, Kellum!! :reddancer::reddancer::reddancer::reddancer:


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Apr 12, 2010)

Congrats, Kellum!


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 12, 2010)

Kellum said:


> Okay ladies, I am done with this Challenge. I am BSB length WOOO WHOOOO!!!!.
> 
> Here's my update.
> http://longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=460666
> ...


 




Congratulations, Your hair is lovely!


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 12, 2010)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Hey guys! I have officially made bsl/bsb!
> I'll post pics as soon as I can. I still have a few scraggly ends, but it's a relief getting there. Thanks for the support and JJamiah, thank for 2010 thread!


 



Congratulations! Can't wait to see pics.!


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Apr 12, 2010)

soooooo i'm failing at my PERSONAL hyh challenge...how pathetic is that? i told myself i'd take a two-week break for a blowout, and that turned into 4 weeks so fast. i've been cowashing, and feeling the water on my scalp took me back to the past two summers, where that is all i did -- cowash and WNG. 

but no more -- i bought some deep wave hair from the BSS this past weekend (shame, i was supposed to JUST be getting a pack of hair for senegalese twists) and i will attempt to install it myself this tuesday, which will be exactly 2 months till the end of my challenge. my cousin will braid my hair using a pattern i found on BHM and i will sew it on with the help of some youtube videos. i will leave out a horseshoe and my perimeter, since i am NOT willing to attempt a closure...hopefully this will last me a month (more, if i am lucky) and in that time i can get my $$ for my bobraz, which will be my summer install, together. since i'll have to straighten my leave-out, i'll just rollerset it and flat iron the roots and wash it every 2 weeks....hopefully that means i will only be putting heat on it twice. after this deep wave comes out, i'll slap in some senegalese twists till my 2-year in june....then i will install the bobraz once i do my length checks and swang my hair and such. i'll be crossing my fingers for BSL!


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 12, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I am bunning today, I am using a clip in bun, putting my hair underneath and protecting my ends,  I am wearing a headband and it is cute.
> 
> I got my 4 hairpieces yesterday Hairsisters cancelled one of them so it is no longer 5.
> 
> ...




* AND I AM SO CLAIMING IT TODAY!  (PICS won't be until June, unless I can get to a camera sooner)
I had the hubby last night do the check for me  his job in all this and I have reached BSB/BSL I am so Excited, but honestly can I be honest, It still looks short! *


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Apr 12, 2010)

wahoo congrats to bronzebombshell and jjamiah!! you give me major hope  how do you feel? my tummy would be having butterflies non stop lol

I am in 2 french braids at the moment, i'll redo them with every co-wash/wash until i get bored.


----------



## discodumpling (Apr 12, 2010)

Congrats to those who have made it since my last check in! 

The great shed of 2010 is slowly waning with each wash. My hair line has suffred greatly imho...but it's already back on the grow so it's all good. Right now i'm twisted & would like to keep it so till the 23rd of this month when i'll roller set & saran wrap for my b'day celebration. 

My hair is growing longer but i've lost some much needed thickness ( like I could afford to lose any!) I've been using high end products (Alter Ego , Kuz) and my hair is so full of moisture that i'm only moisturizing every 3-4 days! I remain excited for my year end length check!


----------



## NJoy (Apr 12, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> * AND I AM SO CLAIMING IT TODAY!  (PICS won't be until June, unless I can get to a camera sooner)*
> *I had the hubby last night do the check for me  his job in all this and I have reached BSB/BSL I am so Excited, but honestly can I be honest, It still looks short! *


 
Wow!  CONGRATULATIONS JJAMIAH!!!    Sorry you're suffering from a lil hairnorexia but still, GOOD FOR YOU, girl!  Next stop, MBL!


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 12, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Wow!  CONGRATULATIONS JJAMIAH!!!    Sorry you're suffering from a lil hairnorexia but still, GOOD FOR YOU, girl!  Next stop, MBL!




Thanks Hopefully when I get to that stop I won't feel like it is so short! 
I guess like one of the other sisters said, anything past our shoulders you can't see so it appears short still! I told my hubby must be the garden work I did this weekend!


----------



## Janet' (Apr 12, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> * AND I AM SO CLAIMING IT TODAY!  (PICS won't be until June, unless I can get to a camera sooner)
> I had the hubby last night do the check for me  his job in all this and I have reached BSB/BSL I am so Excited, but honestly can I be honest, It still looks short! :look:*



You are too funny! I'll bet that it's SUPER LONG and gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## isawstars (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm not sure if it's possible to reach BSL by December 2010, but I'm sure as heck gonna try!


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 12, 2010)

Janet' said:


> You are too funny! I'll bet that it's SUPER LONG and gorgeous! Congratulations!



Thanks Janet 



isawstars said:


> I'm not sure if it's possible to reach BSL by December 2010, but I'm sure as heck gonna try!



Girl Stop right there. Keep up all the good things you use in your hair and don't snip snip and you'll be fine.

I am on a tight one with MBL I have to grow all inches and not cut to much! So perplexederplexed we both have to keep our fingers crossed!

Also Ladies I think I am going to go for WL next year December 2011! I think that will be my Ultimate goal now! I think that is long enough without interfering with potty duty!


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 12, 2010)

For the summer I am going to rock a nice Afro Puff Phony pony and Afro Updo 

I think that looks nice on me. I will not put gel on my hair maybe a little designer touch around the edges to keep it from blowing away like my hair likes to! I want to keep it nice looking without to much product and heat!


----------



## NJoy (Apr 12, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Thanks Janet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kellum (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks for the congrats ladies. 

JJmiah, congrats on making BSB/BSL. Feels good doesn't it.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Apr 12, 2010)

Yay Ladies!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 12, 2010)

Kellum said:


> Thanks for the congrats ladies.
> 
> JJmiah, congrats on making BSB/BSL. Feels good doesn't it.


----------



## baddison (Apr 12, 2010)

Gosh, i'm so jealous.....Congrats to all who have made it!  Take a bow


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Apr 12, 2010)

Sapphire_chic said:


> I am in 2 french braids at the moment, i'll redo them with every co-wash/wash until i get bored.


i am doing that too....with all this cowashing, i do a WNG for the first day, then that night i put in two french braids, then do a twistout puff or bun the next day. repeat until i cowash again...

you ladies are making me so anxious to reach my goals. i wanna have a happy post like that!!!


----------



## Vanity1 (Apr 12, 2010)

I just want to update:
I am doing a length check at the beginning of May. Havent relaxed since nearly the end of January. I have recently decided to transition. I am very excited about my length check, can't wait to get my blow out!


----------



## Kellum (Apr 12, 2010)

lilsparkle825 said:


> i am doing that too....with all this cowashing, i do a WNG for the first day, then that night i put in two french braids, then do a twistout puff or bun the next day. repeat until i cowash again...
> 
> you ladies are making me so anxious to reach my goals. i wanna have a happy post like that!!!



You don't have far to go before you are BSB/BSL length. Judging from your siggy pic. You will be there in no time. I would say at least before the summer.


----------



## TheNewFine (Apr 12, 2010)

guudhair said:


> Congrats to everyone who made it so far!!!...*I finally got detangling under control *(I think/hope) and now I can foucs on retaining length...I know I will have to get a trim that will set me back big time because I was pretty rough detangling for a while and my ends are a mess...not split, just uneven from detangling breakage...I don't plan to get a cut/trim until well after I reach my goal because I want to still have a nice length when it gets cut...still been cowashing and PSing...I may try henna this week to see if it helps me stretch longer...I'm a little over 11-weeks post now.


 
What are you using to detangle? That is the bane of my existence right now


----------



## Reecie (Apr 14, 2010)

*Congrats Kellum and JJamaiah!!!* *You guys better drop in time-to-time for motivation!!*


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 14, 2010)

Reecie said:


> *Congrats Kellum and JJamaiah!!!* *You guys better drop in time-to-time for motivation!!*



Thanks REECIE  I am going to still stay here a little be nosey LOL! Encourage and enjoy watching you ladies make your goals


----------



## Iamhim (Apr 14, 2010)

Is it too late for me to join this challenge? I hope to make BSL by Dec 2010.

Here are my photos (sorry they are kind of big!!!):

February 2009







January 2010, after a 2inch trim. 






April 2010






I plan to keep it simple, wash and detangle twice a week. Lately I've been wearing wash n go's, using HEHH as a leave in. I always do a hot oil treatment the night before I wash my hair, and a DC once a month. I don't plan to straighten my hair again until July, and then again in December. With no trims until December (maybe).


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 14, 2010)

UR HAIR IS BEAUTIFUL healthy and shiny and WOW! U go girl, nice nice nice nice nice! I am loving all pics. 

Oh yeah, WElcome to BSB/BSL Challenge of 2010 



DonyaleK said:


> Is it too late for me to join this challenge? I hope to make BSL by Dec 2010.
> 
> Here are my photos (sorry they are kind of big!!!):
> 
> ...


----------



## Iamhim (Apr 14, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> UR HAIR IS BEAUTIFUL healthy and shiny and WOW! U go girl, nice nice nice nice nice! I am loving all pics.
> 
> Oh yeah, WElcome to BSB/BSL Challenge of 2010


 

Thank you for the compliments and warm welcome!!  I'm anxious to see if I can really grow my hair to BSL by December. In the past, I've been very scissor happy...getting trims when I don't really need them. I did a BC in Feb 2009 and I am still recovering!


----------



## Ms.Christ3n (Apr 14, 2010)

Donyalek....your hair is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!


----------



## isawstars (Apr 14, 2010)

Ms.Christ3n said:


> Donyalek....your hair is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!



co signing!!

look at that shine!  i love the way it's cut too.


----------



## Kellum (Apr 14, 2010)

baddison said:


> Gosh, i'm so jealous.....Congrats to all who have made it!  Take a bow


Thanks, 



Reecie said:


> *Congrats Kellum and JJamaiah!!!* *You guys better drop in time-to-time for motivation!!*



I'm not going anywhere. I'm here for motivation. You can do it!!



DonyaleK said:


> Is it too late for me to join this challenge? I hope to make BSL by Dec 2010.
> 
> Here are my photos (sorry they are kind of big!!!):
> 
> ...



Your hair is beautiful. You will definitely make it by December if not before. Welcome to the challenge.


----------



## Sondice (Apr 15, 2010)

Well I have an update, I did a length check about 1 week ago, Ive made progress with the weekly DC's and 100% bunning, but I just realized that BSL on me is practically where MBL is on me (give or take an inch). I have a really long back, so I def wont be making BSL by June, my goal is to make BSL/MBL by Dec. Nothing has changed in my reggie, just the same ol dame ol, wash and dc weekly, protein spray leave in, bunning, and vitamins. Very simple, little to no manipulation, I only comb my hair once a week when Im washing. I am relaxing next month, that will put me at 16 weeks post. This is def my longest stretch ever. So far so good, no major problems.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Apr 15, 2010)

updated length shot:  




I am BSL/BSB. I wear my bra REALLY low. But I am still in this because I want to be full BSB by the end of the year and my hair has a lot of layers


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 15, 2010)

Congratulations!  YEAH!




Black Hoya Chick said:


> updated length shot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 15, 2010)

Ladies I am so Happy there are a lot of Growth going on this spring,


----------



## loulou82 (Apr 15, 2010)

Your hair is gorgeous! Why have you been hiding your hair from us. You've been on here since 2008. lol.




DonyaleK said:


> Is it too late for me to join this challenge? I hope to make BSL by Dec 2010.
> 
> Here are my photos (sorry they are kind of big!!!):
> 
> ...


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks Sapphire, it actually feels great.   It seems like it took soooo long!

I just love the way my hair feels on my back and down my arms.  I'd forgotten what it felt like. 

It's like having a protective shield.  

I'm working on *full* bsl/bsb, as I make my way to mbl - but in the meantime, I'm thanking God for the progress. 





Sapphire_chic said:


> wahoo congrats to bronzebombshell and jjamiah!! you give me major hope  how do you feel? my tummy would be having butterflies non stop lol
> 
> I am in 2 french braids at the moment, i'll redo them with every co-wash/wash until i get bored.


----------



## Iamhim (Apr 15, 2010)

loulou82 said:


> Your hair is gorgeous! Why have you been hiding your hair from us. You've been on here since 2008. lol.




Thanks everyone. 

Well......I've been a lurker for a loooooong time. LOL. I've definitely learned a lot on this board and now I want to take my hair care to the next level.


----------



## The Princess (Apr 15, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> * AND I AM SO CLAIMING IT TODAY!  (PICS won't be until June, unless I can get to a camera sooner)*
> *I had the hubby last night do the check for me  his job in all this and I have reached BSB/BSL I am so Excited, but honestly can I be honest, It still looks short! *


 

Congrats JJamiah, Im so happy for you. Can't wait to see pics. I knew you was BSL a while ago.


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 15, 2010)

The Princess said:


> Congrats JJamiah, Im so happy for you. Can't wait to see pics. I knew you was BSL a while ago.




thanks, I was brascrap! LOL NOw that I washed and blow dried and it is a little past I feel right claiming it. It seems so short though,  

I am definitely going to update the pics but I am waiting until June. I am getting my relaxer and trim then as well


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 15, 2010)

Black Hoya Chick said:


> updated length shot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You'll def. make it.







DonyaleK said:


> Is it too late for me to join this challenge? I hope to make BSL by Dec 2010.
> 
> Here are my photos (sorry they are kind of big!!!):
> 
> ...


 


Welcome, your hair is gorgeous!!





JJamiah said:


> * AND I AM SO CLAIMING IT TODAY!  (PICS won't be until June, unless I can get to a camera sooner)*
> *I had the hubby last night do the check for me  his job in all this and I have reached BSB/BSL I am so Excited, but honestly can I be honest, It still looks short! *


 




Congratulations!!! I know it's beautiful. Can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## NJoy (Apr 16, 2010)

I was going to wait until I get my touch up next month to claim BSL but, I think I'm gonna go 'head and claim it now. I'm posting some quick pics but, check out my siggy to see the difference from last month.  I'm trippin! I'm sure that if I straightened my roots, I'm full bsl. The is the longest my hair has EVER been. 

Moving on to mbl. I'm SO excited. I didn't think I'd feel any difference but the difference between last month and this month makes me want to . This thing is really going down. 

Act like you don't notice that I'm trying to cover my back flab with the text boxes. I've just joined a fitness challenge. 
.


----------



## Angelicus (Apr 16, 2010)

You ladies rock. You all have so much hair.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 16, 2010)

NJoy said:


> I was going to wait until I get my touch up next month to claim BSL but, I think I'm gonna go 'head and claim it now. I'm posting some quick pics but, check out my siggy to see the difference from last month.  I'm trippin! I'm sure that if I straightened my roots, I'm full bsl. The is the longest my hair has EVER been.
> 
> Moving on to mbl. I'm SO excited. I didn't think I'd feel any difference but the difference between last month and this month makes me want to . This thing is really going down.
> 
> ...


 






Congratulations!! OMG your has taken off! It's growing super fast. Next stop MBL!!!


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Apr 16, 2010)

I am really looking forward to my next length check, it has taken a very long time but I finally have gotton a handle on breakage and so am retaining more length..thank you henna and aphogee 2 min lol


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 16, 2010)

NJoy said:


> I was going to wait until I get my touch up next month to claim BSL but, I think I'm gonna go 'head and claim it now. I'm posting some quick pics but, check out my siggy to see the difference from last month.  I'm trippin! I'm sure that if I straightened my roots, I'm full bsl. The is the longest my hair has EVER been.
> 
> Moving on to mbl. I'm SO excited. I didn't think I'd feel any difference but the difference between last month and this month makes me want to . This thing is really going down.
> 
> ...




CONGRATULATIONS NJOY!!!!


----------



## grow (Apr 16, 2010)

oooopps, here i was ranting and raving about NJoy's growth and Kellum, JJmaiah, and Br.mshell hitting BSL and i just discovered i posted it on the wrong thread! LOL!

like i said on that thread (MBL), i'm subscribed to over 50 threads and sometimes it's easy to get lost in it all, so i will say it again, and say it loud:

*CONGRATULATIONS LADIES ON HITTING THAT BELOVED BSL GOAL ON THE MARK!!!*NJoy, are you going to post your reggie here? just to think of how much your hair has grown in just one single month gives me goose bumps!!!
*WOW!*i'm so proud of you and KNOW how hard you've been working to make it to BSL! MBL is just a hop, skip and a jump away, you'll be there in a hot minute at the rate you're going!
*CLAIM IT BABY, CLAIM IT!!! *


----------



## NJoy (Apr 16, 2010)

grow said:


> oooopps, here i was ranting and raving about NJoy's growth and Kellum, JJmaiah, and Br.mshell hitting BSL and i just discovered i posted it on the wrong thread! LOL!
> 
> like i said on that thread (MBL), i'm subscribed to over 50 threads and sometimes it's easy to get lost in it all, so i will say it again, and say it loud:
> 
> ...



You are a cheerleader like no other. Thanks! I PM'd you my reggie and copied it to my blog for anyone to see.  I hope this is indicative of what the warmer months will bring.  If so, I say bring it on!


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 16, 2010)

Sapphire_chic said:


> I am really looking forward to my next length check, it has taken a very long time but I finally have gotton a handle on breakage and so am retaining more length..thank you henna and aphogee 2 min lol



APHOGEE 2 minute is a god send, I don't know what I would do if they stopped making it.


----------



## Maracujá (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm starting to doubt I'll reach BSL by the end of the year.


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 16, 2010)

Maracujá said:


> I'm starting to doubt I'll reach BSL by the end of the year.




No no no, none of that talk, we have plenty more of the year to go, no giving up.

are you having any trouble any of us can help you with?


----------



## Maracujá (Apr 16, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> are you having any trouble any of us can help you with?



See through ends on the right side of my hair.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Apr 16, 2010)

all natural now!!!! Full BSB is coming, I can FEEL it!


----------



## taz007 (Apr 16, 2010)

NJoy said:


> I was going to wait until I get my touch up next month to claim BSL but, I think I'm gonna go 'head and claim it now. I'm posting some quick pics but, check out my siggy to see the difference from last month.  I'm trippin! I'm sure that if I straightened my roots, I'm full bsl. The is the longest my hair has EVER been.
> .




Congratulations, NJoy!!!  Fabulous progress!!!


----------



## The Princess (Apr 17, 2010)

isawstars said:


> I'm not sure if it's possible to reach BSL by December 2010, but I'm sure as heck gonna try!


 
I don't see why you won't make BSL and it is possible. 




JJamiah said:


> For the summer I am going to rock a nice Afro Puff Phony pony and Afro Updo
> 
> I think that looks nice on me. I will not put gel on my hair maybe a little designer touch around the edges to keep it from blowing away like my hair likes to! I want to keep it nice looking without to much product and heat!


 
OMGosh I so agree with this. When I go to the salon, I try to hang on to the fullness and lightness, I don't want to add anything to it, cause I know it going to weight it down. I also just have my beautican just to blowdry it straight as possible, it leave the fullness. I really like it. 



DonyaleK said:


> Is it too late for me to join this challenge? I hope to make BSL by Dec 2010.
> 
> Here are my photos (sorry they are kind of big!!!):
> 
> ...


 
WoW you hair is beautiful. Your reggie is really working for you. Keep it up. Its very full and thick as well. 



Sapphire_chic said:


> I am really looking forward to my next length check, it has taken a very long time but I finally have gotton a handle on breakage and so am retaining more length..thank you henna and aphogee 2 min lol


 
I know the feeling, breakage is not cool espicially when you trying to reach your goal. Every loss piece is like stab in the back.


----------



## The Princess (Apr 17, 2010)

CONGRATS to the Ladies who have reached BSL. Great motivation for us, who are striving to get there. 

Well I got another trim, I know im tripping, but I really needed it and my breakage stopped to, so my ends were just bad.  Im good now. I been very lazy with my hair, so I need to get back on my game. Start back Co washing 2 times a week. I can't afford no more trims this year. 

I also measured my hair, I have 2-3 inches before im BSL. Hopefully I can reach that by DEC.

I know some people think different, but I looked at my hair in the mirror which is a little past APL and I consider it long. Im happy with it and I know I will be even happier with BSL. (Im 5'4) APL was the biggest hurdle for me.


----------



## grow (Apr 19, 2010)

thanks The Princess! APL is seeming like my biggest hurdle TOO!!!

some people might think "what are you doing on this thread if you're not even APL yet"?

well, what can i say...

i'm maybe an inch to an inch and a half from APL and yep, i'm already measuring how many inches i've got to go until i get to BSL! (from APL to BSL is 4 inches on me.)

i really need to just be happy with what i've already attained because this is the LONGEST MY HAIR HAS EVER BEEN! i'll get there when i get there...


----------



## NJoy (Apr 19, 2010)

grow said:


> thanks The Princess! APL is seeming like my biggest hurdle TOO!!!
> 
> some people might think "what are you doing on this thread if you're not even APL yet"?
> 
> ...


 
I know what you mean with the "longest you've ever been" thing. I'm there too and anything and everything is a new milestone to celebrate!


----------



## discodumpling (Apr 19, 2010)

This is my 2nd week with this set of twists. I'm contemplating a twist out for tomorrow and then a wash & DC on Wednesday.


----------



## baddison (Apr 19, 2010)

grow said:


> thanks The Princess! APL is seeming like my biggest hurdle TOO!!!
> 
> some people might think "what are you doing on this thread if you're not even APL yet"?
> 
> ...


 
Yup! I can relate to that!  This is the longest my hair has been in my entire life... and I can't wait to be BSL.  My "nay-sayers" have been comin' around asking questions.  Maybe they're finally starting to believe that we can grow long, healthy, black hair.


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 19, 2010)

The Princess said:


> CONGRATS to the Ladies who have reached BSL. Great motivation for us, who are striving to get there.
> 
> Well I got another trim, I know im tripping, but I really needed it and my breakage stopped to, so my ends were just bad.  Im good now. I been very lazy with my hair, so I need to get back on my game. Start back Co washing 2 times a week. I can't afford no more trims this year.
> 
> ...



ORIGHT The Princess hand over those scissors, your making BSL this year no more cutting. (holds out her hands---->  no more cutting) I am glad the breakage ceased! I know how frustrating that can be. 



grow said:


> thanks The Princess! APL is seeming like my biggest hurdle TOO!!!
> 
> some people might think "what are you doing on this thread if you're not even APL yet"?
> 
> ...



I am glad you joined the BSB/BSL challenge. Many people go through more than one length in a year. So it is not impossible at all. I joined the BSL and MBL challenge. I thought MBL was a fetch but I joined anyway. It can be done. 



NJoy said:


> I know what you mean with the "longest you've ever been" thing. I'm there too and anything and everything is a new milestone to celebrate!



Your right every new milestone is a reason to celebrate.


----------



## Shadiyah (Apr 21, 2010)

I am back to using my mega tek to try and get a boost in hair growth. I am also co washing every day now. I will be using my mixed chicks this week.


----------



## Kellum (Apr 22, 2010)

Yay, congrats NJoy on making BSB/BSL


----------



## NJoy (Apr 22, 2010)

Shadiyah said:


> I am back to using my mega tek to try and get a boost in hair growth. I am also co washing every day now. *I will be using my mixed chicks this week.*


What's that, Shadiyah?




Kellum said:


> Yay, congrats NJoy on making BSB/BSL


Thanks Kellum. Trying to hang with you, mama!


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 22, 2010)

The Princess said:


> CONGRATS to the Ladies who have reached BSL. Great motivation for us, who are striving to get there.
> 
> Well I got another trim, I know im tripping, but I really needed it and my breakage stopped to, so my ends were just bad. Im good now. I been very lazy with my hair, so I need to get back on my game. Start back Co washing 2 times a week. I can't afford no more trims this year.
> 
> ...


 





I feel you. I just did a major trim tonight, 2 to 3 inches in some area. I have to get these split ends under control. I just trimmed in Feb. I think my hair is officially tired of the bun.


----------



## grow (Apr 22, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> I feel you. I just did a major trim tonight, 2 to 3 inches in some area. I have to get these split ends under control. I just trimmed in Feb. I think my hair is officially tired of the bun.


 
hi *Flowinlocks!*
i'm so sad to hear you trimmed so much! however, having hair that is healthy is much better than long, but scraggily hair, imho.
now you've got a fresh new start!
but the part about your hair being "officially tired of the bun" i don't quite understand.

how long had you bunned?
HOW did you bun? 
what did you put in your hair before you bunned?

i know many ladies have had alot of success with bunning, so i'm thinking it must be something with the technique, rather than the actual practice of bunning.


----------



## Aviah (Apr 22, 2010)

I am like 2 seconds away from BSB but it doesn't feel like it because its only the back layer in a V shape
Even after the back touches, I will still go for full BSB, that may not happen till 2011 though...


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Apr 22, 2010)

I had to drop out of the juice challenge however my retention is still pretty good and i'm slowly inching towards full apl. I think I will straighten next in april


----------



## NorthernCalGal (Apr 24, 2010)

Well until 11am today, I was almost 40 weeks into my transition. I went to the salon and relaxed today. I'm feeling okay about my decision. Between work and family obligations, I just didn't have the time my transitioning hair needed to thrive. My ends were looking straggly and thin and I was getting bad breakage in my crown. I took down my tree braids about a week ago. I went to the salon and had my hair pressed, but after a few days, I was finding my hair very unmanageable and my kitchen was just out-of-control.

With my relaxer back, I can go back to co-washing once a week and maybe more without struggling with detangling. I am attaching a pic I took after I got my hair pressed post-tree braid takedown. I think I was just grazing BSB. I had about an inch took off today when I relaxed. I can't seem to get a decent pic, but will try again tmrw. 

I'm still hoping that someway, somehow,  I can make it to BSB by July (at least grazing again).


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi ladies just checking in, I don't have anything new to report, I'll be in braids until I do my length check in june.


----------



## grow (Apr 24, 2010)

we have until december 31st., 2010 to make this challenge at BSL, right?

i think i''ll need each and every second....

doing a length check next month after a 4 month stretch. (1st. stretch ever!)


why doesn't my hair "look" like it's grown alot after all this time?
(one does tend to expect "more" than what i used to see after just 2 months)

i really hope it's just the ng "pulling my hair up".........!erplexed

if not, i might just have to bow out of this challenge.


----------



## beans4reezy (Apr 24, 2010)

grow said:


> we have until december 31st., 2010 to make this challenge at BSL, right?
> 
> i think i''ll need each and every second....
> 
> ...


 
Grow, don't give up. I really believe you will see a difference length wise after your stretch ends. Shrinkage is a beast and yes, at this point that ng is over powering your relaxed ends.


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Apr 24, 2010)

Maracujá said:


> I'm starting to doubt I'll reach BSL by the end of the year.



Even with a trim it looks to me like you will defo make it this year 

It's been exactly a month since I last straightened my hair and I was 4.5 inches from bsl and for some reason I was feeling all antsy about length so I got my SO to measure again and now i'm 3.5 inches away!! 
I don't think i've ever gotten an inch in a month, maybe this is my summer spurt


----------



## The Princess (Apr 24, 2010)

NorthernCalGal said:


> Well until 11am today, I was almost 40 weeks into my transition. I went to the salon and relaxed today. I'm feeling okay about my decision. Between work and family obligations, I just didn't have the time my transitioning hair needed to thrive. My ends were looking straggly and thin and I was getting bad breakage in my crown. I took down my tree braids about a week ago. I went to the salon and had my hair pressed, but after a few days, I was finding my hair very unmanageable and my kitchen was just out-of-control.
> 
> With my relaxer back, I can go back to co-washing once a week and maybe more without struggling with detangling. I am attaching a pic I took after I got my hair pressed post-tree braid takedown. I think I was just grazing BSB. I had about an inch took off today when I relaxed. I can't seem to get a decent pic, but will try again tmrw.
> 
> I'm still hoping that someway, somehow, I can make it to BSB by July (at least grazing again).


 

Im sorry you had to end your transisition, howerver in a couple of months you should be there, since you just had a trim. Keep doing what you doing.


----------



## The Princess (Apr 24, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> ORIGHT The Princess hand over those scissors, your making BSL this year no more cutting. (holds out her hands---->  no more cutting) I am glad the breakage ceased! I know how frustrating that can be.
> 
> 
> I know, I know. Im done cutting for the rest of the year. BSL here I come.


----------



## The Princess (Apr 24, 2010)

Well I been doing good this week. Take it a week at a time.

I don't know if you all tried the Suave Almond and Sheabutter conditioner, but that stuff is pretty good. This my second time using it. Its very, very moisturizing, my hair felt soft and moisturize even days after I co wash with it. My hair wasn't mushy either, moisturize and strong. Suave did good with this product. 

Well I DC Thurdsay with ORS Replenish Conditioner (Old Version-my last bottle) I didn't use any heat, put it on dry hair and place two plastic caps over my head, while I did my finals for my class. Rinse it out and wet bun. So far so good. 

I also clean out my PJ stash, I had alot of stuff that was just collecting dust and some stuff was just old that expired, wouldn't dare sale it or even think about giving it away. I didn't realize how much stuff I accumulated since the beginning of the year. 

Now what I have left: 

V05 conditioner-co wash
Biologe Conditioning Balm-Deep Conditioner (this stuff is great for my hair)
Elasta QP Shampoo-Moisturizing and Strengthening Versions
Suave Conditioner-Almond Shea butter conditioner & Sleek Conditioner-great for when the hair gets unruly while stretching
2 min Kertain Aphogee-great alone or with DC

I have a few more that I have for everyday use, but this is the base of my haircare line. 

So yeah im good, just can't get lazy with my haircare anymore.


----------



## kriolagirl (Apr 24, 2010)

Hey ladies...just checking in. Congrats to everyone that's reached BSL so far!  I've been up and down lately w/ my hair. After the BKT a month ago I wore it in a curly pony for a couple weeks.  Then I got bored and got a weave to my lower back, only to have to take it out 3 days after I got it because I booked a job and they wanted my hair curly lol.  So got it blown out and flat ironed last week and a much needed trim(I was only at the salon 2 hours start to finish-BKT ROCKS!!).  Still trying to get rid of these layers and it's hard because my hair "feels" longer but then i look at pics and i'm like has it grown at all. So i don't know.  I'm in APL land and feel pretty good that I'll reach BSL this year...fingers crossed! ETA...Measured from top of head to bottom layer: 18"


----------



## The Princess (Apr 24, 2010)

kriolagirl said:


> Hey ladies...just checking in. Congrats to everyone that's reached BSL so far! I've been up and down lately w/ my hair. After the BKT a month ago I wore it in a curly pony for a couple weeks. Then I got bored and got a weave to my lower back, only to have to take it out 3 days after I got it because I booked a job and they wanted my hair curly lol. So got it blown out and flat ironed last week and a much needed trim(I was only at the salon 2 hours start to finish-BKT ROCKS!!). Still trying to get rid of these layers and it's hard because my hair "feels" longer but then i look at pics and i'm like has it grown at all. So i don't know. I'm in APL land and feel pretty good that I'll reach BSL this year...fingers crossed! ETA...Measured from top of head to bottom layer: 18"


 
Your hair is thick and full. Keep it up.


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 24, 2010)

Hello Ladies, 

For all who feel like  your not going to make it, we all have until December 31st to reach our goals. Some people reach it quicker than others but this is really not a competition it is our personal goals and we are challenging ourselves.

No giving up! U start lets finish it up. Don't doubt you'll reach it, lets figure out if we have a breakage problem and figure how to fix it and lets stop unnecessarily cutting . Otherwise we just have to let the scalp and hair do it's thing. Nada is impossible. 

But if any of you give up you've already been defeated.  

So please stay in it! I really would like you to still try to make it.

I went into the MBL challenge and knew I was pushing my luck, I am not giving up though, so what if I don't make it. I will join again next year. (I really think I might have to join next year, but I don't mind)


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 24, 2010)

Well I went through somethings in my stash I am trying to use up somethings. I have the rest of the year to complete using up some of the many conditioners I have 

I want to use up 1 more right now before I treat myself to the Banana Brulee I am so excited to pop it open.


----------



## NorthernCalGal (Apr 25, 2010)

The Princess said:


> Well I been doing good this week. Take it a week at a time.
> 
> I don't know if you all tried the Suave Almond and Sheabutter conditioner, but that stuff is pretty good. This my second time using it. Its very, very moisturizing, my hair felt soft and moisturize even days after I co wash with it. My hair wasn't mushy either, moisturize and strong. Suave did good with this product.
> 
> ...


 

The not being lazy part is so hard, but I'll have less of an excuse since this fresh relaxer will make detangling a breeze. Nothing like my recent experiences. You just reminded me I have some of the 2-min keratin in my stash. I think I will use that next weekend.  BSL and thicker hair here I come.


----------



## bimtheduck (Apr 26, 2010)

Almost 12 wks post still planning on going to 16 wks. Flat ironed my hair last weekend for my little sister's bday and then again this weekend bc my boyfriend was in town. I used CHI iron guard but I don't plan on heat styling again until I relax.


----------



## grow (Apr 26, 2010)

i had been planning to perm next month so i could do a length check for my APL by may 31st goal, but i've been convinced to stretch my perm some more.

let's hope that this low to zero manipulation, continued stretch (to the 5 month mark), and good care for my hair will help not only the APL goal, but also put me on track for this BSL goal....


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Apr 26, 2010)

I just realised my hair hates cones, it's really a shame it had to take me so many uses to realise. I would use like a serum, let my hair dry and it would feel horrible.
Same story with practically anything with cones in.

I feel guilty I gotta buy more products but at the same time i'm like yaay more products lol


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 26, 2010)

grow said:


> i had been planning to perm next month so i could do a length check for my APL by may 31st goal, but i've been convinced to stretch my perm some more.
> 
> let's hope that this low to zero manipulation, continued stretch (to the 5 month mark), and good care for my hair will help not only the APL goal, but also put me on track for this BSL goal....




Don't stretch to a point of damage to your hair or breakage. 
If 3 months is your max don't try to reach 5 months because.... 

If your doing more damage than good to your hair your defeating the purpose. If all is going well, great stretch


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 26, 2010)

I got a lot of shedding today, ILL!

I wonder what that was about, I know the norm is 50-100 but I don't usually get the norm, I get half, if that. Maybe about 10 strands, today I got the whole 50. NOt happy with that!


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 26, 2010)

I bought some soft rollers trying to get the Macherieamore beach/body waves, anyone have any luck with that?


----------



## grow (Apr 26, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Don't stretch to a point of damage to your hair or breakage.
> If 3 months is your max don't try to reach 5 months because....
> 
> If your doing more damage than good to your hair your defeating the purpose. If all is going well, great stretch


 
thanks sweetness! the ONLY time i had breakage was when i used Chi Keratin Mist and another italian protein leave-in that only had hydrolyzed wheat protein.
the only protein i have used without breakage is Mega Tek (with alot of water and oil to dilute it), so maybe i can make it and stretch a lil more, if i'm careful.



JJamiah said:


> I got a lot of shedding today, ILL!
> 
> I wonder what that was about, I know the norm is 50-100 but I don't usually get the norm, I get half, if that. Maybe about 10 strands, today I got the whole 50. NOt happy with that!


 
i know how you feel!
at this time of year, while the seasons are changing and temperatures drop from a hot sunny day to a cold chilly night, my hair feels it.

have you tried garlic? what about alot of moisture?

some shedding at this time might just be normal, so i hope it passes quickly, JJamiah!


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 26, 2010)

grow said:


> thanks sweetness! the ONLY time i had breakage was when i used Chi Keratin Mist and another italian protein leave-in that only had hydrolyzed wheat protein.
> the only protein i have used without breakage is Mega Tek (with alot of water and oil to dilute it), so maybe i can make it and stretch a lil more, if i'm careful.
> 
> 
> ...



WOW see different strokes different folks my  hair broke for 5 months from Mega Tek,   <--- this is how I looked for real.

I am going to update in a week see if it continues. 

If not Garlic is the next step


----------



## bryantgurls (Apr 27, 2010)

Hello Ladies,

Just checking in! So I flat ironed my hair and much to my surprise, I am grazing BSB. Prayerfully, I can make my goal of BSL by the end of June  The picture I took afterward is my avatar (sorry about the bad quality). Congrats, to all who have made it and keep up the good work!


----------



## Believer131 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hello Ladies,

I am new to LHCF and am just getting serious about my haircare.  I am still learning about regimens and products.  I will post my regimen once I discover it.  For now, I will try the following (based on what I read so far):

1) Pre poo, shampoo, light protein, DC once per week 
2) Co-wash at least once between shampoos
3) Moisturize daily, seal with an oil
4) Minimal heat - rollerset w/heat max 1x per week with poo
5) Air dry styles when co washing
6) Reconstructor every 2-4 weeks 

I am really just learning what to do.  I will post products soon.  I have been using NTM line for years, Emergencee, and Pantene RN line.  I use a Motions Oil Mild Relaxer but it is time to change.  I am 8-10 weeks post relaxer, trying to stretch further.  I am planning to try the Linange Shea Butter texturizer in a week or so.   I was thinking that the Linange texturizer would be comparable to a mild relaxer.  Please let me know if you have any experience with the Linange products.  I have to learn how to prevent split ends.  I currently trim every 4 weeks so I do not retain length.  I seriously neglected my hair for the past few years.  This challenge is exactly what I need to push myself to do what I have to do to retain length and see progress.  

I will post regimen products ASAP.  Please let me know if you have any suggestions on products, techniques, or anything.


----------



## The Princess (Apr 27, 2010)

bryantgurls said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Just checking in! So I flat ironed my hair and much to my surprise, I am grazing BSB. Prayerfully, I can make my goal of BSL by the end of June  The picture I took afterward is my avatar (sorry about the bad quality). Congrats, to all who have made it and keep up the good work!


 
YES your are, CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey ladies, 
Just wondering how everyone is doing! 
I used some Long Term Relationship Leave in, then applied some Argan oil on top of it and my  hair is sooooo Silky Smooth


----------



## Aviah (Apr 29, 2010)

Just about to do a set of twists. Will use up the remaining MN and keep it in hopefully  for four weeks. I should be at the BSB mark by then. Right now I'm just hovering above it! Have been for what seems like 4 months!

ETA: its only the tip of my V-shaped hair (back layer) that will touch. I should stay on this challenge till the end of the year though. By then I should have full APL and will be able to claim a fuller BSL.


----------



## lane (Apr 29, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I bought some soft rollers trying to get the Macherieamore beach/body waves, anyone have any luck with that?



It turns out very pretty. I'm sorry I don't have pictures for you to see. I used the rollers she used in her video.


----------



## Fhrizzball (May 2, 2010)

Hey lovelies. I haven't been around much but just want to post some visual updates. I flatironed my hair (total failure) but decided to do a length check. I still have to trim my ends so I know the joy will be merely fleeting but I'm wondering if this would be considered bsb at the moment? I can never get back pictures right so my torso is usually slanted or my hand is in the way so it's a work in progress. Hopefully with more hair it'll get easier...


----------



## flowinlocks (May 2, 2010)

grow said:


> hi *Flowinlocks!*
> i'm so sad to hear you trimmed so much! however, having hair that is healthy is much better than long, but scraggily hair, imho.
> now you've got a fresh new start!
> but the part about your hair being "officially tired of the bun" i don't quite understand.
> ...


* * I was making a pony then pulling the hair back thru the holder stopping at the ends to make a puff. Then pinning on my phonypony. When I wan't wearing that I was wrapping the hair around. the holder. My ends eventually grew thin from doing this and the looping method I mentioned. I know my buns were tight sometimes, but I had a ton of ng and I like smooth polished buns. While trying to stretch my relaxer, the hair broke off right at the line of demarcation. Even with extra moistur and protein. So now I'm babying my hair by wearing it up in claw clips or a simple pin up with a stick clip. My hair is doing much better.



beans4reezy said:


> Grow, don't give up. I really believe you will see a difference length wise after your stretch ends. Shrinkage is a beast and yes, at this point that ng is over powering your relaxed ends.


 




Kusare said:


> Hey lovelies. I haven't been around much but just want to post some visual updates. I flatironed my hair (total failure) but decided to do a length check. I still have to trim my ends so I know the joy will be merely fleeting but I'm wondering if this would be considered bsb at the moment? I can never get back pictures right so my torso is usually slanted or my hand is in the way so it's a work in progress. Hopefully with more hair it'll get easier...


 
It's kind of hard to tell but it looks like you are there.




kriolagirl said:


> Hey ladies...just checking in. Congrats to everyone that's reached BSL so far! I've been up and down lately w/ my hair. After the BKT a month ago I wore it in a curly pony for a couple weeks. Then I got bored and got a weave to my lower back, only to have to take it out 3 days after I got it because I booked a job and they wanted my hair curly lol. So got it blown out and flat ironed last week and a much needed trim(I was only at the salon 2 hours start to finish-BKT ROCKS!!). Still trying to get rid of these layers and it's hard because my hair "feels" longer but then i look at pics and i'm like has it grown at all. So i don't know. I'm in APL land and feel pretty good that I'll reach BSL this year...fingers crossed! ETA...Measured from top of head to bottom layer: 18"


 


Very pretty, KUTGW.


----------



## hola_lo2002 (May 2, 2010)

Man!! I know I should flat iron to see if I got some lenght after all these months but I'm too damn lazy to do it....arg.... I'll try tonight....


----------



## The Princess (May 2, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I got a lot of shedding today, ILL!
> 
> I wonder what that was about, I know the norm is 50-100 but I don't usually get the norm, I get half, if that. Maybe about 10 strands, today I got the whole 50. NOt happy with that!


 

Did you figure out why your hair was shedding and what did you do to stop it?


----------



## The Princess (May 2, 2010)

I been cowashing like crazy lately, trying to make up for lost times. 

 Im decided im going to......................wait for it..................wait for it..............wait for it.................................Flat iron or either blow dry my hair...........wait for it...........MYSELF dun dun duuunnnnnnnnnnn...


Yeah this ought to be hilarious. Well I will let you all know how this turn out. If you know me, I haven't flatiron or blowdried my hair myelf in almost 2 1/2 years, I always go to the salon for it. 

Im thinking about letting it airdry fully then using my maxiglide. Haven't decided yet.


----------



## NJoy (May 2, 2010)

The Princess said:


> I been cowashing like crazy lately, trying to make up for lost times.
> 
> Im decided im going to......................wait for it..................wait for it..............wait for it.................................Flat iron or either blow dry my hair...........wait for it...........MYSELF dun dun duuunnnnnnnnnnn...
> 
> ...


 
You can do it!!!


----------



## hola_lo2002 (May 2, 2010)

Here it goes... ok ok so my hair isn't completely straight (the roots are still a little curly) but I think I'm getting closer to BSL, well I think so.


----------



## *CherryPie* (May 3, 2010)

looks like you're already BSL/BSB to me.



hola_lo2002 said:


> Here it goes... ok ok so my hair isn't completely straight (the roots are still a little curly) but I think I'm getting closer to BSL, well I think so.


----------



## Fhrizzball (May 3, 2010)

I agree! Congrats and MBL for you now.


----------



## Soliel185 (May 3, 2010)

Here is my latest progress pic..


----------



## NJoy (May 3, 2010)

hola_lo2002 said:


> Here it goes... ok ok so my hair isn't completely straight (the roots are still a little curly) but I think I'm getting closer to BSL, well I think so.


 
Congrats!  You're sneaking up on mbl!


----------



## JJamiah (May 3, 2010)

The Princess said:


> Did you figure out why your hair was shedding and what did you do to stop it?



I just washed it with HO and used aphogee 2 minute and capped my YTC for 2 hours.  I don't know what the culprit was though


----------



## taz007 (May 3, 2010)

Update.  Here is my latest pic (my ends are damp):






I still have about 3-4 more inches until BSL


----------



## beans4reezy (May 3, 2010)

taz007 said:


> Update. Here is my latest pic (my ends are damp):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oh my goodness Taz! :wow:I would KILL for your thickness!!!


----------



## beans4reezy (May 3, 2010)

hola_lo2002 said:


> Here it goes... ok ok so my hair isn't completely straight (the roots are still a little curly) but I think I'm getting closer to BSL, well I think so.


 
I so think you are there!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## The Princess (May 3, 2010)

taz007 said:


> Update. Here is my latest pic (my ends are damp):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

WOW your hair is super thick. Whatever you doing, keep doing it.


----------



## The Princess (May 3, 2010)

hola_lo2002 said:


> Here it goes... ok ok so my hair isn't completely straight (the roots are still a little curly) but I think I'm getting closer to BSL, well I think so.


 

You might already be BSL. You also said your roots were curly. Conrats and celebrate. WooHOo


----------



## taz007 (May 3, 2010)

hola_lo2002 said:


> Here it goes... ok ok so my hair isn't completely straight (the roots are still a little curly) but I think I'm getting closer to BSL, well I think so.


Beautiful hair!  Definitely BSL!


----------



## hola_lo2002 (May 3, 2010)

Thanks y'all for your encouraging thoughts!!!! MBL is like a surreal goal to me since it took me forever to get to BSL ( Thanks to all of ur help!!! ) but I have to admit that I didn't know how to properly take care of my hair back then.... We shall see my friends, we shall see...


----------



## JJamiah (May 7, 2010)

I have to get my hair done professionally in about 4 to 5 weeks. Will be time for my relaxer, cut, color and deep conditioner.  

I get real happy around this time


----------



## flowinlocks (May 7, 2010)

hola_lo2002 said:


> Here it goes... ok ok so my hair isn't completely straight (the roots are still a little curly) but I think I'm getting closer to BSL, well I think so.


 


Cosigning with everyone that says you look BSL now. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Katherina (May 7, 2010)

seeing others' length progress makes me want to straighten & do a length check too! 7 more weeks til July!


----------



## soon2bsl (May 7, 2010)

I made BSB about a month ago, and now seems like I'm grazing BSL. I noticed last week when I did a rollerset/saran wrap before getting my crochets. My roots didn't get fully straight because I'm 10.5 months post. It's probably a little longer if I flat ironed, but haven't used direct heat since my last relaxer in June.  I don't really want to claim it until I get atleast another 1/2 inch or so. Let me know what you ladies think.


----------



## The Princess (May 8, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I have to get my hair done professionally in about 4 to 5 weeks. Will be time for my relaxer, cut, color and deep conditioner.
> 
> I get real happy around this time


 

I will be getting a relaxer in another 3-4 weeks too. This summer heat is not playing, also im exercising more too. I can't wait either. I just want to be able to feel my scalp again.


After my run today, Im going in to get my hair deep conditioned and blowdried straight. Maybe one day I will blowdry/flatiron my hair myself. This extra exercising have me to done for the day. I just want to be pampered and relax, I also picked up two classes this semester, and working. Yeah Im tired.


----------



## beans4reezy (May 8, 2010)

soon2bsl said:


> I made BSB about a month ago, and now seems like I'm grazing BSL. I noticed last week when I did a rollerset/saran wrap before getting my crochets. My roots didn't get fully straight because I'm 10.5 months post. It's probably a little longer if I flat ironed, but haven't used direct heat since my last relaxer in June. I don't really want to claim it until I get atleast another 1/2 inch or so. Let me know what you ladies think.


 
Congratulations! You are def. grazing. Once you relax, you will be firmly there.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (May 8, 2010)

i am probably about an inch or so away. end of june hopefully i will be touching it


----------



## soon2bsl (May 8, 2010)

beans4reezy said:


> Congratulations! You are def. grazing. Once you relax, you will be firmly there.


 
Thanks beans4reezy! I'm actually doing a long term transition, so at some point this year I'll flat iron to see my true length. I don't plan on using direct heat much, so I probably won't flat iron until Thanksgiving. My goal is BSL by my 1 year HHJ anniversary in June, which I'm sure I'll really be there by then. Hoping to be grazing MBL by the end of the year.


----------



## simplyconfident (May 8, 2010)

Although I joined this challenge in January, I feel like I'm more legit since I've now achieved APL.

Here is my current length. BSL would be past the number 7 on me.....I'm a very slow grower, but I think without any set backs I could get here by
 Dec 2010 or early 2011.......


----------



## flowinlocks (May 8, 2010)

simplyconfident said:


> Although I joined this challenge in January, I feel like I'm more legit since I've now achieved APL.
> 
> Here is my current length. BSL would be past the number 7 on me.....I'm a very slow grower, but I think without any set backs I could get here by
> Dec 2010 or early 2011.......


 

Beautiful hair, You'll make it this year.



Black Hoya Chick said:


> i am probably about an inch or so away. end of june hopefully i will be touching it


 

You're really close. I love the pics. of your natural hair.




soon2bsl said:


> I made BSB about a month ago, and now seems like I'm grazing BSL. I noticed last week when I did a rollerset/saran wrap before getting my crochets. My roots didn't get fully straight because I'm 10.5 months post. It's probably a little longer if I flat ironed, but haven't used direct heat since my last relaxer in June. I don't really want to claim it until I get atleast another 1/2 inch or so. Let me know what you ladies think.


 


Cosigning with  beans4reezy, you are grazing, so you should def. be there when you relax. Congratulations!!!


----------



## WyrdWay (May 8, 2010)

I haven't been checking in  but I straightened my hair a few days ago, and I'm about 2.5 inches away from being past my bra strap. I've got about 3/4ths of an inch on my bra strap now when stretched. Hopefully I'll make it but the end of the year. I've been washing with hair one and leaving in a little of it was aussi moist, and bunning... untill I flat ironed it the other day, now oiling and bunning. Oh, and I've been juicing!!! My hair is so happy right now...

And I henna-ed my green/blue ends so now they a brown, and not splitting as much


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (May 8, 2010)

Just got my May relaxer (my 2 of 3 this year). My stylist lightly trimmed it. It looks pretty good. It's bsb. I'm hoping I can be bsl by the end of December. My next relaxer is in September.

I'll post a pic soon!


----------



## Angelicus (May 8, 2010)

Checking in:
I really think the back of my hair is finally making progress. I think if I keep it simple I'll reach my goal of BSL by the end of the year. I will take progress shots in July.


----------



## JJamiah (May 8, 2010)

Hang in there ladies we have 7 more months to go 

That is a lot of time still left to get those inches.


----------



## Sapphire_chic (May 9, 2010)

I have a length update in my fotki. the nape of my hair is edging on bsb But I doubt the rest of my hair has even made full apl, I have a long way to go.


----------



## JJamiah (May 9, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Beautiful hair, You'll make it this year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Flowinlocks for keeping the ladies inspired and the princess thanks ladies, I am peaking in a few times a week.

Ladies as I said before we have a more than half a year left, lets get our retention game on and maintain the rest of those inches we have left 

Ladies that have fotkis in their siggys I have been looking and I like what I C!!!!! ^^^^^^


----------



## The Princess (May 9, 2010)

Angelicus said:


> Checking in:
> I really think the back of my hair is finally making progress. I think if I keep it simple I'll reach my goal of BSL by the end of the year. I will take progress shots in July.


 
Is that your hair in the avatar, very beautiful and so full of volume. Yes if you keep it simple you will make it. Just forget about it.


----------



## The Princess (May 9, 2010)

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> Just got my May relaxer (my 2 of 3 this year). My stylist lightly trimmed it. It looks pretty good. It's bsb. I'm hoping I can be bsl by the end of December. My next relaxer is in September.
> 
> I'll post a pic soon!


 


Don't stand us up. You know we be anxious up in here.


----------



## The Princess (May 9, 2010)

WyrdWay said:


> I haven't been checking in  but I straightened my hair a few days ago, and I'm about 2.5 inches away from being past my bra strap. I've got about 3/4ths of an inch on my bra strap now when stretched. Hopefully I'll make it but the end of the year. I've been washing with hair one and leaving in a little of it was aussi moist, and bunning... untill I flat ironed it the other day, now oiling and bunning. Oh, and I've been juicing!!! My hair is so happy right now...
> 
> And I henna-ed my green/blue ends so now they a brown, and not splitting as much


 

It sounds like, you are there and your regiment is very effective. Keep it up. Also method to use, to stop the ends from splitting/breaking is a blessing. Way to Go!


----------



## The Princess (May 9, 2010)

simplyconfident said:


> Although I joined this challenge in January, I feel like I'm more legit since I've now achieved APL.
> 
> Here is my current length. BSL would be past the number 7 on me.....I'm a very slow grower, but I think without any set backs I could get here by
> Dec 2010 or early 2011.......


 

You will most definately be BSL at the end of the year.

Sometimes I think im a slow grower as well. Cause it take me to the end of the year, for all my goals to be met-SL, APL and BSL. But its no race you will get there.


----------



## Adaoba2012 (May 10, 2010)

Checking in..

I relaxed my hair yesterday after an 18 week stretch with Silk Elements Mild I haven't taken any pictures yet but as soon as I update my fotki I will post again. My sister took 1 picture today and I'm grazing APL. I kinda think BSL this year is a stretch but I'm still shooting for it. I'm 5'9" with a long neck though


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (May 10, 2010)

The Princess said:


> Don't stand us up. You know we be anxious up in here.



It's the last pic of my siggy!!


----------



## discodumpling (May 10, 2010)

Congrats to all who have made BSL since my last checkin! I 'm pushing my low mani regi to the limits keeping twists in for 10-15 days then wearing a twist out for 3-4 before washing & combing i'm at the end of a cycle & will be washing on Friday. Still wishing & hoping for BSL by Xmas. 
I've been DCing with lots of good stuff & my shedding is lessening. Like everyone else i've added Roux PC to my regi & it has made ALL the difference. I use it weekly. It has made my hair more receptive to the highend (to me LOL!) DC's that my hair seems to be loving right now like Alter Ego, & Kuz.


----------



## Shadiyah (May 13, 2010)

ok ladies I just had my hubby measure my hair and I have like 6.25 inches before I get to APL so not sure if I will make it but I am going to keep trying.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 13, 2010)

d e l e t e d


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (May 13, 2010)

Hi Ladies!

I haven't checked in for a good month.  I'm still hanging in there.  I haven't straightened my hair out in months.  I think I'm going to straighten it this weekend though.  The kidlet and I are heading to Disney next week.  It might be a little easier to handle straight.

I'll sneak a peak at my length check and see where I am.


----------



## aa9746 (May 14, 2010)

One more inch to go before I can claim BSL!


----------



## loulou82 (May 15, 2010)

Checking in... I measured my leave out hair (near my bangs) and it's 12.5 inches long but my hair grows at different rates depending on the area. I need my nape to be 15 inches long for BSL. I'll do a proper length check in late June when I take my weave out.

Time to step up my water intake and pop my multi V and biotin.

ETA: Congrats to those knocking out BSL!


----------



## beans4reezy (May 15, 2010)

aa9746 said:


> One more inch to go before I can claim BSL!


 
Congrats girl! Your progress has been steady!


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (May 15, 2010)

this last inch seems like it will take forever lol


----------



## abcd09 (May 15, 2010)

hello. 

I'm going for a healthy bsl by december. I'm not to faraway,but it's a pain to get to since my hair likes splitting all the time.

my regimen is

dc 2x a week with humecto and jojoba
clarify once or twice a month
moisturize twice a day with jc nourish and shine, jojoba, and seal with castor oil.
protein treatments with mendex once a week

all treatments done with heat. 

airdry in braids and wear up.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (May 15, 2010)

Checking in -- I'm rocking senegalese twists right now, hoping to be able to keep them in until my two-year in June. I'm not doing ANYTHING to maintain them, except maybe spraying them once a week with some braid spray. I really hope I'm one of these ladies claiming BSL in a few weeks!


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (May 15, 2010)

so it sucks because i wanted to hide my hair under a satin scarf and hat for a while, but my job won't allow me to wear hats. le-sigh. so i guess bunning and ponytails shall continue. i will hide it on weekends i guess maybe...?


----------



## hola_lo2002 (May 15, 2010)

Hi y'all!!!

So today I took the plunge... I bought Hairfinity vitamins!!! I'll be trying them out for 2 months. Since I'm not taking any vitamins, I'll really be able to evaluate weather it works or not. I also think that 2 pills a day is quite resonable since I didn't want to become a pill popper lol (have u seen how many pills you have to swollow with hair formula 37???? That thing is ridiculous...). I'll post again when I get my vits to place a starting date.


----------



## JJamiah (May 15, 2010)

BH yes that inch takes forever. I have 3 more inches to get to MBL and I bet you it won't come until DECEMBER. 

I know how you feel I feel like hiding my hair but it is Soooo hot some of these days.


----------



## Angelicus (May 15, 2010)

I'm at that "hair is getting thicker but not longer stage."


----------



## JJamiah (May 15, 2010)

Angelicus said:


> I'm at that "hair is getting thicker but not longer stage."




Don't get discouraged.  It will grow


----------



## hola_lo2002 (May 16, 2010)

Angelicus said:


> I'm at that "hair is getting thicker but not longer stage."


  That's good!! At least your hair won't look flat now!!! Say hello to volume!!!


----------



## NJoy (May 17, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> BH yes that inch takes forever. I have 3 more inches to get to MBL and I bet you it won't come until DECEMBER.
> 
> I know how you feel I feel like hiding my hair but it is Soooo hot some of these days.



Hopefully that warm weather will jumpstart our summer spurts.


----------



## JJamiah (May 17, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Hopefully that warm weather will jumpstart our summer spurts.




I hope so I am soooo looking for it. LOL

You have an inch to go so you should be there yesterday LOL! Good Job NJoy your hair is really growing


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (May 17, 2010)

i am back to bunning. i want this inch by the end of JUNE!


----------



## NJoy (May 17, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I hope so I am soooo looking for it. LOL
> 
> You have an inch to go so you should be there yesterday LOL! Good Job NJoy your hair is really growing



Thanks, JJamiah!  I'm actually there if you look in my photo album.  But now that I'm texlaxing, I'll need extra inches to look my goal lengths without stretching it. That's a bummer but I'm getting mega thickness tho.

I'm really looking forward to the summer spurts.  I'm planning to start working outside for a couple hours a day since I'm usually under the freezer...er, I mean air conditioner.  I'm not missing out. 

C'mon growth spurt!


----------



## Khaiya (May 17, 2010)

Hi ladies, checking in. I'm about 1/2 - 3/4 inch from APL now, i'm hopeful that i'll make BSL and even pass it this year, if i can streamline everything and get as much sleep as i should and stuff, i know i can get my growth rate back to 1 inch per month, then i can be closer to MBL by December. Fingers crossed.


----------



## bestblackgirl (May 17, 2010)

just checking in. I'm not sure if i posted this before. But I had a little setback and I am aiming for BSL by December instead of August. You guys make me jealous


----------



## NJoy (May 17, 2010)

bestblackgirl said:


> just checking in. I'm not sure if i posted this before. But I had a little setback and I am aiming for BSL by December instead of August. You guys make me jealous



Ugh!  Sorry 'bout the setback, Best.


----------



## beans4reezy (May 17, 2010)

You ladies are making me so jealous with your updates! But seriously though- congrats to all of you who have made it so far. I will do a length check in July after I remove these box braids. Until then, I am sitting tight!


----------



## bestblackgirl (May 17, 2010)

beans4reezy said:


> You ladies are making me so jealous with your updates! But seriously though- congrats to all of you who have made it so far. *I will do a length check in July after I remove these box braids*. Until then, I am sitting tight!


 

 I have been waiting for an update for almost 6 months. How much more can you make us suffer here Beans


----------



## JJamiah (May 17, 2010)

bestblackgirl said:


> I have been waiting for an update for almost 6 months. How much more can you make us suffer here Beans



LOL, 

NJ your looking good, I can't get 2 inches a month. I am struggling for 1. LOL! I have 3 inches past BSL to reach MBL, and I know those are going to be slower than snail mail to get there.

Awww, Ladies your going to be saying I reached BSL/BSB in a few months, some of you pretending your not there already BHC eh hem no names. 

I am posting pics most likely June 24, to make it 6 months from my last pic. I didn't get any impressive growth, but nothing was lost so I guess I shouldn't complain. erplexed


----------



## Sapphire_chic (May 17, 2010)

here is a 4 month and abit comparison. My hair was blow dried
Anyways I'm inching past my tattoos and closer to my brastrap (i'm counting bsl as the bottom)


Congrats to everyone else who has made it, i'm gonna have to backtrack this thread to see else has made it, making it earlier than planned must feel sooo good.


----------



## NJoy (May 17, 2010)

bestblackgirl said:


> I have been waiting for an update for almost 6 months. How much more can you make us suffer here Beans


----------



## lilsparkle825 (May 17, 2010)

I'm restarting Megatek tonight, thanks to the nudging of my growth partner. I have to get back on it.....why oh why haven't I been using it, knowing full well that when I DID use it consistently I got an inch that month, and I NEED that inch if I wanna be solidly BSL come next month?!


----------



## Janet' (May 18, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Just wanted to check in with ya...So, I think that I will make BSL by December if I keep on the path that I'm on now...My ends look scraggly, but I'm resisting the urge to cut. I will probably do a small trim in July when I do my next length check (and get my color ). Attached are pics from March when I joined the challenge and today. Thanks for the encouragement (even though you didn't even realize it).


----------



## seemegrow (May 18, 2010)

"I'm alnost there, alnost there......" singing and dancing out of the thread like Princess Tiana.*
http://C:\Users\kenneth\Pictures\2010-05-16 almost there\almost there 004.JPG


----------



## JJamiah (May 19, 2010)

Updated pic in my fotki   

Nothing major.


----------



## taz007 (May 19, 2010)

*Re: BSL 2010 Challhttp://www.longhaircareforum.com/forums/newreply.php?do=postrepenge*

 Everyone has had such wonderful progress!!

Today is the day for updates, I see. I just did a touch up and am under the dryer now.  I try to get DH to take pics later.


----------



## beans4reezy (May 19, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Updated pic in my fotki
> 
> Nothing major.


 
NOTHING MAJOR!!! 

GIRL, YOUR HAIR LOOKS GREAT!

length, thickness..you've got it all!!!!


----------



## Sapphire_chic (May 19, 2010)

ooooo my days jjamiah...get yourself in the wsl 2010 challenge!! hehe GREAT progress, well done


----------



## beans4reezy (May 19, 2010)

bestblackgirl said:


> I have been waiting for an update for almost 6 months. How much more can you make us suffer here Beans


 
I just saw this and almost fell out laughing

Soon BestBlackGirl, soon!! Thanks for your support though:blowkiss:...you stay on top of me!


----------



## JJamiah (May 19, 2010)

beans4reezy said:


> NOTHING MAJOR!!!
> 
> GIRL, YOUR HAIR LOOKS GREAT!
> 
> length, thickness..you've got it all!!!!





Sapphire_chic said:


> ooooo my days jjamiah...get yourself in the wsl 2010 challenge!! hehe GREAT progress, well done


:blush3: 

Thanks Ladies.


----------



## NJoy (May 19, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Updated pic in my fotki
> 
> Nothing major.



What the?!  Why are you saying nothing major?  Your hair has really grown!  At least since the last pic posted.  You're definitely sneaking up on mbl, if not grazing already.  At least that's what I think and danced about over in the mbl thread.  You are rocking it, girl!  Congrats!!


----------



## JJamiah (May 19, 2010)

NJoy said:


> What the?!  Why are you saying nothing major?  Your hair has really grown!  At least since the last pic posted.  You're definitely sneaking up on mbl, if not grazing already.  At least that's what I think and danced about over in the mbl thread.  You are rocking it, girl!  Congrats!!



Thanks so much NJOY I appreciate. I have a little Anorexia :woohoo2:


----------



## lilsparkle825 (May 19, 2010)

JJamiah's pics have me over here paranoid of what my hair is gonna look like next month. I know it won't be able to compare with that lusciousness! Great job, it's so shiny and OBVIOUSLY healthy!

Oh, I ordered my hair for my sew-in yesterday. 14" of BoBraz. I'm so excited.


----------



## baddison (May 19, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Updated pic in my fotki
> 
> Nothing major.


 

*Congratulations on BSL!!!  Your hair is beautiful!!*



  *sigh*...will I ever get there....*sigh*


----------



## Janet' (May 19, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Updated pic in my fotki
> 
> Nothing major.



Nothing major- MY BUTT!!!

Girl, you did it! Congrats on BSL


----------



## NJoy (May 19, 2010)

I love it when the boards are popping because we're cheering someone.  It's so much fun, so exciting and really encouraging for all.  Yay!!! Who's next?!!


----------



## JJamiah (May 19, 2010)

lilsparkle825 said:


> JJamiah's pics have me over here paranoid of what my hair is gonna look like next month. I know it won't be able to compare with that lusciousness! Great job, it's so shiny and OBVIOUSLY healthy!
> 
> Oh, I ordered my hair for my sew-in yesterday. 14" of BoBraz. I'm so excited.





baddison said:


> *Congratulations on BSL!!!  Your hair is beautiful!!*
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh*...will I ever get there....*sigh*





Janet' said:


> Nothing major- MY BUTT!!!
> 
> Girl, you did it! Congrats on BSL




Thanks so much ladies, I am going to Pony up for the summer and hope to reap some growth and retention that way. I will not take any more pics until October-November.  Hoping then to be closer to my goal.


----------



## loulou82 (May 19, 2010)

What in the world?!? I wasn't expecting all that lusciousness JJamiah! I think you're MBL in my humble opinion. Congrats on your progress!!


----------



## JJamiah (May 20, 2010)

loulou82 said:


> What in the world?!? I wasn't expecting all that lusciousness JJamiah! I think you're MBL in my humble opinion. Congrats on your progress!!




Thank you loulou


----------



## bryantgurls (May 21, 2010)

loulou82 said:


> What in the world?!? I wasn't expecting all that lusciousness JJamiah! I think you're MBL in my humble opinion. Congrats on your progress!!



Yep, I agree! You are looking more like MBL to me, go girl!notworthy:notworthy


----------



## JJamiah (May 21, 2010)

bryantgurls said:


> Yep, I agree! You are looking more like MBL to me, go girl!notworthy:notworthy




Thanks so much Bryantgurls, While I wish I was MBL I have a few more inches  to go about 2 to make MBL. 

I am going to get a trim in 3 weeks as well as a relaxer. So Today I am braiding this mug up and waiting for the week of my relaxer at least 4 days before to do my protein and pre-relaxer treatments. 

I want to thank all you ladies though, we keep each other motivated. I will post pics again in December. I will be due for another cut in October!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (May 21, 2010)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Yeah umm at this point I wont make it if I continue to trim like I have been doing . I got yet another trim 2 weeks ago  Its so addicting. Between now and October 2010 I should accumulate 3 inches and hopefully I will not trim in between that time


 

Okay so Im making some progress from the end of march when the last pics where taken. I havent even thought abut touching the scissors. One more inch and I THINK this will be the longest my hair has ever gotten  I still dont consider myself BSL I feel like I need at least 1.5 inches


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (May 21, 2010)

JJ your hair grew so much! Its very pretty


----------



## JJamiah (May 21, 2010)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> JJ your hair grew so much! Its very pretty


 

Thank You so Much same to you.


----------



## lucea (May 22, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Updated pic in my fotki
> 
> Nothing major.



Your hair looks fabulous. Congrats!


----------



## The Princess (May 22, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> LOL,
> 
> NJ your looking good, I can't get 2 inches a month. I am struggling for 1. LOL! I have 3 inches past BSL to reach MBL, and I know those are going to be slower than snail mail to get there.
> 
> ...


 

WOW, your hair looks good in your siggy pic. You will be MBL in no time.


----------



## The Princess (May 22, 2010)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Okay so Im making some progress from the end of march when the last pics where taken. I havent even thought abut touching the scissors. One more inch and I THINK this will be the longest my hair has ever gotten  I still dont consider myself BSL I feel like I need at least 1.5 inches


 

You are most definately BSL. Congrats. It very silky looking too. Keep it up.


----------



## JJamiah (May 22, 2010)

sohoapt said:


> Your hair looks fabulous. Congrats!





The Princess said:


> WOW, your hair looks good in your siggy pic. You will be MBL in no time.





I got my hair braided in a circle yesterday so my wigs would lay flat.  I am going to cut out the combs in the half with and just pin it instead those combs are killing me. 

I want to leave my hair like this for as long as I can take it (shooting for 3 weeks  ) 
I used my soft curlers to roller set the bang I left out.


----------



## The Princess (May 22, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Just wanted to check in with ya...So, I think that I will make BSL by December if I keep on the path that I'm on now...My ends look scraggly, but I'm resisting the urge to cut. I will probably do a small trim in July when I do my next length check (and get my color ). Attached are pics from March when I joined the challenge and today. Thanks for the encouragement (even though you didn't even realize it).


 

Your hair is ubberly thick, your hair is growing good too. You will be there in no time.


----------



## The Princess (May 22, 2010)

NJoy said:


> I love it when the boards are popping because we're cheering someone. It's so much fun, so exciting and really encouraging for all. Yay!!! Who's next?!!


 

NJOY, your hair is looking good. Are you BSL yet, cause you look very close to it. Congrats anyway. Your hair is very full.


----------



## The Princess (May 22, 2010)

WOW, everyone in here hair is growing like weeds. Im so happy for you all. The summer does bring good growth.

Well I got my relaxer Wednesday, I was 10 weeks post. I usually can go 12 but the training program im on, my hair was out of control. My hair has thicken up alot. Don't know whats that about. Also it is longer, my layers finally caught up, I got another small cut as well. Im still aiming for BSL.  I will probally take pics my next relaxer, with this heat, it will be very soon. 

Yall I been so tired from school, training and work, I didn't even do my egg protein treatment prior to my relaxer, however after my beatician was done, my hair was so strong. I realize she used the mizani moisturefusion for a midstep. Now I realize why I have extra shedding/breakage after my relaxers, its was to much protein. 

For my hair that mizani moisturfusion is like a heavy protein. So I will followup after my relaxer and do a protein treatment when needed.


Even now, my hair is still strong but healthy.


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (May 23, 2010)

Im so in this challenge! My goal is to be at BSL by December 2010 when I straighten. Here is my plan thus far:
 I am going to get a sew in with the perimeter braided and wear that from July-September. 
I will wear wigs and ponytails September - October.
From October - December I will wear a full sew in. 
My plan is to go to the salon for a professional straightening on December 10.

I have not had a weave since April. This is the longest I have been weave free in more than 3 years! Im going to make it until July unless I get cornrows next month!

I will be back with updates.


----------



## JJamiah (May 23, 2010)

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Im so in this challenge! My goal is to be at BSL by December 2010 when I straighten. Here is my plan thus far:
> I am going to get a sew in with the perimeter braided and wear that from July-September.
> I will wear wigs and ponytails September - October.
> From October - December I will wear a full sew in.
> ...


:welcome3: BeautyAddict to the BSL/BSB Challenge of 2010

You seemed to have your plans all mapped out. Good luck with reaching your goals. 

I am contemplating myself on keeping my hair braided and wearing my lace fronts all summer long, and skipping this relaxer in June and getting it back on schedule in October. I haven't made a real decision but I am leaning in this direction


----------



## hola_lo2002 (May 23, 2010)

argggggggg..... didn't receive my hairfinity vitamins yet.... I'm getting impatient now.....


----------



## flowinlocks (May 23, 2010)

JJamiah, your progress! It's amazing! Congratulations! Cosigning with everyone who says you are almost MBL.


----------



## NJoy (May 23, 2010)

The Princess said:


> NJOY, your hair is looking good. Are you BSL yet, cause you look very close to it. Congrats anyway. Your hair is very full.


 
Thanks girl.  My hair is bsl when stretched.  Trying to get to stretched mbl which might make it a fuller unstretched bsl.  In any case, this is longer and healthier than my hair has ever been.  I'm hoping for wl by the end of this year.  

Sounds like your hair is growing leaps and bounds too.  And with the thickening and the layers catching up, girl, you're doing the dang thang.


----------



## The Princess (May 23, 2010)

^^^I did my first wash tonite, after getting my relaxer on wednesday, im happy and sad at the same time. My hair has grown greatly and very full now, however the trims kilt my progress big time. I should be closer to BSL than what I am now. I have blunt ends now. However, even when wet, my hair is full and even and nice if I say so myself. 

JJAMIAH got on my before about staying awaying from the sissors, but I didn't listen. Nope.

Im not complaining *sighs* 

Well I will be on a hiatus for the next 6 months of no cutting or trimming.


----------



## The Princess (May 23, 2010)

Tonight I washed my hair with CVS brand shampoo, mimic of Aveda Moisturizing Shampoo for Dry to damaged hair. This shampoo is great. It did not at all strip my hair. Even while massage into my scalp, it was very soothing and moisturizing. While rinsing, I thought the moisture was going to leave and my hair be left feeling like straw, nope, still soft, as if I used a conditioner. My hair did not feel coated either. Unlike Elasta QP.  

All of these shampoos and conditioners copying Aveda, makes me want to try it and see if it can be better than the competitor, if so, im really missing out.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (May 23, 2010)

I'm so nervous because I know I'm due for a trim when I straighten in June. Praying that I can be 1" PAST BSL so I am still brushing it after my stylist evens me up!

You guys, I have a confession: I am severely hair anorexic, even though this is the longest my hair has ever been in my life. I was that one with SL hair whom everyone tried to convince it was "long" because I had "good hair". I know the fact that I have thin strands contributes to this feeling, but my family and friends still look at me like I'm crazy. I am hoping that my hair will really feel long once I hit BSL, but knowing myself, I feel like the same thing is gonna happen that happened when I hit full APL: I'm gonna look at my pics and my eyes are gonna glaze over, then I will think "ehh, you need 3 more inches.". HALP! What do I doooo?!


----------



## The Princess (May 23, 2010)

lilsparkle825 said:


> I'm so nervous because I know I'm due for a trim when I straighten in June. Praying that I can be 1" PAST BSL so I am still brushing it after my stylist evens me up!
> 
> You guys, I have a confession: I am severely hair anorexic, even though this is the longest my hair has ever been in my life. I was that one with SL hair whom everyone tried to convince it was "long" because I had "good hair". I know the fact that I have thin strands contributes to this feeling, but my family and friends still look at me like I'm crazy. I am hoping that my hair will really feel long once I hit BSL, but knowing myself, I feel like the same thing is gonna happen that happened when I hit full APL: I'm gonna look at my pics and my eyes are gonna glaze over, then I will think "ehh, you need 3 more inches.". HALP! What do I doooo?!


 

Well I don't know about you, but APL is long to me, so to me you already have long hair. 

I suggest you take a pic and you will truely see your length. If not, get some glasses, just joking. 

1 inch past BSL is long. We can trade if you want.


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (May 23, 2010)

I joined the APL challenge in November of last year but I just wanted to peak in here  since I've been retaining more length than I thought I would.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (May 23, 2010)

JJ~  You were holding out on us!  Your hair is absolutely dreeeeamy!  So full and wonderfulishous - okay i made that up...but it looks .

I am updating - i finally took some pics, so you guys could see my progress. 

Still drinking the waistlength hair cocktail (it has really helped thicken my hair and made my transition sooo smooth) and taking l-cysteine and a multi-vitamin...i've streamlined my internal reggie .

Congrats to everyone on their success!  Grow Girlz!!!

and uh, ignore all the extra flesh..., i'm working on that, too, lol!


----------



## The Princess (May 23, 2010)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> JJ~ You were holding out on us! Your hair is absolutely dreeeeamy! So full and wonderfulishous - okay i made that up...but it looks .
> 
> I am updating - i finally took some pics, so you guys could see my progress. JJ, uh, you make me feel hairnorexic, lol! Now, I think I need another 2 inches to bsl, darnitt...but anyhoo, check out the pics.
> 
> ...


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (May 24, 2010)

Thank you, The Princess, you have great hair, too.
But imma need you to do me a favor and put the scissors in a hard-to-reach place and...
*leave 'em there! * LOL!


----------



## JJamiah (May 24, 2010)

lilsparkle825 said:


> I'm so nervous because I know I'm due for a trim when I straighten in June. Praying that I can be 1" PAST BSL so I am still brushing it after my stylist evens me up!
> 
> You guys, I have a confession: I am severely hair anorexic, even though this is the longest my hair has ever been in my life. I was that one with SL hair whom everyone tried to convince it was "long" because I had "good hair". I know the fact that I have thin strands contributes to this feeling, but my family and friends still look at me like I'm crazy. I am hoping that my hair will really feel long once I hit BSL, but knowing myself, I feel like the same thing is gonna happen that happened when I hit full APL: I'm gonna look at my pics and my eyes are gonna glaze over, then I will think "ehh, you need 3 more inches.". HALP! What do I doooo?!



I have it too, really when I see my hair I am like Meh . 
Everyone else is telling me it's growing but I am like Okay maybe their trying to be nice as I know my LHCF sisters are. 

I guess when It reaches my goal I will say it is growing 



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> JJ~  You were holding out on us!  Your hair is absolutely dreeeeamy!  So full and wonderfulishous - okay i made that up...but it looks .
> 
> I am updating - i finally took some pics, so you guys could see my progress.  JJ, uh, you make me feel hairnorexic, lol!  Now, I think I need another 2 inches to bsl, darnitt...but anyhoo, check out the pics.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much  LOL I still have hairnorexic. My hair is thin will never be thick and I wish it was or could be. I lost a lot of hair 3 baseball sized hair balls in November. I was scared. I don't mind a crew cut, i don't want a shiny baldie. 

It thickened (my version) back up some. Instead of 4 strands now have 8 LOL!  It is full, full of ish cause it is faking the funk. LOL!

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll your hair is progressing I am coming over for some shakes. I have a smoothie myself a few times a week with protein in it. but only once for the day, I will pick up serious weight if I do it everyday.


----------



## JJamiah (May 24, 2010)

I want to thank my fellow BSL 2010 challengers because I was really contemplating before my renewal not to renew. But because of you guys I did renew I know this wasn't known by many but I wanted to say thanks for keeping me in it to win it


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (May 24, 2010)

JJ, you better come on back and reach waistlength with us!!  Not renew?  *scoffs*


----------



## MSLONG (May 24, 2010)

Not in this challenge...but you ladies are awesome sources of inspiration!!


I'm so close, yet so far away!!!!!


----------



## JJamiah (May 24, 2010)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> JJ, you better come on back and reach waistlength with us!!  Not renew?  *scoffs*



LOL  No you know how this forum was heading in the later months of last year. I renewed in January and really if it wasn't for this Challenge and you ladies I wouldn't have renewed, and I am so happy I did. Yes we started this challenge and we are ending BSB/BSL and beyond.


----------



## JJamiah (May 24, 2010)

MSLONG said:


> Not in this challenge...but you ladies are awesome sources of inspiration!!
> 
> 
> I'm so close, yet so far away!!!!!



Thanks, from the looks of it you won't be in this challenge you already look like your BSB to me   You grow With your bad self


----------



## The Princess (May 24, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I want to thank my fellow BSL 2010 challengers because I was really contemplating before my renewal not to renew. But because of you guys I did renew I know this wasn't known by many but I wanted to say thanks for keeping me in it to win it


 

Im glad you are staying, you are such an inspiration. I want my hair to be like yours.


----------



## JJamiah (May 24, 2010)

The Princess said:


> Im glad you are staying, you are such an inspiration. I want my hair to be like yours.



You ladies know I am emotional 
  

Thanks The Princess!


----------



## The Princess (May 24, 2010)

Who used the authentic Aveda products? Are they really good. 

Im thinking about buying a sample size of the moisturizing/dry remedy trio. Just to try it out.  The knockoff are great, I got to see what its all about.


----------



## JJamiah (May 24, 2010)

The Princess said:


> Who used the authentic Aveda products? Are they really good.
> 
> Im thinking about buying a sample size of the moisturizing/dry remedy trio. Just to try it out.  The knockoff are great, I got to see what its all about.



Try it, I am out from shopping until December basically and want to try some samples of Shescentit!

I'd like a review please


----------



## hola_lo2002 (May 26, 2010)

I finally got my hairfinity vits and I'm on day 2. I'll keep u posted


----------



## JJamiah (May 29, 2010)

Hello Ladies,

How is all going?

Hope you all have a Happy Memorials Day!


----------



## ChristmasCarol (May 29, 2010)

Hey there! I'm doing a personal No Trim Challenge for the summer. Trimming away relaxed ends is so fun, but if I don't stop, I'll never graduate BSL and get promoted to MBL. Anyways, I'm still grazing, but in another 10-12 weeks, I hope to be a much fuller BSL. 

Does anyone else get more impatient the more they log onto LHCF? When I don't come to the board for a few days, I kinda forget about my length goals. I want to take a haitus, but I don't have that much self-control. The hope of hair porn brings me back nearly daily!


----------



## Sapphire_chic (May 29, 2010)

lol I know exactly what you mean sipps100! I did take a hiatus though for about 3  months and i've been meaning to take another one but it's soooo hard to leave...even for a while lol there is too much to miss!


----------



## JJamiah (May 29, 2010)

sipp100 said:


> Hey there! I'm doing a personal No Trim Challenge for the summer. Trimming away relaxed ends is so fun, but if I don't stop, I'll never graduate BSL and get promoted to MBL. Anyways, I'm still grazing, but in another 10-12 weeks, I hope to be a much fuller BSL.
> 
> Does anyone else get more impatient the more they log onto LHCF? When I don't come to the board for a few days, I kinda forget about my length goals. I want to take a haitus, but I don't have that much self-control. The hope of hair porn brings me back nearly daily!





Sapphire_chic said:


> lol I know exactly what you mean sipps100! I did take a hiatus though for about 3  months and i've been meaning to take another one but it's soooo hard to leave...even for a while lol there is too much to miss!



I don't want to see you ladies go 
even for a little while. 

Yes though I am like HUffing and puffing wondering why tomorrow isn't today. LOL 

What is weird is that is how my hair grows too, I watch it or length check it seems to be the same length I ignore it and just let it do it's think and I am like oh  you sneaky devil you!

So now I have it braided and I am hoping every four weeks to do it and take some pics towards the end of the year and


----------



## ChristmasCarol (May 29, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I don't want to see you ladies go
> even for a little while.
> 
> Yes though I am like HUffing and puffing wondering why tomorrow isn't today. LOL
> ...


 
I don't really like braids, but I may let my oldest DD braid it into a bun with very large cornrows. That way she won't feel bad if I take them out weekly. I can't go longer than a few days without wanting to DC and comb through my hair, but I'll shoot for a week at a time.


----------



## Sapphire_chic (May 29, 2010)

Yes I love it when I have the control not to tug at my hair every time I pass a mirror and then see the length suprise me 

I wish I could cornrow, I would do the front and leave that in, this would leave the back loose but it usually the front section I fuss and faff over anyways


----------



## WyrdWay (May 29, 2010)

Sapphire_chic said:


> I wish I could cornrow, I would do the front and leave that in, this would leave the back loose but it usually the front section I fuss and faff over anyways




I love doing this, even though my braiding could use a lot of practice. You could also do those flat twist thingys. They are a lot easier than cornrows.


----------



## Sapphire_chic (May 29, 2010)

thanks for the suggestion! i think I may just need to use some wax because I get a ton of flyaways...or beesway...and i need to learn to part straight lol


----------



## Katherina (May 29, 2010)

Been neglecting this thread! 1 month til my official length check!! 

I've been in single braids (just my hair) for 2 weeks. Gonna take these out and wear a twist & curl for the upcoming week. I'll probably henna, too - it's been _months_. After the twist & curl I'll probably do twists, then a braid & curl.

Then I'm straightening ... I think my longest layer is about an inch away from BSL now. The shortest is at SL


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (May 29, 2010)

I'm still here!!! But, I'm just keeping cool until my next length check/relaxer in September. So pretty much, I'll be braiding out my hair this entire summer. It's too warm in Southern CA to keep up straight looks.


----------



## NorthernCalGal (May 29, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> How is all going?
> 
> Hope you all have a Happy Memorials Day!


 
I've been MIA for a bit, but can I just say WOW, your hair has grown like crazy. Whatever you are doing is working well for you.

As for me, I relaxed after a 40-week stretch and cut off some bad ends. Found out this week that I'm pregnant, so that may be my last relaxer for awhile. I'm DC right now because I've had alot of shedding. Beyond moisturizing at night and sealing my ends, I've been a bit lax about haircare lately. Time to step up my game, I've been inspired once again by JJamiah.


----------



## NJoy (May 29, 2010)

NorthernCalGal said:


> I've been MIA for a bit, but can I just say WOW, your hair has grown like crazy. Whatever you are doing is working well for you.
> 
> As for me, I relaxed after a 40-week stretch and cut off some bad ends. Found out this week that I'm pregnant, so that may be my last relaxer for awhile. I'm DC right now because I've had alot of shedding. Beyond moisturizing at night and sealing my ends, I've been a bit lax about haircare lately. Time to step up my game, I've been inspired once again by JJamiah.


 
Congratulations on your pregnancy!! That's very exciting. AND, pregnancy grows your hair like crazy! At least, that's been my experience. Here's wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy!


----------



## JJamiah (May 29, 2010)

NorthernCalGal said:


> I've been MIA for a bit, but can I just say WOW, your hair has grown like crazy. Whatever you are doing is working well for you.
> 
> As for me, I relaxed after a 40-week stretch and cut off some bad ends. Found out this week that I'm pregnant, so that may be my last relaxer for awhile. I'm DC right now because I've had alot of shedding. Beyond moisturizing at night and sealing my ends, I've been a bit lax about haircare lately. Time to step up my game, I've been inspired once again by JJamiah.



Aww Thanks Mom2be *NorthernCalGal, I must say to you I am so Excited for you.  

Yes most of the time your hair grows like crazy keep up your hair care, take your Vitamins, please so the baby doesn't take what it needs from your bones. 

Have you tried Alter Ego Garlic to put a damper in the shedding.  *or another Garlic COnditioner.

Try to find a protective style to get into if you feel exhausted from the baby. I chopped my hair off and wore twist for my first son, next son longer twist and braids (natural for both kids).

3rd son I was relaxed in phony ponies. 4th son natural again, LOL and washed and went (wash and goes)

Any who SOrry to babble.

Ladies it is so good to see you in here, some of you have been gone for so long I was about to have Chelz issue her famous Warrants   or missing notices out  Kidding. 

I am glad to hear you ladies are doing well and closer to your goals. That is what this is about Progress!


----------



## JJamiah (May 29, 2010)

sipp100 said:


> I don't really like braids, but I may let my oldest DD braid it into a bun with very large cornrows. That way she won't feel bad if I take them out weekly. I can't go longer than a few days without wanting to DC and comb through my hair, but I'll shoot for a week at a time.



I don't favor them heavy but they are hiding under my LaceFronts so I don't put my hands in it all the time. 



Sapphire_chic said:


> Yes I love it when I have the control not to tug at my hair every time I pass a mirror and then see the length suprise me
> 
> I wish I could cornrow, I would do the front and leave that in, this would leave the back loose but it usually the front section I fuss and faff over anyways



I am so TIred of my hands, I tell you if I didn't need them soooo... I'd glue them together or to the table so they don't touch my hair... 


WyrdWay said:


> I love doing this, even though my braiding could use a lot of practice. You could also do those flat twist thingys. They are a lot easier than cornrows.


I actually have my cousin do it. I can corn roll just not in a circular form neatly. 



Elle97 said:


> Been neglecting this thread! 1 month til my official length check!!
> 
> I've been in single braids (just my hair) for 2 weeks. Gonna take these out and wear a twist & curl for the upcoming week. I'll probably henna, too - it's been _months_. After the twist & curl I'll probably do twists, then a braid & curl.
> 
> Then I'm straightening ... I think my longest layer is about an inch away from BSL now. The shortest is at SL



Hello Elle97 I am so excited that your going to make your goal.  



chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> I'm still here!!! But, I'm just keeping cool until my next length check/relaxer in September. So pretty much, I'll be braiding out my hair this entire summer. It's too warm in Southern CA to keep up straight looks.


Me and you both are doing this, I am going to rock the pieces though, they are off my neck and face so keep it braided up and lace fronts.


----------



## The Princess (May 30, 2010)

I should be doing my homework. LHCF is addictive sometimes.

Anyways, I had day one of swimming lesson yesterday. Not to bad. As far as my hair, I wet my hair first then added Biolage conditioning balm,sealed with EVOO and put on my Speedo swimming cap. I knew my hair was going to get a good conditioning.

The swim cap suprise me, it didn't come off or slide off, like I thought. When I returned home, I took off the cap, my hair was very soft and silky, applied a clamp and sat around on the couch for a minute then eventually fell asleep.  (swimming is a complete body workout, tired when done). About midnight, woke up wash my hair, with Old version of CON Clarifying shampoo and follow up with Aphogee 2 min Kertain Reconstructor. My hair felt strong and soft. No breakage. 

Also I purchase the sample bottles of Aveda Shampure-Shampoo and Conditioner and Damage remedy-Shampoo and Conditioner. 

Probally try out in a few weeks. 


Almost 2 weeks after my relaxer and still no breakage, no more protein treatment prior to my relaxer service.


----------



## The Princess (May 31, 2010)

Happy Memorial Day. Just like everyone else, I know you all got some cute hairstyles for today. I want to give a shoutout to "SHTOW" she did a tutorial on Flexirods on flat iron hair. Well I I decided to give it a shot and im glad I did. However my hair was still kind damp, but its still came out good enough for me. Well I know threads are worthless without pics. So heres a couple. 

Excuse my camera I didn't clean my lenses and one of my flexirods got wet while showering, however I still like my hair. I did it myself too. Double applaud.

Thanks again SHTOW for the tutorial.


----------



## JJamiah (May 31, 2010)

The Princess said:


> Happy Memorial Day. Just like everyone else, I know you all got some cute hairstyles for today. I want to give a shoutout to "SHTOW" she did a tutorial on Flexirods on flat iron hair. Well I I decided to give it a shot and im glad I did. However my hair was still kind damp, but its still came out good enough for me. Well I know threads are worthless without pics. So heres a couple.
> 
> Excuse my camera I didn't clean my lenses and one of my flexirods got wet while showering, however I still like my hair. I did it myself too. Double applaud.
> 
> Thanks again SHTOW for the tutorial.


 
Looking good The Princess Looking good!


----------



## The Princess (May 31, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Looking good The Princess Looking good!


 

Thank you, now if I could leave the sissors alone I would be good. With practice, it will look better. Im still satisfied though.


----------



## JJamiah (May 31, 2010)

The Princess said:


> Thank you, now if I could leave the sissors alone I would be good. With practice, it will look better. Im still satisfied though.


 

It looks good to me! hmmm, and as the days go and it drops it looks even better in IMO.


----------



## Khaiya (May 31, 2010)

JJamiah i just saw your update, OMG! Your hair is gorgeous!! Are you sure you are only BSL now? That looks past your shoulder blades to me, you're well on your way to MBL!


----------



## JJamiah (May 31, 2010)

Khaiya said:


> JJamiah i just saw your update, OMG! Your hair is gorgeous!! Are you sure you are only BSL now? That looks past your shoulder blades to me, you're well on your way to MBL!



Thanks so much  I haven't reached MBL yet I have a little bit to go. I hope to reach there after the summer.


----------



## shtow (May 31, 2010)

Lookin' good! 





The Princess said:


> Happy Memorial Day. Just like everyone else, I know you all got some cute hairstyles for today. I want to give a shoutout to "SHTOW" she did a tutorial on Flexirods on flat iron hair. Well I I decided to give it a shot and im glad I did. However my hair was still kind damp, but its still came out good enough for me. Well I know threads are worthless without pics. So heres a couple.
> 
> Excuse my camera I didn't clean my lenses and one of my flexirods got wet while showering, however I still like my hair. I did it myself too. Double applaud.
> 
> Thanks again SHTOW for the tutorial.


----------



## trendsetta25 (May 31, 2010)

The Princess said:


> Happy Memorial Day. Just like everyone else, I know you all got some cute hairstyles for today. I want to give a shoutout to "SHTOW" she did a tutorial on Flexirods on flat iron hair. Well I I decided to give it a shot and im glad I did. However my hair was still kind damp, but its still came out good enough for me. Well I know threads are worthless without pics. So heres a couple.
> 
> Excuse my camera I didn't clean my lenses and one of my flexirods got wet while showering, however I still like my hair. I did it myself too. Double applaud.
> 
> Thanks again SHTOW for the tutorial.




Looks good! Funny I saw SHTOW's yt also and tried it on sunday. My curls were too tight so I put hot rollers in it and it looked just perfect. I didn't take pics but I plan on repeating the style this weekend for a big NY concert (Summer Jam for my NY/NJ/CT heads). I'll take pics then


----------



## JJamiah (May 31, 2010)

trendsetta25 said:


> Looks good! Funny I saw SHTOW's yt also and tried it on sunday. My curls were too tight so I put hot rollers in it and it looked just perfect. I didn't take pics but I plan on repeating the style this weekend for a big NY concert (Summer Jam for my NY/NJ/CT heads). I'll take pics then




Have fun 
and takes some pics you know how we do


----------



## Shadiyah (Jun 2, 2010)

This is a shame when you can not remember which challenges you joined... well I am 4" away from APL. Don't know about this but will keep trying with my co-washing and no combing


----------



## AlliCat (Jun 2, 2010)

Hello everyone. I'm joining this challenge unofficially since I'm too late to have my name posted 

*Regimen:* This summer I am wigging it to BSL (halfwigs). Underneath my hair is cornrowed and babied with regular moisturizing and sealing. I also spray a growth aid between my cornrows (Surge). Twice a week I co-wash and DC.

*Products your using:* JBCO for ends and edges. Motions moisture plus and Mane n Tail to to deep condition. NTM Silk touch to moisturize and Argan oil to seal. Surge Plus 14 for growth. Also will be taking biotin for thickness (5000 mcg).

*Starting Hair Length:* Full APL as of June

*Goal Month:* August would be great  but December is more realistic for full BSL

*Starting pic:*


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jun 2, 2010)

I am actually feeling like I will make full BSL by the end of the summer!


----------



## soon2bsl (Jun 3, 2010)

Ok ladies, can I claim BSL yet or should I wait until the end of the month (as I should gain another 1/2 inch). I made BSB in mid April. I posted pics in here close to a month ago, and was barely grazing BSL. I'm 11 months post into a long term transition and haven't straightened, so my hair may actually be longer than this. I won't straighten until Thanksgiving or Christmas. Let me know, and TIA!


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 3, 2010)

I took down my senegalese twists this weekend. From my stretch tests I am pretty confident that I am BSB or BSL, but we will see when I get my Dominican blowout later this week.....


----------



## bryantgurls (Jun 3, 2010)

soon2bsl said:


> Ok ladies, can I claim BSL yet or should I wait until the end of the month (as I should gain another 1/2 inch). I made BSB in mid April. I posted pics in here close to a month ago, and was barely grazing BSL. I'm 11 months post into a long term transition and haven't straightened, so my hair may actually be longer than this. I won't straighten until Thanksgiving or Christmas. Let me know, and TIA!



You look BSL to me!!! Congrats


----------



## discodumpling (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats to all who have crossed over to BSL since I last posted! 

My tail stretched is maybe 2inches away..BUT i'm trimming today because my ends have begun to tangle & that's my signal to trim...it's been about  months since my last trim i'll be taking off no more than 1".


----------



## beans4reezy (Jun 3, 2010)

soon2bsl said:


> Ok ladies, can I claim BSL yet or should I wait until the end of the month (as I should gain another 1/2 inch). I made BSB in mid April. I posted pics in here close to a month ago, and was barely grazing BSL. I'm 11 months post into a long term transition and haven't straightened, so my hair may actually be longer than this. I won't straighten until Thanksgiving or Christmas. Let me know, and TIA!


 
Great job! You'll need to change your username though, because you aren't soon2Bsl anymore...you are there! 

congrats!!!!


----------



## soon2bsl (Jun 3, 2010)

bryantgurls said:


> You look BSL to me!!! Congrats


 Thanks!!



beans4reezy said:


> Great job! You'll need to change your username though, because you aren't soon2Bsl anymore...you are there!
> 
> congrats!!!!


 
Lol, thanks!! Yay, I guess I'll claim it then huh?? Woo hoo! Can't wait until I straighten my hair in Nov/Dec...I'm hoping to be MBL or atleast grazing it by then! Thanks ladies! Oh yeah, and it's funny because I thought about if I should change my name too


----------



## baddison (Jun 3, 2010)

wow...this thread is so encouraging.  congratulations to all who have made it so far.....look for me in your rear-view mirror...LOL!!


----------



## loulou82 (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm hanging in there. I need 3 inches just to touch BSL. Uggh! I'm kicking up my effort for the summer by exercising, increasing water intake, and improving my diet. Hope it works.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 3, 2010)

Black Hoya Chick said:


> I am actually feeling like I will make full BSL by the end of the summer!




BLACKHOYACHICK stop faking your bra is LOW your BSL milady come on and claim it girl,  

For real your already there so here it is 

Soon2bsl ---- > U know your BSL    
YOU grow Miss Ladies, your ladies are doing so great in here. WOW, I am so EXCITED!!!!!! 

SCREAMing look at this, imagine how many thought they wouldn't make it and look at these beautiful heads of hair BSL and beyond. 

You two better get up in the MBL and WL Challenge. I took the sister who recommended WL challenge and I unofficially joined that challenge. 

Congratulations ladies your hair is phenomenal


----------



## nikolite (Jun 3, 2010)

soon2bsl said:


> Ok ladies, can I claim BSL yet or should I wait until the end of the month (as I should gain another 1/2 inch). I made BSB in mid April. I posted pics in here close to a month ago, and was barely grazing BSL. I'm 11 months post into a long term transition and haven't straightened, so my hair may actually be longer than this. I won't straighten until Thanksgiving or Christmas. Let me know, and TIA!



I'd claim the heck outta that!


----------



## soon2bsl (Jun 3, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> BLACKHOYACHICK stop faking your bra is LOW your BSL milady come on and claim it girl,
> 
> For real your already there so here it is
> 
> ...


 
Aww...thanks JJamiah! You're hair is beautiful and you have great progress! I joined the MBL challenge about a month ago, and just lurk over there. I guess I may start actively posting over there now  Ok you ladies really make me feel like I can claim it now! Woo hoo! 



nikolite said:


> I'd claim the heck outta that!


 
Aww...thanks! I'm all excited lol.


----------



## RENIBELL (Jun 3, 2010)

baddison said:


> wow...this thread is so encouraging. congratulations to all who have made it so far.....look for me in your rear-view mirror...LOL!!


 
 thats funny, i feel the same way, i think i still need about 2-3 inches at least, congrats to all who have made it, its encouraging to see. wish my hair didnt grow sooo slow


----------



## my-everything (Jun 3, 2010)

hey ladies!! I'm not sure if this challenge is open to anyone but i've recently subscribed so now i can post   

i'm hoping to reach full BSL by the end of summer


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 3, 2010)

my-everything said:


> hey ladies!! I'm not sure if this challenge is open to anyone but i've  recently subscribed so i 'unofficially' joined
> 
> i'm hoping to reach full BSL by the end of summer



 

my-everything welcome, You don't have much to get to BSL so I see you reaching that very very soon.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jun 3, 2010)

ok so JJ bullied me into running and taking some pics. My hair is dry and shrunken so they are not the best. (There may be a little more length hidden in there). I will do a wet stretch after I cowash tomorrow. But here is the best I can do and I guess....I am BSL!!! (which is major cuz I wear my bra LOW lol). 











**I have fine strands so it looks thin or invisible at the ends because that is just how fine my hair is. Don't let the density/volume fool you lol


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 3, 2010)

Black Hoya Chick said:


> okek so JJ bullied me into running and taking some pics. My hair is dry and shrunken so they are not the best. (There may be a little more length hidden in there). I will do a wet stretch after I cowash tomorrow. But here is the best I can do and I guess....I am BSL!!! (which is major cuz I wear my bra LOW lol).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  



Congratulations BHC!!!!!!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 4, 2010)

MSLONG said:


> Not in this challenge...but you ladies are awesome sources of inspiration!!
> 
> 
> I'm so close, yet so far away!!!!!


 
Welcome!!




The Princess said:


> Happy Memorial Day. Just like everyone else, I know you all got some cute hairstyles for today. I want to give a shoutout to "SHTOW" she did a tutorial on Flexirods on flat iron hair. Well I I decided to give it a shot and im glad I did. However my hair was still kind damp, but its still came out good enough for me. Well I know threads are worthless without pics. So heres a couple.
> 
> Excuse my camera I didn't clean my lenses and one of my flexirods got wet while showering, however I still like my hair. I did it myself too. Double applaud.
> 
> Thanks again SHTOW for the tutorial.


 
Your hair came out really pretty.



AlliCat said:


> Hello everyone. I'm joining this challenge unofficially since I'm too late to have my name posted
> 
> *Regimen:* This summer I am wigging it to BSL (halfwigs). Underneath my hair is cornrowed and babied with regular moisturizing and sealing. I also spray a growth aid between my cornrows (Surge). Twice a week I co-wash and DC.
> 
> ...


 

Welcome!! Your hair is fab!



soon2bsl said:


> Ok ladies, can I claim BSL yet or should I wait until the end of the month (as I should gain another 1/2 inch). I made BSB in mid April. I posted pics in here close to a month ago, and was barely grazing BSL. I'm 11 months post into a long term transition and haven't straightened, so my hair may actually be longer than this. I won't straighten until Thanksgiving or Christmas. Let me know, and TIA!


 
Claim it!!! Congratulations!!



my-everything said:


> hey ladies!! I'm not sure if this challenge is open to anyone but i've recently subscribed so now i can post
> 
> i'm hoping to reach full BSL by the end of summer


 
Your hair is beautiful, welcome!!



Black Hoya Chick said:


> ok so JJ bullied me into running and taking some pics. My hair is dry and shrunken so they are not the best. (There may be a little more length hidden in there). I will do a wet stretch after I cowash tomorrow. But here is the best I can do and I guess....I am BSL!!! (which is major cuz I wear my bra LOW lol).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



Congratulations!! You made it!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 4, 2010)

Checking in, still using the Ayurveda, sulfur, and ceramides. I'll finally post an update pic. the end of this month after I do my tu.


----------



## WyrdWay (Jun 5, 2010)

I put some two strand twists in my hair yesterday, I used s-curl and sealed them with some of my body butter (shea,essential oils, ect) I'm going to try and leave them in for two weeks. 
I had my DH give me a length check before I started and he said that most of the ends are half way down my bra and the few strands that are just randomly always longer than the others are past that about 2/3rds of the way. My bra strap is about 3 inches wide. So I have about 1.5 inches until I can claim BSL. Then 4 inches to waist. I knew I had a short torso but dang >_< once I get to waist I will trim and start letting these layers catch up a little.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 5, 2010)

WyrdWay said:


> I put some two strand twists in my hair yesterday, I used s-curl and sealed them with some of my body butter (shea,essential oils, ect) I'm going to try and leave them in for two weeks.
> I had my DH give me a length check before I started and he said that most of the ends are half way down my bra and the few strands that are just randomly always longer than the others are past that about 2/3rds of the way. My bra strap is about 3 inches wide. So I have about 1.5 inches until I can claim BSL. Then 4 inches to waist. I knew I had a short torso but dang >_< once I get to waist I will trim and start letting these layers catch up a little.



Sounds like your already there & that 1.5 inches will bring you to about MBL. 

Another one who is not claiming their rights  oh well...

 on reaching BSL/BSB


----------



## Priss Pot (Jun 5, 2010)

The bottom layers of my hair now stretch to BSL, but I'm not going to claim it just yet.  I want for the middle area to reach it before I officially claim it.  I'm not really worried about the front near my forehead or my hairline since it's layered shorter anyway.

I need to retain all of my growth this summer.  I'm bunning it up.

ETA:  This also makes me kinda sad.  The next hair marker is MBL.  I was thinking about stopping my growth journey once I reach MBL.  I don't wanna end it  .  But then again, once I reach MBL, I could cut off the colored parts of my hair, going back to between APL and BSL and then grow to MBL again.  Maybe I'll stick it through to WL.


----------



## aa9746 (Jun 5, 2010)

Just completed 9wks of braids under wig going for wk 10.  I've never gone past 9wks before but I'm hoping this will help me get more retention. hhg


----------



## WyrdWay (Jun 5, 2010)

I didn't want to claim BSL untill I made it past the strap, because the top of the strap doesn't seem far enough from my armpits. But I'm cool with claiming midback and BSL and BSB all at once   maybe I have a litle hair anerexia


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 5, 2010)

WyrdWay said:


> I didn't want to claim BSL untill I made it past the strap, because the top of the strap doesn't seem far enough from my armpits. But I'm cool with claiming midback and BSL and BSB all at once   maybe I have a litle hair anerexia


 

It definitely happens but I find that what happens is we perceive BSL to be longer. Like myself it will be almost to my waist before I was probably going to claim it. LOL

My hubby was like no dear your there already. LOL 

Ladies if you made it claim it and Don't worry about what others think here. It's your Journey and  your right. Peace and love, have a great weekend!


----------



## Khaiya (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey ladies! i know i've been MIA but i just want to say that i made APL so now 3 inches more to BSL! Barring any major setbacks i should be there by December or before. HHG ladies!
http://i461.photobucket.com/albums/qq340/khaiyat/2010/June/IMG_0094.jpg


----------



## beans4reezy (Jun 6, 2010)

Khaiya said:


> Hey ladies! i know i've been MIA but i just want to say that i made APL so now 3 inches more to BSL! Barring any major setbacks i should be there by December or before. HHG ladies!
> http://i461.photobucket.com/albums/qq340/khaiyat/2010/June/IMG_0094.jpg


 
Congratulations on APL and I like the way you labelled your shirt!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 7, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> It definitely happens but I find that what happens is we perceive BSL to be longer. Like myself it will be almost to my waist before I was probably going to claim it. LOL
> 
> My hubby was like no dear your there already. LOL
> 
> *Ladies if you made it claim it and Don't worry about what others* *think here*. It's your Journey and your right. Peace and love, have a great weekend!


 

Because the thank you button is not enough.


----------



## baddison (Jun 7, 2010)

Black Hoya Chick said:


> ...(*which is major cuz I wear my bra LOW lol*)...


 

Congrats to you BlackHoyaChick  .  I'm worried too, 'cause I also wear my bra low.  My avatar is where I wear it.  So for me, it feels like forever to get to BSL...


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Jun 7, 2010)

baddison said:


> Congrats to you BlackHoyaChick  .  I'm worried too, 'cause I also wear my bra low.  My avatar is where I wear it.  So for me, it feels like forever to get to BSL...



Where you wear you bra is the same for me. I'm at bsb for my longest layers (the others are almost there). So, I'm expecting bsl by December. Yes, it seems like forever!


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 9, 2010)

Ladies I took some pics of my hair today with the Set I did on the pillow soft curlers 

I am 20 weeks post so Excuse the frizz LOL!

MY son just told me I am woofing, Just because his hair is slicked down he thinks he is cute. Literally your Woofing ma!


----------



## AlliCat (Jun 11, 2010)

^ Cute! The set turned out really nice. Yay for heatless styles 

I got a fresh relaxer yesterday so I got a chance to see my "true" length. I am getting close to BSL!! Only about 1.5 inches to go. Last month I retained 1 inch so hopefully i can do it again this month. That would put me and BSL by the end of summer for sure 

And sidebar - when I make BSL, even if it's 1 strand, I will claim it! believe that!!


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Jun 11, 2010)

way to grow Blackhoyachick  and soon2bsl  

Your set turned out great jjamiah, what frizz? lol very cute


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jun 11, 2010)

thanks ladies. i am so mad (yet laughing) that I straightened my hair and washed it out less thann 48 hours later. what can i say? this DC humidity and my straight hair were like, "WTF" so back to my beloved curly ponytails. 

and, like 2 years later, i have FINALLY found my staple products: Tresemme Naturals Conditioner, Pure Aloe Vera Gel, and EVOO! Curly, bouncy, less frizz, and a soft hold. And all cone-free! woot! 

and I also no longer cowash. i moreso rinse my hair thoroughly. when I apply my tresemme, i don't wash it out AT ALL! I clip my hair up in its 4 sections, place a cap on and finish my shower. i get out with the cap still on, lotion and get dressed, and then proceed to add the gel and oil to my hair. then i style from there =)


----------



## NJoy (Jun 11, 2010)

AlliCat said:


> ^ Cute! The set turned out really nice. Yay for heatless styles
> 
> I got a fresh relaxer yesterday so I got a chance to see my "true" length. I am getting close to BSL!! Only about 1.5 inches to go. Last month I retained 1 inch so hopefully i can do it again this month. That would put me and BSL by the end of summer for sure
> 
> *And sidebar - when I make BSL, even if it's 1 strand, I will claim it! believe that!!*


I hear ya, girl.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 11, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Ladies I took some pics of my hair today with the Set I did on the pillow soft curlers
> 
> I am 20 weeks post so Excuse the frizz LOL!
> 
> MY son just told me I am woofing, Just because his hair is slicked down he thinks he is cute. Literally your Woofing ma!


 


Very Cute!!


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 11, 2010)

I just text my stylist I need my hair done. I am not going to hold out any longer with my relaxer. It's going to be 21 weeks next week. I am going to go on the next saturday I have nada to do.

Thanks ladies for the compliments on my set, I am new to it so I hope it gets better with time


----------



## aa9746 (Jun 11, 2010)

Finished wk 10 of my braids under wig going for week 11 then I'll redo the braids! I forgot how many inches I'm away from bsl but I'm hoping that posting more in this thread will magically give me more length (I'm between apl and bsl right now).


----------



## Nelli04 (Jun 12, 2010)

Congrats to all the lucky ladies who made BSL already! 

I plan to keep my hair twisted for most of the summer...I am going to do a length check in July (when I straighten my hair) and hopefully I will be passed full APL by then, so I can be on track for my goal of full BSL come december


----------



## bestblackgirl (Jun 12, 2010)

Congrats to all who are already BSL.... I am hoping the Summer Growth Spurt gives me a boost to reach my goal by December. Looking forward to swang my BSL hair


----------



## bimtheduck (Jun 13, 2010)

Got a relaxer touch up 2 weeks ago that did NOT take at all so will be getting a corrective in about a month but I did get to do a length check and take pics. I'm about inch away from BSL. So hopefully by my corrective I'll be grazing BSL. Ill try and post pics sometime this week.


----------



## bryantgurls (Jun 13, 2010)

Hello ladies,

Just checking in. I am about 16 weeks post and am not sure when I will relax (hoping to get more growth I guess)  I think that when I do, I will make BSB although BSL would be better . Wishful thinking I guess...


----------



## 25Nona (Jun 14, 2010)

You Ladies have been having some AWESOME progress, I've been bad about checking in but I'm going to get back on top of my game now. 

And a big CONGRATS to all of the ladies that have made it to BSL, I'm hoping to still be on target for December.  I'm scheduled for a touch up this coming weekend I'll post an updated length check than.


----------



## loonggood (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## MuziqizLyfe (Jun 15, 2010)

Well ladies, I never officially joined this challenge but making it to BSL has been my main goal since I joined this board. I started out chin length and have been on and off my reggie since I think 2010 will be my year to finally make my goal as it looks as though I'm just about grazing bsl 

I hope to make my goal of full BSL by December


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 15, 2010)

Small check-in....

...after the setback (of which I will NOT speak again), I'm shooting for BSL in December, or optimistically October. It was way too hot for that straight hair business, so I got a Dominican blowout and promptly washed it out 6 days later. Getting my sew-in tomorrow evening, and hoping I can keep it until September, not to mention retain all my growth.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 15, 2010)

I am going to be sporting a Pony Tail for the summer, I can't do the lace front So I must back my baby back up and put her in a bag so that I can rock her for the fall 

I will have my hair braided again and rock the lace front a month or two before my fall relaxer 

But for my summer style it will be the same pony I just order after over 2 years of searching for it I found it  I will rock this style all summer swapping up my earrings to give it a change, I love the look, I will also switch ponys occassionly. I ordered 2 of my favorite and one of a different look .


----------



## aa9746 (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm in the process of taking down and redoing 10wk old braided hair. The good news is I retained an inch of growth. I'm 2 inches past apl. I seem to get faster progress when my hair is braided up for more than 6ks straight (under my wig). So, I'm considering doing another 10wk stretch. Right now this seems to be my ticket to reaching bsl. Also, I'm thinking about doing aphogee 2step to help strengthen my ends.


----------



## Sondice (Jun 15, 2010)

Update:

Ok so I self relaxed porb one month ago, dusted the ends. Im prob like 1 -2 inches away from being BSL/BSB. The last length check is my siggy pic. Overall I would say Im happy with my progress. Hopefully by Sept I'll be there, or even sooner.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm wondering if I need to stop wearing low bras. The ones I wear are more MBL length and when I look in the mirror, I start to feel as though I'll never get there. What do you think, ladies? Could it be a bra thing?


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Jun 16, 2010)

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> I'm wondering if I need to stop wearing low bras. The ones I wear are more MBL length and when I look in the mirror, I start to feel as though I'll never get there. What do you think, ladies? Could it be a bra thing?



I'm just popping my head in, but YES it is sooooooo a bra thing.  I wear my bra midway down my back (when i measure from the nape of my neck to my hip, my bra falls 2in from the halfway mark).  I just reached full bsl (unofficial length check on 9wk post hair...wont relax till end of july) and it seemed like it took for freakin' ever!  I'm in the MBL challenge and everytime i see my hair with a shirt on it looks long, then when i look with just a bra it's like "that's it?!" darn you bsl!!  the pic in my siggy is from my previous relaxer in April and in reference to my bra it seems so much shorter than when i wear a shirt. the way you wear your bra is def deceiving. But the bright side is when you finally reach full BSL, then MBL is around the corner!


----------



## Soulberry (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm finally past APL ladies! I have 3 more inches to go. I want to be past BSL by New Years


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Jun 16, 2010)

bigbrowneyez said:


> I'm just popping my head in, but YES it is sooooooo a bra thing.  I wear my bra midway down my back (when i measure from the nape of my neck to my hip, my bra falls 2in from the halfway mark).  I just reached full bsl (unofficial length check on 9wk post hair...wont relax till end of july) and it seemed like it took for freakin' ever!  I'm in the MBL challenge and everytime i see my hair with a shirt on it looks long, then when i look with just a bra it's like "that's it?!" darn you bsl!!  the pic in my siggy is from my previous relaxer in April and in reference to my bra it seems so much shorter than when i wear a shirt. the way you wear your bra is def deceiving. But the bright side is when you finally reach full BSL, then MBL is around the corner!



Thanks so much. BSL and MBL really isn't that much apart from each other on me (I'm barely 5'2). So, it's killing me, lol.


----------



## loulou82 (Jun 17, 2010)

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> I'm wondering if I need to stop wearing low bras. The ones I wear are more MBL length and when I look in the mirror, I start to feel as though I'll never get there. What do you think, ladies? Could it be a bra thing?



I'm switching bras too. My new one sits an inch below my shoulder blades. I'm making no headway with my MBLish bra.


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Jun 18, 2010)

So here is my update, unfortunately a set back, as I stated a few weeks ago, I had an allergic reaction to the glue used to apply my lace frontal, so I stayed up to cut the weave out, I cut my hair in three places but I still didnt take the braids down I kept them in for about 4 weeks, I took them done today, to find that I have lost a lot of hair, maybe the average person wont know BUT I DO!! I also have about a 3 inch bald spot near the edge of my hair, centered....so I will see how she will cover my hair. I didnt take a picture but I guess I will take one tomorrow...I feel so embarassed, and silly...but hey we live and we learn, Im hiding my hair until October 23rd, 2010...so praying for growth and retention.....


----------



## NJoy (Jun 18, 2010)

Wow.  I'm so sorry to hear of your setback.  Please don't feel silly or embarrassed.  We're here to support you as you bounce back from this.  Here's hoping the summer erases any loss and that it's not as bad as it feels.


----------



## RocksMiAfroPuff (Jun 18, 2010)

Id like to join. I hope its not too late. I have to get my laptop up and running so i can post my starting pics. as soon as i get that done i will. im excited! Ive gone completly natural since MAY 8th 2010..and im about APL so i think i can make it by dec...right? yea...im pretty sure i can ha-ha-ha-ha!


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 18, 2010)

lawyer2be371 said:


> So here is my update, unfortunately a set back, as I stated a few weeks ago, I had an allergic reaction to the glue used to apply my lace frontal, so I stayed up to cut the weave out, I cut my hair in three places but I still didnt take the braids down I kept them in for about 4 weeks, I took them done today, to find that I have lost a lot of hair, maybe the average person wont know BUT I DO!! I also have about a 3 inch bald spot near the edge of my hair, centered....so I will see how she will cover my hair. I didnt take a picture but I guess I will take one tomorrow...I feel so embarassed, and silly...but hey we live and we learn, Im hiding my hair until October 23rd, 2010...so praying for growth and retention.....


 
Sorry to hear of your setback lawyer2be371. 



bunz said:


> Id like to join. I hope its not too late. I have to get my laptop up and running so i can post my starting pics. as soon as i get that done i will. im excited! Ive gone completly natural since MAY 8th 2010..and im about APL so i think i can make it by dec...right? yea...im pretty sure i can ha-ha-ha-ha!


 

 to the BSB/BSL Challenge of 2010


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 19, 2010)

Sorry about your setback lawyer2be371.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Jun 19, 2010)

Checking in again. Not sure where I am at the moment and my picture taking skills are still sub par. After my debacle with a wash and go (see sig below) I'm back to protective styles and will try my hand at buns and updos at the moment. For those that do buns and updos though what do you do with your hair at the end of the day or can you sleep in said hairstyle?


----------



## BlackGeisha (Jun 19, 2010)

*Claiming it gosh darnit!*



*June 2010*


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Jun 19, 2010)

Congrats, BlackGeisha!


----------



## Katherina (Jun 19, 2010)

BlackGeisha said:


> *Claiming it gosh darnit!*
> 
> 
> 
> *June 2010*



CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Jun 19, 2010)

Congrats blackgeisha!  yay bsl looks so long


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 19, 2010)

Blackgeisha Whew Hew! ANOTHER BSL success!


----------



## BlackGeisha (Jun 19, 2010)

sipp100 said:


> Congrats, BlackGeisha!


 


Elle97 said:


> CONGRATS!!!!


 


Sapphire_chic said:


> Congrats blackgeisha!  yay bsl looks so long


 


JJamiah said:


> Blackgeisha Whew Hew! ANOTHER BSL success!


 

*Thanks Gals!*


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 19, 2010)

2 more inches to claim MBL  and 4 more to claim WL. I am excited ladies. I will be back to where I was.







I washed my hair today with Hair One Tea Tree on scalp and Hair One Olive Oil on my strands. I rinsed and applied APhogee 2 minute for about 30 minutes. I then rinsed that out and put Silk elements Megasilk treatment with PC in for 2 hours. Lo and behold it was better than BUTTER, ahhhh, I sprayed CHI keratin mist, HSH Soy Leave In, Argan Oil, got under the dryer for 5 minutes, blow dried for 2. 



Silky Smooth hair!



I flipped it up in an ouchless band and called it a day!


----------



## The Princess (Jun 19, 2010)

BlackGeisha said:


> *Claiming it gosh darnit!*
> 
> 
> 
> *June 2010*


 

Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 19, 2010)

BlackGeisha said:


> *Thanks Gals!*


 
SO BG are you shooting for MBL  ?


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Jun 19, 2010)

BlackGeisha said:


> *Claiming it gosh darnit!*
> 
> 
> 
> *June 2010*



congrats!


----------



## Janet' (Jun 19, 2010)

Congrats BlackGeisha!


----------



## BlackGeisha (Jun 19, 2010)

The Princess said:


> Congrats!!!!!!


 


JJamiah said:


> SO BG are you shooting for MBL  ?


 
*SHOWL IS!!!  I was going to participate on the side lines but I guess I'll go ahead and join. I have 6 months to make it, sounds reasonable. *



chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> congrats!


 


Janet' said:


> Congrats BlackGeisha!


 
*Thanks Ladies!*


----------



## loulou82 (Jun 19, 2010)

Congrats BlackGeisha!!


----------



## Ms.Christ3n (Jun 19, 2010)

BlackGeisha said:


> *Claiming it gosh darnit!*


  You better! Congrats!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 19, 2010)

So many ladies moving on that is what I like to see love to see you come and love to see you go right on to the MBL thread! LOL 

I hope to see more reveals for JUNE 2010, Ladies where are you?


----------



## aa9746 (Jun 19, 2010)

June length check on natural hair. The major difference I can see is that my natural hair shows more length now without me stretching it compared to my siggy pic. taken a year ago.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jun 19, 2010)

When was my last length check photo? LOL oh well, I took lots of pics today because of my new highlights (another thread), and of COURSE I had to add a length check so...here it is: 






I hope I can be at the bottom of it at the end of the summer.


----------



## aa9746 (Jun 19, 2010)

Black Hoya Chick said:


> When was my last length check photo? LOL oh well, I took lots of pics today because of my new highlights (another thread), and of COURSE I had to add a length check so...here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nice progress! I'm trying to get where u are at now.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Jun 19, 2010)

Okay I'm late to the party with the following products:

Silk Elements Moisturizing Treatment with Olive Oil (my new dc if it's good)
Bee Mine Hair Serum (mango scent)

Any one use them? Anything good? I got the serum today in the mail and I applied it (boy, is this stuff oily - a little goes a long way with an applicator tip). It tingles, but doesn't burn. I think I'll use it every other day.

Any thoughts?

As for length check, my hair is pretty much still bsb (though my longest layer is moving on, lol).


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Jun 20, 2010)

my update from this weekend when I straightened (although I have already washed it out  )

I'm still shooting for Dec 31st


----------



## The Princess (Jun 20, 2010)

Sapphire_chic said:


> my update from this weekend when I straightened (although I have already washed it out  )
> View attachment 70602
> I'm still shooting for Dec 31st


 

Don't know how low your bra sits. It look like you might be there, are very darn close.


----------



## The Princess (Jun 20, 2010)

Kusare said:


> Checking in again. Not sure where I am at the moment and my picture taking skills are still sub par. After my debacle with a wash and go (see sig below) I'm back to protective styles and will try my hand at buns and updos at the moment. For those that do buns and updos though what do you do with your hair at the end of the day or can you sleep in said hairstyle?


 

Way to go, keep up the good work. You are very close, if not already.


----------



## The Princess (Jun 20, 2010)

aa9746 said:


> June length check on natural hair. The major difference I can see is that my natural hair shows more length now without me stretching it compared to my siggy pic. taken a year ago.


 

You are BSL. Congrats


----------



## The Princess (Jun 20, 2010)

Well im been out the net for awhile, just finish finals in two of my classes. Woohoo. Unfortunately my hair has not been getting the attention it should. With work and school and working out, my hair been last. I do feel NG though.

WOW so many ladies are achieving their goal of BSL. Congrats to you all. 

I will be going to the Hairdresser Wednesday. I will post pics then. 

Keep up all the good work ladies and keep the pictures comming.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 20, 2010)

BlackGeisha said:


> *Claiming it gosh darnit!*
> 
> 
> 
> *June 2010*


 




Congratulations!!!!! Now it's on to MBL!


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 20, 2010)

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> Okay I'm late to the party with the following products:
> 
> Silk Elements Moisturizing Treatment with Olive Oil (my new dc if it's good)
> Bee Mine Hair Serum (mango scent)
> ...


 
Silk Elements Megasilk Moisturizing Treatment is AWESOME, my advice get a self heating cap, leave the SE on for about 1-2 hours under this and then the feel you will get will leave BUTTER in the dust. I LOVE IT! LOVE IT! LOVE IT! It is my main staple.  I have the creme tub not the green. 

SE bought my hair back from extreme chlorine damage!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Jun 20, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Silk Elements Megasilk Moisturizing Treatment is AWESOME, my advice get a self heating cap, leave the SE on for about 1-2 hours under this and then the feel you will get will leave BUTTER in the dust. I LOVE IT! LOVE IT! LOVE IT! It is my main staple.  I have the creme tub not the green.
> 
> SE bought my hair back from extreme chlorine damage!



Thanks so much!!!


----------



## baddison (Jun 20, 2010)

Here is my update from this weekend, too.  Ended another 13-week (3-month stretch)

Am I the slowest grower on the planet???


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 20, 2010)

baddison said:


> Here is my update from this weekend, too.  Ended another 13-week (3-month stretch)
> 
> Am I the slowest grower on the planet???



I see a difference from your siggy pic. So there is definitely progress. Also you look to have about 3 inches left to reach the top of your Bra, so not much longer to grow. Don't be so hard on yourself. My hair doesn't seem to grow to me, then it just grows out of no where. So relax baddison, no stressing out


----------



## baddison (Jun 20, 2010)

Awww....thanks JJ!!  Hair Anorexia...LOL!


----------



## bryantgurls (Jun 20, 2010)

BlackGeisha said:


> *Claiming it gosh darnit!*
> 
> 
> 
> *June 2010*



Congratulations!!! MBL here she comes!!!


----------



## bryantgurls (Jun 20, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Silk Elements Megasilk Moisturizing Treatment is AWESOME, my advice get a self heating cap, leave the SE on for about 1-2 hours under this and then the feel you will get will leave BUTTER in the dust. I LOVE IT! LOVE IT! LOVE IT! It is my main staple.  I have the creme tub not the green.
> 
> SE bought my hair back from extreme chlorine damage!



Yep! Silk Elements Moisturizing treatment is a staple of mines also!!! I have never received such good results from anything else. I actually tried to use others because I wanted to save money, but I had to go right back to SE. Forget the money, this stuff is good!


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jun 20, 2010)

Giovanni is warming up to my heart. lol. I used the 50:50 shampoo today, and I am in LOVE! And its good for colored hair. Add that to the fact that its sulfate free and I was sold, but then when I felt my hair after using it?! I could still run my fingers through it: NO DRYNESS, yet it felt absolutely clean. Moist and clean? If I had my Tresemme Shampoo with me I would throw it out, my ORS creamy aloe shampoo too! As soon as I get back to school tomorrow, I will. Its THAT GOOD.


----------



## lisajames96 (Jun 21, 2010)

Black Hoya Chick said:


> When was my last length check photo? LOL oh well, I took lots of pics today because of my new highlights (another thread), and of COURSE I had to add a length check so...here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice progress! I haven't done a length check either, since the beginning of the challenge. I'm scared because I haven't been protective styling like I should, and I may have retained length in some place but not otherserplexed...you've inspired my lazy butt to step up!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey all,

I forgot I was in this challege.  Anyway I have a super long neck (was nicknamed goose after my father) and I am finally .5 inches past APL!  I havent relaxed since Sept 2009 and wont until the first week in Dec. hopefully by then I will be BSB.  This is the longest my hair has ever been in my ENTIRE life!  

My final goal is WL with a goal of June 2012!  I got 2 years to go!  I am going to straighten in a few weeks for a trim and hopefully I can add some pics.

I am too happy to have found this site and all of you lovely ladies!  

HHG!


----------



## grow (Jun 21, 2010)

i'm so happy to see the progress you ladies are making!


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 21, 2010)

SouthernStunner said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I forgot I was in this challege.  Anyway I have a super long neck (was nicknamed goose after my father) and I am finally .5 inches past APL!  I havent relaxed since Sept 2009 and wont until the first week in Dec. hopefully by then I will be BSB.  This is the longest my hair has ever been in my ENTIRE life!
> 
> ...





grow said:


> i'm so happy to see the progress you ladies are making!




Hello my two lost sisters, I sent a bounty hunter to bring you back alive and your punishment was no co washing for a week 

What's going on  grow?

Congrats on your progress SS


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 21, 2010)

Ladies we have 6 more months to go. I want to have a mini game in BSL 2010. I want to Challenge you ladies to retain 3 inches, and I'd like to do 3 checks August, October and December so that we can keep at it. Checks are verbal, and in December I'd like all of us even those who have passed BSL to come back and post the Beginning picture and ending picture for they year. I'd so love to inspire 2011 Challengers. 

Ladies thanks for making BSL 2010 such a large and important challenge.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jun 21, 2010)

^^I like that idea. I will play because even though I am BSL, I want to be full BSL/MBL, and that is still about 2 inches away.


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Jun 21, 2010)

Sounds like a good challenge! I will be checking in, I think 3 inches will defo have me at bsl  jjamiah and alot of our ladies are gonna be wsl by then


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 22, 2010)

I received my Ponytails from Hairsisters today!
I quickly gelled up my hair  and put a Pony HOok in it. Got under the dryer and dried my hair most of the way. I put my pony on  AHhhh just like old times. I will rock this for the WHOLE SUMMER. I love it, it is low manipulation and I look groomed not to mention it last the whole week


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Jun 28, 2010)

Ladies, I am now transitioning from relaxed to natural. I just don't see the desire or need to relax my hair. I'm still in the challenge, though with some different objectives!! Wish me luck.


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Jun 28, 2010)

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> Ladies, I am now transitioning from relaxed to natural. I just don't see the desire or need to relax my hair. I'm still in the challenge, though with some different objectives!! Wish me luck.


 
Yay, another transitioner - Good Luck!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Jun 28, 2010)

sipp100 said:


> Yay, another transitioner - Good Luck!



Thanks so much!!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 28, 2010)

baddison said:


> Here is my update from this weekend, too.  Ended another 13-week (3-month stretch)
> 
> Am I the slowest grower on the planet???





We just have to keep pushing. You have made progress and you hair looks healthy. I feel like my hair is standing still also. We have about the same amount of inches to go before reaching bsl. Sigh we'll get there.


----------



## bestblackgirl (Jun 29, 2010)

I realize I will most definetly reach bsl this year, maybe even by September.  I'm that much closer to my final goal. Yay


----------



## my-everything (Jun 29, 2010)

I need 1/2 an inch to reach full bsl   I'm finally perfecting my regimen, using the right techniques ect..Hopefully i'll be wsl by april 2011 just in time for my 4 years naturalversary


----------



## bimtheduck (Jun 30, 2010)

Plan on getting a corrective relaxer this friday so prepooed with wheatgerm oil and bitoera conditioner, clarified, did an Aphogee2step treatment, DCed for 30 w heat and 2 hours without heat with a mixture of Suave humectant, NTM, matrix biolage ultra hydrating conditioner, and coconut oil. Air dried with giovanni direct leave in.

Hopefully I'll be BSL or very close to it on Friday!


----------



## my-everything (Jun 30, 2010)

bimtheduck said:


> Plan on getting a corrective relaxer this friday so prepooed with wheatgerm oil and bitoera conditioner, clarified, did an Aphogee2step treatment, DCed for 30 w heat and 2 hours without heat with a mixture of Suave humectant, NTM, matrix biolage ultra hydrating conditioner, and coconut oil. Air dried with giovanni direct leave in.
> 
> *Hopefully I'll be BSL or very close to it on Friday*!


 

I'm looking forward to seeing your update!


----------



## NJoy (Jun 30, 2010)

Ok, so I've claimed bsl already. But that was stretched and just the longest layers. Now I'm claiming full BSL and officially moving onward to mbl.


----------



## grow (Jul 4, 2010)

i've been told by the other ladies on here that i'm about an inch or so from BSB, which for me is alot better because i wear my bra strap really low and am 5 feet 10 and a half inches.

plus, trying to figure which bra to use for the pictures is so difficult to keep consistent, too!

anyhoo, i just think it's better to go by the bone structure because that does not change according to what a person is wearing.

i must admit, when i first joined this challenge earlier this year, i kinda never thought it would happen, but this demonstration is increasing my faith and making me a believer that *everything is possible!*

i've never had hair this long in my entire life!

it's late here right now, but tomorrow, i'll post the progress pics!


----------



## my-everything (Jul 4, 2010)

My hair is pretty much touching bottom bsl but i'll just wait another 2-3 weeks just to make sure it's fully there


----------



## grow (Jul 5, 2010)

here's the picture i promised!

i know my shorter front layers still have quite a ways to go (they are about 2 inches from APL), but i was so busy looking at those layers, i forgot to pay attention to how these back layers are steadily inching their way to BSL now!

yes, i need to count my blessings and not only look at what i need to grow out more, but to also look at what is already growing now!




what do you ladies think?

will i make it by the deadline? (we're only talking the back ends.....i know it'll take until 2011 for the shorter layers to "catch up", lol!)


----------



## The Princess (Jul 5, 2010)

All you ladies are making great progress. Keep it up. Less than 6 months to go.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 5, 2010)

grow said:


> here's the picture i promised!
> 
> i know my shorter front layers still have quite a ways to go (they are about 2 inches from APL), but i was so busy looking at those layers, i forgot to pay attention to how these back layers are steadily inching their way to BSL now!
> 
> ...


 
Wonderful Progress keep up the great work


----------



## grow (Jul 5, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Wonderful Progress keep up the great work


 
Thank you so much sweetie pie!

JJamiah, i don't know how you put up with my whinning and complaining all these months, lol!
you've always been there to wipe my tears and get me back on track!
so it's extra special to share this joy with you because you're one of those special people who helped me get there! (also NJoy, Aggie, Flowinlocks, and alot great ladies...you know who you are...i need to make a page just for the thanks!)   

Thank you for believing in me and my hair, even when i couldn't!
You are a blessing!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 5, 2010)

grow said:


> Thank you so much sweetie pie!
> 
> JJamiah, i don't know how you put up with my whinning and complaining all these months, lol!
> you've always been there to wipe my tears and get me back on track!
> ...


 
Grow Your totally welcome, I never heard whining or complaining at all. 
I am happy to help and if you ever need to do it again I am here. 
Your well on your way to your goal. 

Your hair is going to grow weather you want it to or not, it's just keeping it on our heads that sometimes poses a challenge weather we are scissor happy or don't know the proper techniques at the moment. It is okay, a learning curve.  

You seem to have come along very well, I am proud of you. You'll be there at the end of the year, with consistant growth, congratulations


----------



## Janet' (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi All, I just wanted to update with a picture that I took July 1, the day that I colored.  I am claiming BSB and I have been told that I wear my bra low, but I'm not claiming BSL until my hair touches my bra...even if that really means I'm pretty much MBL...What do you think?


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jul 5, 2010)

Ok ladies, I'm back. I needed time to process that setback, and I feel better now. Five months to get to BSL from full APL...that's three inches I believe. I don't crave it as much now that I made it and lost it, but I'm gonna push for it. My hair is sewn up in a weave as of now, and Tuesday will mark three weeks that I have had it in. My goal is 8 weeks. I'm just taking it one day at a time, Megatekking and cowashing since it's curly hair (BoBraz).

Lots of great progress in this thread, and I see a lot of ladies have reached their goals. Congrats, guys


----------



## Nelli04 (Jul 5, 2010)

Hey everyone!
I just straightened my hair for the first time since may and got a trim. My hair is a little longer than I thought. I am still APL...but I am about 2.5-3 inches from BSL...so hopefully I can still make it by Dec...if not dec, by Feb


----------



## Janet' (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

I attached a better length picture and although I am not BSL I'm pretty darn close...I'm thinking about moseying on into the MBL Challenge just to see how far I can get...


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 6, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I attached a better length picture and although I am not BSL I'm pretty darn close...I'm thinking about moseying on into the MBL Challenge just to see how far I can get...





You are sooooo close!! You will def. be there next month. I'm lovin the color and your natural do as well.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 6, 2010)

my-everything said:


> My hair is pretty much touching bottom bsl but i'll just wait another 2-3 weeks just to make sure it's fully there





Congratulations!!!


----------



## Janet' (Jul 6, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> You are sooooo close!! You will def. be there next month. I'm lovin the color and your natural do as well.



Aww, thanks! I was not expecting to be this close...Now, I have to make sure that I don't have any setbacks with this color so that I can get as close to MBL as possible!


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 6, 2010)

Sapphire_chic said:


> Sounds like a good challenge! I will be checking in, I think 3 inches will defo have me at bsl  jjamiah and alot of our ladies are gonna be wsl by then


 
I just cut it last week so I won't be WL by the end of the year but hopefully by next year


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 6, 2010)

lilsparkle825 said:


> Ok ladies, I'm back. I needed time to process that setback, and I feel better now. Five months to get to BSL from full APL...that's three inches I believe. I don't crave it as much now that I made it and lost it, but I'm gonna push for it. My hair is sewn up in a weave as of now, and Tuesday will mark three weeks that I have had it in. My goal is 8 weeks. I'm just taking it one day at a time, Megatekking and cowashing since it's curly hair (BoBraz).
> 
> Lots of great progress in this thread, and I see a lot of ladies have reached their goals. Congrats, guys


 
No worries you'll get there again; Maybe the laxed mode will allow you to reach there in the nick of time, I think when we are so anxious we check it too often, but your going to be there in no time.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 6, 2010)

Janet I left you a comment, and I don't see it  I might have left it in another thread LOL!

Your hair progress is looking great!


I don't know if I Updated here but: 

I have 4 more inches until MBL and 6 for WL since my 2 inch trim/cut, I need shape to my hair so this was more important to me


----------



## Soliel185 (Jul 8, 2010)

Clap for em, Clap for em! 


Tonight I was co-washing and decided to stretch a few sections and see where I was length wise. I am happy to report that my nape stretched is BSL!!! :trampolin:trampolin

My hair is layered, so the rest of my hair ranges from APL to CBL. My next pictures will be taken on my nappiversary (July 15th). I'm going to figure out how to take a picture w/o involving my SO b/c I don't want him making fun of me. erplexed


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jul 8, 2010)

i braided my hair. i just need a break from doing it daily. i'll try and take pics tomorrow.


----------



## Janet' (Jul 8, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Janet I left you a comment, and I don't see it  I might have left it in another thread LOL!
> 
> Your hair progress is looking great!
> 
> ...



JJamiah, I think that you left it in the MBL Challenge...as I quietly slipped over there, lol. Thanks!


----------



## grow (Jul 8, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I attached a better length picture and although I am not BSL I'm pretty darn close...I'm thinking about moseying on into the MBL Challenge just to see how far I can get...


 


Soliel185 said:


> Clap for em, Clap for em!
> 
> 
> Tonight I was co-washing and decided to stretch a few sections and see where I was length wise. I am happy to report that my nape stretched is BSL!!! :trampolin:trampolin
> ...


 


Black Hoya Chick said:


> i braided my hair. i just need a break from doing it daily. i'll try and take pics tomorrow.


 
ladies, seeing you all reaching your goals and getting ready for new ones just fills me with joy and hope!
THANK YOU AND CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU ALL!!!!!


----------



## Jade Feria (Jul 8, 2010)

*My flat iron fell and broke so I can't really do a length check/picture update  (on the other hand this may be a good thing because then I'm not tempted to use heat on my hair). I did a quick stretch and it looks like I'm about 1.5 inches from BSL. I've been really busy so I've just been leaving my hair alone for the most part..taking care of it but at the same time not obsessing over it. It looks like it has gotten a bit thicker as well.*


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 9, 2010)

Summer Growth Where R U?


----------



## aa9746 (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm hoping for a summer spurt too. I'm doing more cowashes, I noticed those with significant progress cowash. And, more baggying under my wig. I've been psing, direct heat twice this year, and 2 dustings but my growth/retention wasn't that much. I gained an inch so far. I only wore my hair out for 2 wks this year. (I hope the cowashing helps me)


----------



## grow (Jul 10, 2010)

i hear ya! summer is the real "growth spurting" time, but hey, we've still got some months left to get it in!

i think by early september, we should have an accurate idea of how the summer spurt has gone......so we have got to be patient....yuck, lol!

i really try not to even look much at my hair anymore so i can be "surprised" when i check....and believe me, that's not easy!

especially because i am cowashing daily now (yes, aa9746, i believe it works, too!) so i actually have contact with my hair....i just try to stay away from the double mirrors and get that double baggy bun done fast!   

hhg ladies!


----------



## beans4reezy (Jul 10, 2010)

Here is my update. I just took out my braids and I still need 2" to BSL by December. I'm getting a bit discouraged as I think I'll need to push my goal to feb or march of 2011. But, I am keeping positive by not focusing on time line goals, instead focusing on my progress thus far. Oh, and I haven't relaxed in 16 months- so maybe if I relax I will be closer to BSL than I think:


----------



## Janet' (Jul 10, 2010)

Beans, 

Don't give up, you'll be BSL before you know it. Two inches is nothing!!!


----------



## beans4reezy (Jul 10, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Beans,
> 
> Don't give up, you'll be BSL before you know it. Two inches is nothing!!!


 
Thanks Janet'. I really needed the encouragement


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Jul 10, 2010)

Beans4reezy: I think at least 2 inches is definately within your grasp this year, what are you doing with your hair for the rest of summer?

I am wearing a dress today that is about an inch and a half above my actual bra strap and my hair is actually hitting it! I know it's not bsl but now I can see it in the horizon, I think this hot weather is good for growth.
will be back to post pic


----------



## beans4reezy (Jul 10, 2010)

Sapphire_chic said:


> Beans4reezy: I think at least 2 inches is definately within your grasp this year, what are you doing with your hair for the rest of summer?


 
Corn row braids, wigs, and I am thinking about getting a sew-in as well. I am really deep into my stretch- so no manipulation/protective styles will be a must for me for the rest of the year.


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Jul 10, 2010)

Ok here is my update, it isn't actually touching the top of my dress like I thought but It is inching past my tattoos like alot lol


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Jul 10, 2010)

whoops that pic was massive, here is resized. grrr still massive ok last time


----------



## aa9746 (Jul 10, 2010)

Sapphire_chic said:


> whoops that pic was massive, here is resized. grrr still massive ok last time


 
Nice progress!


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Jul 10, 2010)

^^ thank you!!


----------



## beans4reezy (Jul 10, 2010)

Sapphire Chic, you are almost there! Great progress girl!


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 10, 2010)

HEllo Ladies 

How are you doing, I have been so Busy with the Mr. and now my boys are back. I have used 1 thing up.

My NTM Silk Touch Leave in is all finished. 

I am also going to be making a couple of trips to the Salon for the SUmmer, I think since I like to pamper myself in the warmer months usually from May - September.

I am also putting this on prepaid cards and making request for gifts for gift certificates.
I Realized I miss being pampered.

I had a Prescriptive Facial, Pedicure, Wax and my hair done this week and it felt so relieving. I haven't gotten this much attention in such a long time. I feel like a new woman  

I think the Mr. Needs one he is a bit cranky!  
__________________


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 10, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> HEllo Ladies
> 
> How are you doing, I have been so Busy with the Mr. and now my boys are back. I have used 1 thing up.
> 
> ...





I am soooo jealous.. There's nothing like getting pampered. I agree you  do feel like a new woman.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 10, 2010)

Sapphire_chic said:


> whoops that pic was massive, here is resized. grrr still massive ok last time





I love the thickness of your hair! 




beans4reezy said:


> Here is my update. I just took out my braids and I still need 2" to BSL by December. I'm getting a bit discouraged as I think I'll need to push my goal to feb or march of 2011. But, I am keeping positive by not focusing on time line goals, instead focusing on my progress thus far. Oh, and I haven't relaxed in 16 months- so maybe if I relax I will be closer to BSL than I think:






You'll make it this year.



Soliel185 said:


> Clap for em, Clap for em!
> 
> 
> Tonight I was co-washing and decided to stretch a few sections and see where I was length wise. I am happy to report that* my nape stretched is BSL!!! :trampolin:trampolin*
> ...




Congrats!!!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 10, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> I am soooo jealous.. There's nothing like getting pampered. I agree you do feel like a new woman.


Flow I don't get this often, I think it helps me to feel more  



Sapphire_chic said:


> whoops that pic was massive, here is resized. grrr still massive ok last time


 
Beautiful Prgoress; Your definitely just a breath away


----------



## Carrie A (Jul 10, 2010)

Just checking in to say that my nape is now BSL, a small amount passes BS.  The rest is a full APL. I hope by the end of the year to be full BSL.


----------



## joyandfaith (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi Ladies, I'm back.  I had moved on to the MBL challenge a couple of months ago, but I had to cut 4 inches off due to raggedy ends and post-partum shedding.   Anywho, I'm back and I hope to be full BSL by Dec 2010


----------



## Minnie (Jul 12, 2010)

I am checking in.  I have taken slacking to a new level...  I have been in the same braids since March.  I am currently taking them down and hopefully by the end of the week I should be finish and able to make a assesment if I will be able to make this goal.

Congrats to everyone that has made BSL>


----------



## beans4reezy (Jul 12, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> You'll make it this year.


 
Thanks Flowinlocks! 

Imma go down trying and I sure hope you are right!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm checking in. I'm still transitioning and keeping my hair in protective styles. I will probably do a length check in September. I'm trying to avoid heat, though. So, I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Khaiya (Jul 12, 2010)

Still striving to get to BSL over here. Haven't straightened in a bit so i don't know how far i have to go now. I'll probably do a length check at the end of the month or so.


----------



## grow (Jul 13, 2010)

just checking in ladies.....

i am so counting the inches...no the centimeters until i get to BSL!

i wear my bras so low though.

i think i will get to BSB before BSL.

of course, having such a long back does not help....

hubby thinks i might make it before december.....hmmmmm.....i wish!


----------



## discodumpling (Jul 13, 2010)

Still hoping & wishing for BSL by Xmas. I've been keeping my hair in updo's mostly especially because it's been so hot. I think i'm getting my summer spurt but won't know until the weather cools and I straighten my hair. 

Keep on truckin ladies.


----------



## Janet' (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm seriously about to wash my hair tonight- I like the straight look, really I do, but I'm in growth mode and I feel like the best way for my hair to do that is to leave it be- that means, back to wash and go's!!!


----------



## GreenD (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi ladies, I'm going to go ahead and bow out of this challenge. It's bee fun and I can't wait to see all of the lovely BSL ladies in Dec.!! I'll see you all at BSL hopefully next year around this time. Guess I got a little over ambitious....  

Happy hair growing!!!


----------



## baddison (Jul 13, 2010)

GreenD said:


> Hi ladies, I'm going to go ahead and bow out of this challenge. It's bee fun and I can't wait to see all of the lovely BSL ladies in Dec.!! I'll see you all at BSL hopefully next year around this time. Guess I got a little over ambitious....
> 
> Happy hair growing!!!


 
Hey!!!  Don't go....December 31st is still a llooonnnngggg way off!!  Who knows what can happen between then & now.


----------



## baddison (Jul 13, 2010)

discodumpling said:


> Still hoping & wishing for BSL by Xmas. I've been keeping my hair in updo's mostly especially because it's been so hot. I think i'm getting my summer spurt but won't know until the weather cools and I straighten my hair.
> 
> Keep on truckin ladies.


 
Girl -  You and me both!  I am hoping against hope to be  BSL...even if only touching it!!!....by December 31st.  Keeping it all hidden until then


----------



## BGT (Jul 13, 2010)

This is my update. I should definitely make it by the end of the year.


----------



## grow (Jul 14, 2010)

Baddison, BGT, you ladies are doing *F.A.B.U.L.O.U.S.L.Y. WELL!!!!*
your progresses are such inspirations!

keep up the great work and let's all see each other at *BSL* this december!!!!!


----------



## ojemba (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi All.

I'm new to LHCF but I've been on a challenge myself since Feb 2010. My 1st goal was to get my hair to an even thick length. I've worn weaves and braids since 2/10. I got a retouch in 6/10 after 22 weeks. I got a trim and I'm waiting another 4 weeks before putting back the braids and going another stretch until December.  I am at APL right now,but my goal is to get BSL. I've loved reading all the post and recommendations by the members. I love this site. Thank to you all. and happy healthy hair journey. 

I hope that this challenge continues for 2011 so I can be in from the start.


----------



## Prayin4FullWL2012 (Jul 14, 2010)

*Hello everybody,*
*Just checking in. I know I haven't been on here like that it's just that I am still in school bustin my butt. I am in hair hiding because I want to perm my hair so bad and my one year transtion will be in October so I don't want to do nothing crazy to my hair out of mixed feelings. I hope that I will be able to make it to BSL tbis has been the longest time for me with out a perm so I am making it work.*


----------



## GreenD (Jul 14, 2010)

baddison said:


> Hey!!! Don't go....December 31st is still a llooonnnngggg way off!! Who knows what can happen between then & now.


 
LOL, Thanks, but I'd need a serious miracle, since I'm about 2.5 inches from APL. erplexed I'll still check in from time to time, to be inspired and to motivate!!


----------



## Janet' (Jul 14, 2010)

Well, I'm curly again and in low manipulation mode...let's get growing!!!


----------



## baddison (Jul 16, 2010)

OK....all braided up for my upcoming vacation (my avatar).  Low manipulations is wonderful!!!


----------



## aa9746 (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm wearing twists right now. I'll be so happy if my hair retains as it grows. I normally wear wigs or extentions so it would be great if I can grow my own natural hair while in a protective style.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 16, 2010)

Ladies this must be low manipulation time, At the end of the month I am going to braid up my hair in a bee hive to wear my HH Wig Bob, so that will be my style for a while LOL.


----------



## The Princess (Jul 18, 2010)

Hey everyone. WOW yall hair looks great. Everyone is doing good. Im so happy for you all. 

I know I been gone awhile, im so tired. Work, school, and training, im dead to the world. Been negleting my hair 50% but still growing. Yall know im on hiatius from any cutting for the next four months. I realize my beatuician wants me to have even ends. She told me that Im due for a trim next relaxer. Yall my ends are split free and strong. I told her, im not getting it cut, cause she just trimmed me a couple months ago and replied, "I did" oh ok. I was like yes you did. If they not split, im not cutting, case closed. 
She meant well, but my hair is longer, even from last week. I can't wait to get my relaxer.
Well, back to sleep, wanted to come in and let you know, im not dead. I should be getting a relaxer either next week, or at the end of the month.


----------



## Hair2Here (Jul 18, 2010)

Been MIA for a little bit.  I'm facing a challenge I have to get the upper hand in right now.  My hair is thinning something terrible in the front/temples.  Will have to post to get some assistance.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 20, 2010)

BUmping ladies


----------



## RENIBELL (Jul 20, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Ladies this must be low manipulation time, At the end of the month I am going to braid up my hair in a bee hive to wear my HH Wig Bob, so that will be my style for a while LOL.


 
hey ladies everyone seems to be doing great on here, i havent checked in for a while, i'm not due to be BSL till oct, i think i'm right on schedule.so YAY!!!! cant wait. JJ your progress is inspirational, wow . how often do u wash your hair when doing low manipulation, i've started washing ever two weeks, or even three weeks sometimes, and i think my hair is happier, maybe not my scalp though.how often is everyone washing their hair?


----------



## RENIBELL (Jul 20, 2010)

Hair2Here said:


> Been MIA for a little bit. I'm facing a challenge I have to get the upper hand in right now. My hair is thinning something terrible in the front/temples. Will have to post to get some assistance.


 
sorry to hear this, are u doing anything different that might have caused this?


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 20, 2010)

RENIBELL said:


> hey ladies everyone seems to be doing great on here, i havent checked in for a while, i'm not due to be BSL till oct, i think i'm right on schedule.so YAY!!!! cant wait. JJ your progress is inspirational, wow . how often do u wash your hair when doing low manipulation, i've started washing ever two weeks, or even three weeks sometimes, and i think my hair is happier, maybe not my scalp though.how often is everyone washing their hair?


 
I will be wetting my scalp 3 times a week in the shower. I will spray it with Infusium those days as well for a leave in. 

I will also get some scalpecin, braid spray to conquer the ITCH. Thanks so much ReniBell, YOu have to do what works for you if every 2 weeks is what is working, don't worry about others. I am just trying to retain all my length.  wish me luck?

When my hair is normal and out I wash weekly with Hair ONe Olive Oil and shampoo once a month with Ion Clarifying Shampoo.


----------



## RENIBELL (Jul 20, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I will be wetting my scalp 3 times a week in the shower. I will spray it with Infusium those days as well for a leave in.
> 
> I will also get some scalpecin, braid spray to conquer the ITCH. Thanks so much ReniBell, YOu have to do what works for you if every 2 weeks is what is working, don't worry about others. I am just trying to retain all my length.  wish me luck?
> 
> When my hair is normal and out I wash weekly with Hair ONe Olive Oil and shampoo once a month with Ion Clarifying Shampoo.


 

good luck girl! u dont need it though, youre on your way. regarding what works, i'll keep doing this, need to find a way to clean my scalp without washing


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 20, 2010)

RENIBELL said:


> good luck girl! u dont need it though, youre on your way. regarding what works, i'll keep doing this, need to find a way to clean my scalp without washing


 

YOu wash once every two weeks, have you tried dry shampoo or Sea Breeze to clean your scalp in between.

THanks  I am trying to switch up cause I need a break from my hair. LOL, but I want to still look cute, LOL so my Wiggies are my friends.


----------



## Soliel185 (Jul 21, 2010)

Here is my update pic:







What do you guys think? I will give it another 1/8-1/2 inch before I claim it since my hair is layered.


----------



## latingirly020488 (Jul 21, 2010)

oh wow! I just remembered I am in this challenge! I am hoping to be there by December 2010 yay!


----------



## aa9746 (Jul 21, 2010)

Soliel185 said:


> Here is my update pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Looks like you'll be bsl very soon!!


----------



## Shadiyah (Jul 22, 2010)

My hair is in 4 conrows until the challenge is over. I redo them every night with bee mine serum and whipped cream ends which I need some more of.. down to washing 1 per week now.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 22, 2010)

Soliel185 said:


> Here is my update pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I think your very close and your hair is gorgeous as yourself


----------



## RENIBELL (Jul 22, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> YOu wash once every two weeks, have you tried dry shampoo or Sea Breeze to clean your scalp in between.
> 
> THanks  I am trying to switch up cause I need a break from my hair. LOL, but I want to still look cute, LOL so my Wiggies are my friends.
> 
> off to google sea breeze, dont know what that is. hope they have it in the UK


----------



## RENIBELL (Jul 22, 2010)

Soliel185 said:


> Here is my update pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
wow looks like youre ver very close, another month or less depending on ur growth!!! congrats on making it!


----------



## charmtreese (Jul 22, 2010)

My update pic is in my siggy! If all things go according to plan I should be BSL by December.


----------



## Janet' (Jul 22, 2010)

charmtreese said:


> My update pic is in my siggy! If all things go according to plan I should be BSL by December.



Hon, you need to head on over to the MBL Challenge!!! Great progress!


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 22, 2010)

RENIBELL said:


> good luck girl! u dont need it though, youre on your way. regarding what works, i'll keep doing this, need to find a way to clean my scalp without washing


 
Seabreeze is at Sally's.

I Need it trust me, LOL. I got those +2 inches cut. I guess it keeps me in the mix longer. I want to WIG it up until 2011. So I am ubber excited. I am hoping this will be something I can stick to.

I get quite a bit of hang loose time so it isn't like my hair is always going to be up. Totaling really 6 different braid ups for the year and the rest is my hair out  

I am just hoping for some growth. I will update my Fotki either December 2010/March/June/Sept and December of 2011. I just hope by then I Have reached my goal.


----------



## my-everything (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## grow (Jul 24, 2010)

My-everything, THAT IS AMAZING PROGRESS!!!
what do you think helped the most?
CONGRATULATIONS!!!


ladies, i am a bit lost about a very important detail....WHERE EXACTLY IS BSL?
i think i've found the BSB point, (thanks JJ and Chas!) but every bra i put on changes my BSL, so i no longer have a clue as to where i need to be.

*is it true that BSL is the point where the nipples are located, but directly around to the back of our backs?*

at least if i can find a point that i KNOW DOES NOT CHANGE depending on my garments, i can have a better idea of where i'm headed and maybe even know when i should get there. everytime i cahnge a bra, all i get is mixed measurements.....!

thanks for your help in clearing this up ladies!


----------



## my-everything (Jul 24, 2010)

grow said:


> My-everything, THAT IS AMAZING PROGRESS!!!
> what do you think helped the most?
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!


 
Thanks!!! Moisturizing daily, deep conditiong weekly and protective styles have made retain length a breeezzzee


----------



## Bella02 (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi Ladies
I just realized that I never signed up for this challenge  so hope you ladies don’t mind if I post pics of my progress. I made it to APL in Jan of this year but trimmed a off what felt like a lot of hair in Feb. So when I took down my install last week I was surprised to see that I am touching the top of my bra. I am hesitant to claim BSL right now so waiting until October when my ends fully cover the strap.


----------



## Janet' (Jul 24, 2010)

Just checking in...did a PS this week...Next week, I think I'll wear a twist-out at least for two to three days...Hope everyone is chugging along!


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Jul 24, 2010)

I did a pony tail roller set and it came out aaamazing (for a styling impared person) I didn't let it dry fully so bits are fuzzy but overall I love it.
I'm trying to take my focus off of length but I am really excited for the Dec reveals


----------



## grow (Jul 25, 2010)

Sapphire_chic said:


> I did a pony tail roller set and it came out aaamazing (for a styling impared person) I didn't let it dry fully so bits are fuzzy but overall I love it.
> I'm trying to take my focus off of length but I am really excited for the Dec reveals


 
gret news Sapphire!!!
i've been wanting to try that for ages, but am also a bit styling impaired, lol!
can you show us how it came out? do you remember exactly how you got that look? (i think when i've tried it, i made my ponytail a bit too tight and had treadmarks,) any how-to's would be greatly appreciated! thanks!


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Jul 25, 2010)

yea sure i'll post the pics 

First I DCd and detangled. Then I sprayed aphogee keratin and green tea and tresemme smooth memory frizz control spray. 


Then I put my hair into 6 ponytails, 3 on each side of my head.

Next I sprayed water and further detangled each section with a finer toothed comb and rolled it onto 2 rollers per ponytail.

I dried it for an hour which I though would be enough time because my flexirod set dried in an hour but It wasn't, and I made my ponytail bands too thick so they were never going to dry

I really wish i'd have been more patient and let them actually dry lol


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Jul 25, 2010)

sorry pics are massive, i'll take them down in abit


----------



## grow (Jul 25, 2010)

Sapphire_chic said:


> sorry pics are massive, i'll take them down in abit


 
i think look great!
wow, it turned out really nicely!
very pretty hair you've got there!
thanks so much for filling us in!


----------



## RENIBELL (Jul 25, 2010)

my-everything said:


> Thanks!!! Moisturizing daily, deep conditiong weekly and protective styles have made retain length a breeezzzee


 

congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! your hair is amazing!!! another great testimony. so what protective style do you usually wear ???


----------



## RENIBELL (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey Laides, i'm having some major shedding issues, i dont know why, i dont comb my hair that often though, once a week or once eveyother week. coulc this be why? i wear is in a bun and leave the bun in for a week or two.  when i do take it down, i get so much shed hairs, its scary, what can i d to help this?


----------



## The Princess (Jul 25, 2010)

RENIBELL said:


> Hey Laides, i'm having some major shedding issues, i dont know why, i dont comb my hair that often though, once a week or once eveyother week. coulc this be why? i wear is in a bun and leave the bun in for a week or two. when i do take it down, i get so much shed hairs, its scary, what can i d to help this?


 

I think what you are experiencing is normal. It a week worth of hair. Im sure you are aware of the 50-100 strands of hair being lost daily. 

Like you, my hair is in a bun daily, I finger comb when needed. On the weekends I wash, detangle and bun it back up. I have a hair ball each weekend. Some hairballs bigger than before. I don't sweat, cause I still have a head full of hair. 

Look at your hair and see if you are going bald or thinning, if not, don't sweat. If so, then and only then you have a problem.


----------



## The Princess (Jul 25, 2010)

Tonight I decided to use my maxiglide. It was easier than what I thought. I also saved some money by not going to the hairdresser as well. 

I wash my hair with CVS brand moisturing shampoo and condition with Aveda Damage Remedy Restructuring conditioner. 

On still damp hair applied, Aphogee kertain Green tea reconstructer and a little of Silicon Mix conditioner. Than I let it airdry to 70 to 80 percent dry.

My hair was very soft at this point. I then applied CHI silk infusion and Argon oil, let it sit for awhile, then proceeded to use my maxiglide. WOW my hair was silky smooth and very shiny. I did not use the teeth and had the setting on 3. My hair was straight after one pass. Also im 10 weeks post.

So Im very happy with my accomplishment. 

My ends seem dry, so afterwards I baggied my ponytail for 45 minutes. 

Done and did it myself


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jul 26, 2010)

Just checking in. I recently incorporated SEALING into my regimen, something I have never really done. Between that, this recent wet bunning thing I have started, and Megatek, I'm hoping to beat these SSKs and retain everything I grow. On top of that, I've been researching this pH balance issue more. I watched Kimmaytube's (now infamous) leave-in conditioner video, mixed up a batch of my own -- substituting Giovanni Direct for the KCKT -- and so far I love it. Although I cowash daily, I still have an issue with my hair being really dry at the end of the night, and hopefully this will keep that from happening.

Lots of changes in the past week or so....let's hope they produce some tangible results.


----------



## grow (Jul 26, 2010)

i hope someone will answer the question of the BSL measurement.

is it or is it not where the nipple is on the front, but directly around to the back?

please help explain this ladies.

thank you.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 26, 2010)

Grow it is not to me measured like that, some have low breast, some have high breast. Also what about peoples who nipples droop to their belly, or people with barely any breast at all. 

Your Shoulder Blades don't move which is why I changed the beginning thread to BSB/BSL. BSB is Below Shoulder blades that doesn't move. But I do have my favorite bra that I use for measuring where my idea of BSL is and that is below BSB.


----------



## prettywhitty (Jul 26, 2010)

I have had a bit of a set back. I went to the salon for a blow dry-flat iron job. I am now about half an inch from APL. She did trim my ends, which I did need, since it hasn't been done in awhile. So now my length is evened out and my hair looks great, she did a wonderful job. I just don't think I'll make it to BSL until early 2011 now.


----------



## grow (Jul 26, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Grow it is not to me measured like that, some have low breast, some have high breast. Also what about peoples who nipples droop to their belly, or people with barely any breast at all.
> 
> Your Shoulder Blades don't move which is why I changed the beginning thread to BSB/BSL. BSB is Below Shoulder blades that doesn't move. But I do have my favorite bra that I use for measuring where my idea of BSL is and that is below BSB.


 

thanks for addressing this dilema, JJ!

so, what i'm gonna do is just stick with ONE BRA for measuring instead of checking it with every bra i wear, which gets confusing.

i wish we could find a body part that does correspond to the official BSL.
(like the shoulder blades do for BSB.)

in the meantime, i'll just make sure to always use the same bra.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 26, 2010)

grow said:


> thanks for addressing this dilema, JJ!
> 
> so, what i'm gonna do is just stick with ONE BRA for measuring instead of checking it with every bra i wear, which gets confusing.
> 
> ...


 
Grow, BSL was the only part on the body that was actually a clothing part otherwise all else was on the body. Some people don't go by BSL and prefer to go by BSB, I prefer BSB  that way it's no mystery. LOL

MBL is not much further, since I had a SHS, but I am working hard to get it back. HARD!!!!!

I plan on going HARD like Rihanna LOL. Going to see if my cousin can come braid it up before she goes on Vacation this week


----------



## grow (Jul 26, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Grow, BSL was the only part on the body that was actually a clothing part otherwise all else was on the body. Some people don't go by BSL and prefer to go by BSB, I prefer BSB  that way it's no mystery. LOL
> 
> MBL is not much further, since I had a SHS, but I am working hard to get it back. HARD!!!!!
> 
> I plan on going HARD like Rihanna LOL. Going to see if my cousin can come braid it up before she goes on Vacation this week


 
excuse me JJ, but could you please refresh my memory on what a SHS is?erplexed

so if i understand correctly, MBL (which you are right now JJ), should not be far from BSL, and thus not too far from BSB either.
(it took me forever to get from SL to APL so to think of having to do something like that again would make me barf! ) 

i prefer BSB too because there's no mistaking where that is.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 27, 2010)

Good Morning Ladies,

Today I get my due braided up 

My shirt for measurements came I am only reaching the three inch line. It's okay though, I am still going by my measuring tape LOL

HUH erplexed   I will sure miss seeing my hair for 4 weeks 
Thank goodness I can look at  you ladies hair   it will keep me going.

4 weeks to go!

I will be back every so often to let you know how I am doing and I will update my fotki as well.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 27, 2010)

grow said:


> excuse me JJ, but could you please refresh my memory on what a SHS is?erplexed *Scissor Happy Stylist*
> 
> so if i understand correctly, MBL (which you are right now JJ) *I am not MBL right now I wish I was, and could have been but that is spilled milk time to move on  <--- sorry I broke down, LOL*, should not be far from BSL, and thus not too far from BSB either. *I guess it would depend on your torso length, most are not too far from one another but some have alot of inches between and with the diagram in my fotki it isn't either. I go by that since it is a sewing diagram and it has the correct measurements for dress making *
> (it took me forever to get from SL to APL so to think of having to do something like that again would make me barf! )
> ...


 *That is why I like it because there is no discrepancy with change of bras. *


----------



## grow (Jul 27, 2010)

i am so sad to know that a shs (thx for the explanation) did that to your gorgeous hair!

i must've missed that beat because last time i saw, you were MBL!

it takes forever to grow, but just minutes to ruin.....lately i've read too many horror stories on here about ladies changing hair lengths because of stylists who don't understand.

all this work and energy i'm putting into getting to BSL, i don't think i'll go near a stylist until i'm at least WL first,lol!

hopefully that, even they cannot ruin!


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 27, 2010)

grow said:


> i am so sad to know that a shs (thx for the explanation) did that to your gorgeous hair!
> 
> i must've missed that beat because last time i saw, you were MBL!
> 
> ...


 
I honestly don't think she meant it,  I was turned watching television, and I was like U know my head isn't straight and when I turned right she was Snipping which meant it wasn't even, but according to hubby it was 2.5 inches I say 2 inches, Because I measured LOL! he goes  it looks like more. I am just like WOW 5 months gone like that. 

Sad you know your a hair gal when you can just say how many months just got snipped off.

I have grown a 1/2 inch since and it hasn't even been a full month Whew Hew, so I hope that is good news. 

What that experience did for me was to realize no more trims until I get to WL and I will be dusting my own hair with my Split Ender  so I will get my 2 inches back by not cutting them off in the first place


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 27, 2010)

Grow you know WHaT why DID I HAVE a dream about the SALON I worked at years ago; What happened was my hair was WL. and I went for a flat iron, and my former employer was talking to me, while doing my hair. SOme of the stylist about 10 were giggling, I walked to the bathroom and then came out they were holding some hair laughing and looking at me, I had a clip in my hair holding it up and the flat ironed piece down. I walked and just  and kept it moving. Then I heard someone say good for her. I looked in the mirror this Byatch done cut my hair about 2 inches from the root. I WAS  then I was like that **** isn't funny and they were waving my hair at me. You know what I went and got my 8 sisters and we had fall out, they were like we are here to talk, but this one girl got in my face and was like you came up in here acting so and so ..... I was like  I came in here for a flat iron and was talking to FB (former boss) I don't know you from here nor there. Yet your waving my hair around talking about good for her. R u serious? Any who I sued their *** all of them for conspiracy and assault, they all had to pay me money at the end my hair was only 5 inches in that space,  but at least I got paid  so more conditioners for me. It was HORRIBLE. I really was like they have balls.


----------



## grow (Jul 27, 2010)

girl, rather than a dream, that sounds like a nightmare!
whew, if i ever went from WL to TWA without consenting, i might end up in jail!
i wouldn't have time to go get my sisters, getting that stylist would be the only thing i had time for!

but you had me cracking up on the part about them laughing with your hair in their hands! waving it at you and all! lol! thank GOD, that was only a dream!

but i'm glad that you have recovered from that 5 months of work the lady chopped off!
already got another new half inch!
you grow girl, you grow!


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 27, 2010)

grow said:


> girl, rather than a dream, that sounds like a nightmare!
> whew, if i ever went from WL to TWA without consenting, i might end up in jail!
> i wouldn't have time to go get my sisters, getting that stylist would be the only thing i had time for!
> 
> ...


 
Recovered  that happened June 30, 2010, I haven't recovered anything much yet  just a little 1/2 inch that I so love but wish it was in addition too. 

Me say you say muhmokusah (what can we do?, it is what it is)

I am sad but what can I do!


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 27, 2010)

Grow I have to not look down and keep my head up. If not..... Well I don't know another choice


----------



## grow (Jul 27, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Grow I have to not look down and keep my head up. If not..... Well I don't know another choice


 

you are absolutely right! keep your head up darling! you still have a beautiful head of hair, so no permanent damage was done.

i still feel so sad about that, though.
makes me want to hunt down your stylist!


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 27, 2010)

grow said:


> you are absolutely right! keep your head up darling! you still have a beautiful head of hair, so no permanent damage was done.
> 
> i still feel so sad about that, though.
> makes me want to hunt down your stylist!


 
:gotroasted::gunner7:


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jul 27, 2010)

i realize i get anxiety about leaving challenges. lol. my longest layer is BSL, but my second layer is only a bit past APL so, i am trying to get that one to BSL by the year's close...so...can i stay? lol


----------



## grow (Jul 27, 2010)

lol! i don't plan on leaving until most all (not my bangs) of my layers are BSL, so i don't see why you shouldn't stay!

you can be a nice inspiration and encourage others to make it!

of course, we'll have to see what JJ says......


----------



## RENIBELL (Jul 27, 2010)

The Princess said:


> Tonight I decided to use my maxiglide. It was easier than what I thought. I also saved some money by not going to the hairdresser as well.
> 
> I wash my hair with CVS brand moisturing shampoo and condition with Aveda Damage Remedy Restructuring conditioner.
> 
> ...


 

well done with the DIY job, did u check ur length to see how close u are to BSL? so u think this shedding is normal? , i hope it is. i dont think my hair is thinner, its even seems thicker, so maybe its nothing like u said. just dont want any set backs right  now. 50hairs a day sounds loads though


----------



## leleepop (Jul 29, 2010)

Im getting close, making progress.


----------



## grow (Jul 29, 2010)

leleepop said:


> Im getting close, making progress.


 
well, it sure is good to hear someone say that!

i wish it were me too.....right now my hair is in its shrinking stage because i'm a month post perm and it seems to have grown out a bit faster this time. (it would usually take at least 6 weeks to look like this...)

instead of seeming longer....it's inching back up to my shoulders!

yikes!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 29, 2010)

yay Ladies!!!! Just the little challenge cheerleader popping in to get some inspiration. Go! Go! Go!


----------



## grow (Jul 30, 2010)

that's sweet NikkiQ! thanks girl!

but it's tough when your hair feels like it's at a standstill...and yet you feel so close you can taste it...


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 30, 2010)

grow said:


> that's sweet NikkiQ! thanks girl!
> 
> but it's tough when your hair feels like it's at a standstill...and yet you feel so close you can taste it...


 
I have faith that you will make your goal by December. Everyone here rocks!!! Total inspiration and motivation.


----------



## Katherina (Jul 30, 2010)

*Sigh*

Still trying to make it. Seems like I've been at "almost BSL" forever now! But anyway, I see progress and I'm not giving up!


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 30, 2010)

It is all about Progress, Healthy Hair and retaining. Length will come with time so put a smile on those faces


----------



## baddison (Jul 30, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> It is all about Progress, Healthy Hair and retaining. Length will come with time so put a smile on those faces


 

Thanks JJ, truer words have not been spoken.  I definitely need to re-focus and be glad about my progress so far


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Aug 1, 2010)

I really think I stumbled onto something with this wet bunning. I know that frequent cowashing is a definite summer DO for me, as I have been doing it for three summers now and always get great retention.....but I really think that protecting my ends is aiding with my retention even more. I did an impromptu length check tonight after DCing with Matrix Conditioning Balm, Megatek and castor oil, and my hair rests very comfortably between my shoulder blades. Back in the beginning of June when that SHS chopped my hair up, it barely touched blunt APL. This makes me happy....and excited!


----------



## bryantgurls (Aug 1, 2010)

Hello Ladies,

Just checking in! I am waiting for a growth spurt as I only need about an inch or inch and a half to reach BSL (not sure due to different bras). I would love to be there by the end of September.


----------



## RENIBELL (Aug 1, 2010)

i think i'm still on schedule for october this this one, i cant wait,  just three months


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Aug 1, 2010)

I just couldn't contain myself from length checking. I was supposed to stop that mess until the end of this challenge and my other hide your hair challenge 
Fortunately I can just write it off as the final length check as the challenge did only start yesterday lol 5 months 
july 31st update:


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 2, 2010)

baddison said:


> Thanks JJ, truer words have not been spoken. I definitely need to re-focus and be glad about my progress so far


 
 Great Job Baddison 



lilsparkle825 said:


> I really think I stumbled onto something with this wet bunning. I know that frequent cowashing is a definite summer DO for me, as I have been doing it for three summers now and always get great retention.....but I really think that protecting my ends is aiding with my retention even more. I did an impromptu length check tonight after DCing with Matrix Conditioning Balm, Megatek and castor oil, and my hair rests very comfortably between my shoulder blades. Back in the beginning of June when that SHS chopped my hair up, it barely touched blunt APL. This makes me happy....and excited!


 
I am so happy your on top of your game Lilsparkle 



bryantgurls said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Just checking in! I am waiting for a growth spurt as I only need about an inch or inch and a half to reach BSL (not sure due to different bras). I would love to be there by the end of September.


 
:crossfingers:



RENIBELL said:


> i think i'm still on schedule for october this this one, i cant wait, just three months


  I second this!



Sapphire_chic said:


> I just couldn't contain myself from length checking. I was supposed to stop that mess until the end of this challenge and my other hide your hair challenge
> Fortunately I can just write it off as the final length check as the challenge did only start yesterday lol 5 months
> july 31st update:


OOoooh, Hide that hair, you know I am a Mascot for that challenge  , LOL


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 2, 2010)

I just wanted to offer some words (I know you ladies are like SHUT UP ALREADY)

But no..... 

Ladies this Challenge is still going on. We still have 4 glorious months ahead of us. We are able to retain, obtain and refrain. Retain and obtain the inches we get. Refrain from losing them. 

Some of us have had setbacks, and will be fighting time. It's not over. You'll suprise yourself with the progress you get. I have Joined the Hide your hair challenge for the rest of the year trying to meet my MBL goal this year, with my 2 inch cutback I am pushing it but SO what, that is what Boundaries are meant to be, PUSHED! 

SO No GIving up dropping out. BSL 2010 is still going on and so many have made it so NO giving up ladies  I believe with proper care you'll make it, even it you don't believe.


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 2, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I just wanted to offer some words (I know you ladies are like SHUT UP ALREADY)
> 
> But no.....
> 
> ...





Thanks for the encouragement!! I'm not giving up!! I'll be posting an update pic. after I do my tu later this month.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Aug 2, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I just wanted to offer some words (I know you ladies are like SHUT UP ALREADY)
> 
> But no.....
> 
> ...


I think you are the best challenge captain I have ever had the pleasure to know. I'm really glad to be a part of this challenge, even if for some reason I can't overcome this setback by December. Thanks girl!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Aug 2, 2010)

If I'm not there already, I think I'm pretty close. I haven't put any heat on my head since starting my transition, so I don't know.


----------



## grow (Aug 3, 2010)

lilsparkle825 said:


> I think you are the best challenge captain I have ever had the pleasure to know. I'm really glad to be a part of this challenge, even if for some reason I can't overcome this setback by December. Thanks girl!


 

Lilsparkle said it so very well!

JJ YOU ARE SIMPLY THE BEST!!!!!

THANK YOU FOR BEING SUCH A SUPER CHARGED UPLIFTER IN LIFE!!!

YOU ALWAYS SEE THE GOOD, YOU ALWAYS STAY POSITIVE!!!

I'M SO GLAD TO BE SHARING THIS HHJ WITH YOU!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 3, 2010)

Flow, Lilsparkle and Grow thanks so much 

 Let's keep growing!


----------



## discodumpling (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Checking in. Not much to report. Life is super busy and my hair is either twisted or loose bunned. I'm growing great and looking forward to flatironing in cooler weather.

HHG see y'all ina few months!


----------



## Starronda (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm in the MBL 2010 challenge, but hopefully I can join this one too. I'm hoping to be BSL by the end of Summer and MBL hopefully by the end of the year. Would like to join this challenge for the extra motivation


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 4, 2010)

Starronda said:


> I'm in the MBL 2010 challenge, but hopefully I can join this one too. I'm hoping to be BSL by the end of Summer and MBL hopefully by the end of the year. Would like to join this challenge for the extra motivation


 

Welcome Starronda 

I think with us doing the Hide Your Hair Challenge you should be there by summers end


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 4, 2010)

Let's Grow Ladies...Let's Grow!!!


----------



## ojemba (Aug 5, 2010)

Update;

My PS for the next 5 weeks will be extension braids. I got them braided last week and plan to keep them in for 6 weeks. Then I'm going to rest my hair for 2 weeks then get a texlax at 12 weeks post. I'm sorta following the CG method but I'm adding a couple steps on my own. I will w/con weekly and moisturize and seal my ends daily. I'm also usiig Sulu 2x a week.

This  Pic is fresh braids 
[IMG]http://i832.photobucket.com/albums/zz246/ojemba/Newbraids7-10.jpg[/IMG]

This is one week latter
[IMG]http://i832.photobucket.com/albums/zz246/ojemba/1weekafter.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## ojemba (Aug 5, 2010)

I ordered the MT today and will try that when i do my next braids instal in October.


----------



## ojemba (Aug 5, 2010)

ojemba said:


> [IMG]http://i832.photobucket.com/albums/zz246/ojemba/1weekafter.jpg[/IMG]


 

Sorry for the repeat, I havn't figured out to cancel a post.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm still here, ladies. I haven't done an "official" length check since I haven't used heat. But, I'm still here.


----------



## taz007 (Aug 5, 2010)

> [IMG]http://i832.photobucket.com/albums/zz246/ojemba/Newbraids7-10.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> This is one week latter
> [IMG]http://i832.photobucket.com/albums/zz246/ojemba/1weekafter.jpg[/IMG]



I LOVE LOVE LOVE those braids!!!  Just beautiful!


----------



## ojemba (Aug 5, 2010)

taz007 said:


> I LOVE LOVE LOVE those braids!!!  Just beautiful!



Thank you.


----------



## Angelicus (Aug 5, 2010)

I don't know what is going on with my hair. It's growing very fast but it just isn't retaining length.

Also, I tried a new relaxer that I knew wouldn't work, but Sally's didn't have my beloved Revlon Realistic. The new relaxer I tried was Silk Elements Olive Oil Relaxer. I added about 4 tbs of olive oil to it. The left side of my hair did not relax well (about 4 weeks ago) so I may try to relax again.

I really have hair anorexia. I miss my long hair. I just want to cry sometimes.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 6, 2010)

Angelicus said:


> I don't know what is going on with my hair. It's growing very fast but it just isn't retaining length.
> 
> Also, I tried a new relaxer that I knew wouldn't work, but Sally's didn't have my beloved Revlon Realistic. The new relaxer I tried was Silk Elements Olive Oil Relaxer. I added about 4 tbs of olive oil to it. The left side of my hair did not relax well (about 4 weeks ago) so I may try to relax again.
> 
> I really have hair anorexia. I miss my long hair. I just want to cry sometimes.


 
How long is your hair now? 

I BC'd (before i knew it had a name, LOL) 3 (maybe 4 but I know of 3) times. 2 times I only wore wash and go's. The middle BC I wore Braids all ways (I totally forgot about this BC) LOL, I was so into my  human hair wet and wave hair. It just had to be Wet and wave got it done every 3 months and I took it out monthly to redo them.

I loved those braids. 

All this to say I got dazed, the last time is the ONLY time I missed my hair!  that is why I am growing it back out. I am rocking a short wig, and won't go more than one length down every 4 months . So if I am WL I will cut to MBL, MBL to BSL.  that way I won't do anything drastic.


----------



## Janet' (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Still PS'ing...


----------



## Angelicus (Aug 6, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> How long is your hair now?


hello. My hair is about APL. One side is longer than the other and my hair is " V " shaped in the back. I hate that very very much. I miss my blunt ends. I am trying to take it one day at a time.

I am happy that this thread is here for support. I really can't stand this short mess.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 10, 2010)

this thread is lonely 

BUMP.....


----------



## loulou82 (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm updating to say I have no updates.  I'm wearing a weave and don't plan on seeing my hair until December.


----------



## Starronda (Aug 10, 2010)

Still in braids. Will be taking them out in 2 more weeks, I can then give a better update


----------



## Nayna (Aug 10, 2010)

I haven't updated in a while.  So far I have been slacking with my protective styling but I go hard with my cowashes and treatments.  My hair feels pretty darn nice and I'm seeing growth in some areas because I have highlights.  Not too much cus I'm a slow grower but enough to feel encouraged. Especially in the front. I've also been doing better at retaining and I'm seeing a lot less short hairs in the sink.  It's soo close!


----------



## LuvLiLocks (Aug 11, 2010)

Hiya ladies, I believe this may be my first update because even though I decleared APL what seems like forever ago, I didn't see my hair making any real strides to BSL. 
My hair seems to grow in faster in some areas than others, particularly at the back, so I trimed my tail back 3/4" to 1" or so a couple of months ago, but now that same tail is approaching BSL and leaving her sisters way behind
Anway, I am going to DC and post pictures this weekend, but I just had to vent today


----------



## LuvLiLocks (Aug 11, 2010)

ojemba said:


> Update;
> 
> My PS for the next 5 weeks will be extension braids. I got them braided last week and plan to keep them in for 6 weeks. Then I'm going to rest my hair for 2 weeks then get a texlax at 12 weeks post. I'm sorta following the CG method but I'm adding a couple steps on my own. I will w/con weekly and moisturize and seal my ends daily. I'm also usiig Sulu 2x a week.
> 
> ...



I'm loving your braids


----------



## Janet' (Aug 11, 2010)

Just checking in...keeping the thread alive, lol!!! I'm PS'ing as usual...hair is cornrowed to the back...Props to missjae09, once again!!!


----------



## ojemba (Aug 11, 2010)

Thank you. they are looking a little messy now since i've gotten some ng but i'm keeping them in for as long as i can bear it.


----------



## bryantgurls (Aug 12, 2010)

I have been having a bad case of the hand in your hair and length checking disease so I am now keeping my hair in cornrows underneath a half-wig! So far, this treatment is helping my diseases  Hopefully hiding my hair from myself will help me to reach my goals even sooner. O yeah I moisturize my cornrows daily...


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 12, 2010)

bryantgurls said:


> I have been having a bad case of the hand in your hair and length checking disease so I am now keeping my hair in cornrows underneath a half-wig! So far, this treatment is helping my diseases  Hopefully hiding my hair from myself will help me to reach my goals even sooner. O yeah I moisturize my cornrows daily...


 

Come on over to the Hide Your Hair Challenge 2010


----------



## aa9746 (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm still wearing my natural hair in twists but right now I'm still undecided about what to do for fall. I'm thinking about trying a weave, kinky twist, latchhook, or going back to my wigs. My goal is to grow and retain 2 1/2 inches by Dec.


----------



## Angelicus (Aug 12, 2010)

man i hate this protective styling mess, im wearing my short hair down tomorrow!


----------



## aa9746 (Aug 12, 2010)

Angelicus said:


> man i hate this protective styling mess, im wearing my short hair down tomorrow!


 
I know how you feel, I had to take a break from my wigs this summer and just wear my hair out.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Aug 12, 2010)

I did an oil rinse tonight, and now I'm sitting here mad....that I didn't try it sooner! Oh my goodness, my hair detangled like a dream! Not only that, but it's super soft and moisturized to boot. I am over here trippin', I swear....

I'm thinking that with this method, I can detangle less....which equals losing less hair....which equals saving my ends and strands from unnecessary breakage. YESSSSS!


----------



## Nelli04 (Aug 12, 2010)

Update

I've been wearing braids and braidouts pretty much the whole summer...I actually didn't think any of my hair would make bsl this year after experiencing breakage.
My hair is extremely uneven now

But to my surprise...when I was braiding the hair on middle/front of the left side of my head...I noticed I was only a CM from BSL on that side! I wasn't planning for this side, which happens to be the longest length of my hair, to reach BSL until possibly december...so this is a nice surprise. It should be BSL by september 

this has realli motivated me to get back in the game.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 12, 2010)

Nelli04 said:


> Update
> 
> I've been wearing braids and braidouts pretty much the whole summer...I actually didn't think any of my hair would make bsl this year after experiencing breakage.
> My hair is extremely uneven now
> ...


 
That is SOOOOOO COOOL Nellie! Whew Hew!  
Great news!


----------



## bryantgurls (Aug 13, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Come on over to the Hide Your Hair Challenge 2010



OK! On my way


----------



## bestblackgirl (Aug 13, 2010)

Well I'm going to graciously back out of this challenge. Due to my setback earlier this year, I will not reach BSL by the end of the year. So I will join the 2011 challenge and hopefully by May '11 I will be BSL. Keep growing ladies


----------



## Sondice (Aug 16, 2010)

I finally made it  Im BSB!!!! After about 1 year going from APL to BSB, I self relaxed on friday and I finally BSB!!!! Now on to MBL idk I'll make uo by the end of the year but I sure will try!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 16, 2010)

Sondice said:


> I finally made it  Im BSB!!!! After about 1 year going from APL to BSB, I self relaxed on friday and I finally BSB!!!! Now on to MBL idk I'll make uo by the end of the year but I sure will try!


 
 I am so happy for you,  Yeah! Great Job!


----------



## Sondice (Aug 16, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I am so happy for you,  Yeah! Great Job!



Thank you so much, especially with your advice about switching relaxers. I did it and Im not bald lol, couldnt be happier


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 16, 2010)

Sondice said:


> Thank you so much, especially with your advice about switching relaxers. I did it and Im not bald lol, couldnt be happier


 
Your so Very Welcome, I am so happy that you reached your goal, now push on for MBL for the rest of the year  U should be proud


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 16, 2010)

^^ that JJ I swear...a regular hair guardian angel :littleang


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 16, 2010)

Nice Job Sondice!! Congratulations!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 16, 2010)

Checking in.... This is the latest pic. from my one year update thread. I offically still have 2 1/2 inches to make BSL. Still pushing for the end the year for my deadline.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 16, 2010)

^^^

 Grow Flow Grow!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## grow (Aug 21, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Checking in.... This is the latest pic. from my one year update thread. I offically still have 2 1/2 inches to make BSL. Still pushing for the end the year for my deadline.


 
CONGRATULATIONS FLOW!!!!

i just LOVE LOVE LOVE how SMOOTH and SILKY LONG YOUR HAIR LOOKS!!!

YOU ARE AN INSPIRATION!!!


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Aug 21, 2010)

so my second layer is about an inch or so past APL. I feel like it can reach BSL by the end of the year


----------



## baddison (Aug 21, 2010)

checking in......can't wait 'til end of year


----------



## Starronda (Aug 22, 2010)

Checking in ladies! This is my hair from last night. Hoping to be bsl within a few months.


----------



## latingirly020488 (Aug 22, 2010)

I believe im in this challenge too unfortunately I dont think I would be making it to apl by the end of the year because yesterday I had my hair trimmed which I needed badly


----------



## bimtheduck (Aug 22, 2010)

I can't post an update pic bc I'm in the hide your hair challenge but my latest length check pics from July are in my album (annoying I know).  I'm currently at BSB so I'm really praying I make BSL by Dec and I know I'll probably need a good trim by then.


----------



## The Princess (Aug 22, 2010)

Flowinlocks, you are is really looking good and long. Keep it up.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Aug 22, 2010)

At this point, I'm just hoping I don't need to trim too much when I DO straighten next month. Still wet bunning for the most part, although I took a small break last week to experiment with wet sets and braid & curls. Hopefully the constant moisture and protection will keep the splits at bay. Crossing my fingers that I make it by December. I'm so sick of being stuck at APL!


----------



## grow (Aug 23, 2010)

lilsparkle825 said:


> At this point, I'm just hoping I don't need to trim too much when I DO straighten next month. Still wet bunning for the most part, although I took a small break last week to experiment with wet sets and braid & curls. Hopefully the constant moisture and protection will keep the splits at bay. Crossing my fingers that I make it by December. I'm so sick of being stuck at APL!


 
i soooo hear you!!!
i will perm this saturday and really hope not too much trimming will be necessary. just the thought of trimming makes me wince because i really hope to see at least the ends of my longest layer at BSL by december, even though it is alot to ask, having started at SL when i joined in jan/feb. 
i think wet bunning has definitely helped because we're not letting our ends touch other things and without that friction or the use of heat, the major factors that cause split ends are eliminated.
if that doesn't contribute to healthy ends, what does?
but, we'll have to wait and see when we straighten....

first people said going from SL to APL was the longest because of the space required, but even APL to BSL is no joke! 

ETA: from the looks of it, my left side is a few centimeters (when wet) longer than my right, so i'm already picking my brain trying to figure out if it's better to trim it back to the length of the other side OR just give the right side the time to catch up.erplexed

any suggestions ladies?


----------



## bryantgurls (Aug 23, 2010)

^^ If you're not wearing it out, then I would say wait and see if the other side will catch up


----------



## grow (Aug 23, 2010)

bryantgurls said:


> ^^ If you're not wearing it out, then I would say wait and see if the other side will catch up


 
Thank you, Bryantgurls!
you're right about the not wearing it out part....although i wanted to wear it out 1 or 2 days in the next 8 weeks until my next perm.

on the bright side, if i don't trim that longer part off, it will be a natural incentive to not wear my lopsided hair out at all, lol!


----------



## WyrdWay (Aug 23, 2010)

grow said:


> Thank you, Bryantgurls!
> you're right about the not wearing it out part....although i wanted to wear it out 1 or 2 days in the next 8 weeks until my next perm.
> 
> on the bright side, if i don't trim that longer part off, it will be a natural incentive to not wear my lopsided hair out at all, lol!




  You could do a knot-out or some rag curls to help hide any unevenness


----------



## grow (Aug 23, 2010)

WyrdWay said:


> You could do a knot-out or some rag curls to help hide any unevenness


 
i don't know what a knot-out is, but i like that rag curls idea!
really feminine, too!
Thank you, WyrdWay!


----------



## Janet' (Aug 23, 2010)

Checking in...today, I will be washing and maybe trying a rollerset...


----------



## grow (Aug 23, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Checking in...today, I will be washing and maybe trying a rollerset...


 
oooh, that sounds like fun coz if you do a rollerset, you know i hope you take pictures to post!

just love seeing rollersets, heck, all hair pics!

especially because your hair is so pretty and in such great condition!


----------



## loulou82 (Aug 23, 2010)

Checking in: I'm 6 weeks into my 3rd install. I'm finally seeing some new grow and re-started my vitamins... again.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 25, 2010)

Latingirly, Starronda ( I saw the pic before you took it down   ), flow Beautiful progress Ladies, Latingirly you've made progress because you hair looks great even if you had to trim if  you needed it, it was holding U back  

Loulou - KEEP THOSE  VITAMINs going and definitely while your in your install. We like pics 

Lil Sparkle :crossedfingers:

Grow you know your progress is on point, don't hold on to split ends but dust them and don't even up right now, you have time to do that when you actually are wearing your hair out. 

Janet your rollerset came out de vine your so lucky to have a LHCF sister to play with 




Ladies THIS Year isn't over come on, lets not give up.


----------



## aa9746 (Aug 26, 2010)

Checking in: I have 1 inch to go to reach bsl (the top), I need a total of 4 inches to reach the bottom of bsl. Once I gain that inch I'll post pictures in my spread T-Shirt. 

Keep it growing ladies

-hhg


----------



## Janet' (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

I'm still low manipulation and protective styling. I haven't done a length check in a month and a half and I was pretty close (like 1/2 inch from my bra strap)...Since I'm in the Curly till Christmas Challenge and Hide Your Hair Challenge, I won't be doing a straight length check anytime soon...Happy Hair Growing Ladies!


----------



## grow (Aug 26, 2010)

^^^Janet, i am SO loving your curly 'do's!!!!

thank you for the pics and please keep them coming!!!


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Aug 30, 2010)

so y'all better tell me something....

some of you may remember that stupid SHS who cut my hair back in june. i was so distraught, as i was grazing BSB and she cut me back to full APL before i even got the chance to take a pic  here is the pic i took the next day when i unwrapped my hair and saw the damage:






i know i'm not supposed to be doing length checks until next month, but tonight curiosity got the best of me and i did an unofficial one. i can't tell whether i am BSB or not, and i know it's simply because i am 1) in disbelief that my hair grew back so quickly and 2) MUCH better at telling what length other people are than i am looking at my OWN head. i think that is the bottom of my shoulder blade right above the top of my bra, but i couldn't tell for sure without bending into a contortionist-like pose. so ladies, what do you think? am i BSB? regardless of the answer, i no longer feel so anxious about making BSL by my birthday in october!


----------



## grow (Aug 30, 2010)

^^^i'd say it lloks like BSB, but will wait to hear what JJ and others have to say, since i'm still kind of a newbie.

it's grown quickly and that's a fact so congratulations!!!


----------



## jreagins (Aug 30, 2010)

Its def below your shoulder blade! (BSB)

I would say you are BSL already, especially considering that your hair hasnt been flatironed in this pic.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Aug 30, 2010)

grow said:


> ^^^i'd say it lloks like BSB, but will wait to hear what JJ and others have to say, since i'm still kind of a newbie.
> 
> it's grown quickly and that's a fact so congratulations!!!


thanks. i'm seriously boggled as to how it grew back so quickly. i measured again this morning, and i got about 3 inches since june 5th. that's not even quite 3 months.

i need to figure out what made my hair grow like that and bottle it....LOL


----------



## jreagins (Aug 30, 2010)

I haven't updated in a while but I am claiming bsl. My hair reaches the bottom of the bra when I stretch it. Since this TX heat will not allow me to flatiron, I won't do an official update until November for my "3 years of relaxer free-ness".


----------



## grow (Aug 31, 2010)

lilsparkle825 said:


> thanks. i'm seriously boggled as to how it grew back so quickly. i measured again this morning, and i got about 3 inches since june 5th. that's not even quite 3 months.
> 
> i need to figure out what made my hair grow like that and bottle it....LOL



hi Lilsparkle! you sure said that right! you need to bottle whatever it was because it is surely working!
did you keep a hair journal? that might help you to figure out what it is.
i know it's tough when our hair spurts off and we're trying to figure out how it happened, lol, because that's happened to me before, so i started logging what i did and used each day.  



jreagins said:


> I haven't updated in a while but I am claiming bsl. My hair reaches the bottom of the bra when I stretch it. Since this TX heat will not allow me to flatiron, I won't do an official update until November for my "3 years of relaxer free-ness".



cONGRATULATIONS Jreagins!!! but, hey, if your hair reaches the BOTTOM of your bra strap, that would be on into MBL territory, according to the charts i've seen! either way, you've made GREAT progress!!!

speaking of relaxers, i had a perming disaster happen. my hair turned out dry as a broomstick!

does anybody have any suggestions on deep moisturizing treatments?

i'm trying everything i know (AO HSR, banana bby food, honey, glycerine, mega tek creame rinse, AO WC, jbco, ecc...) but it still feels like straw.
i've already re-chelated it but it's still impossible to comb.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Aug 31, 2010)

grow said:


> hi Lilsparkle! you sure said that right! you need to bottle whatever it was because it is surely working!
> did you keep a hair journal? that might help you to figure out what it is.
> i know it's tough when our hair spurts off and we're trying to figure out how it happened, lol, because that's happened to me before, so i started logging what i did and used each day.


i have a hair blog, but i don't update it too often nowadays since my hair care is pretty much on autopilot. whenever there is a big change, a big success, or a setback, i blog about THAT. i  do know that for the past six weeks, i've been cowashing and wet bunning. this is really the only entry that may shed some light on what happened, but i don't think any of these changes are that drastic.

i just keep thinking about that old, old thread by a user who wet bunned for a year and got from SL to WL by wet bunning. maybe part of this can be attributed to that, since it (and the new leave-in) are really the big changes to my regimen.


----------



## grow (Aug 31, 2010)

lilsparkle825 said:


> i have a hair blog, but i don't update it too often nowadays since my hair care is pretty much on autopilot. whenever there is a big change, a big success, or a setback, i blog about THAT. i  do know that for the past six weeks, i've been cowashing and wet bunning. this is really the only entry that may shed some light on what happened, but i don't think any of these changes are that drastic.
> 
> i just keep thinking about that old, old thread by a user who wet bunned for a year and got from SL to WL by wet bunning. maybe part of this can be attributed to that, since it (and the new leave-in) are really the big changes to my regimen.



thanks for the info!
do you happen to have the link to the lady who went from SL to WL by wet bunning?
with all the new layout on here now, i know i would not be able to find it.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 31, 2010)

lilsparkle825 said:


> so y'all better tell me something....
> 
> some of you may remember that stupid SHS who cut my hair back in june. i was so distraught, as i was grazing BSB and she cut me back to full APL before i even got the chance to take a pic  here is the pic i took the next day when i unwrapped my hair and saw the damage:
> 
> ...


 


BSB and then some awesome growth mylady  YOUR DONE HERE!  MBL here she comes.


----------



## jreagins (Aug 31, 2010)

grow said:


> hi Lilsparkle! you sure said that right! you need to bottle whatever it was because it is surely working!
> did you keep a hair journal? that might help you to figure out what it is.
> i know it's tough when our hair spurts off and we're trying to figure out how it happened, lol, because that's happened to me before, so i started logging what i did and used each day.
> 
> ...


 
WOW! LOL! I never even considered that. Maybe after I do an official length check I'll believe it. but just from stretching it down its already pass the bra. Its like i almost dont want to believe it. Maybe because in my eyes MBL is FINALLY long hair. People tell me that my hair is long now and I dont believe them. hair-rexia I know!

Thanks!! when i look at the bigger picture, I have come a long way!


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Aug 31, 2010)

grow said:


> thanks for the info!
> do you happen to have the link to the lady who went from SL to WL by wet bunning?
> with all the new layout on here now, i know i would not be able to find it.


 
i'm trying to find it myself. i knew i should have bookmarked it. i've been searching for two days now for ANY of the wet bun threads and the stupid search keeps telling me "no results found".


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Aug 31, 2010)

jreagins said:


> WOW! LOL! I never even considered that. Maybe after I do an official length check I'll believe it. but just from stretching it down its already pass the bra. Its like i almost dont want to believe it. Maybe because in my eyes MBL is FINALLY long hair. People tell me that my hair is long now and I dont believe them. hair-rexia I know!
> 
> Thanks!! when i look at the bigger picture, I have come a long way!


this is EXACTLY how i feel. my sister took that pic the other night and i was like naahhhhhh............this ain't right at ALL....my hair ain't THAT long. probably because (on top of the fact that i didn't think hair could grow that fast,) for whatever reason APL felt really SHORT to me and i said to myself "maybe when i get to BSL it won't feel so short"...and now i'm there....

i can't believe i was praying that i made it by december and i made it EARLY though.....not gonna lie, this is a great feeling.

but uh.....i was looking at your pic the other day and you DO look almost MBL, girl.  and you're not straightening till november? yeah, you'll be there for sure.


----------



## grow (Aug 31, 2010)

lilsparkle825 said:


> i'm trying to find it myself. i knew i should have bookmarked it. i've been searching for two days now for ANY of the wet bun threads and the stupid search keeps telling me "no results found".



i know how frustrating it is with all of the new format here.

i really appreciate your effort though! thanks!


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 31, 2010)

I haven't checked in in a minute. Congratulations to the ladies who made BSL!!! I still have about 3 inches to go. Still using my sulfur mix and my Ayurveda. I tea rinsed yesterday and flat ironed today.


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Aug 31, 2010)

Congratulations to everyone who's on their way to MBL! 

I'm still barely scraping BSL. I'm 67 weeks into transitioning and all the lil' trims are making it seem like I'm at a standstill, even though my hair's growing fairly quickly. I planned on cutting a few more inches of relaxed hairin October, but I think I'll try to hold off until the end of the year. I hope to be full BSL in a couple months, if I can stay away from the scissors, lol.


----------



## grow (Sep 1, 2010)

^^^ i hear you!

i don't feel anywhere near BSL and i keep itching to get the sissors out too!

i have pre lhcf ends that simply must come off.

i've been advised to go for the length goals first, though, so i have to be patient.

also because if i get a sissors in my hands, i just might take off more than those pre lhcf ends!

even the bit that my hair has grown until now is a big difference in care, for me.

longer hair means more care and attention which means more time, too.

not to mention the rate at which i go through products now.

when my hair was EL-SL it just took alot longer to go through things than it does now.

the stores must love it though, lol!


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 1, 2010)

I braided my hair yesterday and will be leaving those in for 2 weeks then take them down deep condition and do it i again. 


I washed my ahair with Hair One Olive Oil, got under the steamer with Motinos CPR, rinsed applied Nexxus Emergencee, rinsed after 4 minutes, Applied Alter Ego garlice Conditioner for 20 minutes under a self heating cap. Rinsed, applied APhogee green tea, Aphogee leave in, Argan oil, got under the dryer for a 90% dry. Applied a splash of new grow in my hands and applled to my hair, Blow dried my hair for about 2 minutes, braided it up and slapped on Vanessa 

My hair feels strong!


----------



## lacreolegurl (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi Ladies!  Checking in...
Today I had a 1in trim - trying to rid of some of my relaxed ends.  I'm really pleased with the health of my hair.  I've been wet-bunning (with a few exceptions) the entire summer. I'm thinking of doing braids in October.  Currently, I'm about 2in from BSL and I'm really hoping I can gain those last few inches during the next 4 months of 2010.  I don't plan to do a small trim again until Jan 2011.  
Congrats to all of you who have made BSL and HHG to those of you still on the journey!


----------



## chasturner84 (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey ladies  Just peeking in to see some gorgeous BSB/BSL hair ...backing out slowly


----------



## Janet' (Sep 1, 2010)

Ladies...I have a question and JJ, we've already discussed this, but are you officially out of the challenge once you have claimed BSB (Below Shoulder Blade) or BSL (Bra Strap Length) because they can obviously be two different places?


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Sep 1, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Ladies...I have a question and JJ, we've already discussed this, but are you officially out of the challenge once you have claimed BSB (Below Shoulder Blade) or BSL (Bra Strap Length) because they can obviously be two different places?


 
i personally won't bow out till i reach full BSL.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Sep 1, 2010)

grow said:


> thanks for the info!
> do you happen to have the link to the lady who went from SL to WL by wet bunning?
> with all the new layout on here now, i know i would not be able to find it.


 
i found it! i found it!!

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=109466


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 1, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Ladies...I have a question and JJ, we've already discussed this, but are you officially out of the challenge once you have claimed BSB (Below Shoulder Blade) or BSL (Bra Strap Length) because they can obviously be two different places?


 
Janet you can stay as long as you want, your officially out December 31, 2010  otherwise when you leave is when your officially out, I would dare not  my pic queen any way.  you keep the pics in this thread going.


----------



## Janet' (Sep 1, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Janet you can stay as long as you want, your officially out December 31, 2010  otherwise when you leave is when your officially out, I would dare not  my pic queen any way.  you keep the pics in this thread going.



Aww!!! Thanks JJamiah!!!  LOL

Ladies, thanks!!! I'm here till Dec 31, 2010!!!!


----------



## leleepop (Sep 3, 2010)

Im almost there! I'm  bsl stretched, but I wont make it official until it falls their flatironed on its own.


----------



## ojemba (Sep 3, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> Hey ladies  Just peeking in to see some gorgeous BSB/BSL hair ...backing out slowly


 
Why are you leaving us? Your August 2010 pix looks amazing.


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 3, 2010)

ojemba said:


> Why are you leaving us? Your August 2010 pix looks amazing.



Doesn't it!


----------



## aa9746 (Sep 3, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Ladies...I have a question and JJ, we've already discussed this, but are you officially out of the challenge once you have claimed BSB (Below Shoulder Blade) or BSL (Bra Strap Length) because they can obviously be two different places?


 
I'm still in because bsl is lower on me than bsb.


----------



## grow (Sep 4, 2010)

aa9746 said:


> I'm still in because bsl is lower on me than bsb.



Janet raised a good point.

i am just like you, aa9746 because BSB i can see happening and might even be there (between texlaxing and no heat, it's hard to get my hair straight enough to see...i don't wrap often either, just wet bun), BUT BSL is still just a bit further down.

we have until december 31st. so i figure if even just 3 of my hairs have crossed the line of my bra strap, i'm gonna be happy with that.

besides, i'm already in the BSL 2011 challenge (amongst others, lol!) and personally, the BSL i desire is for THE MAJORITY of my multiple layers to be past my bra strap, which will take more time.
especially for my sides and crown (bangs too, but i'm not sure if i want them that long yet...)


----------



## my-everything (Sep 4, 2010)

Didn't think it was possible earlier this year, but it looks like my shortest layer may reach BSB by Dec!!!! I only need 2inches to claim full BSB/BSL


----------



## Janet' (Sep 4, 2010)

^^^Congrats, That's wonderful!!!!!


----------



## grow (Sep 4, 2010)

my-everything said:


> Didn't think it was possible earlier this year, but it looks like my shortest layer may reach BSB by Dec!!!! I only need 2inches to claim full BSB/BSL


 

wow, is that ever FABULOUS!

that is my dream come true: to have even my shortest layer hit a length goal!!!
(i'm living vicariously through this, so keep the success stories coming ladies!)


----------



## my-everything (Sep 4, 2010)

grow said:


> wow, is that ever FABULOUS!
> 
> that is my dream come true: to have even my shortest layer hit a length goal!!!
> (i'm living vicariously through this, so keep the success stories coming ladies!)



I've always believed my crown would take soooo long to reach any of my goals but the trick is to ignore it for as long as possible (no frequent length checks), focus on your longest layer and BAAMMM, you'll reach each goal in no time!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 4, 2010)

my-everything said:


> Didn't think it was possible earlier this year, but it looks like my shortest layer may reach BSB by Dec!!!! I only need 2inches to claim full BSB/BSL



Awesome Look at this,  I love progress and success, 

And wow momma at all that hair


----------



## trendsetta25 (Sep 4, 2010)

Just took my first 2 hairfinity pills yesterday


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 4, 2010)

my-everything said:


> I've always believed my crown would take soooo long to reach any of my goals but the* trick is to ignore it for as long as possible *(no frequent length checks), focus on your logest layer and BAAMMM, you'll reach each goal in no time!!!


 
Cosingning with this. I'll do a reveal pic. For the sulfur challenge at the end of Sept. After that no length check pics. Till the end of Dec. 

Congratulations on your progress!!


----------



## aa9746 (Sep 4, 2010)

Please click on link for my length update.  I took out a twist  and did my best to stretch it.  I've posted pictures before in threads but had no luck this time.  I clicked the insert image icon but it didn't work for me.

http://public.fotki.com/lm119/2010/bsl-sept-4-2010.html


----------



## grow (Sep 5, 2010)

aa9746 said:


> Please click on link for my length update.  I took out a twist  and did my best to stretch it.  I've posted pictures before in threads but had no luck this time.  I clicked the insert image icon but it didn't work for me.
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/lm119/2010/bsl-sept-4-2010.html



WOW!

i'd say you have fully graduated from BSL 2010 (though i hope you will stay with us still counting those centimeters to make it, speaking for myself here, lol!)

GREAT PROGRESS!!!

from the looks of it, you are so close to the BOTTOM of your bra that you are already in MBL territory!!!

i remember you saying you have a wide bra and given that fact, your MBL might even be alot closer to WL! (looks like it's near where your shirt says #7 and that's just a sneeze away!)

i just love love love these success stories! THANK YOU for sharing this joy with us!!!


----------



## Janet' (Sep 5, 2010)

Still on the quest!!! I did a length check and although I haven't gained major growth, I can tell that the sides are catching up to the middle. I am just thankful that I haven't loss any ground. This is the first check since I got my triple process color and we all know how damaging color can be.


----------



## grow (Sep 5, 2010)

^^^

i totally identify with the sides playing the catching up game!

since my perm june 30th., i permed at the end of aug. hoping to see some great growth in length of bottom layers, but instead they grew much less compared to my sides, which are looking like they want to join my bottom layers.

but hey, i didn't do a double, much less triple process, so all in all, i'd say you're hair is resilient, strong and growing extremely well, Janet! !


----------



## taz007 (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi ladies!  It has been a while since I have updated.  I just went through was seemed to be a thousand posts in this thread and I am loving all of the wonderful progress!

I have about 2-3 inches before I can claim BSL.  I hope that I will graduate come December!


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 5, 2010)

Janet as always your hair is awesome and for a colored head I give you all the props you deserve, when I think a great head of colored hair, I think of you and my two friends a red head and a blonde friend who they color hteir hair and it looks better than the salons and it is healthy and they color once every 3 weeks, amazing. They have done it so long they mastered the technique to a t. I am not easily impressed. Your hairs health after the colors have me putting you on this pedestal.  

Keep up the healthy journey.

Taz your hair is awesome at this point already the BSL wouldn't just be a perk! 

Grow your just doing your thang right now, cause from the bginning to now your growing for sure 

Trendsetter I want to know how those vitamins are, keep us posted 

AA and Flowinlocks I can't wait to see some progress pics come the end of the year


----------



## discodumpling (Sep 5, 2010)

The weather has barely cooled here in NYC & i'm itching to straighten my hair! It's not enough that I just came off a couple of days of wearing my hair out! Now i'm itchin' to burn my uber healthy hair stck straight!! ...I really need to hold out for just a little longer so my flat iron session will be worth it.

My hair has been detangled with alot of EVOO and put into 7 twists for my wash session. I'm gonna put in some skinny plaits and leave my hair alone for at least the next 2 weeks. HHG ladies! BSL by December!!


----------



## ojemba (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi ladies,
I hope everyone is enjoying the weekend and holiday.

I took a pix last week when I washed and I'm pleased to say I am
bsb. I have about 1' to get to the top of my bra. My ultimate goal for dec 10 is to have a full, blunt bsl. 

I'm planning on stretching my relaxer for 10 months with the use of extension braids. I'm really excited about this personal challenge.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 6, 2010)

Happy Labor Day ladies!!


----------



## grow (Sep 6, 2010)

ojemba said:


> Hi ladies,
> I hope everyone is enjoying the weekend and holiday.
> 
> I took a pix last week when I washed and I'm pleased to say I am
> ...


 

oooh, did i hear pictures were taken?

hmmm, that sounds like a good invitation for some eye candy!

anything you can share with us?

i'm really glad it's going so well for you!

oh, and thanks, happy holiday weekend to you too and to all you lovely lhcf members!


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## my-everything (Sep 9, 2010)

just a quick update....i decided to revisit the denman brush and oooooo my hair hasn't been detangled this good in monthssss, unfortunately i can't use it often because it can cause split ends but at least my hair feels good!!!!


----------



## grow (Sep 10, 2010)

^^^

from the looks of your beautiful hair in the front, it looks like you must already be past BSL, right?!

it looks really good and strong and loooong!!!

KUTGW!!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 10, 2010)

grow said:


> ^^^
> 
> from the looks of your beautiful hair in the front, it looks like you must already be past BSL, right?!
> 
> ...


 
I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## LuvLiLocks (Sep 24, 2010)

Hiya ladies! Just a little over 3 months left in the year ladies and I still have a ways to go to BSL... I'm thinking I need 2 inches or so, so I have to go into over drive! You'll please pray fa my girls!


----------



## grow (Sep 25, 2010)

LuvLiLocks, yes we are praying our way there!

only 3 months left, but alot can happen with our hair in 3 months, too!

we're in the final home stretch and i think we can make it!

besides, the 2011 BSL is already up and flowing strong, so even if just a few hairs pass the finish line this year (speaking for myself as those "lead hairs" will surely get there first!), we've got all next year to fill in and grow some more!

Happy Hair Growing Ladies!!!


----------



## baddison (Sep 25, 2010)

Still on this journey to BSL!  Seems like its taking a hot minute!!! I have so many layers, its crazy.  Eventually I'm getting it all blunt cut, but not until I reach some kinda goal.  These are my recent SEPTEMBER UPDATE photos.  I am holding on until December 2010 to see what I can actually claim.  I want BSL soooo bad I can almost taste it.  My ultimate home stretch and resting place is gonna be MBL!!! 
| Baddison - Updates 09/2010!! |
password = locked (yup....thats the password)

Keep wishing me luck, ladies!


----------



## The Princess (Sep 25, 2010)

my-everything, your hair is way past BSL and so think.


----------



## The Princess (Sep 25, 2010)

Sorry I been gone so long. I been super busy. Anyways, just dropping in to tell everyone way to go with all the great growing. Its just beautiful.


----------



## rockstar (Sep 26, 2010)

Can I join pretty please? 

I have about an inch until BSL. Over the summer I have been wet bunning and no heat regimen. I think I may continue this until at least October 15th (my birthday).


----------



## Starronda (Sep 26, 2010)

I should make full bsl next month. I'll do a check after I relax in October!


----------



## discodumpling (Sep 26, 2010)

Checking in ladies. Still doing lots of twists & up dos. I trimmed my hair this past Tuesday & i have no idea if i'm even close to BSL at this point! I'm still hoping for a nice surprise when I finally straighten my hair for that length check.


----------



## bryantgurls (Oct 1, 2010)

Where is everybody? I had a difficult time searching for this thread! OMG! Anyhow, I think I may have reached my goal of being BSB/BSL by Sept. 30, I just haven't properly checked yet. As soon as I do, I will chime in!!!


----------



## loulou82 (Oct 3, 2010)

All my updates are the same. Still wearing my weave. Still counting the days until I take it out just to put it back in. I'll definitely have pic updates at the end of the year.


----------



## loulou82 (Oct 3, 2010)

bryantgurls said:


> Where is everybody? I had a difficult time searching for this thread! OMG! Anyhow, I think I may have reached my goal of being BSB/BSL by Sept. 30, I just haven't properly checked yet. As soon as I do, I will chime in!!!


 
Congrats!!


----------



## SunshineStell (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi, Im in
My regimen:
Shampoo/co-wash once a week, dc once a week, protein treatment 2x per month, moisturize and seal daily, relax every 10-12wks, protective styling 95% of the time, dust ends as needed, vitamins, lots of water, add oils such as coconut oil, extra virgin olive oil, avocado oil to my deep condtioners

My products:
Keracare, Silk Elements, jbco, hbco, nexxus, vo5, and evoo,evco, and avo oil

My starting length: apl


My goal length: bsl by dec 2010, midterm goal mbl dec 2011, and longterm goal wl by dec 2012


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 3, 2010)

Hello Ladies, 

I am so glad we have new people in this challenge. I am also so happy many of the challengers have reached their goals. 

I hope by the years end we can have a lot of graduates


----------



## ojemba (Oct 4, 2010)

3 Months to go! I'm hoping I get the 1' I need to reach the top of my bra strap. I would love 2' which would be on my strap. I got my extensions on Friday and plan to keep them in until early Dec. 

grow hair grow !!!!!!!


----------



## trendsetta25 (Oct 4, 2010)

ojemba said:


> 3 Months to go! I'm hoping I get the 1' I need to reach the top of my bra strap. I would love 2' which would be on my strap. I got my extensions on Friday and plan to keep them in until early Dec.
> 
> grow hair grow !!!!!!!



wow we have 3 months left already! i also have my weave in and i plan to take this install out on Sunday. Then i'm installing my bobraz on my bday (the 25th) and i "plan" to keep it in until the new year. I doubt i'll make it to BSL by Dec 31st. But i'm really pushing for BSB. I'm still taking my Hairfinity Vitamins (yesterday made it 1 month). Hopefully this will give me a little push. (crossing fingers) I saw about 3/4 of an inch of new growth before i hit my 1 month post-relaxer mark...i'm totally excited!!!

Happy hair growing ladies....let's push..push...PUSH!


----------



## LuvLiLocks (Oct 5, 2010)

Two or Three of my lead hairs are grazing the top of my bra strap.........


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Oct 6, 2010)

hey guys. i have update pics!!!

march 9, 2010






june 4, 2010 -- trim that turned into a cut





october 5, 2010 -- back after my setback 





i am officially claiming BSB, and i definitely think i can be full BSL by december. thanks for looking!


----------



## trendsetta25 (Oct 6, 2010)

lilsparkle825 said:


> hey guys. i have update pics!!!
> 
> march 9, 2010
> 
> ...


 
CONGRATS ON MAKING BSB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! clapping:WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! LOL


----------



## discodumpling (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

To curb my urge to flatiron prematurely this season my hair is cornrowed. I can do next to nothing with it! After being on my HHJ for 3+ yrs and never letting anybody touch my hair I gave in last Saturday & had my cousin braid my hair! ...uhhhhm it was traumatic but not as bad as I thought cause i'm considering have her do another style in 2 weeks! LOL! 

I'm so close to BSL I can taste it! HHG y'all!


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 6, 2010)

trendsetta25 said:


> wow we have 3 months left already! i also have my weave in and i plan to take this install out on Sunday. Then i'm installing my bobraz on my bday (the 25th) and i "plan" to keep it in until the new year. I doubt i'll make it to BSL by Dec 31st. But i'm really pushing for BSB. I'm still taking my Hairfinity Vitamins (yesterday made it 1 month). Hopefully this will give me a little push. (crossing fingers) I saw about 3/4 of an inch of new growth before i hit my 1 month post-relaxer mark...i'm totally excited!!!
> 
> Happy hair growing ladies....let's push..push...PUSH!


 
Nope 2 months and change ladies no adding extra days


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 6, 2010)

lilsparkle825 said:


> hey guys. i have update pics!!!
> 
> march 9, 2010
> 
> ...


 
Absolutely Beautiful


----------



## loulou82 (Oct 6, 2010)

Love the progress lilsparkle!


----------



## The Princess (Oct 10, 2010)

Goodluck to eveyone who is have met and surpass BSL. We still have a good two months left. We can do it.

Im still in the fight. I think I have 1-2 inches for it to touch and another 1-2 inches for it go to pass BSL. Im shooting for Febraury.,


----------



## Nelli04 (Oct 10, 2010)

I need about 2 more inches before I get to bsl, hopefully I get close by dec


----------



## Nayna (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm so close!


----------



## baddison (Oct 19, 2010)

Still hanging in here....can't believe 2010 is almost outta here.... *sigh*


----------



## discodumpling (Oct 22, 2010)

MAJOR SETBACK! ...at least to me it is. See post #1932  I kept those cornrows for about 10 days and then felt the need to wash (not just rinse as I had been doing). Well, my whole front hairline had broken off AND (just an estimate) I lost about 3-4 inches of length throughout my entire head!

I blame it on the gel. I had been piling gel on top of gel to tame my hair line DAILY!! It wasn't even my usual plain ol Aloe Vera it was Ecostyler Olive Oil gel chock full of HYDROLIZED PROTEIN!! 

Several things went wrong with my braids from the GIT.

1. After being on my HHJ grind for 3+ yrs and NEVER letting anybody touch my hair..I let cousin Ingrid braid it.

2. After being unconcerned about friz and flyaways for-like-EVER I suddenly became insane about taming my hair line (WTH??) 

3. GEL...Why did I use it? I KNOW the evils of gel. 

So all this to say: I was so close to my goal and now with one hairdo I have jeopardized it! I am now apologizing to my hair profusely by way of lot's of Dcing ( I repurchased my beloved Alter Ego) and extremely gentle care. We'll see just how much I have accomplished or lost at my year end length check.


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 25, 2010)

discodumpling said:


> MAJOR SETBACK! ...at least to me it is. See post #1932  I kept those cornrows for about 10 days and then felt the need to wash (not just rinse as I had been doing). Well, my whole front hairline had broken off AND (just an estimate) I lost about 3-4 inches of length throughout my entire head!
> 
> I blame it on the gel. I had been piling gel on top of gel to tame my hair line DAILY!! It wasn't even my usual plain ol Aloe Vera it was Ecostyler Olive Oil gel chock full of HYDROLIZED PROTEIN!!
> 
> ...


 



@ discodumpling,so sorry to hear about your setback. I hope you are able to get the breakage under control.  With a little tlc and deep conditioning you should back on track in no time.


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 25, 2010)

Nelli04 said:


> I need about 2 more inches before I get to bsl, hopefully I get close by dec


 
This is me!! I'm officially 2 inches away. I'm gonna kick up the sulfur for the next few months and hope for the best.


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 25, 2010)

hey Ladies I am sorry for hearing of a set back DD
Nayna yes you are very close, Ladies no giving up at this point we still have 2 more months to go and I am not giving up. So lets get the last days of 2010 crunch time. 

I love Alter ego garlic, your hair will love you and forgive you with that conditioner. 

I am going to try my hand at BKT, I only invested in the 2 oz. so If I hate it so be it but my hair loves protein


----------



## Janet' (Oct 28, 2010)

Just chugging right along!


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 29, 2010)

9 Weeks Left ladies and I want you all to continue to keep up all the great habits and regimens we got going on.


----------



## LuvLiLocks (Oct 29, 2010)

I really think I am BSB...ish. I'll post pics on Sunday.


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 29, 2010)

Congratulations  Luvlilocks  

I am so Glad you've reached this challenge goal this year, with time to spare you can still reach your next stop  BSL


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Oct 29, 2010)

Okay, Ladies!

I started this challenge at 22 inches and now I'm 25 inches. I'm there!! Since I'm not using heat on my transitioning hair, please take my word for it otherwise I can simply bombard you with pics of major shrinkage (ugh!!).

I'm off to focus on my MBL goal for December 2011. Sure, it's a lot of time. But, since I'm transitioning, I'm also focusing on the texture of my hair!!

I love you all for your support and keep up the good work! You're amazing.


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Oct 30, 2010)

Im sitting here with cassia in my hair, its my first time doing it , and I plan on leaving it in for 4-5 hrs...


----------



## Janet' (Oct 30, 2010)

Time keeps on ticking...Wow...9 weeks and then the fun begins!


----------



## LuvLiLocks (Oct 31, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Congratulations  Luvlilocks
> 
> I am so Glad you've reached this challenge goal this year, with time to spare you can still reach your next stop  BSL



Thanks JJ. I am praying to be full BSB by the end of the year :crossfingers: Then I can clean up my ends and head for BSL


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 31, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Time keeps on ticking...Wow...9 weeks and then the fun begins!


 
IKR!! It seems like this year flew by!


----------



## Janet' (Oct 31, 2010)

Are you ladies in the MBL or WL Challenge 2011?


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Oct 31, 2010)

................................


----------



## Carrie A (Oct 31, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Are you ladies in the MBL or WL Challenge 2011?


 
I'm in both just in case.  My main goal for next year is MBL and I may hover there for an extended period because I have to work on my end situation.  They look like jagged edges .  Anyway my little tail is nearly upper waistlength while my sides are hovering at upper BSL.  Such a difference.  But I'm happy that I will meet the BSL goal come December.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Oct 31, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Are you ladies in the MBL or WL Challenge 2011?


 
I'm heading over to the MBL one now!!! Thanks.


----------



## LuvLiLocks (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm in the MBL. I figure I should be at BSL around by the end of the first quarter of the year, so by dec 2011, I should be _at_ or approaching MBL.


----------



## Janet' (Nov 2, 2010)

AHEM...Let me be the UNOFFICIAL announcer:   ...our very own JJamiah has reached MBL!!!!!    What wonderful inspiration she is!!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks Janet 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...ussion/506461-my-bkt-me-early-reveal-too.html


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 3, 2010)

@ JJamiah Congratulations again!! All your hard work has def. paid off!! Your hair is beautiful!!


----------



## lucea (Nov 3, 2010)

Congrats JJamiah - your hair is so thick and full.


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 4, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> @ JJamiah Congratulations again!! All your hard work has def. paid off!! Your hair is beautiful!!


 


lucea said:


> Congrats JJamiah - your hair is so thick and full.


Thanks so much Ladies,


----------



## Janet' (Nov 4, 2010)

8 more weeks, Ladies!!!!


----------



## The Princess (Nov 4, 2010)

Wow, it seemed so long since I been in this thread, or LHCF. School, work and babysitting has taking a toll. Congrats on JJamiah on making MBL. 

Im still in this challenge, I won't be relaxing my hair until the last week in December. Im trying to go until Jan. Therefore I know I will be BSL. I have 2 inches to go. However I won't be fully BSL until maybe the summer. 

I saw someone was counting down the weeks. Gook luck to everyone and congrats to the ones who have already made it.


----------



## rockstar (Nov 11, 2010)

I finally made it! My hair is grazing BSL. :-D


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 11, 2010)

rockstar 

With 7 weeks to go I am looking forward to more making it.  The Princess thanks so much for the compliment  You'll be there before you know it. 


7 MORE weeks ladies we got this


----------



## Janet' (Nov 12, 2010)

JJamiah...time keeps on ticking...I'm really excited!


----------



## rockstar (Nov 16, 2010)

Thank you JJamiah! 

I am finally back home and the forum is finally up and running. So here is a pic!


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 16, 2010)

6 more weeks of BSL go getting


----------



## Nayna (Nov 16, 2010)

Congrats JJamiah!

I don't know if I'll know how to act once I reach MBL.  I play in my hair like a big kid as it is, lol.


----------



## KhandiB (Nov 16, 2010)

Im not having good progress, I dont think that im gonna make it.. im not going to give up ...


----------



## Janet' (Nov 16, 2010)

@KhandiB...don't give up! What's going wrong?


----------



## bimtheduck (Nov 17, 2010)

Congratulations JJamiah and Rockstar on reaching your length goals!!!!
And thank you Janet for reminding us of the 2011 goal length challenges.


----------



## bimtheduck (Nov 17, 2010)

I have my own announcment... I made BSL! I am now a little over 1/4 inch past BSL. I'm hoping to make MBL by January but I need a hait cut. 

    My ends look wonderful but I experiance protein overload in the spring and it thinned out my hair especially one particular spot that you can see from the back. Im torn between letting it catch up or cutting my hair back to BSB.


----------



## rockstar (Nov 17, 2010)

Thank you bimtheduck and congrats to you. I also need a trim. I don't want to lose my length to SHS, but I also don't trust myself. Decisions decisions...


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 17, 2010)

rockstar said:


> Thank you JJamiah!
> 
> I am finally back home and the forum is finally up and running. So here is a pic!


 My Pleasure, You earned it 



Nayna said:


> Congrats JJamiah!
> 
> I don't know if I'll know how to act once I reach MBL.  I play in my hair like a big kid as it is, lol.


 Why Thanks Nayna, How is every thing coming along?



KhandiB said:


> Im not having good progress, I dont think that im gonna make it.. im not going to give up ...



that is right No Giving up, What is going on? Maybe one of us can help 



bimtheduck said:


> Congratulations JJamiah and Rockstar on reaching your length goals!!!!
> And thank you Janet for reminding us of the 2011 goal length challenges.



Thanks so much bimtheduck  


bimtheduck said:


> I have my own announcment... I made BSL! I am now a little over 1/4 inch past BSL. I'm hoping to make MBL by January but I need a hait cut.
> 
> My ends look wonderful but I experiance protein overload in the spring and it thinned out my hair especially one particular spot that you can see from the back. Im torn between letting it catch up or cutting my hair back to BSB.


  Whew hew How does it feel?


----------



## KhandiB (Nov 17, 2010)

Just working hard ,  kids.. not taking as good care of my hair, i havent been DC'n as much as before... I did stop using so much heat ... 

I also got a new bra.. it sits lower on my back .. so it looks further away.  

made me really sad after I flat ironed the other day...



Janet' said:


> @KhandiB...don't give up! What's going wrong?


----------



## The Princess (Nov 20, 2010)

First off, I wanted to ask. Do any of you all, go to the Dominican Salon. I was really contemplating on going. What experiences do you all have. 

Well I see some more ladies I have made, BSL, " *bimtheduck and rockstar" congrats *

Today, I decided to wash, and flat iron my roots. Which turned out okay. I don't know if I will make BSL by the end of the year. I have 2 inches to go. 

However I won't be fully BSL until maybe the summer. 

I used my FHI technology, this tool is great, I love it. Im 9 weeks post and its seems like I just got a relaxer, its gets my hair really straight, plus the shine. Sorry, use iphone and no flash.


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 20, 2010)

OKAY IS IT ME or IS @ THE PRINCESS already BSL and she FRONTIN!!!!!

    

Yeah!

2 more inches you look like you will be Brushing MBL!



The Princess said:


> First off, I wanted to ask. Do any of you all, go to the Dominican Salon. I was really contemplating on going. What experiences do you all have.
> 
> Well I see some more ladies I have made, BSL, " *bimtheduck and rockstar" congrats *
> 
> ...


----------



## rockstar (Nov 20, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> OKAY IS IT ME or IS @ THE PRINCESS already BSL and she FRONTIN!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree!!!!!! She is definitely BSL.


----------



## 25Nona (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi everyone, 

I haven't been posting on the forum lately pretty much not at all I've been mostly lurking and than when my motivation pick up to do so there was so many issues going on, slow loading pages than down time for the weekend but I'm still hanging in, I'm not sure if I'll make the goal of BSL by December but I'm still going to hang in there because overall I'm very happy with my progress.  About a month or so ago, I committed to a regi of Chaz Dean's Wen in fig and have been loving how my hair has has been looking and feeling as a result of my switch, so if I don't make it in Dec, I should be there shortly after, I'm thinking that I really only need about an inch and a half to two inches more length to gain so I'm not too bummed because my overall hair health has improved dramatically and I'd say that is more important.


----------



## Janet' (Nov 21, 2010)

@The Princess- CLAIM IT!!!! BSL!!!


----------



## The Princess (Nov 21, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> OKAY IS IT ME or IS @ THE PRINCESS already BSL and she FRONTIN!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


HAHA, not funny. School work been overloading my brain lately. Okay, I unwrapped my hair and put on another bra and my hair indeed was on my bra. 

It was the bra I had on prior to. Which sit, very low on my back. 

WOW it feels really good.


----------



## The Princess (Nov 21, 2010)

bign__17 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I haven't been posting on the forum lately pretty much not at all I've been mostly lurking and than when my motivation pick up to do so there was so many issues going on, slow loading pages than down time for the weekend but I'm still hanging in, I'm not sure if I'll make the goal of BSL by December but I'm still going to hang in there because overall I'm very happy with my progress. About a month or so ago, I committed to a regi of Chaz Dean's Wen in fig and have been loving how my hair has has been looking and feeling as a result of my switch, so if I don't make it in Dec, I should be there shortly after, I'm thinking that I really only need about an inch and a half to two inches more length to gain so I'm not too bummed because my overall hair health has improved dramatically and I'd say that is more important.


 

Im sure you are closer than what you think. Post a pic. 


How is that WEN, does it add build up to the hair, or make it feel sticky in some way. I been wanting to try it.


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 22, 2010)

I am taking a LHCF Break  
I will put in my phone to post on Thursdays, I will check here in the last week; so  this is my book mark to come back and read  Thanks Ladies  and Good Luck to all!


----------



## LuvLiLocks (Nov 22, 2010)

Hiya everyone, I did a pre-relaxer treatment on Saturday & relaxed on Sunday. Very pleased with the results, and I'm gonna go ahead and claim bsb now


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Nov 22, 2010)

The Princess said:


> HAHA, not funny. School work been overloading my brain lately. Okay, I unwrapped my hair and put on another bra and my hair indeed was on my bra.
> 
> It was the bra I had on prior to. Which sit, very low on my back.
> 
> WOW it feels really good.


girl, that's why BSB is so helpful. you're definitely BSL...i can see that from the itty bitty thumbnail! congrats!

i think i am finally BSL, but i won't know until i get my hair straightened next month. i've been bunning out of sheer laziness, so hopefully that has done some good and my ends are still intact. i trimmed after my last update pics in october and i hope i don't have to do it again come december.


----------



## 25Nona (Nov 22, 2010)

The Princess said:


> Im sure you are closer than what you think. Post a pic.
> 
> 
> How is that WEN, does it add build up to the hair, or make it feel sticky in some way. I been wanting to try it.



Thanks for the encouragement...
Here is where I am as of October 1

 so still a good ways to go, but I am pretty happy with where I currently am.

Re: Wen it did take some tweaking for me...and now I feel like I have found what works best for me, so at this point I'm not 100% shampoo-less.  I still chelate every couple of weeks and I use my Aritha (Ayurvedic shampoo) bar as my first wash when I get into the shower than continue my process with the fig products.  I've tried sweet almond mint but I find that fig works the best for me.   One of the other things that I have learned is to throughly rinse my hair when I'm done with very warm water before my final cool water rinse.  All of these things together has got me back on track.


----------



## Nayna (Nov 22, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> My Pleasure, You earned it
> 
> Why Thanks Nayna, How is every thing coming along?



Thanks for asking!  Lol, one side of my hair is sitting tight at BSB  the other, not quite.  It's very close though.  I've decided not to trim it so that I can give this lead hair thing a shot.  I feel like it's going to fill out soon.  My ends aren't bad at all so I'm pleased with my progress.


----------



## joyandfaith (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi Ladies! I think I've made it to BSL! I was discouraged after the major trim in July, but I think I'm back to BSL (probably a little bit shy of it) but I'm gonna claim it anyway . Thanks for all of the great tips and encouragement along the way.


----------



## The Princess (Nov 24, 2010)

Congrats. Your hair looks so silky and shiny. I want to touch it, it look so good.


----------



## Janet' (Nov 24, 2010)

The Princess said:


> Im sure you are closer than what you think. Post a pic.
> 
> 
> *How is that WEN, does it add build up to the hair, or make it feel sticky in some way. I been wanting to try it*.



I absolutely LOVE Wen...I have been using it exclusively for the past 11 months and my hair loves it!


----------



## Janet' (Nov 24, 2010)

@joyandfaith!!! Claim it!!!


----------



## jerseygurl (Nov 24, 2010)

Congratulations to all you ladies who made BSL, especially Bim good job gurl !!!!


----------



## 25Nona (Nov 24, 2010)

joyandfaith said:


> Hi Ladies! I think I've made it to BSL! I was discouraged after the major trim in July, but I think I'm back to BSL (probably a little bit shy of it) but I'm gonna claim it anyway . Thanks for all of the great tips and encouragement along the way.




Your hair looks Beautiful!!!! Congrats!


----------



## The Princess (Dec 5, 2010)

Hey, Ladies. I went to the Dominican Salon yesterday and it was an experience. Started out bad ended good. 

When I walked in I was greeted immediately and told to go to the shampoo basin. Well first off, she was pretty much scrubbing my scalp, which she did three times. I did tell her to calm down. Which she did.
She asked what type of conditioner I wanted, I told her a deep conditioner, under the steamer. Well water was dripping all down my face. I had to keep wiping my face. They don't use plastic caps. I guess thats why they gave me the towel.
Once complete, I went back to the shampoo bowl, she added more conditioner and rinsed. She then tried to comb the conditioner through my hair, it didn't work, I told her to stop. Cause she was combing, while looking outside. Just being forceful and not paying attention She got mad of course.
We then moved to her chair. She attempted to detangle my hair again. Ladies, she took the big comb, put all my hair together and trying to comb. The comb kept getting stuck. I told her she has to part my hair and detangle. She stated "Mommie, I know what im doing" Hair all in the comb, (Shedded hair) She did it again, then I felt snap, crackle, pop. This time, I got up and took the comb from hair and detangle my hair myself, I parted in small parts and detangle. She was watching and shaking her head. (Like I don't know what im doing) Another older lady came over, and helped out. She started parting my hair and slowly detangling. I then sat down. She then continued. The other lady, had the nerve to come back, to rollerset my hair, I told her NO, and let the new lady do it. 
I used to grey rollers and let her blow out my roots and wrapped it and went hom. My hair was very beautiful, body, shiny, and straight.

What was funny, was when I was under the dryer, the other black lady, stated, she was rough with my hair and good thing I stopped her. I told her, I came to far, to let someone who don't care about my hair, ripped through it. 

I share this story to say. Don't let anyone F***, up your hair, stand up and say something. Its your hair, they don't care.

Im just going to do my own hair, including roller set. Which I will be doing in two weeks. I will only go to my own beatucian for relaxers and need to basics.
I did try them out, but its not worth it.  I know my hair is rough, but im not paying you to damage my hair. I can do that myself.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 5, 2010)

^^^Amen to that sister, lol!!!! Now, where are some pics!!!!


----------



## Shadiyah (Dec 7, 2010)

As I am sitting here with my henna in for the night and watching Tabatha's salon takeover. I was sitting thinking about which challenges I was in.. I know that tap into bsl but I realize I was suppose to be in APL.. well I am happy to say that I made it to APL. I really keep it really simple. with co washing 1 x a week since the winter as set in and I use hairveda whipped creme ends hydration. I use it every night and then plait my hair into 3 and then cover it with a silk scarf for the night. I take my plaits out before my shower and let the steam get to it and fluff it out and if a have a frizz problem I use a little mixed chicks leave in to managed that. 
I have learned to stick with what works. and this is what works for me. and now I can see my hair grow like it use to when I was younger. 
sorry i could not post pictures but I am so in love with my hair.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 7, 2010)

Ladies the clock is still ticking come one  Let's stay positive  4 weeks to go  Lets do this


----------



## baddison (Dec 7, 2010)

Whoohoooo....my last relaxer for the year, and last length check shots are due in just a few weeks. 

Did I make BSL? :scratchch:  Even just touching it would be a ray of hope.  

To Be Continued... :reddancer:


----------



## Janet' (Dec 7, 2010)

So exciting ladies...Let's thug it out and make these last four weeks count!!!


----------



## baddison (Dec 21, 2010)

Well....according to latest progress shots, I still did not make BSL 

I will upload my EndOfYear relaxer results shortly. Although I am please with the thickness I am gaining with each strecth, I am bummed out that I am not making these goals on time....*sigh*

Someone point me to the BSL BY 2011 thread....


----------



## Janet' (Dec 21, 2010)

Oh NO! I'm sorry @badisson...It's ok! I'm sure you'll be BSL in no time, then it really is off to MBL!


----------



## baddison (Dec 22, 2010)

*sigh*....so here's my update   
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/12449007-post993.html


----------



## baddison (Dec 22, 2010)

*CONGRATULATIONS* IN ADVANCE to all you lovely ladies who achieved your goal.  Hard work always pays off!!


----------



## Nayna (Dec 22, 2010)

Not for nothing Baddison, but your hair looks like it has filled out tremendously. That's an accomplishment in itself!


----------



## baddison (Dec 22, 2010)

Nayna said:


> Not for nothing Baddison, but your hair looks like it has filled out tremendously. That's an accomplishment in itself!


 
awww...thank you Nayna.  That's why I love my LHCF family....always someone to make you feel better.


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 22, 2010)

baddison said:


> Well....according to latest progress shots, I still did not make BSL
> 
> I will upload my EndOfYear relaxer results shortly. Although I am please with the thickness I am gaining with each strecth, I am bummed out that I am not making these goals on time....*sigh*
> 
> Someone point me to the BSL BY 2011 thread....




Don't be sad. You have made beautiful progress.  I too have come to the conclusion that I will not make BSL this year. However I refuse to stress over it. I'm just enjoying the progress I have made this year. Don't worry so much about putting a time frame on it. Just go with the flow. I expect to be there by the end of Feb.2011.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 22, 2010)

OKay Baddison my first reaction was.....

 I said wowah!

Your hair looks great


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 22, 2010)

Baddison I think you can head on over to the MBL challenge you won't be in the BSL challenge very long so..... Head on over to MBL 2011 you got that  

Wipe those tears, your hair is growing and beautiful. U should come wing it with us Hide your hair gals for a session or two


----------



## baddison (Dec 22, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Baddison I think you can head on over to the MBL challenge you won't be in the BSL challenge very long so..... Head on over to MBL 2011 you got that
> 
> Wipe those tears, your hair is growing and beautiful. *U should come wing it with us Hide your hair gals for a session or two*


 

Cool!! Sounds like a plan!! See you there.

thanks for all the encouragement ladies 

LETS DO THIS!!


----------



## Janet' (Dec 22, 2010)

That's the spirit @Baddison!!! I just saw your pic and your hair looks much thicker and healthier!!! I agree with JJ- the Hide Your Hair Challenge is really a godsend for many of us!!!


----------



## discodumpling (Dec 23, 2010)

BSL 2010 is a fail for me. 

These pics are from Oct 31st.2010 I will straighten for XMAS and that will be my final pic for the year so this is pretty much a place holder.







Barely APL after a stressful year & a major setback. Oct.31st 2010.






A small trim to even up the front. See through hair from setback.






Oct.31st...let's see what it looks like on Dec.25th 







This is what I eneded up with

I had to trim to just above APL & this is on lightly flat ironed hair. 

On a positive note my braidout is hanging better these days!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is from 7 or 8 plaits.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Dec 23, 2010)

Well I didn't make it this year so I'll be in the next year's bsl challenge


----------



## Janet' (Dec 23, 2010)

Kusare said:


> Well I didn't make it this year so I'll be in the next year's bsl challenge



Kusare, why don't you just claim BSB (as you are) and come on over to MBL 2011?


----------



## The Princess (Dec 23, 2010)

Allright ladies 9 more days left. Lets get it on.


----------



## The Princess (Dec 23, 2010)

baddison said:


> *sigh*....so here's my update
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/12449007-post993.html


 

Whats wrong with your update. Why you down. Looks good to me, also keep in mind, you only have half of your hair down too. Congrats!!! BE happy and lets celebrate!!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 23, 2010)

It looks good to me too   

2011 is coming on quick. I am tempted to try Argan Oil Sulfate free shampoo as I need a good lathering shampoo that is sulfate free for real not with hidden surfactants by another name  LOL


----------



## The Princess (Dec 23, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> It looks good to me too
> 
> 2011 is coming on quick. I am tempted to try Argan Oil Sulfate free shampoo as I need a good lathering shampoo that is sulfate free for real not with hidden surfactants by another name  LOL


 

I know I was looking at that too. I don't know if you have a CVS store in your area. CVS brand Shampoo is an excellent moisturing shampoo. Its also sulfate free as well. Its very moisurizing. Its their version of Aveeno Nourish Moisturize Shampoo.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 23, 2010)

The Princess said:


> I know I was looking at that too. I don't know if you have a CVS store in your area. CVS brand Shampoo is an excellent moisturing shampoo. Its also sulfate free as well. Its very moisurizing. Its their version of Aveeno Nourish Moisturize Shampoo.



Aww thanks so much sis, I will definitely look into this; I really need a great lathering sulfate free for those how do you say, needing suds moments. Otherwise Hair one is my one, But sometimes I need that sudsing.


----------



## The Princess (Dec 23, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Aww thanks so much sis, I will definitely look into this; I really need a great lathering sulfate free for those how do you say, needing suds moments. Otherwise Hair one is my one, But sometimes I need that sudsing.


 
I really need to pick up some Hair In one. Im going to pick up a sample size and go from there. However I have cut down to only the products that I need and its feels good.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 23, 2010)

Yes it does feel so very good to not be buying every product named LOL. 

I have so much right now I don't need anything else. 

YET, I find my hair is greedy as heck now, it wants more product LOLOLOL


----------



## Janet' (Dec 23, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Yes it does feel so very good to not be buying every product named LOL.
> 
> I have so much right now I don't need anything else.
> 
> YET, I find my hair is greedy as heck now, it wants more product LOLOLOL



That's what happes when your hair is as long and luxurious as yours my dear


----------



## Fhrizzball (Dec 23, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Kusare, why don't you just claim BSB (as you are) and come on over to MBL 2011?



Aww too nice. I don't wanna jinx myself but I'll just lurk around and hopefully I can make both BSL and MBL next year.


----------



## baddison (Dec 23, 2010)

The Princess said:


> Whats wrong with your update. Why you down. Looks good to me, also keep in mind, you only have half of your hair down too. Congrats!!! BE happy and lets celebrate!!!!


 

Thank you, thank you!  You ladies are awesome!  Feeling better already, and looking forward to wonderful growth in 2011!!


----------



## ojemba (Dec 24, 2010)

I am trowing in the towel for bsl by dec 2010. I didn't meet my that goal but achieved a fuller healthier head of hair. I stretched for 26 weeks by using extension braids. I relaxed on Wednesday and got a good trim/ more like cut loll. But the end results was amazing. 

June 2010 retouch





Dec 2010 retouch





I am about 2 1/2 inches away from
Full bsl. Hopefully by my next retouch in May 2011 I'll be there.  

Happy growing and all the best for 2011.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 24, 2010)

@ojemba    Your hair looks thick and healthy! I think you should head on over to the MBL 2011 Challenge because it's coming


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 24, 2010)

Update time: I came close but I'm not quite there. I need a good inch so I'll claim BSB. This is the longest that my hair has EVER been but I'm not excited like I thought I'd be. BSB is so anti-climatic.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Dec 24, 2010)

loulou82 said:


> Update time: I came close but I'm not quite there. I need a good inch so I'll claim BSB. This is the longest that my hair has EVER been but I'm not excited like I thought I'd be. BSB is so anti-climatic.


 

That is funny you say that BSB is anti-climatic for me as well.  I am not there all the way I need about 2inches but I thought I would be jumping up and down.  THIS IS THE LONGEST MY HAIR HAS EVER BEEN and yet I am like uhhhhhhh ok maybe I will get excited at MBL,  we shall see.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 25, 2010)

loulou82 said:


> Update time: I came close but I'm not quite there. I need a good inch so I'll claim BSB. This is the longest that my hair has EVER been but I'm not excited like I thought I'd be. BSB is so anti-climatic.



Co-signing...Welcome to the Wacky World of Hairnorexia!!!! You are definitely BSB so    my dear!!!!


----------



## The Princess (Dec 26, 2010)

loulou82 said:


> Update time: I came close but I'm not quite there. I need a good inch so I'll claim BSB. This is the longest that my hair has EVER been but I'm not excited like I thought I'd be. BSB is so anti-climatic.


 

You already BSB.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 26, 2010)

Yes Lou Lou your already BSB

SouthernStunner your absolutely right, I am like maybe I should try for WL/HL in between length Hmmmmm. 

I just want it to hang a decent length! HL is too longh but right at WL seems to be meh to me! Seems to need an extra inch or two LOL!


----------



## Janet' (Dec 26, 2010)

^^^^JJamiah's hairnorexic!!!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 26, 2010)

Janet no denying that, your absolutely right. 

Yesterday I was like I use to Prior to cutting feel my hair was long. NOw it is like No, it's okay, I definitely want WL maybe Full WL will be better. I want my braid out's tight. 

I am ultra excited for next year


----------



## Janet' (Dec 26, 2010)

Me too!!!


----------



## bklynbornNbred (Dec 26, 2010)

Ojemba - I think you wear your bra really low - from the pics it looks like you are right at BSB. Where you bra sits looks like MBL to me. 

I never posted pictures here - internet stalker always finds me-but this year I wigged it past APL and I am now 3/4 inch from BSL. Wanted to thank those that do post regularly about what works/doesn't work. I'm sure I speak for many on the sidelines that have learned a lot (even for someone who didn't have problem growing hair but finding new products as the texture has changed). 

Congrats to all that have reached their goals! For those that fell short don't be discouraged just hang in there. As long as your hair is not back to your ears its progress! Keep on growing ladies and Happy New Year! 

_I'll be unofficially in the MBL/WL 2011 threads (if I can get cousin to take my picture with no face I'll officially join)._


----------



## Janet' (Dec 26, 2010)

bklynbornNbred said:


> Ojemba - I think you wear your bra really low - from the pics it looks like you are right at BSB. Where you bra sits looks like MBL to me.
> 
> I never posted pictures here - internet stalker always finds me-but this year I wigged it past APL and I am now 3/4 inch from BSL. Wanted to thank those that do post regularly about what works/doesn't work. I'm sure I speak for many on the sidelines that have learned a lot (even for someone who didn't have problem growing hair but finding new products as the texture has changed).
> 
> ...



What a nice sentiment!


----------



## Prayin4FullWL2012 (Dec 26, 2010)

I didn't make it either, but I'm not sad cause I know it will be here soon. I'm BSB, so I feel like I have to get to Full BSB and then BSL then full BSL. Some of my strands are touching my bra but since its not full I'm not claimmin it. I feel that this challenge and wonderful ladies here have helped me to get a full head of hair and have helped me keep it healthy. So I'm happy and greatful that its healthy but I am determined to make it by the end of next Spring. No matter what.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 26, 2010)

Good for you and   on what progress you have made!!!


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 26, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Yes Lou Lou your already BSB
> 
> SouthernStunner your absolutely right, I am like maybe I should try for WL/HL in between length Hmmmmm.
> 
> *I just want it to hang a decent length! HL is too longh but right at WL seems to be meh to me! Seems to need an extra inch or tw*o LOL!



That's what I'm thinking. I can already foresee me not being completely happy with WL. I'm thinking that I'll grow it an inch past WL and then REALLY be done.  I just added an extra year to my length journey. Uggh!


----------



## Iamhim (Dec 27, 2010)

Iamhim said:


> Is it too late for me to join this challenge? I hope to make BSL by Dec 2010.
> 
> Here are my photos (sorry they are kind of big!!!):
> 
> ...



Here's my end of year update. I did trim in July (I just couldn't help it). And I straightened a lot more than I should have, but I did make BSL. 



JULY - Before Trim






JULY -  After Trim (and bumping ends)







Yesterday  (12/26/10) 







I said this would be the first, and last challenge that I enter....but I'm so darn proud of myself, I'm going to head on over to the WL 2011 thread. I've grown my hair to BSL before but I've never made it past this point without cutting or ruining my hair. This next year should be interesting.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 27, 2010)

^^^ You grow girl!!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 27, 2010)

Iamhim said:


> Here's my end of year update. I did trim in July (I just couldn't help it). And I straightened a lot more than I should have, but I did make BSL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Absolutely Beautiful


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 29, 2010)

In 2 more days this challenge will be officially over. Just wanted to say thanks to all the ladies who signed up  

Congrats to all the ladies who were close to their goal and made their goal. 

Ladies who did not, there is always 2011. Don't give up


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 31, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> In 2 more days this challenge will be officially over. Just wanted to say thanks to all the ladies who signed up
> 
> Congrats to all the ladies who were close to their goal and made their goal.
> 
> Ladies who did not, there is always 2011. Don't give up


 
Today is the official last day of this challenge  Happy New Years every one 

and Congrats to all.


----------



## CandyCurls (Dec 31, 2010)

*...........................................*

...........................................


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 31, 2010)

I didn't make BSL but I'm happy with my progress considering my setback this year with my ends. I'm about a inch away from grazing and about 4 from full bsl. So I will give myself till my next update in March before I claim it.  JJamiah thank you for all the motivation during this challenge. And congratulations to all the ladies who made it!
To the ladies like myself who didn't congrats, and pat your self on the back for the progress you have made. Happy New Years Ladies!!!


----------



## Janet' (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

I claimed BSB...not BSL- I had such a good time with you ladies, you really were and are a great bunch!!!! See ya in WL 2011!!!! 

Pics attached:

1st Pic: MY claimage of BSB (Below Shoulder Blade) in July
2nd Pic: Full BSL in Dec (holding off on claiming MBL till February/March)


----------



## Janet' (Jan 1, 2011)

You should be satisfied!!!  Wonderful progress!!!



flowinlocks said:


> I didn't make BSL but I'm happy with my progress considering my setback this year with my ends. I'm about a inch away from grazing and about 4 from full bsl. So I will give myself till my next update in March before I claim it.  JJamiah thank you for all the motivation during this challenge. And congratulations to all the ladies who made it!
> To the ladies like myself who didn't congrats, and pat your self on the back for the progress you have made. Happy New Years Ladies!!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 1, 2011)

Janet' said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I claimed BSB...not BSL- I had such a good time with you ladies, you really were and are a great bunch!!!! See ya in WL 2011!!!!
> 
> ...





Yaaay!!!! Congratulations!!! As always I love your color. WL by Dec. 2011 is a stretch for me. I claiming Dec. 2012.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 1, 2011)

Wow Janet and Flowin your hair looks amazing. Loving it. Flow your growing nicely and Janet your color is awesome


----------



## janda (Jan 1, 2011)

Iamhim said:


> Here's my end of year update. I did trim in July (I just couldn't help it). And I straightened a lot more than I should have, but I did make BSL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just had to stop in here to say that your hair looks amazing! I love the shine and the color. It looks so healthy.


----------



## trendsetta25 (Jan 1, 2011)

I created a post with my update but i can't leave you guys out...in case you didn't see my post. I didn't make BSL but I'm totally claiming BSB...who gonna check me boo? 
Jan 2010





Dec 2010


----------



## Carrie A (Jan 8, 2011)

Hey ladies  I know I'm late but I didn't get a chance to flat iron until this evening.  So I started this challenge back in Dec at APL and I made BSL.  Now on to MBL. Adios!


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 8, 2011)

Carrie A said:


> Hey ladies  I know I'm late but I didn't get a chance to flat iron until this evening. So I started this challenge back in Dec at APL and I made BSL. Now on to MBL. Adios!


 
You mean on to WL girl your already MBL congrats


----------



## bimtheduck (Jan 9, 2011)

before I start, Janda your hair looks AMAZING girl!

anywho I made BSL and now in grazing MBL but I'm gonna get a much needed trim at my next touch up in March so I'll be back at BSL soon  so without further ado my reveal for 2010...

Starting pic for 2010






ending pic for 2010


----------



## Janet' (Jan 9, 2011)

bimtheduck said:


> before I start, Janda your hair looks AMAZING girl!
> 
> anywho I made BSL and now in grazing MBL but I'm gonna get a much needed trim at my next touch up in March so I'll be back at BSL soon  so without further ado my reveal for 2010...
> 
> ...



Um... I'm no expert but I think u already are MBL... GREAT progress!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## The Princess (Jan 9, 2011)

Wow,
OMGosh, so many have made it past BSL. Woohoo, looking good. Congrats to you all.


----------



## Nayna (Jan 10, 2011)

ok here are my old pics












  My bestie wouldn't get her lazy butt out the bed to take a proper pic so my hair looks super long in one of them but its all good.  I'm grazing. Oh yes, and I trimmed some off after the pic.  I didn't like the little scragglies.

















- this is mainly to show y'all a clean mirror pic


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jan 10, 2011)

I absolutely love this thread. It was so great making this journey with you guys, and I see some BEAUTIFUL hair on this last page (40 posts)!!!! Oh my!

Happy New Year and HHG to everyone!


----------



## Maracujá (Apr 17, 2011)

I've finally made BSL ladies! I'm now gonna join the MBL 2011 challenge!


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 17, 2011)

Maracujá said:


> I've finally made BSL ladies! I'm now gonna join the MBL 2011 challenge!


 
Awesome Maracuja. Yay how do you feel?


----------



## Maracujá (Apr 18, 2011)

^^I feel great, I`m just not too happy with my ends


----------



## chelseatiara (Apr 18, 2011)

Maracujá said:


> I've finally made BSL ladies! I'm now gonna join the MBL 2011 challenge!



congrats!!!! dont forget about us when youre gone on with other long haired ladies!!!


----------

